# SOMDracing Imposters



## crazysquid

......................


----------



## RoseRed

Never heard of you.  :shrug:


----------



## thakidistight

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Some of you know me and some of you have seen me driving around town. I am an administrator on the local car club website www.somdracing.com. The problem that myself and other members of our group are having and have been having is the fact that when ever we get together at Target, Doughnut Connection, etc etc, there are a people that seem to think that they have to show off in front of us i.e. burnouts, excessive speed, vulgar slander, trashing the parking lot, and worst of all they claim to belong to our group which causes people to believe that our site / automobile club does these things on a constant basis. Our site does not promote any of these acts what so ever. We are a group that enjoys social events and admiring each other’s rides. We are constantly being told by the police that we are disturbing the peace when it is actually others that come around, try to show off, and leave to where the police show up and think that it's us. Our club is willing to do what is necessary to continue our get togethers without the immature acts of others. I know this seems like I'm venting to some. All I am trying to do is clear our club's name of any wrong doings and try to attract more auto enthusiasts to our group. If there are people driving around immaturly or claiming that they belong to our group, contact me so I can take care of it.
> 
> Jason



Yea, nobody from your group would ever engage in any illegal activities...i.e street racing, burnouts, ect....


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

LOL what did you expect to happen?  Happens everywhere.. You need to find a place that isnt out in the open.  When a punk shows up send em on their way..


----------



## GraphitePearl

Hmmm....
sounds like your car club draws the wrong kind of attention.  I have been at target with a group of car enthusiasts when "members" of your organization have suddenly "appeared".  You are claiming that there are imposters that behave the way you describe above, yet when I have ever been around "members" (I am assuming because they had your organizations stickers on thier cars) they behave exactly the way the imposters you blame above.  What gives?  Are you sure these people aren't actually members giving the rest of you a bad name?  Who exactly are these "imposters" you speak of?


----------



## Chain729

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Never heard of you.  :shrug:



Its a bunch of kids that dump money into their cars and sit in parking lots.  I stopped by with friend once (she talked me into it) and I decided never to do it again.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Taken from the website:  "About SOMDracing.com.... Basically it all started about years ago with Justin Kline getting into cars, and racing. He decided to hang out in front of Target.... This is where I come in (Ron) I met a buncha guys at Target one night when I stopped by with my SRT4, and the rest is history. There is alot of drama  with this club, but hell do you expect a bunch of gearheads, and guys and gals that party not to argue lol.

It has always been an interesting issue when we come toghter at parties. Yes we are full of drama and we love it. Usually we can back up most of the things we claim, so that isnt a problem."


----------



## itsbob

SOMD street and drag racing... can't imagine ANY of you would do anything stupid or illegal like burnouts..

Do you all own ricers and like to act like you are going fast by making a lot of noise going up and down 235??


----------



## Chain729

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> LOL what did you expect to happen?  Happens everywhere.. You need to find a place that isnt out in the open.  When a punk shows up send em on their way..



Yep.  It isn't so much that they attract the wrong the people, but that they do nothing about it.  Personally, I think they like it that way; so I don't know why he's b****ing.


----------



## desertrat

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Some of you know me and some of you have seen me driving around town. I am an administrator on the local car club website www.somdracing.com. The problem that myself and other members of our group are having and have been having is the fact that when ever we get together at Target, Doughnut Connection, etc etc, there are a people that seem to think that they have to show off in front of us i.e. burnouts, excessive speed, vulgar slander, trashing the parking lot, and worst of all they claim to belong to our group which causes people to believe that our site / automobile club does these things on a constant basis. Our site does not promote any of these acts what so ever. We are a group that enjoys social events and admiring each other’s rides. We are constantly being told by the police that we are disturbing the peace when it is actually others that come around, try to show off, and leave to where the police show up and think that it's us. Our club is willing to do what is necessary to continue our get togethers without the immature acts of others. I know this seems like I'm venting to some. All I am trying to do is clear our club's name of any wrong doings and try to attract more auto enthusiasts to our group. If there are people driving around immaturly or claiming that they belong to our group, contact me so I can take care of it.
> 
> Jason


That was probably me in my Mom's Ford wagon. Sorry.


----------



## HollowSoul

I have a pinto...

can i join your club?


----------



## bresamil

Look.  Here's the most important question.  Does anyone in your group look, even remotely, like Vin Diesel?


----------



## GraphitePearl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Taken from the website:  "About SOMDracing.com.... Basically it all started about years ago with Justin Kline getting into cars, and racing. He decided to hang out in front of Target.... This is where I come in (Ron) I met a buncha guys at Target one night when I stopped by with my SRT4, and the rest is history. There is alot of drama  with this club, but hell do you expect a bunch of gearheads, and guys and gals that party not to argue lol.
> 
> It has always been an interesting issue when we come toghter at parties. Yes we are full of drama and we love it. Usually we can back up most of the things we claim, so that isnt a problem."



exactly.  Why in the hell would you put the fact that you fully enjoy drama surrounding your club and in fact, it would seem as evidenced by your post, encourage it?  And it may not be such a good idea to advertise that you drive your car illegally on 235.  You're only making other car enthusiasts look bad.


----------



## Nickel

bresamil said:
			
		

> Look.  Here's the most important question.  Does anyone in your group look, even remotely, like Vin Diesel?


----------



## desertrat

bresamil said:
			
		

> Look.  Here's the most important question.  Does anyone in your group look, even remotely, like Vin Diesel?


I swear to God I saw someone who looked exactly like him the other day, but he was driving a custom Hummer.


----------



## GraphitePearl

not that I would have noticed either way but I did overhear one of them comment to another that he "lives his life a quarter of a mile at a time"...coincident, I think not.


----------



## bresamil

desertrat said:
			
		

> I swear to God I saw someone who looked exactly like him the other day, but he was driving a custom Hummer.


WHERE??????  Vin Diesel and a custom Hummer.  Fantasy complete!


----------



## thakidistight

bresamil said:
			
		

> Look.  Here's the most important question.  Does anyone in your group look, even remotely, like Vin Diesel?



When Vin Diesel goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket. 

Vin Diesel is the only man to ever defeat a brick wall in a game of tennis.

You are what you eat. That is why Vin Diesel's diet consists entirely of bricks, steel, and the tears of small children.

Vin Diesel can divide by zero. 

When Vin Diesel jumps into a body of water, he doesn't get wet. The water gets Vin instead.

There is no theory of evolution, just a list of creatures Vin Diesel allows to live.


----------



## RoseRed

crazysquid said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that we are a bunch of motor heads that want a spot to hang out with out people doing immature s**t. You want us off the streets so we are doing that and we still get kicked out of the spots we go to.



Maybe you should find another secret spot.


----------



## BS Gal

crazysquid said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that we are a bunch of motor heads that want a spot to hang out with out people doing immature s**t. You want us off the streets so we are doing that and we still get kicked out of the spots we go to.


Like someone else posted, find a different place to hang out.  You are looking for attention or you wouldn't be sitting in the busiest parking lot in the County.

Sorry about the incident with my Gremlin.


----------



## MargeInCharge

thakidistight said:
			
		

> When Vin Diesel goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.
> 
> Vin Diesel is the only man to ever defeat a brick wall in a game of tennis.
> 
> You are what you eat. That is why Vin Diesel's diet consists entirely of bricks, steel, and the tears of small children.
> 
> Vin Diesel can divide by zero.
> 
> When Vin Diesel jumps into a body of water, he doesn't get wet. The water gets Vin instead.
> 
> There is no theory of evolution, just a list of creatures Vin Diesel allows to live.



This made me giggle


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> WHERE??????  Vin Diesel and a custom Hummer.  Fantasy complete!



I do not find him attractive in the least.


----------



## BS Gal

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That would defeat the purpose of trying to attract other motor heads that share the same interests then wouldn't it?


So, you're trying to attact other motor heads, but you don't like it when they strut their stuff in front of you? :imsoconfused:


----------



## itsbob

crazysquid said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that we are a bunch of motor heads that want a spot to hang out with out people doing immature s**t. You want us off the streets so we are doing that and we still get kicked out of the spots we go to.


You know, I have a bike group I hang out with, and we meet at each others homes.. we work on our bikes, we eat.. we go for rides..

Or won't mommy and daddy allow that??


----------



## RoseRed

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That would defeat the purpose of trying to attract other motor heads that share the same interests then wouldn't it?


If you want to weed out the bad...


----------



## Baywatchv8

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That's the problem, they come through the parking lot, do their s**t and leave before I can even get to them or in my own car. I know it's going to happen regardless. I am just trying to make a point that retards that come through there are messing it up for everyone else. I'm not going to lie to anyone about how I drive. I built my car for power and speed and use it mostly on the track as well as the occasional blast on the 235 speedway. The point I am trying to make is this, if a person wants to raise hell, do it away from where people are just hanging out at and others driving around in other words, use common sents and common courtesy.



So what do you drive? so I can keep an eye out for you.


----------



## BS Gal

Baywatchv8 said:
			
		

> So what do you drive? so I can keep an eye out for you.


oh, oh, oh.  Lemme guess!!!!  A Neon.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I do not find him attractive in the least.


It's a Riddick thing.


----------



## Baywatchv8

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That would defeat the purpose of trying to attract other motor heads that share the same interests then wouldn't it?



First off you might try getting your web site working!


----------



## desertrat

crazysquid said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that we are a bunch of motor heads that want a spot to hang out with out people doing immature s**t. You want us off the streets so we are doing that and we still get kicked out of the spots we go to.


I'm sure it's kinda like, back in the day, when you'd be hanging out, say, at the Dog n Suds drive in or where ever. Every swingin' D1ck had to drive by and show off. They just want attention. They see you there, they have to make some noise. Nothin' new.


----------



## warneckutz

desertrat said:
			
		

> I swear to God I saw someone who looked exactly like him the other day, but he was driving a custom Hummer.




Yellow Hummer SUT?


----------



## gumby

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That would defeat the purpose of trying to attract other motor heads that share the same interests then wouldn't it?


    Duurrrr   Try MIR  Thats where alot of geargheads hang and be seen


----------



## desertrat

warneckutz said:
			
		

> Yellow Hummer SUT?


Don't remember the color, just the chrome. Outside and in.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

So Squid which car is yours?  I know some of your members and hell made one of your members cars fast as hell (Not like he ever drives it fast or even knows how.).   The people your attracting in the parking lot are usually gonna be young kids that you really shouldnt be attracting at all.  A car enthusiast is one that enjoys wrenching and talking about cars and guess what in parking lots its just about showing off.  Ask Chain why the neon people in waldorf started going to checkers.. Not enough parking spots for all the hoodlums and out of way so not to attract a ton of attention and allow the group to eat and talk about their hobbies.  Less likeliness to attract attention then standing around in a parking lot not helping out a business at all.


----------



## crazysquid

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> So Squid which car is yours?  I know some of your members and hell made one of your members cars fast as hell (Not like he ever drives it fast or even knows how.).   The people your attracting in the parking lot are usually gonna be young kids that you really shouldnt be attracting at all.  A car enthusiast is one that enjoys wrenching and talking about cars and guess what in parking lots its just about showing off.  Ask Chain why the neon people in waldorf started going to checkers.. Not enough parking spots for all the hoodlums and out of way so not to attract a ton of attention and allow the group to eat and talk about their hobbies.  Less likeliness to attract attention then standing around in a parking lot not helping out a business at all.


That's all I was trying to do was just have a place for us to hang out. I found a spot and I know which person you helped make his car fast lol I was just talking to him. I know the stupid s**t will never stop. Just wanted to vent and try.


----------



## ACESRT04

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That's all I was trying to do was just have a place for us to hang out. I found a spot and I know which person you helped make his car fast lol I was just talking to him. I know the stupid s**t will never stop. Just wanted to vent and try.



So squid you have the black Z28 with the orange stripe on it.  I don't care much for you or Ron since you won't let "real gear heads" on your forum and voice their opinions.  So please leave this one because we don't want to hear your drivle.


----------



## RoseRed

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> So squid you have the black Z28 with the orange stripe on it.  I don't care much for you or Ron since you won't let "real gear heads" on your forum and voice their opinions.  So please leave this one because we don't want to hear your dribble.




Wow, I don't think this is turning out as Squid had hoped...


----------



## crazysquid

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> So squid you have the black Z28 with the orange stripe on it.  I don't care much for you or Ron since you won't let "real gear heads" on your forum and voice their opinions.  So please leave this one because we don't want to hear your drivle.


 lol Yep, that's me. Aren't you the one that was busted on 235 for drag racing a blue mach1 and another car? I haven't banned anyone from our site so obviously you don't know how to log on or you and Ron have beef with eachother. I let who ever wants on the site join. I'm only on there once a week because I spend my time with my wife and kids when I'm not out with my friends.


----------



## BS Gal

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> So squid you have the black Z28 with the orange stripe on it.  I don't care much for you or Ron *since you won't let "real gear heads" on your forum and voice their opinions. *  So please leave this one because we don't want to hear your drivle.


Well, that's just plain rude that he won't play nice.  I'm gonna do a burn-out in my Pacer when I see them.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol Yep, that's me. Aren't you the one that was busted on 235 for drag racing a blue mach1 and another car? I haven't banned anyone from our site so obviously you don't know how to log on or you and Ron have beef with eachother. I let who ever wants on the site join. I'm only on there once a wekk because I spend my time with my wife and kids when I'm not out with my friends.



LOL looks like you have a new forum.. Ron would not let me or ace in the old forum hahahaha.. 

Yeah that was ace but you missed one fact.. Who was winning in that race?????


----------



## ACESRT04

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol Yep, that's me. Aren't you the one that was busted on 235 for drag racing a blue mach1 and another car? I haven't banned anyone from our site so obviously you don't know how to log on or you and Ron have beef with eachother. I let who ever wants on the site join. I'm only on there once a wekk because I spend my time with my wife and kids when I'm not out with my friends.



I was busted a LONG time ago.  Yes Ron and I had a beef because he isn't a real gear head and can't work on his own car.  Then when he does have someone work on it he doesn't live up to his end of the deal.  So if you are friends with him that says a lot about you.  Ask your buddy Ron how many time he booted me off that forum because he didn't want to hear my opinion.  He can't drive his car nor will he ever learn how to drive it.  If he can't accept that then he just bans people.  Very mature.  Kind of like you.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> LOL looks like you have a new forum.. Ron would not let me or ace in the old forum hahahaha..
> 
> Yeah that was ace but you missed one fact.. Who was winning in that race?????


 
    That doesn't matter they should not have been racing on 235 

Love you both


----------



## otter

:WhenRicersGoBad:


----------



## Floyd2004

Wow, Hiya Woody. Just lil ol' Floyd here. MANY people in SOMD know my car. Im proud to say that its the little E-Blue SXT Neon. First off because it seems people are in the head bitting mood. I KNOW my sxt is far from fast. im in the group because of the car shows and all. Ok with that said. 

I have never Banned anyone on the site and heck everyone knows that Ron cant drive. and intalling parts. Yea his SRT was at my place yesterday so i could install and test new parts, so that holds up the fact that he cant install anything. Im not sure if i know you ACE. but i do know Woody. I have no issues with either of you.

If everyone thinks that we need a new spot, help us out and suggest some places. because cops are everywhere and when a group of people gather cops dont like it.

hmm thats it for about now. i probaly wont post until tomorrow because i have more cars to work on today.

Later


----------



## Somdmommy

otter said:
			
		

> :WhenRicersattack:


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> That doesn't matter they should not have been racing on 235
> 
> Love you both



Atleast I didnt have to go pick him up from jail that nite LOL...  

Wait till we are in the new house.. Me and my Boyz are already schemin for a new uncle bens special killa.


----------



## ACESRT04

Tina2001aniT 
Love you both :smoochy:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> We know......... we know........


----------



## aps45819

> we still get kicked out of the spots we go to


 Instead of hanging some place WITHOUT permission, check out the A&W in Callaway. The Rod and Custom club and the Corvette club meet there on different nights. If you're getting together to kick tires and compare mods, it shouldn't be a problem.
 If you're sitting in the parking lot next to the most traveled road in the county to attract attention, don't be suprised by the attention you attract.


----------



## BS Gal

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Wow, Hiya Woody. Just lil ol' Floyd here. MANY people in SOMD know my car. Im proud to say that its the little E-Blue SXT Neon. First off because it seems people are in the head bitting mood. I KNOW my sxt is far from fast. im in the group because of the car shows and all. Ok with that said.
> 
> I have never Banned anyone on the site and heck everyone knows that Ron cant drive. and intalling parts. Yea his SRT was at my place yesterday so i could install and test new parts, so that holds up the fact that he cant install anything. Im not sure if i know you ACE. but i do know Woody. I have no issues with either of you.
> 
> If everyone thinks that we need a new spot, help us out and suggest some places. because cops are everywhere and when a group of people gather cops dont like it.
> 
> hmm thats it for about now. i probaly wont post until tomorrow because i have more cars to work on today.
> 
> Later


Why not gather down by the movie theatre? There are a few parking lots there that seem to be quite roomy.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> We know......... we know........


    :runninforthehills:


----------



## Floyd2004

Ive looked into A&W. The owner doesnt want "street racers" hanging around there. I was in Hard Rock Crawlers 4x4 club and we met there. its a nice place but its no street racer.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Me and my Boyz are already schemin for a new uncle bens special killa.


 
ummm...honey???  Your IQ just dropped 50 pts.  and mine too for trying to read that ghetto trash...

Please repeat that sentence in English, as I have no clue what you are saying about the new house....


----------



## Floyd2004

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Why not gather down by the movie theatre? There are a few parking lots there that seem to be quite roomy.



This go's back to the whole cop thing. a parking lot anywhere is still the same thing.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> We know......... we know........


----------



## ACESRT04

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> If everyone thinks that we need a new spot, help us out and suggest some places. because cops are everywhere and when a group of people gather cops dont like it.
> 
> hmm thats it for about now. i probaly wont post until tomorrow because i have more cars to work on today.
> 
> Later



I have always offered for everyone to come over to my place which a few did when I had my apartment.  I was more than open to having people come over to my house when I got it but Ron ruined that for everyone.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ive looked into A&W. The owner doesnt want "street racers" hanging around there. I was in Hard Rock Crawlers 4x4 club and we met there. its a nice place but its no street racer.



exactly.. You guys think you would learn from mine and ace's stupidity... I got off on the street racing deal in waldorf 2 years ago but ace wasnt quite as lucky.  As soon as you learn that "Your not a street racer" but a tuner the better things can get.  I have litterally stood in front of an idiots car and threatend the beat the hell out of their pretty carbon fiber hood if they even thought about a burnout in front of me.


----------



## ACESRT04

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> ummm...honey???  Your IQ just dropped 50 pts.  and mine too for trying to read that ghetto trash...
> 
> Please repeat that sentence in English, as I have no clue what you are saying about the new house....



It says the guys are going to hang out at the new house so you better get use to it and be cookin on that grill BIT*H.


----------



## BS Gal

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> This go's back to the whole cop thing. a parking lot anywhere is still the same thing.


So why not all meet up at each other's places?


----------



## Floyd2004

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> exactly.. You guys think you would learn from mine and ace's stupidity... I got off on the street racing deal in waldorf 2 years ago but ace wasnt quite as lucky.  As soon as you learn that "Your not a street racer" but a tuner the better things can get.  I have litterally stood in front of an idiots car and threatend the beat the hell out of their pretty carbon fiber hood if they even thought about a burnout in front of me.



Well i dont race for one because i have a Neon. im in the Tuner scene for the show aspect of it all. so no issues there.

Ace, dont you have a Silver SRT?


----------



## ACESRT04

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> I have litterally stood in front of an idiots car and threatend the beat the hell out of their pretty carbon fiber hood if they even thought about a burnout in front of me.



And my hood was never the same again.


----------



## Floyd2004

BS Gal said:
			
		

> So why not all meet up at each other's places?




I dont think anyone has enough parking for that. we need enough spots for about 20 cars tops for right now...


----------



## aps45819

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> lil ol' Floyd here. MANY people in SOMD know my car. Im proud to say that its the little E-Blue SXT Neon.


 Was that you trying to get me to race you on 235 S in front of Wall Mart last night about 9-9:30? I'm on a silver Suzuki V Strom.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> :WhenRicersGoBad:



:dramadudes:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> It says the guys are going to hang out at the new house so *you better get use to it and be cookin on that grill BIT*H.*


 

  He know's better than to say that.....


----------



## ACESRT04

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Well i dont race for one because i have a Neon. im in the Tuner scene for the show aspect of it all. so no issues there.
> 
> Ace, dont you have a Silver SRT?



Long ago in a land far away I had a black SRT with the side exit exhaust.


----------



## Floyd2004

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Was that you trying to get me to race you on 235 S in front of Wall Mart last night about 9-9:30? I'm on a silver Suzuki V Strom.



Nope, i was home sleeping at that time... I dont race at all. c'mon i own a neon not a Maserati.


----------



## BS Gal

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I dont think anyone has enough parking for that. we need enough spots for about 20 cars tops for right now...


Behind K-Mart?  There's room back there.


----------



## Floyd2004

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Long ago in a land far away I had a black SRT with the side exit exhaust.



Ahh ok. Im not sure if i can remember that. Oh and that Mach one....its still very slow. lol


----------



## Floyd2004

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Behind K-Mart?  There's room back there.



HAHA. the cops already think we are bad in plain view, let alone sticking us behind a building.


----------



## ACESRT04

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ahh ok. Im not sure if i can remember that. Oh and that Mach one....its still very slow. lol



I'm glad to hear somethings haven't changed since I left.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> He know's better than to say that.....



    

She speaking about the cooking part bro.. 

But she will be happy to order pizza for us hahahaha...


----------



## Floyd2004

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear somethings haven't changed since I left.



Haha, come out one night. Id like to meet you sometime. you sound like a decent gearhead


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha, come out one night. Id like to meet you sometime. you sound like a decent gearhead



Sorry bro you got the wrong inpression.. he uses Ace as his sn because they wont allow the word Ass..     

All he drives now is a slow yoda truck thats it.. Hell he cant even make it 24 miles on a bike without breaking it...


----------



## ACESRT04

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha, come out one night. Id like to meet you sometime. you sound like a decent gearhead



Nah I'm just an old fart now with a pick up truck.  Not even sure I know how to change exhaust bearings anymore.


----------



## mv_princess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Sorry bro you got the wrong inpression.. he uses Ace as his sn because they wont allow the word Ass..
> 
> All he drives now is a slow yoda truck thats it.. Hell he cant even make it 24 miles on a bike without breaking it...



What's wrong with a Toyota truck?


----------



## ACESRT04

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Sorry bro you got the wrong inpression.. he uses Ace as his sn because they wont allow the word Ass..
> 
> All he drives now is a slow yoda truck thats it.. Hell he cant even make it 24 miles on a bike without breaking it...



My bike wouldn't have broken down if the last person that used it didn't weigh so much and flatten the tires on the mountain bike.  :runningscared:


----------



## ACESRT04

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What's wrong with a Toyota truck?



Nothing as long as you are in it with me.


----------



## mv_princess

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Nothing as long as you are in it with me.


 hhmm but I really like driving mine.........so I guess if you can keep up old man....i will let you ride next to me


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hhmm but I really like driving mine.........so I guess if you can keep up old man....i will let you ride next to me



Watch out he may take his toy and put it up your rear....


----------



## mv_princess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Watch out he may take his toy and put it up your rear....


 He can think about it.........then think some more after I kick his ass


----------



## Floyd2004

Alot of peoples muffler bearrings are going out around here... bad problems with that. lol

But yea im leaving this alone until tomorrow or so. later all..


----------



## ACESRT04

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hhmm but I really like driving mine.........so I guess if you can keep up old man....i will let you ride next to me



Why should I keep up when I can just roll over your low rider?


----------



## ACESRT04

mv_princess said:
			
		

> He can think about it.........then think some more after I kick his ass


Keep dreaming baby keep dreaming.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> My bike wouldn't have broken down if the last person that used it didn't weigh so much and flatten the tires on the mountain bike. :runningscared:


 

NO you did not........

You're just mad cause your mountain bike was the only thing of yours I was riding


----------



## ylexot




----------



## mv_princess

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Keep dreaming baby keep dreaming.


 I dont have to dream........


----------



## mv_princess

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Why should I keep up when I can just roll over your low rider?


 Well with my "low rider" I can just pull up and pop a tire........then what are you gonna do? that's right limp on back home..........


----------



## ACESRT04

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I dont have to dream........



Well I'm waiting for proof........and bring them purty ears of your over too.


----------



## mv_princess

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Well I'm waiting for proof........and bring them purty ears of your over too.


 And be nice and let a dream of yours come true......................not a chance.


----------



## aps45819

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I dream about riding with aps on his bike........


----------



## mv_princess

aps45819 said:
			
		

>


 hahahaha ssshhhh I told you it was a secret!


----------



## crazysquid

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> I was busted a LONG time ago.  Yes Ron and I had a beef because he isn't a real gear head and can't work on his own car.  Then when he does have someone work on it he doesn't live up to his end of the deal.  So if you are friends with him that says a lot about you.  Ask your buddy Ron how many time he booted me off that forum because he didn't want to hear my opinion.  He can't drive his car nor will he ever learn how to drive it.  If he can't accept that then he just bans people.  Very mature.  Kind of like you.


The only time I ban people from the site, are people that are coming on there and causing nothing but problems. If you came on the site and acted like a f****ng retard then I kicked you off. If you and Ron have problems, then that's between you and him. The whole point of my post was to try and get people to stop acting stupid where people hang out and to get more gearheads invloved from this area. There are a lot of us around here that work on our own rides and enjoy hanging out with other gear heads. I haven't turned anyone away from us yet that had common sense on how to act, only the ones that keep getting the police called on us. Ask anyone that knows me and they'll tell you that I've never turned them away. I try to help out as many people that want to learn and are intersted as I can and is why I host events at Lone Star and other places to get more people to come around as well as discounts for us around the area.


----------



## Michael Delaney




----------



## 01mds10

just to correct everyone, if there is any misunderstanding about the group. despite the name SOMDracing, not all of are into racing. me, floyd2004 on here are into car shows, and making our cars look good, as well as a few more on the forum.
no we're not "ricers" as you may put it. i drive a s10, some of you may have seen it, most of you may have not due to the fact, i only drive it once in a blue moon to go out in town and to car shows. it sits in the garage most of the time..
thats just to correct any misunderstanding about the group.

i have learned, anywhere we go, there will be some high school punk in mom or dads car, or driving a car that was built by mommy and daddys money, showing off and burning there tires up so there parents can buy them new tires. that's not something we can escape, anywhere we go.


----------



## dustin

Crazysquid, you need to find an establishment that you can bring money to and still hangout...like APS said... Applebees has carry out, Checkers is right there....to name a couple.

I used to be in a HUGE sportbike club in Florida, and we would get run off by the cops if we hung out outside the bike shops (with the bike shops permission) because retards would pull stunts up and down the street in front of the shop all night long.

Then we moved to Sonic. And even though the occasional statistic showed up and did something idiotic, we were never booted off the premises because of all the $$$ we were spending there. OF course i'm talking from 100-140 bikes in the summertime...but still...it was never an issue.


----------



## 01mds10

problem with checkers, occured years ago when idiots did the same thing and people would bring there non road legal cars out there, on trailers, unload them and street race down 235. since then cops will not allot that to happen.

we tried hanging out at the dyncorp building, on the weekends, or at night, that would bring service to Donut Connection, although cops did not like that either


----------



## dustin

01mds10 said:
			
		

> problem with checkers, occured years ago when idiots did the same thing and people would bring there non road legal cars out there, on trailers, unload them and street race down 235. since then cops will not allot that to happen.
> 
> we tried hanging out at the dyncorp building, on the weekends, or at night, that would bring service to Donut Connection, although cops did not like that either


 sounds like yer SOL


----------



## dustin

or drive up the road to that 50's place (can't remember the name...) did you try there yet?


----------



## charger383

WOW  there is a lot of issues with this... 
1- yes the site says "street Racers" if you go into the site, there are numerous requests to change that, but it falls on deaf ears. 
2- Mommy and daddy? not for most. a lot of us are mommy and daddy, 
3- there are a few ricers, but even they are suprisingly fast.
4- we have cars in the group ranging from acents to vipers. 


now all that was for was to hopefully clear up a few things. We have tried many places, but a lot of owners dont like us because of sterotyping. yeah i got a low sporty car, so i must be a young punk kid with momy and dadys car and all i do is drugs and street race. we get that alot. i am used to it. and over it. i dont know why the site says we like drame because i sure as hell dont.   
guess thats just my $.02
squid--- people on here have nothing better to do than make fun and point fingers. been that way forever.  uh--oh--- nnow i make them angry and now they are going to quote my post pointing out typing erros and saying how lame and stupid i am. and im sure that im going to be in the red after this.... o well screw it.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

charger383 said:
			
		

> WOW there is a lot of issues with this...
> 1- yes the site says "street Racers" if you go into the site, there are numerous requests to change that, but it falls on deaf ears.
> 2- Mommy and daddy? not for most. a lot of us are mommy and daddy,
> 3- there are a few ricers, but even they are suprisingly fast.
> 4- we have cars in the group ranging from acents to vipers.
> 
> 
> now all that was for was to hopefully clear up a few things. We have tried many places, but a lot of owners dont like us because of sterotyping. yeah i got a low sporty car, so i must be a young punk kid with momy and dadys car and all i do is drugs and street race. we get that alot. i am used to it. and over it. i dont know why the site says we like drame because i sure as hell dont.
> guess thats just my $.02
> squid--- people on here have nothing better to do than make fun and point fingers. been that way forever. uh--oh--- nnow i make them angry and now they are going to quote my post pointing out typing erros and saying how lame and stupid i am. and im sure that im going to be in the red after this.... o well screw it.


 
How did people on here turn into asshats? Well in this thread anyway, nobody was even nasty to any of you??? 

You are not invited over, I won't even order pizza for you....:stompsawaytotellwoodyheisnotinvited:


----------



## desertrat

01mds10 said:
			
		

> problem with checkers, occured years ago when idiots did the same thing and people would bring there non road legal cars out there, on trailers, unload them and street race down 235. since then cops will not allot that to happen.
> 
> we tried hanging out at the dyncorp building, on the weekends, or at night, that would bring service to Donut Connection, although cops did not like that either


Competition for the donuts, probably, that would piss 'em off.


----------



## CrashTest

I hang out with the SOMDracing.com folks but more about that in a minute.

I also surf this forum but prior to today, I never bothered to join.  One thing I noticed about this forum right away is most of the people here do nothing but complain.  You guys complain about restaurants, you complain about radio stations, you complain about stereo stores...you guys complain about EVERTHING!!!  It's certainly comes as no surprise that you're gonna complain about a bunch of car nuts.  

I gave up racing around on the streets at least 20 years ago.  Back then, it was no more or less common than it is today.  The danger presented by guys racing around on the streets was the same 20 years ago as it is today.  It'll be the same way 20 years from now – just deal with it.  Some of you folks need to quit #####ing about everything in your lives, get off the Internet, and just enjoy what you have.

I hang out with the SOMD guys because when you go to car shows or to the race track, it’s more fun when you know people to go with.  I don't give a rat’s ass what those people do when I'm not around. I suppose I could hang out at Chuck E. Cheese all weekend with the rest of you folks but, I'll keep doing what I'm doing.  (Hanging out at Chuck E. Cheese all weekend...Hmmm...no wonder you folks are so miserable).    

BTW – I didn’t read thru the endless pages of this thread prior to making this post so if I miss someone’s point or repeat someone else’s, too bad.  I don’t have 2 spare hours to sit and read Internet posts.


----------



## ylexot

CrashTest said:
			
		

> One thing I noticed about this forum right away is most of the people here do nothing but complain.  You guys complain about restaurants, you complain about radio stations, you complain about stereo stores...you guys complain about EVERTHING!!!  It's certainly comes as no surprise that you're gonna complain about a bunch of car nuts.


Ummmm, this thread was started because your "leader" (or whatever you want to call him), came on here to complain.  And look at what you're doing right now...complaining.  So, get over yourself.


----------



## PrepH4U

ylexot said:
			
		

> Ummmm, this thread was started because your "leader" (or whatever you want to call him), came on here to complain.  And look at what you're doing right now...complaining.  So, get over yourself.


hmmm You beat be to it!  I was going to complain that they were complaining!


----------



## CrashTest

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> hmmm You beat be to it!  I was going to complain that they were complaining!



You guys are making my case a pretty easy one.

I have no use for whiners.  I work with a bunch of them 8 hours a day.  I guess you could say this place kinda reminds me of work.


----------



## RoseRed

CrashTest said:
			
		

> You guys are making my case a pretty easy one.
> 
> I have no use for whiners.  I work with a bunch of them 8 hours a day.  I guess you could say this place kinda reminds me of work.



You just complained about your co-workers.


----------



## CrashTest

OK folks – it’s 7:00pm and it’s a beautiful evening outside.  It’s time to make a decision.

1 – go spend time with family or friends.
2 – do something productive alone.
3 – hang out here on the Internet.

I’ll be back tomorrow to see which of you losers chose option #3


----------



## PrepH4U

CrashTest said:
			
		

> OK folks – it’s 7:00pm and it’s a beautiful evening outside.  It’s time to make a decision.
> 
> 1 – go spend time with family or friends.
> 2 – do something productive alone.
> 3 – hang out here on the Internet.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow to see which of you losers chose option #3


Why bother? :shrug: Oh if this is a poll I will go with option #3.  Thank you


----------



## RoseRed

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Why bother? :shrug: Oh if this is a poll I will go with option #3.  Thank you



   Chick is in bed watching Wheel of Fortune before bed, so I am confined at home.


----------



## MJ

We never had this problem with the old Hot Rod Club that met at the PF Kmart. But then the average member was 50 or so...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Ima gonna take my Tracker and mop up the parking lot.  Better get some 55 gallon drums of water to cool er off!! 

Buncha sissy losers!!  Get a REAL car!!! 

Go Trackerman!!!!


----------



## ylexot

CrashTest said:
			
		

> OK folks – it’s 7:00pm and it’s a beautiful evening outside.  It’s time to make a decision.
> 
> 1 – go spend time with family or friends.
> 2 – do something productive alone.
> 3 – hang out here on the Internet.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow to see which of you losers chose option #3


I was productive earlier.  Now I feel like relaxing.  So, I choose 1&3...I'm hanging out on the internet and chatting with my friends.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CrashTest said:
			
		

> OK folks – it’s 7:00pm and it’s a beautiful evening outside.  It’s time to make a decision.
> 
> 1 – go spend time with family or friends.
> 2 – do something productive alone.
> 3 – hang out here on the Internet.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow to see which of you losers chose option #3


   Hi dummy.


----------



## RoseRed

ylexot said:
			
		

> I was productive earlier.  Now I feel like relaxing.  So, I choose 1&3...I'm hanging out on the internet and chatting with my friends.


----------



## PrepH4U

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Hi dummy.


hmm are you a racing imposter also? :shrug:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> hmm are you a racing imposter also? :shrug:


You got sumting you wanna put against my tracker lady??  Huh??  What you want?  2 lenghts?  Sign over the pink to the kids cart!!


----------



## ylexot

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> hmm are you a racing imposter also? :shrug:


----------



## ylexot

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


----------



## PrepH4U

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You got sumting you wanna put against my tracker lady??  Huh??  What you want?  2 lenghts?  Sign over the pink to the kids cart!!


Well I will have you know that I have been practicing, I am getting really good at the need for speed game!  I have won pink slips to a supra, rx-8 and a golf.  I am ready to add a tracker to my list, bring it on big boy!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

ylexot said:
			
		

>


What are you laughing at Yle??  Whatya got?  No jet powered junk either!!


----------



## Chain729

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> We never had this problem with the old Hot Rod Club that met at the PF Kmart. But then the average member was 50 or so...



That's how it is with the Golden Gears club up in Fredrick.  They have a "cruise-in" twice a month with a huge mix of participants.  Of course, most of them could, at the least, be my father.

Down here, with ECN, we had to get off the main road, like FCS said.  Most of that group ranged from 18-27, so they (and myself at the time) attracted every young schmuck that had 5 bucks to spend on his mommy's hooptie and wanted to show off.  So, the spot moved from Boarder's to Checkers on Rt-301.

And to the guy that said moving off the main drag looses participation...  

The guys that don't get you in trouble have to get up for work the next morning.  So, odds are, they have things to do and don't stop by on a whim- they stop by because they plan to.  We had guys that just showed up- and consequently join- because we were at the same spot, at the same time, on the same day, every week, and we didn't cause trouble.  So, since they could count on us being there, they could plan in advance to stop by.  And since we didn't cause trouble, they didn't mind stopping by.

What's going to kill your "club" isn't whether or not you're on the main drag, but your reputation.  Your reputation is what will get and keep (or lose) quality people.  The way to fix your rep?  Get rid of the idiots, clean up your act, move the spot to a place you won't attract trouble, and show up- steadily, and in numbers.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Well I will have you know that I have been practicing, I am getting really good at the need for speed game!  I have won pink slips to a supra, rx-8 and a golf.  I am ready to add a tracker to my list, bring it on big boy!


Ok but I get an 1/8 mile handicap!!!


----------



## RoseRed

ylexot said:
			
		

>



Airplane ride?


----------



## ylexot

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> What are you laughing at Yle??  Whatya got?  No jet powered junk either!!


You didn't mention no rocket powered stuff 

Mine goes from 0 to Mach CLASSIFIED in CLASSIFIED seconds!


----------



## PrepH4U

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Ok but I get an 1/8 mile handicap!!!


Ok but I get the wireless controller!


----------



## MJ

Chain729 said:
			
		

> What's going to kill your "club" isn't whether or not you're on the main drag, but your reputation. Your reputation is what will get and keep (or lose) quality people. The way to fix your rep? Get rid of the idiots, clean up your act, move the spot to a place you won't attract trouble, and show up- steadily, and in numbers.


 
We used rope off the area to keep the riff raff out. We had a DJ too. Gawd I miss those days.... K_Jo and me getting drunk on Saturday night at the Kmart. 

RoseRed, I didn't say I was 50!


----------



## ylexot

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Airplane ride?


Nah, I think the free ones were a couple weeks ago


----------



## RoseRed

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> RoseRed, I didn't say I was 50!


----------



## RoseRed

ylexot said:
			
		

> Nah, I think the free ones were a couple weeks ago



I know...


----------



## BS Gal

Chain729 said:
			
		

> That's how it is with the Golden Gears club up in Fredrick.  They have a "cruise-in" twice a month with a huge mix of participants.  Of course, most of them could, at the least, be my father.
> 
> Down here, with ECN, we had to get off the main road, like FCS said.  Most of that group ranged from 18-27, so they (and myself at the time) attracted every young schmuck that had 5 bucks to spend on his mommy's hooptie and wanted to show off.  So, the spot moved from Boarder's to Checkers on Rt-301.
> 
> And to the guy that said moving off the main drag looses participation...
> 
> The guys that don't get you in trouble have to get up for work the next morning.  So, odds are, they have things to do and don't stop by on a whim- they stop by because they plan to.  We had guys that just showed up- and consequently join- because we were at the same spot, at the same time, on the same day, every week, and we didn't cause trouble.  So, since they could count on us being there, they could plan in advance to stop by.  And since we didn't cause trouble, they didn't mind stopping by.
> 
> What's going to kill your "club" isn't whether or not you're on the main drag, but your reputation.  Your reputation is what will get and keep (or lose) quality people.  The way to fix your rep?  Get rid of the idiots, clean up your act, move the spot to a place you won't attract trouble, and show up- steadily, and in numbers.


Excellent post.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Excellent post.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I understand squids frustration because I have also seen all of the clowns that drive through the parking lot acting stupid.  It brings alot of negative attention to all of us.


----------



## sdm

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol Yep, that's me. Aren't you the one that was busted on 235 for drag racing a blue mach1 and another car? I haven't banned anyone from our site so obviously you don't know how to log on or you and Ron have beef with eachother. I let who ever wants on the site join. I'm only on there once a week because I spend my time with my wife and kids when I'm not out with my friends.




If you're talking about the article w/pics that was on St. Mary's today, the blue mustang was Robbie Braddock.


----------



## vanbells

01mds10 said:
			
		

> i have learned, anywhere we go, there will be some high school punk in mom or dads car, or driving a car that was built by mommy and daddys money, showing off and burning there tires up so there parents can buy them new tires. that's not something we can escape, anywhere we go.


----------



## vanbells

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I also surf this forum but prior to today, I never bothered to join.  One thing I noticed about this forum right away is most of the people here do nothing but complain.  You guys complain about restaurants, you complain about radio stations, you complain about stereo stores...you guys complain about EVERTHING!!!  It's certainly comes as no surprise that you're gonna complain about a bunch of car nuts.



Sometimes people just need to vent about local issues.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## Floyd2004

Chain729 said:
			
		

> That's how it is with the Golden Gears club up in Fredrick.  They have a "cruise-in" twice a month with a huge mix of participants.  Of course, most of them could, at the least, be my father.
> 
> Down here, with ECN, we had to get off the main road, like FCS said.  Most of that group ranged from 18-27, so they (and myself at the time) attracted every young schmuck that had 5 bucks to spend on his mommy's hooptie and wanted to show off.  So, the spot moved from Boarder's to Checkers on Rt-301.
> 
> And to the guy that said moving off the main drag looses participation...
> 
> The guys that don't get you in trouble have to get up for work the next morning.  So, odds are, they have things to do and don't stop by on a whim- they stop by because they plan to.  We had guys that just showed up- and consequently join- because we were at the same spot, at the same time, on the same day, every week, and we didn't cause trouble.  So, since they could count on us being there, they could plan in advance to stop by.  And since we didn't cause trouble, they didn't mind stopping by.
> 
> What's going to kill your "club" isn't whether or not you're on the main drag, but your reputation.  Your reputation is what will get and keep (or lose) quality people.  The way to fix your rep?  Get rid of the idiots, clean up your act, move the spot to a place you won't attract trouble, and show up- steadily, and in numbers.



Each to his own man... I was part of ECN for a little but when only 2-3 people show up at checkers for an hour every week gas gets pricey when the drive is about 45 minutes away. I also didnt understand meeting at some little parking lot pushed to the side on 235.


----------



## crazysquid

As I stated before the whole point of my post was to try and reach the retards, that are probably on this site, to get them to pull their head out of their ass and quit screwing it up for the rest of us gear heads that just want to meet new people and talk about cars, trucks, and what not. I never intended for this to turn into a bulls**t session with the local site crew. Usually the ones that are b*****ng on here know the people that are doing or are the ones themselves. I never claimed to be the leader of somdracing nor would I ever try to be. I'm just one of the few in our group that is trying to help the others out and get a spot for us to hang.


----------



## CrashTest

sdm said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the article w/pics that was on St. Mary's today, the blue mustang was Robbie Braddock.



You mean Vin Diesel right?


----------



## mv_princess

sdm said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the article w/pics that was on St. Mary's today, the blue mustang was Robbie Braddock.


 hahahaha was he in the paper AGAIN!?!? hahahaha wait til i talk to him


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> As I stated before the whole point of my post was to try and reach the retards, that are probably on this site, to get them to pull their head out of their ass and quit screwing it up for the rest of us gear heads that just want to meet new people and talk about cars, trucks, and what not. I never intended for this to turn into a bulls**t session with the local site crew. Usually the ones that are b*****ng on here know the people that are doing or are the ones themselves. I never claimed to be the leader of somdracing nor would I ever try to be. I'm just one of the few in our group that is trying to help the others out and get a spot for us to hang.



Jumping on this site or heck any site and trying to basicaly vent wasnt helping anything... we need to get a set location and then go from there. Maybe, just maybe we might be able to get these little knuckle heads from rolling through the area.


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hahahaha was he in the paper AGAIN!?!? hahahaha wait til i talk to him


Hee gotten busted again but he got off easy this time lol


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Hee gotten busted again but he got off easy this time lol


 Right he always gets off easy........But just wait till I get ahold of him......


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Right he always gets off easy........But just wait till I get ahold of him......


We call him "Big Head" for a reason


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> We call him "Big Head" for a reason


 See things I don't need to know.........


----------



## Chain729

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Each to his own man... I was part of ECN for a little but when only 2-3 people show up at checkers for an hour every week gas gets pricey when the drive is about 45 minutes away. I also didnt understand meeting at some little parking lot pushed to the side on 235.



You're also talking about a small community.  A community that has run its course and is all but non-existant.  Not to mention, my predecessors had left a bad taste in a lot of people's mouths.

Those of us that we were left, worked to change things.  For awhile we did.  But, most of the things that stopped us (see above) were beyond our control.  So, all we ended up doing was prolonging the inevitable.  With the bigger market to pull from (every make, model and year) that you have, that won't be a problem.

The reason for meeting at a place "pushed to the side" has already been explained.  Re-read my last post.  And, did any of you ever think to get the business owner's/manager's approval BEFORE soaking up a chunk of their parking lot?  You do realize that parking lots aren't public property, right?  That they are in-fact owned by the business?  ...No wonder you get kicked out.

If y'all actually want to change things, take my advice.  Otherwise, don't waste our time with your whining.  Doing the same things- especially things that others have proven DON'T work- and expecting different results just proves that those stereotyping you guys as idiots are right.


----------



## Floyd2004




----------



## CrashTest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> We call him "Big Head" for a reason



This is hilarious.

Over on SOMDracing.com, every thread turns into a Robby bashing free-for-all.  Looks like the same thing happens here!!


----------



## mv_princess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> This is hilarious.
> 
> Over on SOMDracing.com, every thread turns into a Robby bashing free-for-all.  Looks like the same thing happens here!!


 Well I guess there always has to be someone to pick on.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> This is hilarious.
> 
> Over on SOMDracing.com, every thread turns into a Robby bashing free-for-all.  Looks like the same thing happens here!!


If he wouldn't talk so much s**t all the time, then he wouldn't be the punch line for wise cracks.


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> If he wouldn't talk so much s**t all the time, then he wouldn't be the punch line for wise cracks.


 Well if he didn't do that, then that would mean he would have grown up.


----------



## ylexot

CrashTest said:
			
		

> This is hilarious.
> 
> Over on SOMDracing.com, every thread turns into a Robby bashing free-for-all.  Looks like the same thing happens here!!


So you guys sit around over there and complain about Robby.


----------



## Floyd2004

ylexot said:
			
		

> So you guys sit around over there and complain about Robby.



Na thats a waste of time :

But ive been known to bring out the Ol' Gas RC Car and race others that bring out their cars, thats about how into racing i am. now show. thats a different story. im actually showing this Sunday at MIR for the east coast nationals!


----------



## HollowSoul

:thisislame:


----------



## CableChick

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :thisislame:


 
:dur:  Who are you?


----------



## Floyd2004

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> :thisislame:



You dont help it with pointless posts like that


----------



## PrepH4U

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You dont help it with pointless posts like that


----------



## CrashTest

ylexot said:
			
		

> So you guys sit around over there and complain about Robby.



Nope - no complaining goin' on.  It's more like friendly trash-talk and lots of "my car's better than your car".  It's actually quite humorous and entertaining.

Little-Vin doesn't even seem to mind the 10 against 1 pile-ons.


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Na thats a waste of time :
> 
> But ive been known to bring out the Ol' Gas RC Car and race others that bring out their cars, thats about how into racing i am. now show. thats a different story. im actually showing this Sunday at MIR for the east coast nationals!



No show for me this Sunday.  East Coast Nationals is like a drunken debauchery with too many wild young-uns.  I'll be showing at the H-wood Firehouse on the 8th though.  It's practically walking distance to the house.  You know my car's a garage-queen and can't go more than than 2 miles from home.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> No show for me this Sunday.  East Coast Nationals is like a drunken debauchery with too many wild young-uns.  I'll be showing at the H-wood Firehouse on the 8th though.  It's practically walking distance to the house.  You know my car's a garage-queen and can't go more than than 2 miles from home.



Haha, poor poor Dodge. But yea im going to that show too


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Nope - no complaining goin' on.  It's more like friendly trash-talk and lots of "my car's better than your car".  It's actually quite humorous and entertaining.
> 
> Little-Vin doesn't even seem to mind the 10 against 1 pile-ons.


   that's thruth


----------



## 01mds10

CrashTest said:
			
		

> No show for me this Sunday.  East Coast Nationals is like a drunken debauchery with too many wild young-uns.  I'll be showing at the H-wood Firehouse on the 8th though.  It's practically walking distance to the house.  You know my car's a garage-queen and can't go more than than 2 miles from home.




thats alright john, my truck is a garage queen also. i probably won't be showing either, one it's a import show, two, my interior is currently out of the truck due to running wires under the carpet, and it's time for a clean shampoo, and three, i will be sleeping in some due to the fact of me being a designated driver for afew of my parents friends at a wedding saturday night. i should be showing at the HVFD show.


----------



## CrashTest

01mds10 said:
			
		

> thats alright john, my truck is a garage queen also. i probably won't be showing either, one it's a import show, two, my interior is currently out of the truck due to running wires under the carpet, and it's time for a clean shampoo, and three, i will be sleeping in some due to the fact of me being a designated driver for afew of my parents friends at a wedding saturday night. i should be showing at the HVFD show.



I thought the secret to winning car show trophies is to bring a domestic to an import show.  You'll easily get 1st place since you'll be the only car in your class.


----------



## vanbells

Haha.  There actually are a lot of highly modded domestic cars at events like Hot Import Nights.


----------



## Michael Delaney

Car show and twisty racing:

http://www.hyper-fest.com/



http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=76624


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I thought the secret to winning car show trophies is to bring a domestic to an import show.  You'll easily get 1st place since you'll be the only car in your class.



Why else why would i place my Domestic in the show this Sunday


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> No, they're still talking about what happened in January of '05.  Who is this, anyway?


 nervous?


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> Too drunk to be nervous.


 at 145?


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> Been a long week.


 ah i see.....


----------



## ylexot

machman` said:
			
		

> Too drunk to be nervous.


"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son."


----------



## Tina2001aniT

machman` said:
			
		

> Been a long week.


 
Drunk at 145 and has a fast car.......my dream come true......you using mommy's computer as well??  I might just have to run off and get married....


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> Well, you got a hold of me, now do your worst.
> 
> 
> Still haven't told me who you are.  Your screen name looks familiar as #### though


 Oh I bet it does.......hahahaha  I like secrets......And I like them even more since you don't know who I am but I know who you are.


----------



## mv_princess

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Drunk at 145 and has a fast car.......my dream come true......you using mommy's computer as well??  I might just have to run off and get married....


 Oh you don't want that.........hahahahahha


----------



## Tina2001aniT

machman` said:
			
		

> lmao. drunk at 1:45 is not normal for me. This is my week off for vacation. I'm using my own computer though. Guess we're not getting married


 
But is the computer/do you live at momma's house??  please please please....


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> Ok, well let me know when you're ready to spill the beans because the details aren't coming to me.


 hahahahahaha your smart sometimes Robby........I am pretty sure if ya look hard enough you can figure it out......

But for the mean time......I am enjoying the fact that you don't have a clue.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

machman` said:
			
		

> I've got my BS degree and a full time job. Looking for a roommate. But yeah, live with the parents at the moment. Feel better now that I just gave you about 15 posts worth of ammo?


 
Nah I don't really feel better, but hell I didn't feel bad before, I was just checking.  

You have a BS and still dumb enough to street race...:shakeshead:


----------



## Softballkid

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Nah I don't really feel better, but hell I didn't feel bad before, I was just checking.
> 
> You have a BS and still dumb enough to street race...:shakeshead:


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

>


 Where have you been?


----------



## CrashTest

machman` said:
			
		

> I'm happy you're enjoying that, SAMANTHA



WOW - you're such a detective!!


----------



## willie

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Nah I don't really feel better, but hell I didn't feel bad before, I was just checking.
> 
> You have a BS and still dumb enough to street race...:shakeshead:


   degree?


----------



## willie

Oh golly gosh darn! I thought it was an unmarried scientist.


----------



## CrashTest

machman` said:
			
		

> Allegedly street race that is.  Both tickets worth 10 points were dropped.  I'm glad you don't feel bad.  I'd hate to upset anyone



Upset people!!  You upset people without even opening your mouth.

Sometimes the mere mention of your name gets folks worked into a frenzy of trash-talk.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Upset people!!  You upset people without even opening your mouth.
> 
> Sometimes the mere mention of your name gets folks worked into a frenzy of trash-talk.



  He knows that we like to bust his balls when he talks s**t but we all do it to eachother (more to Machman though) I guess you and floyd have made a lot of friend since both your reputation meters are in the red. I could care less if mine was negative 1 billion


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I guess you and floyd have made a lot of friend since both your reputation meters are in the red. I could care less if mine was negative 1 billion



hehe im guessing that the red is bad, oh well i dont care about my "love" meter.


----------



## sonicbluegt

hey, this guy doesn't street race    

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/529610/3

Kills:
1994ish red Mustang GT 5.0 (See page 5)
-------
1999-2002 Trans AM (Beat it in first gear, but after that I never pulled anymore from it, it never pulled on me and I never pulled away)
-------
350Z (He wasn't happy with the outcome)
-------
Hemi powered Ram (What was he thinking? It was dark and he since the car doesn't have a Mach emblem on the side except for the black decal way at the bottom he assumed it was a V6 'stang. He said "Take off and I'll try to keep up" while laughing a little. I said "Ok, I'll even give you a head start." He laughed again and took off. I let him get way past the light and I passed him like he wasn't moving. The next light he was like "OK, I'm going to need like half minute head start this time." I gave him a 4-5 second one instead and passed him around 120 mph. Silly guy.)
-------
1995ish Twin Turbo 300ZX (He let off about the time I shifted into second... WTF)
-------
Turboed Focus-No idea what model or year because there's no emblems and it's got an ugly ass body kit (Guy who lives on my road was talking smack, had to teach him a lesson. Didn't win by much though. Gotta give it to him being a Focus and all)
-------
My friend Jon's 1997 Mustang GT with CAI, single chamber Flo's, O/R H pipe, Ported heads, ported lower & upper intake manifolds, high performance wires, back seat delete, racing seats and other crap (He still only runs 14.6's. '96-98 mustangs... poor things)
-------
Subaru WRX (had quite a bit of mods, he started in front of me, I had to actually redline 3rd gear before I had caught up and then smoked him... later raced from a 70 mph roll and I destroyed him. Then he motioned to pull over and his buddies had to push his car to where I was parked because during all the fun his intake pipe came loose and the car made funny sounds and wouldn't move. We talked about our cars and he had several mods which made it a better race. I was dying laughing when I saw his car being pushed after losing to me)
-------
'97 Cobra Convertable (Old guy, very nice, complimented each other's car, he knew I'd win being that the Cobra's suspension isn't set up for drag racing and the fact that a convertable only makes it worse, won by about 5 car lengths)
-------
'97 Z28 Camaro (I was disappointed by the fight he put up, they really didn't put any power in those new Z28's until like '99)
-------
'95 Z28 Camaro(My friend Jon... so damned slow)
-------
'99 Mustang GT(My friend Sunny. Faster than Jon, but still slow)
-------
2004 Lancer Evo VIII(Lightning off the line... lose some steam after that though and I ran him down)
-------
Honda S2000(Two kids probably driving mommy's car. Those things have no get up and go. All they do is corner)
-------
Another C5 'Vette (This one was faster than the last one. Almost a dead even race, pulled him in 4th gear finally)
-------
Mercury Cougar with nitrous (Wasn't all that close)
-------
2 SRT-4's at the same time (They bombed a gathering we were having and started talking smack. Just had to do it. The black SRT-4 put up a good fight with the Stage 1 upgrade and whatever else he told me he had. Blue one... not such a good fight)
2004 Mustang Cobra (My friend Justin... beats me all the time. Bastard)
-------
White picket fence (Ran into it. Beat my ass pretty bad. Car is fixed though)



i cut some out so this post wouldn't be so big.  i wonder if internet posts can be used in a court of law?  i think if the judge saw your website, the outcome may have been different...
sorry kid, most of us weren't born yesterday


----------



## crazysquid

Nice List! There's still more to be added to it


----------



## mv_princess




----------



## sonicbluegt

machman` said:
			
		

> That kill list is like 2 years old.  Hard to prosecute someone when they don't even know what state it was in.  Or maybe I made them all up.
> 
> How's the sonic blue gt running?  Besides slow that is



i just thought it was funny that you had the nerve to post that you DON'T street race!  
i went 11.99 on street tires, spinning 2nd gear real bad.  
how much money you got into that "cobra motor" now???  from what i hear, WAY too much  

oh, and by the way Jason, i thought you guys didn't support street racing??  just confused by your outlook on Robbie's "nice list"... kinda conflicts with the whole point of your thread?


----------



## Softballkid

Geez oh flipping sh*t biscuits...would yall shut up and go back to your boring ass somdracer.com site,  my super turbo nitro'd octane boosted wheely riding bmx style motor scooter is faster than your cars...so shut up already...

no one gives 2 sh*ts if your cars runs 6's, or 26's...


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Geez oh flipping sh*t biscuits...would yall shut up and go back to your boring ass somdracer.com site,  my super turbo nitro'd octane boosted wheely riding bmx style motor scooter is faster than your cars...so shut up already...
> 
> no one gives 2 sh*ts if your cars runs 6's, or 26's...


----------



## sonicbluegt

i'm not bragging by any means.  i'm not worried about who's car is faster than who's.  it's not why i enjoy the hobby.
i was just trying to point out a bullsh**er.  if you guys want to change your reputation, do something about it other than whining on a forum about what it's become, cause that's not gonna get you anywhere.


----------



## deino2002

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Geez oh flipping sh*t biscuits...would yall shut up and go back to your boring ass somdracer.com site,  my super turbo nitro'd octane boosted wheely riding bmx style motor scooter is faster than your cars...so shut up already...
> 
> no one gives 2 sh*ts if your cars runs 6's, or 26's...


----------



## sonicbluegt

machman` said:
			
		

> I find that hard to believe considering last I heard your trap speeds were only 112 MPH.


nope, that's old news.  traps at 116-117 now.  got time slips to back it up.  but i'm not gonna sit here in a pissing contest cause like i said, i'm not trying to compare who's d*** is bigger.  doesn't do anything for me...


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Geez oh flipping sh*t biscuits...would yall shut up and go back to your boring ass somdracer.com site,  my super turbo nitro'd octane boosted wheely riding bmx style motor scooter is faster than your cars...so shut up already...
> 
> no one gives 2 sh*ts if your cars runs 6's, or 26's...


 I bet my big wheel will bet your scooter


----------



## sonicbluegt

dude, i have a batman big wheel... we should line up sometime.  it shoots plastic missiles that'll knock you out


----------



## Softballkid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I bet my big wheel will bet your scooter




I dont know, I speed trapped at 322 mph the other day, and I got the skid marks in my boxers to prove it... I boosted my nitrous up to a 1000 shot, and I have a kill list of 142....I think Im going to put a F414(jet engine) on it next though, I just dont have the down force for all my boosters, so I need the extra weight...so I think that may work..but if it doesnt, Ill gjust go back to wearing steel toe boats and that will help keep the front end down


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> dude, i have a batman big wheel... we should line up sometime.  it shoots plastic missiles that'll knock you out


 I so have a water gun that would take your ass out before you even left the line.......


----------



## Speedy70




----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> Samantha, I'll beat you in my New Balances.


 First of all.........you wish.......

Secondly .........I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## crazysquid

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> i just thought it was funny that you had the nerve to post that you DON'T street race!
> i went 11.99 on street tires, spinning 2nd gear real bad.
> how much money you got into that "cobra motor" now???  from what i hear, WAY too much
> 
> oh, and by the way Jason, i thought you guys didn't support street racing??  just confused by your outlook on Robbie's "nice list"... kinda conflicts with the whole point of your thread?


The whole point of my thread was people coming to where we park and hang out and do burnouts, excessive speed, etc etc. I have ran my car on the street a few times and I will not try to deny it, I bought and modified it to enjoy it not to go get groceries in it. I also recall one night where a blue Mustang with a black hood, a black Camaro, and a blue stealth were hauling ass down 235 towards doughnut connection to meet up with others. All I was trying to do on here was to try and reach the people that are doing the retarded crap in the parking lots and around other pedestrians / vehicles which is inevitable but I had to at least try.


----------



## mv_princess

machman` said:
			
		

> I'm still upset about our lunch date yesterday.


 Be upset again.....I am not going today either......or tomorrow.......or next week! haha I will be gone. Besides I would hate to beat you in front of your friends....


----------



## sonicbluegt

machman` said:
			
		

> Sonicbluegt, since neither of us street race, when is the next time you're going to MIR?



probably next weekend. 

and water gun?  i'll be wearing my rain coat


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> probably next weekend.
> 
> and water gun?  i'll be wearing my rain coat


 Fine then I will just push your stupid batman big wheel over...........What now?


----------



## sonicbluegt

crazysquid said:
			
		

> The whole point of my thread was people coming to where we park and hang out and do burnouts, excessive speed, etc etc. I have ran my car on the street a few times and I will not try to deny it, I bought and modified it to enjoy it not to go get groceries in it. I also recall one night where a blue Mustang with a black hood, a black Camaro, and a blue stealth were hauling ass down 235 towards doughnut connection to meet up with others. All I was trying to do on here was to try and reach the people that are doing the retarded crap in the parking lots and around other pedestrians / vehicles which is inevitable but I had to at least try.



i understand that.  i was just giving you my $.02
and as far as that night, yes i remember it.  it was the only night i ever was around you guys.  
the only people that were hauling ass as far as i can remember was the camaro and stealth.  if you remember, i was long behind you because i didn't want to wreck my car on wet roads.  
i'm not saying i've never screwed around in traffic or trying to make myself look like someone i'm not.  but that was the first and only night that i hung out with you guys in the parking lot and i was by no means street racing.  i don't have any personal problems with any of you.  the only problem i have is the reputation you have, which most people on here would probably agree is because of your own actions.  myself, like many other "gear heads" around the area, don't like hanging out with you guys because i don't want to be labeled as an "idiot" like the rest of the cars seen every night in that parking lot.  glad to see you're trying to do something about it, but just posting here on a forum is not gonna get you far.  
try hanging out at the track.  yes you have to pay to get in, but it's alot cheaper than a racing ticket and alot safer.  you won't get the bad reputation and chances are, you'll have more people with the same interests looking at your car than in a parking lot.


----------



## sonicbluegt

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Fine then I will just push your stupid batman big wheel over...........What now?


damn...  front training wheels  :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

which one of you fools drives mommy and daddy's maroon bmw?


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> damn...  front training wheels  :shrug:


 I will unscrew the wheel so it falls off......Then I will win!


----------



## crazysquid

nomoney said:
			
		

> which one of you fools drives mommy and daddy's maroon bmw?


No one that I know or I have seen.


----------



## sonicbluegt

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I will unscrew the wheel so it falls off......Then I will win!


LOL


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> LOL


 Laugh now..........but soon you will cry when I go over the finish line..........


----------



## sonicbluegt

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Laugh now..........but soon you will cry when I go over the finish line..........



you're such a bully!  i'm wanna give you bad karma


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> you're such a bully!  i'm wanna give you bad karma


 aaww


Thank you, i think.
 it's not often I get called a bully.


----------



## sonicbluegt

mv_princess said:
			
		

> aaww
> 
> 
> Thank you, i think.
> it's not often I get called a bully.



HAHA you're welcome... made your day, huh?


----------



## mv_princess

sonicbluegt said:
			
		

> HAHA you're welcome... made your day, huh?


 Well we won't go that far......but close.


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> No one that I know or I have seen.



Same... the only one that has a BMW was Kolby and it is an X5 and a 325I i think


----------



## 01mds10

the 325i was sold, that silver.. kolby sometimes, but very rarely drives the x5.

my parents have a maroon SL500(benz), no way in hell i can ever drive it though, maybe if they are with me.. but i can pull it out of the garage and wash it for them!! hah.


----------



## Speedy70




----------



## Floyd2004

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>



Never


----------



## crazysquid




----------



## Jameo

01mds10 said:
			
		

> the 325i was sold, that silver.. kolby sometimes, but very rarely drives the x5.
> 
> my parents have a maroon SL500(benz), no way in hell i can ever drive it though, maybe if they are with me.. but i can pull it out of the garage and wash it for them!! hah.



Kolby is my nephew


----------



## Jameo

otter said:
			
		

> So you're in this gang too? Knew there was something odd boutcha.



Yeah, I race my fly ass ride up and down 235 ALL the time


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I race my fly ass ride up and down 235 ALL the time


 Oh next time you do that, let me know and I will take pictures!


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh next time you do that, let me know and I will take pictures!



No way, I don't like being seen in that POS


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> No way, I don't like being seen in that POS


 Aw come on.......the look on the boys faces when you fly by them would be priceless!


----------



## Jameo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Aw come on.......the look on the boys faces when you fly by them would be priceless!



I'd have to start in Waldorf to pick up enough speed


----------



## mv_princess

Jameo said:
			
		

> I'd have to start in Waldorf to pick up enough speed


 hahahahaha But at least you would win!


----------



## Speedy70

Alright - which one of you posed for this photo?  Hmm???


----------



## RoseRed

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Alright - which one of you posed for this photo?  Hmm???


----------



## rack'm

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Alright - which one of you posed for this photo?  Hmm???




The guys too fat to be BuddyLee.....:shrug:


----------



## sonicbluegt

lol


----------



## crazysquid

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Alright - which one of you posed for this photo?  Hmm???


That's funny. Hey my meter finally turned red!    I love how people on here will give you negative Karma but not have the balls to show who it's from


----------



## Floyd2004

Hmm i wonder how many more pointless posts will come from this...



+1 to pointless postworthiness <-- new word!


----------



## OrneryPest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> That's funny. Hey my meter finally turned red!    I love how people on here will give you negative Karma but not have the balls to show who it's from


What!  What!  Are you an Evil Unbeliever or something?  Everybody knows that if you sign red karma, God will become emotionally disturbed and cast you unto eternal fire and brimstone!


----------



## 01mds10

jason(crasysquid), give me a call on my cell, i think i may have someone interested in your z06 wheels


----------



## slotted

What ever happened to no loitering signs?


----------



## Coaster

slotted said:
			
		

> What ever happened to no loitering signs?


They went out with 'no shirt, no shoes, no service' signs


----------



## Coaster

Gracie said:
			
		

> Whats going on here?


We were talking about you and your big butt


----------



## Floyd2004

slotted said:
			
		

> What ever happened to no loitering signs?



They dont have any there. all they have are signs stating that they have those smart carts that lock up the wheel when you take them out of the lot.


----------



## 01mds10

slotted said:
			
		

> What ever happened to no loitering signs?



i personally don't understand the reason why cops and everyone have a problem with people hanging in a parking lot, if we are just sitting there, causing no trouble. just BSing about cars and what not.. i guess everyone would rather us go out to parties or bars and just drink and then drive home. i guess that's the "acceptable" thing to do these days. hell most of you did the same thing back in the day, but all of you will just say "it was different back then" when the only thing different was the cars and the police i guess were more lenient then they are now.


----------



## vanbells

01mds10 said:
			
		

> i personally don't understand the reason why cops and everyone have a problem with people hanging in a parking lot, if we are just sitting there, causing no trouble. just BSing about cars and what not.. i guess everyone would rather us go out to parties or bars and just drink and then drive home. i guess that's the "acceptable" thing to do these days. hell most of you did the same thing back in the day, but all of you will just say "it was different back then" when the only thing different was the cars and the police i guess were more lenient then they are now.




All it takes is one rotten egg to f things up though.   They are just trying to prevent things from happening.  Is it a public or private parking lot?


----------



## slotted

01mds10 said:
			
		

> i personally don't understand the reason why cops and everyone have a problem with people hanging in a parking lot, if we are just sitting there, causing no trouble. just BSing about cars and what not.. i guess everyone would rather us go out to parties or bars and just drink and then drive home. i guess that's the "acceptable" thing to do these days. hell most of you did the same thing back in the day, but all of you will just say "it was different back then" when the only thing different was the cars and the police i guess were more lenient then they are now.


I don't understand why you don't just junk your POS ricer. :shrug:


----------



## CrashTest

01mds10 said:
			
		

> i personally don't understand the reason why cops and everyone have a problem with people hanging in a parking lot, if we are just sitting there, causing no trouble. just BSing about cars and what not.. i guess everyone would rather us go out to parties or bars and just drink and then drive home. i guess that's the "acceptable" thing to do these days. hell most of you did the same thing back in the day, but all of you will just say "it was different back then" when the only thing different was the cars and the police i guess were more lenient then they are now.



To say things were different back in the day is an understatement.  When I was in high school back in NoVa, kids would bring coolers of beer to school and sit in the parking lot at lunch and drink beer.  Nowadays, kids in high school can’t even leave the building during the day.

Your Mom told me she has no issues with you doing what you do – even hanging out at Target.  She basically said it’s better than you sitting in a trailer somewhere shooting meth.  Afterall, the worst crime you can commit in the Target parking lot is spinning your tires.   Oooo, spinning your tires is so criminal (although it is destruction of property if you tear up the asphalt @ $1.50 per square foot).  Nevertheless, there are plenty of meth labs that the cops could be busting.


----------



## Floyd2004

slotted said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you don't just junk your POS ricer. :shrug:



What the heck are you talking about...


----------



## 01mds10

slotted said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you don't just junk your POS ricer. :shrug:



why don't you stay out of it? my truck is far from wahts considered to be ricer. hell it's a minitruck for gods sake 

and target is a public parking lot, someone correct me if i am wrong. 

you all are right though, all it takes is one goof ball to f it up for everyone. it's just one of them things we're just going to have to bite the bullet on and find a new place to hang out.


----------



## ylexot

01mds10 said:
			
		

> and target is a public parking lot, someone correct me if i am wrong.


You're wrong.  It's a private lot.


----------



## 01mds10

ylexot said:
			
		

> You're wrong.  It's a private lot.




thank you for correcting me, i always though it was public, i guess i assumed that since its a public shopping center. i retract my previous statement


----------



## ylexot

01mds10 said:
			
		

> thank you for correcting me, i always though it was public, i guess i assumed that since its a public shopping center. i retract my previous statement


It's a private shopping center.  The private company (or companies) just lets the public in so that they don't go out of business.


----------



## AEDGT

so in that case, there really is no such thing as a "public parking".  if there is a parking lot ANYWHERE, that means someone paid to have it put there, so that means someone owns it.  so that would mean EVERY parking lot EVERYWHERE was private.  right?  so that would mean that the term "public parking" should never have been made.  because it does not exsist.


----------



## OrneryPest

AEDGT said:
			
		

> so in that case, there really is no such thing as a "public parking".  if there is a parking lot ANYWHERE, that means someone paid to have it put there, so that means someone owns it.  so that would mean EVERY parking lot EVERYWHERE was private.  right?  so that would mean that the term "public parking" should never have been made.  because it does not exsist.


You are entirely correct.  Every parking lot exists for a specific purpose, because they cost lotsa money to build.  If you'd like to use a parking lot for something else, you're at the mercy of whoever paid for it.


----------



## Charles

Gracie said:
			
		

> Whats going on here?


Just children playing in the parking lot.


----------



## ylexot

AEDGT said:
			
		

> so in that case, there really is no such thing as a "public parking".  if there is a parking lot ANYWHERE, that means someone paid to have it put there, so that means someone owns it.  so that would mean EVERY parking lot EVERYWHERE was private.  right?  so that would mean that the term "public parking" should never have been made.  because it does not exsist.


No, PUBLIC parking is owned by the PUBLIC.


----------



## Floyd2004

Charles said:
			
		

> Just children playing in the parking lot.



So im guessing you have never seen us there with a comment like that.

As of late. probally within a month or two a ton of young people from Leonardtown have been driving down here causing all kinds of hell. These are the bunch of kids that are famed for being kicked out of every parking lot in SOMD.


----------



## 01mds10

hell over the weekend, there were people there lighting off firework, yes fireworks in the parkinglot in front of giant, but us who just sit there, cause no trouble and just talk amongst outselves, get kicked out the parking lot. is it just me or does this just not make sense?


----------



## willie

Why do you guys call yourselves "tuners"?


----------



## wxtornado

willie said:
			
		

> Why do you guys call yourselves "tuners"?



_"If you can make your car sound like a weed-eater, you might be a tuner." - Foxworthy_


----------



## slotted

01mds10 said:
			
		

> why don't you stay out of it?


Why don't you just eff off? :shrug:


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> Why do you guys call yourselves "tuners"?



How about gearhead?


----------



## AEDGT

ylexot said:
			
		

> No, PUBLIC parking is owned by the PUBLIC.




well then would you be so kind as to point me in the direction of "public parking" here in St.marys.  because from what you just said, i can do whatever i want there, chill, hang out, whatever i want as long as its within the law, because as you say, its owned by the public, and that would include me.


----------



## OrneryPest

AEDGT said:
			
		

> well then would you be so kind as to point me in the direction of "public parking" here in St.marys.  because from what you just said, i can do whatever i want there, chill, hang out, whatever i want as long as its within the law, because as you say, its owned by the public, and that would include me.


A problem you face with "public" parking, that is, built with taxpayers money, is that it's probably designated by law for specific purposes.  Maybe the law permits "hanging out" and maybe it doesn't.  Unfair, but that's life.

Suggested meeting places:

Members homes.  If your members don't like each other in their homes maybe you'd better look into your own behavior.

Restaurants.  Just about all restaurants are happy to host a hungry-looking crowd.  Some places even have party rooms they'll provide for free if they're gonna sell enough food to justify it.

Libraries.  Some libraries have meeting rooms that you can reserve for a nominal fee, or sometimes even for free.  (Our bike club has occasionally met in the Charlotte Hall library for free.)

Possibly, some auto repair places.  You'd hafta deal with the owner of the place on this one, and they'd set some sorta rules, I'm sure.

I'm sure there's lotsa possibilities I haven't thought of.


----------



## PrchJrkr

slotted said:
			
		

> Why don't you just eff off? :shrug:



You gonna take that, Vinkie?


----------



## Floyd2004

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Possibly, some auto repair places.  You'd hafta deal with the owner of the place on this one, and they'd set some sorta rules, I'm sure.



We have permission from the Owner of "Bad Boys Customs" to use his lot on the first saturday of every month


----------



## thakidistight

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> We have permission from the Owner of "Bad Boys Customs" to use his lot on the first saturday of every month




So whats the problem then?


----------



## 01mds10

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So whats the problem then?



we have permission, just it's never organized. organization is the key.


----------



## thakidistight

01mds10 said:
			
		

> we have permission, just it's never organized. organization is the key.



Dont you have a website? And phones? Or even smoke signals...

Doesnt seem hard to organize to me...."HEY GUYS EVERY 1ST SATURDAY WE ARE GONNA MEET AT BAD BOYS"!!!!!!

I could even do it for you....oh wait I just did.


----------



## ylexot

AEDGT said:
			
		

> well then would you be so kind as to point me in the direction of "public parking" here in St.marys.  because from what you just said, i can do whatever i want there, chill, hang out, whatever i want as long as its within the law, because as you say, its owned by the public, and that would include me.


St Mary's Lake?


----------



## Floyd2004

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So whats the problem then?



people like meeting everynight and we dont have a place for that... that only covers us for one day out of a month.


----------



## Softballkid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> *people like meeting everynight * and we dont have a place for that... that only covers us for one day out of a month.




If you wanna see a bunch of dudes and there damn cars EVERY NIGHT....yall seriously need to get a life, and I can honestly say, Im glad im not a gearhead, or tuner, burnout, motorhead, or whatever the hell you call your selves...


That is all


----------



## thakidistight

Softballkid said:
			
		

> If you wanna see a bunch of dudes and there damn cars EVERY NIGHT....yall seriously need to get a life, and I can honestly say, Im glad im not a gearhead, or tuner, burnout, motorhead, or whatever the hell you call your selves...
> 
> 
> That is all


----------



## CrashTest

Softballkid said:
			
		

> If you wanna see a bunch of dudes and there damn cars EVERY NIGHT....yall seriously need to get a life, and I can honestly say, Im glad im not a gearhead, or tuner, burnout, motorhead, or whatever the hell you call your selves...
> 
> 
> That is all



Don’t you think it’s out of line to criticize someone else’s interests or hobbies.  I’m not into shooting guns or collecting stamps but I would certainly never criticize folks who are or accuse them of “needing a life”.   

Also remember that folks who live in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones.  It looks like you’ve made almost 3700 posts on this forum in the past 10 months.  I wonder who really needs a life?


----------



## ylexot

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Don’t you think it’s out of line to criticize someone else’s interests or hobbies.  I’m not into shooting guns or collecting stamps but I would certainly never criticize folks who are or accuse them of “needing a life”.
> 
> Also remember that folks who live in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones.  It looks like you’ve made almost 3700 posts on this forum in the past 10 months.  I wonder who really needs a life?


Sounds to me like he was criticizing the need to get together every day, not your interest.


----------



## Softballkid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Don’t you think it’s out of line to criticize someone else’s interests or hobbies.  I’m not into shooting guns or collecting stamps but I would certainly never criticize folks who are or accuse them of “needing a life”.
> 
> Also remember that folks who live in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones.  It looks like you’ve made almost 3700 posts on this forum in the past 10 months.  I wonder who really needs a life?




Your right, Ive posted alot...difference is, I own a 300 some thousand dollar house, I own 2 trucks, 1 of which is probably still worth more than your lil rice runner youve wasted 10 grand on...
And its my fault I got a job that will pay me what they pay me to sit around in a cubicle and play on the net...and then go fix jets from time to time..not my fault.....
As for saying yall need a life...yall do...you have your own "lil" rah rah sites, but yet yall come here to rant and rave about the nut jobs who do burnouts around your club meetings...you really think them whackoffs are on this site...I highly doubt it...
As for throwing stones...I always try to cast the first one bud


----------



## CrashTest

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Your right, Ive posted alot...difference is, I own a 300 some thousand dollar house, I own 2 trucks, 1 of which is probably still worth more than your lil rice runner youve wasted 10 grand on...
> And its my fault I got a job that will pay me what they pay me to sit around in a cubicle and play on the net...and then go fix jets from time to time..not my fault.....
> As for saying yall need a life...yall do...you have your own "lil" rah rah sites, but yet yall come here to rant and rave about the nut jobs who do burnouts around your club meetings...you really think them whackoffs are on this site...I highly doubt it...
> As for throwing stones...I always try to cast the first one bud



Hey Floyd, Burke, etc.

Please keep your mouths shut about the remarks above.  I don't want anyone here knowing who I really am.


----------



## 01mds10

ylexot said:
			
		

> St Mary's Lake?




by law, state parks(which includes st marys lake) is closed after dusk. the parks are opened from sunrise-sunset.


----------



## 01mds10

Softballkid said:
			
		

> If you wanna see a bunch of dudes and there damn cars EVERY NIGHT....yall seriously need to get a life, and I can honestly say, Im glad im not a gearhead, or tuner, burnout, motorhead, or whatever the hell you call your selves...
> 
> 
> That is all



so, do you have kids? what would you like them to do?
would you like them to go out, screw some chick get her pregnant, maybe go to a party do some drugs, or drink and maybe go off driving and kill someone or go to a parking lot, cause no harm and have a good time?

i dono about you, but if i had kids, i would probably rather them hang out at a parking lot. 

i will be the first one to admit to you i have no life. yet i do have a well paying job and i enjoy my job. i have no girlfriend, no kids. so what would be my options to do everynight? 

i personally would rather be out in a parking lot bullshitting with friends, then be at home in front of a computer all night posting worthless #### and bashing people on the internet.


----------



## ylexot

01mds10 said:
			
		

> by law, state parks(which includes st marys lake) is closed after dusk. the parks are opened from sunrise-sunset.


So what?  Plan on looking at your cars in the dark?


----------



## 01mds10

ylexot said:
			
		

> So what?  Plan on looking at your cars in the dark?



thats usually when we meet is when it's getting near to be dark, due to others getting off work, getitng out of class.. etc..


----------



## willie

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> people like meeting everynight and we dont have a place for that... that only covers us for one day out of a month.


Every night???? Don't you have homework?


----------



## CrashTest

willie said:
			
		

> Every night???? Don't you have homework?



Just when the thread’s gonna die, someone throws out an unsubstantiated personal attack in hopes of getting a response.  This behavior is quite typical of Internet thugs and/or folks who have no “homework” to keep them busy (this behavior is also typical of 5th grade, playground bullies).  

I’m not gonna speak for Floyd or reveal what he does for a living but I assure you, his homework does not consist of trolling the Internet and throwing out personal attacks.  That’s your M.O. - not his.

I’m done here.  Perhaps I’ll be back tomorrow or perhaps I won’t.


----------



## willie

CrashTest said:
			
		

> *Just when the thread’s gonna die, * someone throws out an unsubstantiated personal attack in hopes of getting a response.  This behavior is quite typical of Internet thugs and/or folks who have no “homework” to keep them busy (this behavior is also typical of 5th grade, playground bullies).
> 
> I’m not gonna speak for Floyd or reveal what he does for a living but I assure you, his homework does not consist of trolling the Internet and throwing out personal attacks.  That’s your M.O. - not his.
> 
> I’m done here.  Perhaps I’ll be back tomorrow or perhaps I won’t.


I was serious.  How can you be out that late every night  and still keep up with school work?  Don't your parents have chores for you?  

BTW, it's you kids that keep this lame thread alive.


----------



## 01mds10

willie said:
			
		

> I was serious.  How can you be out that late every night  and still keep up with school work?  Don't your parents have chores for you?
> 
> BTW, it's you kids that keep this lame thread alive.



it's easy. you do school work maybe on the weekends. in college you meet once sometimes twice a week. i meet usually everynight, am i out late? no i have work in the morning, i am home by 10:30. 11:00 at the latest. thats pretty early to me. and i keep up with school just fine, i'd throw my GPA out there, but personally it's none of your business, all you need to know, is taht i'm passing.


----------



## CrashTest

willie said:
			
		

> I was serious.  How can you be out that late every night  and still keep up with school work?  Don't your parents have chores for you?
> 
> BTW, it's you kids that keep this lame thread alive.



Your sentence reads…

“it's you kids that keep this lame thread alive”

Your personal pronoun in that sentence is misused.  It needs to read…

“it’s you kids who keep this lame thread alive”

A basic blunder like this makes it clear who needs to be doing homework versus launching personal attacks on the Internet.


----------



## willie

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Your sentence reads…
> 
> “it's you kids that keep this lame thread alive”
> 
> Your personal pronoun in that sentence is misused.  It needs to read…
> 
> “it’s you kids who keep this lame thread alive”
> 
> A basic blunder like this makes it clear who needs to be doing homework versus launching personal attacks on the Internet.


Your paranoia must be hell to live with. 

There isn't any personal attack intended.  Some of the posters in you clique give the impression they are not even of driving age.  I would peg you as 16....17 max.


----------



## Floyd2004

Lets just say I dont go out and hang in the parking lot but about an hour once a week. if i went out there everynight i would go totaly insane. but as for you acusations about age/ jobs and or homework and such. lets just say your totaly off in about every way shape and form...

Also for the record we had a great turn out at the car show yesterday up in hollywood. if you got off the computer once and awhile you might have made it out and had a good time. maybe next show i might see some of you people out there...


----------



## willie

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Lets just say I dont go out and hang in the parking lot but about an hour once a week. if i went out there everynight i would go totaly insane. but as for you acusations about age/ jobs and or homework and such. lets just say your totaly off in about every way shape and form...
> 
> Also for the record we had a great turn out at the car show yesterday up in hollywood. if you got off the computer once and awhile you might have made it out and had a good time. maybe next show i might see some of you people out there...


Crash Test is really going to be pissed off at your punctuation and spelling.


----------



## willie

Actually, I did mean to go to that show but too many things kept happening.


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> Crash Test is really going to be pissed off at your punctuation and spelling.



Na, he knows i can type and all i just dont care when im on forums.


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> Actually, I did mean to go to that show but too many things kept happening.



The show was nice but the Judging was the worste ive even seen


----------



## vanbells

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Also for the record we had a great turn out at the car show yesterday up in hollywood. if you got off the computer once and awhile you might have made it out and had a good time. maybe next show i might see some of you people out there...




There's a show in Hollywood?   Who judges?  Quality of cars?   Pics?


----------



## Floyd2004

It was Saturday at the fire house. R&T Productions put it on. There was everything from superbikes and choppers to mini trucks and old custom hotrods. there were about 15 vendors setup selling good also. I would have pics but i left my digital camera at my house that morning. i showed in the "Modern" class though


----------



## 01mds10

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> It was Saturday at the fire house. R&T Productions put it on. There was everything from superbikes and choppers to mini trucks and old custom hotrods. there were about 15 vendors setup selling good also. I would have pics but i left my digital camera at my house that morning. i showed in the "Modern" class though



i concure, the show had a good turn out, just the show, just plain sucked. whoever put it on, needs to not put on another show again. the food there was ungodly expensive, 20 bucks to spectate and 20 bucks to enter your car, something does not seem right there. the judges, got lazy and didn't even judge our group of cars, which is just shitty. 
the classes were just horrible, all the newer vehicles were placed in the modern class, no truck class, no car class. hell i asked about a underconstruction class and they had no idea what i was talking about when i said underconstruction.


----------



## BlackedouttC

Well I remembered a co-worker mentioning the show to me, and I was scrambling to find the date.. but I guess I missed it... and from the sound of it.. might be a good thing I did.

$20 & $20 does sound odd.. I would much rather see $5 entrance, and $20 for the vehicle..


----------



## crazysquid

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Your right, Ive posted alot...difference is, I own a 300 some thousand dollar house, I own 2 trucks, 1 of which is probably still worth more than your lil rice runner youve wasted 10 grand on...
> And its my fault I got a job that will pay me what they pay me to sit around in a cubicle and play on the net...and then go fix jets from time to time..not my fault.....
> As for saying yall need a life...yall do...you have your own "lil" rah rah sites, but yet yall come here to rant and rave about the nut jobs who do burnouts around your club meetings...you really think them whackoffs are on this site...I highly doubt it...
> As for throwing stones...I always try to cast the first one bud


Just for the record, some of us own cars that are worth more than both of your trucks combined, when did we ever claim to drive ricers?? A majority of us have well maintained domestics than have more horsepower than both of your trucks combined as well as us living in houses that are worth 450K+ but I didn’t start this thread to see who has the biggest d**k. I started it because I was trying to reach out to the retards that trash the parking lots and attract the police's attention all the time towards us that I found out ARE on this site. It's also kind of funny how you mention that you work in a cubicle and play on the net and go fix jets from time to time when I have worked on aircraft for quite a few years before getting my own OFFICE and I never recalled anyone working out of a cubicle and then going to work on an aircraft so either your full of s**t or your an engineer that sits in a cubicle and walks out to the aircraft to 'look" at it claiming that you work on them to try and impress all the high school girls around here. Hell, chances are that I know who you are since I know a lot of the aircraft maintainers on base. So, which T/M/S do you work on? Can anyone on here name one website with forums that you can go to that doesn’t have people on there venting? I have yet to see one. They’re all pretty much run the same with the exception of the website’s topic in this case, it’s SOMD.com which involves everyone from southern Maryland. I couldn’t give a rat’s a$$ who says what about me. I live my life the way I want to. If people want to post on here negative things about me, then that’s their opinion that they’re entitled too but, I am going to post mine as well.


----------



## CrashTest

Damn Squid - I think someone just got ripped a new one.


----------



## BlackedouttC




----------



## Softballkid

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Just for the record, some of us own cars that are worth more than both of your trucks combined, when did we ever claim to drive ricers?? A majority of us have well maintained domestics than have more horsepower than both of your trucks combined as well as us living in houses that are worth 450K+ but I didn’t start this thread to see who has the biggest d**k. I started it because I was trying to reach out to the retards that trash the parking lots and attract the police's attention all the time towards us that I found out ARE on this site. It's also kind of funny how you mention that you work in a cubicle and play on the net and go fix jets from time to time when I have worked on aircraft for quite a few years before getting my own OFFICE and I never recalled anyone working out of a cubicle and then going to work on an aircraft so either your full of s**t or your an engineer that sits in a cubicle and walks out to the aircraft to 'look" at it claiming that you work on them to try and impress all the high school girls around here. Hell, chances are that I know who you are since I know a lot of the aircraft maintainers on base. So, which T/M/S do you work on? Can anyone on here name one website with forums that you can go to that doesn’t have people on there venting? I have yet to see one. They’re all pretty much run the same with the exception of the website’s topic in this case, it’s SOMD.com which involves everyone from southern Maryland. I couldn’t give a rat’s a$$ who says what about me. I live my life the way I want to. If people want to post on here negative things about me, then that’s their opinion that they’re entitled too but, I am going to post mine as well.





  you want a cookie :shrug:  

And I do have a cubicle, and I do work on and fix sh*t on aircraft, and no, Im not an aircraft mech....I work with mod's, and other type of equipment that mechs and sh*t aint allowed to work on, or dont know how to work on...

#2-  Didnt seem any of them retards were posting on here when you "found them" on this site about trashing your lil club meetings etc...etc...

#4 - As for your ricer, or domestic, or whatever, Im sure about half the posts in this thread are about ricers, or yall's club, or where yall meet, and all that kinda crap....

#5- And your right, there are cars out there worth more than my trucks..which is fine and dandy with me....I got no problem with that... but I dont look like an ass out here racing up and down 235 getting caught or any of that...

#6- I dont even know why Im wasting my time in this thread, I think I owe everyone an apology for being an idiot as most of the people posting in here....and the sad thing is, I know who half of yall are   but to an extent, it makes it more fun reading and stirring sh*t up with you and your lil friends/club members/ fellow boxheads/ gearheads or whatever the hell...

So have fun  See ya around


----------



## willie

These kids are a helluva lot more humorous than deskjocky and his band wasting buddy, Fred Flash.


----------



## Floyd2004

Please stop refurring to us as "Kids" because franky you dont even know our age's... Its a simple request, im sure you all can handle it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Please stop refurring to us as "Kids" because franky you dont even know our age's... Its a simple request, im sure you all can handle it.


You got it, kid.


----------



## kwillia

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Please stop refurring to us as "Kids" because franky you dont even know our age's... Its a simple request, im sure you all can handle it.


'Whippersnapers' it is... <img src="http://www.boomspeed.com/carolrobert/happydance.gif">


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You got it, kid.


 
these kids are really pushy aren't they?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> these kids are really pushy aren't they?


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## 01mds10

willie said:
			
		

> These kids are a helluva lot more humorous than deskjocky and his band wasting buddy, Fred Flash.




now what would you say if you found out we are all adults, most of us have a "real job" either a. have a degree in some field, or pursuing degree and some of us have kids of our own.
the reason i see you are calling us kids, is simply because, we don't have the same interests, we would rather go to a parking lot to hang with friends and talk about cars, see whats new on peoples cars then go to a bar and get #### faced.
if taht makes us kids, then i'll be the first one to tell you i'll be a kid til i'm dead then.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

01mds10 said:
			
		

> now what would you say if you found out we are all adults, most of us have a "real job" either a. have a degree in some field, or pursuing degree and some of us have kids of our own.
> the reason i see you are calling us kids, is simply because, we don't have the same interests, we would rather go to a parking lot to hang with friends and talk about cars, see whats new on peoples cars then go to a bar and get #### faced.
> if taht makes us kids, then i'll be the first one to tell you i'll be a kid til i'm dead then.


I gots a real job working at Burger King in the park.  :shrug:


----------



## BlackedouttC

Ugh.. I hate being hung-over at work.. never fun..

But this thread is fun..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Ugh.. I hate being hung-over at work.. never fun..
> 
> But this thread is fun..


Kids go to work hungover; adults go to work drunk.


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Kids go to work hunover; adults go to work drunk.


I go to work to get drunk.


----------



## BlackedouttC

Hmmm.. well then.. now that we have that cleared up   

Either way.. its probally about that time for me to pass out at my cube..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

migtig said:
			
		

> I go to work to get drunk.


I won't tell you where I work, but we do have a stash of alcohol in the fridge.


----------



## Coaster

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I won't tell you where I work, but we do have a stash of alcohol in the fridge.



I..... know where you work. And that's MY booze!!!


----------



## migtig

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I won't tell you where I work, but we do have a stash of alcohol in the fridge.


Shoot, at the day job - over three quarters of these mothers have a stash in their left hand desk drawer.  Appropriate gifts at holidays and what have you is the alcohol of choice for the giftee.  We have a no tolerence to drugs policy, but nowhere does it say anything about alcohol!  

The part-time job - I am surrounded by alcohol as well.


----------



## kwillia

Coaster said:
			
		

> I..... know where you work. And that's MY booze!!!


Well, this explains some things...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, this explains some things...


----------



## Coaster

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, this explains some things...



Bring it sister...


----------



## Floyd2004

You all are a riot


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You all are a riot



Hey - kids will be kids.

Besides, when you reach my age, anyone under 40 is a kid.


----------



## bohman

Man, this thread just won't die, will it?  There's a lot of    and


----------



## willie

bohman said:
			
		

> Man, this thread just won't die, will it?  There's a lot of    and


Kids will always keep asking the same question until they get the answer they want.


----------



## mAlice

Why don't you have your meetings at somebody's house?  Then you don't have to worry about being chased off of business property.


----------



## Floyd2004

I have said this MANY pages ago... There are way too many people for that. even if we car pooled or did something crazy like ride mexican style in a pickup or something. no one has the 10+ parking spots at their residence.


----------



## mAlice

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I have said this MANY pages ago... There are way too many people for that. even if we car pooled or did something crazy like ride mexican style in a pickup or something. no one has the 10+ parking spots at their residence.




Then instead of hanging out in a department store parking lot, go to a restaurant parking lot and everyone go inside and eat.  If you spend money, they won't run you off.


----------



## Floyd2004

We spend money at the departmet stores too though.

We are trying to divert away from lots and trying some new things... ill see where it goes though


----------



## mAlice

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> We spend money at the departmet stores too though.
> 
> We are trying to divert away from lots and trying some new things... ill see where it goes though




But they don't see you inside spending money, then hanging out in the parking lot.  They'll see you at a restaurant.

You could also try something like a State or City Park.


----------



## Floyd2004

Parks close at dusk though...

We do Hooter in Waldorf just about every wendsday 
We gather up then ride up as a group. stay up there and BS for a few.


----------



## mAlice

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Parks close at dusk though...
> 
> We do Hooter in Waldorf just about every wendsday
> We gather up then ride up as a group. stay up there and BS for a few.




Sounds like you've got it figured out then.  You could do a daytime meet on weekends at a park.


----------



## Softballkid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> We spend money at the departmet stores too though.
> 
> We are trying to divert away from lots and trying some new things... ill see where it goes though




Have yall ever tried like the fairgrounds, or anything like that...or do yall stay till its dark..I was thinking like Chancellors Run, or Dorsey Park, or that park on Willows road...

Or there is always the Pennies parking lot in Leonardtown which is not in use....

Just some suggestions...


----------



## Floyd2004

We mostly meet after the sun go's down because of alot of people working late durring the week.

With MIR so close we attend events as we see fit. Kinda like the BOTI show this sunday. why take my domestic up there? kinda pointless for me but our import fellows will be there.

We are trying more and more little things to try to get away from the kids that come around showing off.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Hopefully I will be there racing this sunday!  Racing in my slow riced out car, with my loud exhaust, that my mom and dad bought for me........


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will be there racing this sunday!  Racing in my slow riced out car, with my loud exhaust, that my mom and dad bought for me........




HAHA nice, chalk up one for the Imports


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will be there racing this sunday!  Racing in my slow riced out car, with my loud exhaust, that my mom and dad bought for me........



If I know some of you guys are going, I wouldn't mind going just to enter the car show - against the advice of #### for saying it was a raunchy show last year.


----------



## mainman

Honey never spoils....


----------



## bohman

Wheeee!!  I got some of my very first unsigned, no-comment gray karma from this thread.   What a milestone.


----------



## mAlice

bohman said:
			
		

> Wheeee!!  I got some of my very first unsigned, no-comment gray karma from this thread.   What a milestone.



You should feel honored.


----------



## Softballkid

mainman said:
			
		

> Honey never spoils....




Ill see you Friday


----------



## Floyd2004

Ok, personally im never meeting over at target again. I was out there for the first time in a long time and i saw some VERY VERY poor behavior from the people that were out there. people leaving trash and burning out and fighting and stuff. i only stayed about a total of 4 minutes because of all the stupid stuff going on. 

On a good note though, we had about 7 cars show up to our little car wash get together over at the Solomons car wash. before that we had a nice dinner over at outback. so much better when the kids are not around to mess anything up.


----------



## vanbells

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ok, personally im never meeting over at target again. I was out there for the first time in a long time and i saw some VERY VERY poor behavior from the people that were out there. people leaving trash and burning out and fighting and stuff. i only stayed about a total of 4 minutes because of all the stupid stuff going on.




That's what happened to Rockville several years ago.


----------



## BlackedouttC

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ok, personally im never meeting over at target again. I was out there for the first time in a long time and i saw some VERY VERY poor behavior from the people that were out there. people leaving trash and burning out and fighting and stuff. i only stayed about a total of 4 minutes because of all the stupid stuff going on.
> 
> On a good note though, we had about 7 cars show up to our little car wash get together over at the Solomons car wash. before that we had a nice dinner over at outback. so much better when the kids are not around to mess anything up.



I actually drove by there last night.. I saw a bunch of people.. maybe 13+ vehicles.. I figure it would be best if I just kept on driving.. with an atmosphere like that.. I'm bound to get arrested or in trouble.. I am officially on probation for the next year.. cant risk that over stupid silly antics.


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ok, personally im never meeting over at target again. I was out there for the first time in a long time and i saw some VERY VERY poor behavior from the people that were out there. people leaving trash and burning out and fighting and stuff. i only stayed about a total of 4 minutes because of all the stupid stuff going on.
> 
> On a good note though, we had about 7 cars show up to our little car wash get together over at the Solomons car wash. before that we had a nice dinner over at outback. so much better when the kids are not around to mess anything up.


Another reason why I haven't been through there in a while


----------



## 01mds10

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Another reason why I haven't been through there in a while



missed it last night some idiot came through with a honda accord, bad tags, drinking, no title for the car, it had bags on it and it was shaved.(probably ask me how i know this, and probably will sayim assuming this but he told me all this face to face)
and then he went through throwin sparks, cuttin donuts, burning tires almost hit a few vehicles and people.
sure enough as expected cops came and kicked us out. but then i and a few others talked to the cop and explained we are the ones who made the complaint. so hopefully that is a brownie point for us and maybe cops will realize we are just there to have a good time, not cause trouble

blackedouttc - you should have stopped. it's not a bad atmosphere, and all the cops do if they come up there is tell us to leave, all they can do. unless your bluntantly breaking the law spinnin tires and so forth


----------



## crazysquid

01mds10 said:
			
		

> missed it last night some idiot came through with a honda accord, bad tags, drinking, no title for the car, it had bags on it and it was shaved.(probably ask me how i know this, and probably will sayim assuming this but he told me all this face to face)
> and then he went through throwin sparks, cuttin donuts, burning tires almost hit a few vehicles and people.
> sure enough as expected cops came and kicked us out. but then i and a few others talked to the cop and explained we are the ones who made the complaint. so hopefully that is a brownie point for us and maybe cops will realize we are just there to have a good time, not cause trouble
> 
> blackedouttc - you should have stopped. it's not a bad atmosphere, and all the cops do if they come up there is tell us to leave, all they can do. unless your bluntantly breaking the law spinnin tires and so forth


Do you know who this idiot is?


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Do you know who this idiot is?



Some young skinny black guy, as he rolled in i rolled out. i know he was going to start some stuff... I saw that Scion too  looking good. you should have came by atleast just to say hi. now that we are changing up our spot we will fill you all in so if you want to still meet with us you can.

Also i have somd police on speed dial now because of stupid people like that guy in the accord... I have no problems calling in aything that risks putting me in a bad situation


----------



## thakidistight

01mds10 said:
			
		

> ....cuttin donuts....


Must have been one of those new RWD Accords


----------



## Floyd2004

FWD can do burnouts too... just in reverse


----------



## OrneryPest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> FWD can do burnouts too... just in reverse


Well, I can do burnouts, too, reverse or forward, whatever you'd like, but I generally don't, because I consider it to be a mark of incompetent driving.  I take pride in pretending that I'm a better driver than that.


----------



## crazysquid

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Well, I can do burnouts, too, reverse or forward, whatever you'd like, but I generally don't, because I consider it to be a mark of incompetent driving.  I take pride in pretending that I'm a better driver than that.


Tires aren't cheap for certain applications either


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Some young skinny black guy, as he rolled in i rolled out. i know he was going to start some stuff... I saw that Scion too  looking good. you should have came by atleast just to say hi. now that we are changing up our spot we will fill you all in so if you want to still meet with us you can.
> 
> Also i have somd police on speed dial now because of stupid people like that guy in the accord... I have no problems calling in aything that risks putting me in a bad situation



Was the Honda primer black with a scoop on the roof like the car in this pic?  If so, then I've seen that guy a million times (mostly in Calvert).


----------



## OrneryPest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Tires aren't cheap for certain applications either


You certainly got that right!  $185 for a pair, bottom-of-the-line, with balancing and alignment, is gonna stress the budget for just about any of us fixed-income oldsters.


----------



## crazysquid

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> You certainly got that right!  $185 for a pair, bottom-of-the-line, with balancing and alignment, is gonna stress the budget for just about any of us fixed-income oldsters.


Mine's $500 for the rear pair so I learned a long time ago not to use them up quick lol


----------



## BlackedouttC

Thats good.. If I see you guys out there anytime I'm around.. I'll stop to at least introduce myself to some of you guys.  Preciate the comments though   Hopefully once I get back onto my own two feet I can finish that thing up.  You surely dont have to worry about me making a fool out of your gathering spot.. I know it sucks when one bad apple spoils the bunch.


----------



## OrneryPest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Mine's $500 for the rear pair so I learned a long time ago not to use them up quick lol


Wow, dude!  You must be usin' thet thar high performance rubber!

I get by on ordinary tires.  I realize it costs me a bit of speed and so I only drive 60 in a 55 zone so everybody becomes emotionally disturbed because I'm in their way, but I get by on lots cheaper tires that way.


----------



## BlackedouttC

Mine is usually around $600 for all 4 tires.. They are great tires and really hold up in the turns and high speeds.


----------



## crazysquid

Really wide tires that are awesome for traction during normal driving. They stink out of the whole but oh well. I woul love it if mine only cost $600 for all 4 but it's what I get


----------



## 01mds10

yes i do not the idiots name, i am not going to specify the name of the kid, the police have all the information they need.
crash-it was a burnt orange color accord, shaved tail lights on trunk, shaved door handles with the filler plates showing through, bagged, sounds like ass.


----------



## BlackedouttC

I've seen that ugly thing around too..  I keep seeing more and more imports that are right up my alley.. at lunch there was a boosted RSX-S that ran by me.. I wasn't going to run with him.. my engine is being complicated lately.. not that I had a chance to mess with him..  

How many of you guys hit up NOPI Nationals in Atlanta?  I have a buddy of mine, Charles, with a candy blue Ac Integra rollin down with me, and some friend of a friend that is a model that won at NOPI Nationals @ MIR a few months back.  Its always a fun drive down.


----------



## 01mds10

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> I've seen that ugly thing around too..  I keep seeing more and more imports that are right up my alley.. at lunch there was a boosted RSX-S that ran by me.. I wasn't going to run with him.. my engine is being complicated lately.. not that I had a chance to mess with him..
> 
> How many of you guys hit up NOPI Nationals in Atlanta?  I have a buddy of mine, Charles, with a candy blue Ac Integra rollin down with me, and some friend of a friend that is a model that won at NOPI Nationals @ MIR a few months back.  Its always a fun drive down.



im going to nopi at MIR this august, not sure if i will make it to atlanta. been meaning to go for years. areyou speaking of charles carpenter? i know him. tell him burke with the s10 said wahts up. he knows who i am.


----------



## BlackedouttC

01mds10 said:
			
		

> im going to nopi at MIR this august, not sure if i will make it to atlanta. been meaning to go for years. areyou speaking of charles carpenter? i know him. tell him burke with the s10 said wahts up. he knows who i am.



I'm not sure of his last name actually.. just kinda met him not too long ago from another buddy of mine.. he was my roomate and he introduced Charles to me.. he meant to talk to me one night when he was at my apartment, but I was a lil hung over.. he's a cool cat.. I told him since I have been at all the NOPI Nats in ATL, that if he wanted to convoy down with me, I'd be more than willing to do so.  I love his paint job on his car... its very clean.. he also loves my car to death.. lol.. me and him have been washing them together lately..


----------



## 01mds10

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of his last name actually.. just kinda met him not too long ago from another buddy of mine.. he was my roomate and he introduced Charles to me.. he meant to talk to me one night when he was at my apartment, but I was a lil hung over.. he's a cool cat.. I told him since I have been at all the NOPI Nats in ATL, that if he wanted to convoy down with me, I'd be more than willing to do so.  I love his paint job on his car... its very clean.. he also loves my car to death.. lol.. me and him have been washing them together lately..


 his car has came a logn way. i remember when he first got it. he was like everyother honda, big ol' honking coat hangar on the hatch/trunk his paint is nice though.


----------



## Floyd2004

i think i saw you in the Scion when i was going home from work... looked kinda like it. passed by at the light by the third gate... was that you?


----------



## crazysquid

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> I've seen that ugly thing around too..  I keep seeing more and more imports that are right up my alley.. at lunch there was a boosted RSX-S that ran by me.. I wasn't going to run with him.. my engine is being complicated lately.. not that I had a chance to mess with him..
> 
> How many of you guys hit up NOPI Nationals in Atlanta?  I have a buddy of mine, Charles, with a candy blue Ac Integra rollin down with me, and some friend of a friend that is a model that won at NOPI Nationals @ MIR a few months back.  Its always a fun drive down.


I wish I could go there. I grew up in Georgia right outside atlanta in Stockbridge and I used to go to buck head and JB south to race lol


----------



## BlackedouttC

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> i think i saw you in the Scion when i was going home from work... looked kinda like it. passed by at the light by the third gate... was that you?



Most likely.. I was leaving work at around 3:30'ish yesterday, then I cruised around for a bit afterwards.. I washed the car and wasted some gas.. so I was all around gate 3 for the most part..


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea then it was probally you. I was in the blue Peon


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Yea then it was probally you. I was in the blue Peon


 Maybe you were the one I almost ran over yesterday..........


----------



## Floyd2004

What are you driving? I had a few trucks try to run me off the road yesterday  

You cant miss me, im the ONLY blue neon that i know about in MD that has that kit on it.


----------



## BlackedouttC

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Yea then it was probally you. I was in the blue Peon



Your the one with the CF hood.. was it when I was turning left towards gate 3?  If so, I've seen you around quite a bit.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> What are you driving? I had a few trucks try to run me off the road yesterday
> 
> You cant miss me, im the ONLY blue neon that i know about in MD that has that kit on it.


 I have a black truck.....next time I just drive faster with or with out you


----------



## BlackedouttC

Then that must be you.. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Floyd2004

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Then that must be you.. Looks pretty good.



Thanks


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Then that must be you.. Looks pretty good.



Dont lie to him...

We were at checkers in lex park yesterday evening, saw like 4-5 scion tc's go by...


----------



## BlackedouttC

chess said:
			
		

> Dont lie to him...
> 
> We were at checkers in lex park yesterday evening, saw like 4-5 scion tc's go by...



Only one like mine though


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Only one like mine though



I cant tell honestly from a distance... Floyd was with me.. I see so many tc's that have rims and are tinted windows... I didnt get a rear or front shot... So I have no clue...


----------



## Floyd2004

AFAIK he's the only one with eyelids that ive seen.. that and the little CF pieces


----------



## BlackedouttC

chess said:
			
		

> I cant tell honestly from a distance... Floyd was with me.. I see so many tc's that have rims and are tinted windows... I didnt get a rear or front shot... So I have no clue...



Actually.. none of the tC's around here have rims.. there is one that has chrome rims that works with me at Wyle.. and all the others are stock wheels and tires.  I also think I'm the only one with any performance mods done thus far too.. not 100% though.


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Actually.. none of the tC's around here have rims.. there is one that has chrome rims that works with me at Wyle.. and all the others are stock wheels and tires.  I also think I'm the only one with any performance mods done thus far too.. not 100% though.



Ive seen a few with black rims, unless its a standard option *shrugs* When we were down in the park by Checkers, I thought we saw a black,grey, white and red one all within 15 minutes...


----------



## Floyd2004

They were all "stock" options. those damn Scions and the options lol


----------



## BlackedouttC

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> They were all "stock" options. those damn Scions and the options lol


Yeah, a lot of them are options.. if you see the black ones, its usually the TRD 18" rims that you get with the release series tC's.. those are the red ones.  Now they have the release series 2.0 with that candy blue paint job, and different colored stock rims.  I actually had one of, if not the 1st tC in Maryland back when they came out in 05'.  They come with a lot of options, and quite a bit of stock stuff that most other mfgrs are offering as options..  I believe myself and the guy I spoke of with the chrome rims are the only ones I've seen with aftermarket rims thus far.. I could be mistaken.. but I keep an eye out for tC competition around here.. none at my level quite yet.. I've seen about two that are on their way.. but are about 8-9K behind.


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> They were all "stock" options. those damn Scions and the options lol



I know they have a TON of options just didnt know they had that many !


----------



## BlackedouttC

chess said:
			
		

> I know they have a TON of options just didnt know they had that many !



MSRP is around 17K for the tC.. mine rolled off the lot at 22K.. they have bunches of options and choices     Makes them so marketable.. you'd be suprised how much Scion gives to their community.. 

ie. for me.. car shows are free basically.. they'll reimburse me.. free swag and goodies at almost any show.. and thats for anyone really.  Clothing.. Sandals.. hell.. they even have sunscreen..


----------



## CrashTest

I was considering a Scion as my next daily driver until I saw what they cost.  I've made a vow never to spend more than 20K on a daily driver.  To me, a daily driver is like a Bic lighter.  

Use it up, throw it away, get another.


----------



## BlackedouttC

They aren't over 20K.. mine was.. tC's have the highest MSRP.. that is a little over 17K or less.. cant recall.. its worth it honestly.. they are great cars.


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I was considering a Scion as my next daily driver until I saw what they cost.  I've made a vow never to spend more than 20K on a daily driver.  To me, a daily driver is like a Bic lighter.
> 
> Use it up, throw it away, get another.



Buy my car... Crash !  You will have then TWO SRT models sitting in your garage


----------



## BlackedouttC

Who is the guy with the really fast SRT around here.. isn't his name Rob?  James at ProMotion Tuning told me about him.. I think I had him on MySpace at one point.. and didn't realize that he has such a fast SRT..


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> I know they have a TON of options just didnt know they had that many !


OHHH yea


----------



## Floyd2004

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Who is the guy with the really fast SRT around here.. isn't his name Rob?  James at ProMotion Tuning told me about him.. I think I had him on MySpace at one point.. and didn't realize that he has such a fast SRT..



There are what? 4 S3 SRT's running around that i know about.


----------



## BlackedouttC

I've seen a lot too..


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Who is the guy with the really fast SRT around here.. isn't his name Rob?  James at ProMotion Tuning told me about him.. I think I had him on MySpace at one point.. and didn't realize that he has such a fast SRT..



Ron ?


----------



## BlackedouttC

Yeah.. Ron.. sorry.. I have a lousy memory.. long childhood


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> There are what? 4 S3 SRT's running around that i know about.



3 total... 1 is garaged.... two others have big turbos... all are silver... except the blue one...


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Yeah.. Ron.. sorry.. I have a lousy memory.. long childhood




Thats me


----------



## Floyd2004

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Yeah.. Ron.. sorry.. I have a lousy memory.. long childhood



LoL Ron... i think i know a Ron


----------



## BlackedouttC

chess said:
			
		

> Thats me


Ahhh.. ok.. Ron.. hows it goin   

James and I talked about you a bit.. I told him that I was trying to get into the racing scene in SOMD, and I told him that you and I had talked I think on MySpace and you pretty much told me that I didn't stand a shot at the SRT.. and I agree'd.. but it was funny to pick at nerves.. then I talked to James.. he told me that I seriously had no shot.. yet.. I have dealt with James for almost everything on my tC.. he's good guy.. very good guy.  I stayed at his place one weekend.. up in Fredericksburg.. I'm sure he remembers quite well.. I got wayyyyy too drunk, and ended up url'in all over his bathroom.. rough times.. LOL..


----------



## chess

BlackedouttC said:
			
		

> Ahhh.. ok.. Ron.. hows it goin
> 
> James and I talked about you a bit.. I told him that I was trying to get into the racing scene in SOMD, and I told him that you and I had talked I think on MySpace and you pretty much told me that I didn't stand a shot at the SRT.. and I agree'd.. but it was funny to pick at nerves.. then I talked to James.. he told me that I seriously had no shot.. yet.. I have dealt with James for almost everything on my tC.. he's good guy.. very good guy.  I stayed at his place one weekend.. up in Fredericksburg.. I'm sure he remembers quite well.. I got wayyyyy too drunk, and ended up url'in all over his bathroom.. rough times.. LOL..



Yeah i love to talk smack its fun... I have to cut my hair tonight and im free... i suggest around 730 or so ? if your free... msg floyd your number and he will get ahold of me or vice versa.... Also yeah I use to goto his place when he lived over here in Calvert.. i have known him since he was 14 or 15.... I always use to be at his place... Good Kid... works damn hard for what he has... alot of people are jealous due to his age.... last time i saw him he had the dually, tc, rx-8, cougar of course, and a car trailer... any new additions ? SOMD isnt that bad, you just have to make it what its worth...


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> Buy my car... Crash !  You will have then TWO SRT models sitting in your garage




I forgot to mention my other vow.  It's to never have a daily driver that's been modded.


----------



## BlackedouttC

As far as I know you hit the nail on the head.  Still the same vehicles from what I understand.. haven't talked to him lately.. he's steered away from the Scion site I used to post on.. I know his engine failure was exactly like mine.. that brought us closer together for the most part.. we shared information and tried to fight Toyota/Scion.. but it was useless.. both of us had spun bearings, and a scored crank.. my cylinder walls were scratched and some other crap.. Toyota of SOMD tried to tell me that it was these flakes I had in my intake from when it was machined.. but I think it was a bad batch of bearings or improper tourqe specs on the crank which lead to the improper oiling and the failure.. I think all together there have been 5 or 6 tC's with similar failures.. all different mileages and mods.. some stock.. so I'm still waiting for more to call them and biotch them out some..

I gave Floyd my cell #.. just hit me up.. I gotta straighten up my place for a bit.. then i'll surely meet up somewhere..


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention my other vow.  It's to never have a daily driver that's been modded.




Well you are no fun.... lord...


----------



## BlackedouttC

I know.. GOSH..


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention my other vow.  It's to never have a daily driver that's been modded.



Your other car is modded though


----------



## chess

Ouch that sucks.... stupid dealers... seems like you were in a loose loose situation  which is ####ty...There are some decent dealers around here, but its like they are stuck between a rock and a hard place... *shrugs*


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Your other car is modded though



Yeah I will tak the mods off and then how about that


----------



## BlackedouttC

Yeah.. there is more too the story than what I'm willing to type.. I'll share them when we meet up.. pretty crummy.. but I learned a lot from that experience.


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> Yeah I will tak the mods off and then how about that



Crashes car without mods would still kill my car. you now that


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

chess said:
			
		

> Yeah I will tak the mods off and then how about that



Too bad your slackass doesnt know how to drive the car.     

BTW: A buddy of mine would like to race you if your up to it.  He's run a 450+ hp SRT from a dig and had a pretty good time till about 100 which at that point the srt took him...


----------



## BlackedouttC

Haha.. this is tru.


----------



## chess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Too bad your slackass doesnt know how to drive the car.
> 
> BTW: A buddy of mine would like to race you if your up to it.  He's run a 450+ hp SRT from a dig and had a pretty good time till about 100 which at that point the srt took him...



Never said I knew how to drive it  haha... If its not sold.. Which it looks like it could be within a week....

I am gone on travel til next week starting tomorrow


----------



## BlackedouttC

Everyone at my office is at New River in NC.. I'm all alone in the office.. yipee.. so much to do.. I need more work.


----------



## pingrr

My quad turbo Honda is to fast for all of your cars.


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> My quad turbo Honda is to fast for all of your cars.


.Honda?


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> My quad turbo Honda is to fast for all of your cars.




Must be a retard eh


----------



## blazinlow89

Wow i love stupid people, they give you the best laughs.


----------



## pingrr

Stop hating. Yawl are just jealous and don't know donkey do about cars. You will see what's up when you see how fast my car is. It is one of the top 3 or 4 fastest cars in the county.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Stop hatein.  Yall are just jelous and don't know donkey do about cars.  You will see whats up when you see how fast my car is.  It is one of the top 3 or 4 fastest cars in the county.


 Wow. I feel like maybe you should be in school. Please pay attention in your English class.


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> .Honda?



Yea I pulled the turbos of an Acura NSX and installed then onto my Honda CRV.  It's a sleeper that nobody sees coming.


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea I pulled the turbos of an Acura NSX and installed then onto my Honda CRV.  It's a sleeper that nobody sees coming.


  The NSX doesn't have turbos!


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> The NSX doesn't have turbos!



I know it doesn't because I took the turbos off the NSX.  Therefore it doesn't have turbos on it anymore.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pingrr said:
			
		

> Stop hating. Yawl are just jealous and don't know donkey do about cars. You will see what's up when you see how fast my car is. It is one of the top 3 or 4 fastest cars in the county.


Dude, you ain't got nothin' on my Cavalier.


----------



## Softballkid

pingrr said:
			
		

> I know it doesn't because I took the turbos off the NSX.  Therefore it doesn't have turbos on it anymore.




Ill run ya for pinks... my go-cart vs. your hot wheels pull back and release Honda


----------



## Softballkid

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Dude, you ain't got nothin' on my Cavalier.




 we all know no one in the state can touch the Cavi...stop brag'n already


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Ill run ya for pinks... my go-cart vs. your hot wheels pull back and release Honda


 I will race you in my cardboard box.


----------



## Softballkid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I will race you in my cardboard box.




Dont make me use crazy eyes


----------



## nomoney

pingrr said:
			
		

> Stop hating. Yawl are just jealous and don't know donkey do about cars. You will see what's up when you see how fast my car is. It is one of the top 3 or 4 fastest cars in the county.


 
Are we all supossed to meet somewhere to see how fast your car is


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea I pulled the turbos of an Acura NSX and installed then onto my Honda CRV.  It's a sleeper that nobody sees coming.


  An NSX engine comes with a turbo huh? At least do some research before words come spewing from your uneducated pie hole.


----------



## pingrr

The turbo's came from a pre production prototype NSX.  It is a very rare model.  There were only 3 of them made for various auto shows.  I only race at the track.  It isn't hard to miss a CRV that can run 10.8  1/4 mile.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I have 20'' spinners on my Cavi.


----------



## mv_princess

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have 20'' spinners on my Cavi.


 Where did you get them from?


----------



## princess73

why would you want to race a family mobile at the racetrack?


----------



## vanbells

princess73 said:
			
		

> why would you want to race a family mobile at the racetrack?



It makes a good sleeper.  



			
				pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea I pulled the turbos of an Acura NSX and installed then onto my Honda CRV.



What prototype Honda has two turbos?


----------



## Floyd2004

princess73 said:
			
		

> why would you want to race a family mobile at the racetrack?



Who are you talking to?

This thread died weeks ago i thought


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Where did you get them from?


I made them myself from duct tape and alluminum.  You can't touch this.


----------



## pingrr

A famly car is the best thing at the track.  There is nothing like the look on some poor guys face when you smoke his mustang or Trans AM in a CRV.

20 inch spinners will not fit on a Cavalier unless you roll the fenders.  Which just seems like a waste on that car.


----------



## mv_princess

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I made them myself from duct tape and alluminum.  You can't touch this.


 Oh that's hot! Can I go for a ride?


----------



## princess73

I had an Acura RSX type S and they are quick but I don't know that I would want a Honda CRV to race at the racetrack.  Why wouldn't you just keep the Acura?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Oh that's hot! Can I go for a ride?


I'll have to think about it.


----------



## mv_princess

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'll have to think about it.


  :sigh: ok...I promise not to touch anything.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> The turbo's came from a pre production prototype NSX.  It is a very rare model.  There were only 3 of them made for various auto shows.  I only race at the track.  It isn't hard to miss a CRV that can run 10.8  1/4 mile.


So youre telling me that only 3 prototype NSX's with turbo were made fro auto shows, and that they decided to part the engine out to you for your CRX? And FYI, I have been to the track and your car must be easy to miss, cause I always have...


----------



## pingrr

princess73 said:
			
		

> I had an Acura RSX type S and they are quick but I don't know that I would want a Honda CRV to race at the racetrack.  Why wouldn't you just keep the Acura?




I totaled it.  So I just took the money from the insurance company then put the performance parts of the engine on my CRV.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have 20'' spinners on my Cavi.


Don't make me break out my Tracker.


----------



## pingrr

The current project that I am workign on is a rocket powerd VW bug.  The bug is about 99% complete.


----------



## vanbells

princess73 said:
			
		

> I had an Acura RSX type S and they are quick but I don't know that I would want a Honda CRV to race at the racetrack.  Why wouldn't you just keep the Acura?



I believe later model CRV's have k20A3 just like a base model RSX.  Technically, you could swap a k24 block from a TSX, use a K20a2 head from a type s and use the tranny from the crv to have a nice rear wheel track "car".


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> I totaled it.  So I just took the money from the insurance company then put the performance parts of the engine on my CRV.


I know what youre sayin man, I used to have a Skyline, but I wrecked it and put the motor in my Pathfinder and now it runs low 9's.


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> The current project that I am workign on is a rocket powerd VW bug.  The bug is about 99% complete.


What's the fuel?


----------



## princess73

An NSX is a $80k car.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I totaled that.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have 20'' spinners on my Cavi.



Bia that ain't got nothin on my Escort!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

ylexot said:
			
		

> What's the fuel?


JP-4


----------



## vanbells

princess73 said:
			
		

> An NSX is a $80k car.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I totaled that.



Are they cheaper now?


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> The current project that I am workign on is a rocket powerd VW bug.  The bug is about 99% complete.


It doesnt look like this does it?

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h317/thakidistight/jet-beetle.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## ylexot

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> JP-4


That's jet fuel, not rocket fuel.


----------



## bohman

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> This thread died weeks ago i thought



It simply won't die.   :shrug:


----------



## vanbells

thakidistight said:
			
		

> It doesnt look like this does it?
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h317/thakidistight/jet-beetle.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>



I never knew you could add pics on these forums. I didn't know you could use HTML to embed stuff.  Interesting...


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> An NSX is a $80k car.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I totaled that.


But remember this was also a pre production prototype NSX only made for car shows that he somehow wrapped his grubby little paws around, so we are talking about a substansially more expensive car


----------



## Mikeinsmd

ylexot said:
			
		

> That's jet fuel, not rocket fuel.


Oops, he did say "rocket" powered.  My bad.


----------



## princess73

I don't think so.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> The current project that I am workign on is a rocket powerd VW bug.  The bug is about 99% complete.


 Would you please post a picture.


----------



## vanbells

thakidistight said:
			
		

> But remember this was also a pre production prototype NSX only made for car shows that he somehow wrapped his grubby little paws around, so we are talking about a substansially more expensive car



Most of the prototypes are usually showed in Japan though under Honda's name.


----------



## thakidistight

vanbells said:
			
		

> Most of the prototypes are usually showed in Japan though under Honda's name.


And I am sure if there was a CRV running 10-11sec in the 1/4 mile, it would show up on google or something right?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Bia that ain't got nothin on my Escort!


Biatch, I sold you that car.  Don't claim it as your find.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, I upgraded my exhaust last weekend...


I drained and added high performance blinker fluid in the Tracker!!


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Biatch, I sold you that car.  Don't claim it as your find.



You mighta sold it to me but it sure didn't come with the dubs it gots now.  Ma 4th baby daddy bought those for me.


----------



## vanbells

thakidistight said:
			
		

> And I am sure if there was a CRV running 10-11sec in the 1/4 mile, it would show up on google or something right?



It depends.  If he runs it down the track on a big event, times would be posted on the event's website or on the track's website.  I'll keep my eye out for it next time I'm on the track taking pics.


----------



## thakidistight

I upgraded the A 1 R in my tires. Got me 20 extra horsies


----------



## thakidistight

vanbells said:
			
		

> It depends.  If he runs it down the track on a big event, times would be posted on the event's website or on the track's website.  I'll keep my eye out for it next time I'm on the track taking pics.


Why wouldnt he run it at a big event? If he ran it anywhere, someone would hear about it and I am sure it would be in a magazine or something.


----------



## kwillia

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I drained and added high performance blinker fluid in the Tracker!!


Wanna see...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You mighta sold it to me but it sure didn't come with the dubs it gots now.  Ma 4th baby daddy bought those for me.


Yeah well, I'm the one who installed the high performance go-kart exhaust and neon lighting under the body kit.


----------



## Floyd2004

bohman said:
			
		

> It simply won't die.   :shrug:



Nope


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wanna see...


Dat is WHACK!!!


----------



## vanbells

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Why wouldnt he run it at a big event? If he ran it anywhere, someone would hear about it and I am sure it would be in a magazine or something.




Not all people race for a small cash prize or a trophy.  Some people still do it for self pride.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yeah well, I'm the one who installed the high performance go-kart exhaust and neon lighting under the body kit.



That is pretty tight.    I put all the stickers on myself though.  2hp per sticker!


----------



## pingrr

Looky here.  I race the car at the track in Croften.  I  will be taking it to MIR soon.  The rocket powered bug does not look like the one in the picture.  It is a remote controll car with rockets on it.

The CRV is AWD.  I have even beat a couple Lambos with it.


----------



## Tomcat

pingrr said:
			
		

> The current project that I am workign on is a rocket powerd VW bug.  The bug is about 99% complete.


99% complete??an old bug with no engine


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pingrr said:
			
		

> Lambos


I'm a smib, can you translate this please?


----------



## CandyRain

pingrr said:
			
		

> Looky here.  I race the car at the track in Croften.  I  will be taking it to MIR soon.  The rocket powered bug does not look like the one in the picture.  It is a remote controll car with rockets on it.
> 
> The CRV is AWD.  I have even beat a couple Lambos with it.


UR TooHot4Me!!!


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> Looky here.  I race the car at the track in Croften.  I  will be taking it to MIR soon.  The rocket powered bug does not look like the one in the picture.  It is a remote controll car with rockets on it.
> 
> The CRV is AWD.  I have even beat a couple Lambos with it.


We want to see pictures of both!!


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> Looky here.  I race the car at the track in Croften.  I  will be taking it to MIR soon.  The rocket powered bug does not look like the one in the picture.  It is a remote controll car with rockets on it.
> 
> The CRV is AWD.  I have even beat a couple Lambos with it.


I'd race you. Here is my car that I built myself.
http://www.ronpatrickstuff.com/


----------



## pingrr

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'd race you. Here is my car that I built myself.
> http://www.ronpatrickstuff.com/




Thats not you Ron Patrick is a close friend of mine.  Plus he lives in California.  You sir are telling a fib.

My CRV will smoke any car they YOU OWN.  This does not include internet pics you can find.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> Thats not you Ron Patrick is a close friend of mine.  Plus he lives in California.  You sir are telling a fib.
> 
> My CRV will smoke any car they YOU OWN.  This does not include internet pics you can find.


Dang, busted.


----------



## thakidistight

So where are the pics? Timeslips?


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> We want to see pictures of both!!


I don't know how to post pics on here.  I am a mechanic not a computer scientist.


----------



## Softballkid

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't know how to post pics on here.  I am full of shit, not a computer scientist.




*fixed*


----------



## thakidistight

Softballkid said:
			
		

> *fixed*


----------



## pingrr

Softballkid said:
			
		

> *fixed*



fixed what?  My car doesn't need to be fixed.  The 4 turbos give it exelent gas milage and great performance when I need it.  I even noticed that the car handles a lot beter with the turbos installed.   I am thinking about installing a supercharger to help the turbos spool up faster.


----------



## princess73

Softballkid said:
			
		

> *fixed*


----------



## Mikeinsmd

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't know how to post pics on here.  I am a mechanic not a computer scientist.


Then shouldn't you be under a hood??


----------



## Softballkid

pingrr said:
			
		

> fixed what?  My car doesn't need to be fixed.  The 4 turbos give it exelent gas milage and great performance when I need it.  I even noticed that the car handles a lot beter with the turbos installed.   I am thinking about installing a supercharger to help the turbos spool up faster.




Yeah, I was actually thinking about putting 2 more chargers on my SuperCrew 4x4 F150(which runs 11's), I need to go faster, but I need wider tires first... And I need to change the exhaust, the 800hp I'll be pushing out needs more breathing room

Ya know


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> I even noticed that the car handles a lot beter with the turbos installed.   I am thinking about installing a supercharger to help the turbos spool up faster.


 I's sure that all in your head

 Instead of adding the plumbing for a supercharger, why not go to variable vane turbos or just different vanes in each one. You could have one spooling at low rpm and the second on kicking in higher for a top end boost.


----------



## male20674

*desertrats rock vdub*



			
				desertrat said:
			
		

> I'd race you. Here is my car that I built myself.
> http://www.ronpatrickstuff.com/




Desertrat, All those upgrades but you still have a tape player.  Come on man the ladies love fast cars but you need a cd player at least.


----------



## vanbells

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I's sure that all in your head
> 
> Instead of adding the plumbing for a supercharger, why not go to variable vane turbos or just different vanes in each one. You could have one spooling at low rpm and the second on kicking in higher for a top end boost.



I've seen Mini Coopers and Subarus with both, but it's still too much on the tranny. It shouldn't be that big a of turbo that Honda used on a prototype. So it should spool pretty fast.  Hahahaha


----------



## desertrat

male20674 said:
			
		

> Desertrat, All those upgrades but you still have a tape player.  Come on man the ladies love fast cars but you need a cd player at least.


I haven't found one yet that won't skip when I kick in the afterburners.


----------



## desertrat

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was actually thinking about putting 2 more chargers on my SuperCrew 4x4 F150(which runs 11's), I need to go faster, but I need wider tires first... And I need to change the exhaust, the 800hp I'll be pushing out needs more breathing room
> 
> Ya know


That should really help with those burnouts. Have you slammed it yet?


----------



## pingrr

The trans is custome made and can handle 1600 flbs of torque


----------



## Softballkid

desertrat said:
			
		

> That should really help with those burnouts. Have you slammed it yet?




Hell yeah...

Havnt slammed it yet...but I did a wheely that aint NO CAR EVER GOING TO MATCH!!


----------



## Softballkid

pingrr said:
			
		

> The trans is custome made and can handle 1600 flbs of torque




Who makes it? I think I'm going to need at least 2k when I add the next to chargers to the F1


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> The CRV is AWD.  I have even beat a couple Lambos with it.



Wait a minute... you mean to tell me a Honda CRV beat anything? how is this possible?

Those only have a Inline 4 putting out 166hp@5800


----------



## Floyd2004

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Cuz he removed the (non-existant) Turbos out of prototype NSX's (assuming "they" had prototype NSX's with Turbos that "they" then parted out), that he somehow gotaccess to, and dumped them into his CRV
> 
> isnt a CRV the little mini-suv of Hondas?



Well thats VERY VERY far fetched espesially without any pics.

CRV is like a mini SUV yea, built like a turd.


----------



## thakidistight

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Well thats VERY VERY far fetched espesially without any pics.
> 
> CRV is like a mini SUV yea, built like a turd.


No, no, no, that wasnt the case. See he somehow procured a pre production prototype NSX (only 3 were built for the show circuit apparently). He then wrecked it and put the motor into his CRV. At least this is what he said.


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> No, no, no, that wasnt the case. See he somehow procured a pre production prototype NSX (only 3 were built for the show circuit apparently). He then wrecked it and put the motor into his CRV. At least this is what he said.


 I don't see why you think this is so far fetched. I mean, don't you see his fantasy? I see it...


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I don't see why you think this is so far fetched. I mean, don't you see his fantasy? I see it...


I dont know, I guess it is possible


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I dont know, I guess it is possible


 Come on now, I have like 10 cars that would beat anyone sitting in my driveway. And Like the biggest house ever, because I have more money then Bill Gates, and I own four countries. And an ice cream shop


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Come on now, I have like 10 cars that would beat anyone sitting in my driveway. And Like the biggest house ever, because I have more money then Bill Gates, and I own four countries. And an ice cream shop


Can I have a country?   I promise I will rule it with an iron fist!


----------



## mv_princess

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Do you have your picture on the money?


 Well yeah? hello! Couldn't have it any other way!


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Come on now, I have like 10 cars that would beat anyone sitting in my driveway. And Like the biggest house ever, because I have more money then Bill Gates, and I own four countries. And an ice cream shop



yeah and I am her neighbor ....  Money is no object.  Especially when you can total a $89k car and buy a Honda CRV to replace it like it was no big deal to wreck that much money.


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> yeah and I am her neighbor ....  Money is no object.  Especially when you can total a $89k car and buy a Honda CRV to replace it like it was no big deal to wreck that much money.


 We probably shouldn't tell them about those great pool/hot tub parties we have.


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Can I have a country?   I promise I will rule it with an iron fist!


 No, not this time, maybe for christmas.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> We probably shouldn't tell them about those great pool/hot tub parties we have.


  And WHY have I not been invited?


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No, not this time, maybe for christmas.


 Sounds good.


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> We probably shouldn't tell them about those great pool/hot tub parties we have.



nah...  we can keep those by invitation only.  we wouldn't want him to park his CRV in the driveways with all of the fancy fast cars we have anyway.


----------



## princess73

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Being a visual animal is there anyway you can put up some pictures for our perusal?


We would be happy to post pics but we kind of wanted to pose on the world's fasted CRV in our bikinis


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> nah...  we can keep those by invitation only.  we wouldn't want him to park his CRV in the driveways with all of the fancy fast cars we have anyway.


 yeah that wouldn't be good, it might start to look trashy with that. 

 no pictures...you have to be super good and get invited


----------



## thakidistight

thakidistight said:
			
		

> And WHY have I not been invited?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> And WHY have I not been invited?


 Because you stand me up.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Because you stand me up.


Not for a hottub party


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Not for a hottub party


 Yeah but this means you just want me for my hottub


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yeah but this means you just want me for my hottub


Not true, I also like you for your truck!


----------



## ylexot

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Not true, I also like you for your junk in your trunk!


:fixed:


----------



## thakidistight

ylexot said:
			
		

> :fixed:


Are you trying to get my ass kicked?


----------



## mv_princess

ylexot said:
			
		

> :fixed:


 He would say something like that. Wait til I see him later.


----------



## ylexot

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Are you trying to get my ass kicked?


  Looks like it worked...


			
				mv_princess said:
			
		

> He would say something like that. Wait til I see him later.


----------



## thakidistight

ylexot said:
			
		

> Looks like it worked...


Im going into the witness protection program...  


BTW ylexot, do you drive a WRX?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Im going into the witness protection program...
> 
> 
> BTW ylexot, do you drive a WRX?


 That wont help you.


----------



## BS Gal

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Come on now, I have like 10 cars that would beat anyone sitting in my driveway. And Like the biggest house ever, because I have more money then Bill Gates, and I own four countries. And an ice cream shop


You completely forgot "and I'm hot."


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> That wont help you.


  Im moving to Mexxxxxicoooo


----------



## thakidistight

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You completely forgot "and I'm hot."


And "youre not".


----------



## mv_princess

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You completely forgot "and I'm hot."


 Oh yes...I did. I am so completely hot everyone has to wear shades and sunblock around me.


----------



## princess73

it's a good thing that our pricey homes are surrounded by big shade trees then....


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Im moving to Mexxxxxicoooo


 That wont help you, you would be the only white person there, You would stick out.


----------



## princess73

make sure you put the motor from an Acura NSX with turbo in your car when you move to Mexico so that you can be like Speedy Gonzales....


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> That wont help you, you would be the only white person there, You would stick out.


Nu uh, I blend in, just ask my mom, when I was born they couldnt tell me from all the little mexican babies!


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Nu uh, I blend in, just ask my mom, when I was born they couldnt tell me from all the little mexican babies!


 I would find you. I promise.


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> make sure you put the motor from an Acura NSX with turbo in your car when you move to Mexico so that you can be like Speedy Gonzales....


  I would be scared to drive down there. I was in cancun and taking the bus was like playing Russian Roulette, they would sideswipe signs and run the smaller cars off the road.


----------



## BS Gal

thakidistight said:
			
		

> And "your not"


:fixed:


----------



## princess73

well you better get a CRV then...  no one will be able to catch you in one of those.


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> well you better get a CRV then...  no one will be able to catch you in one of those.


Maybe I will take all the seats out except the drivers seat, for weight reduction. Should take a few seconds off my 1/4 mile time


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I would find you. I promise.


Yea, all you gotta do is ask where the gringo is


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Maybe I will take all the seats out except the drivers seat, for weight reduction. Should take a few seconds off my 1/4 mile time


 that is a great idea.  And also take all of the Honda emblems off too.  They probably add a lot of weight.


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Yea, all you gotta do is ask where the gringo is


 Yeah...trust me, my "junk in the trunk" will find you


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yeah...trust me, my "junk in the trunk" will find you


Ylexot said it!


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Ylexot said it!


 You were thinking it.


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yeah...trust me, my "junk in the trunk" will find you


 but will you be able to catch him after all of the vehicle modifications he is going to do?  You better not take either of the Lambos in the driveway.....


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> but will you be able to catch him after all of the vehicle modifications he is going to do?  You better not take either of the Lambos in the driveway.....


 No no, I will take the cardboard box, that's faster you know the one with the rocket stickers on it


----------



## thakidistight

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :fixed:


My not what?


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No no, I will take the cardboard box, that's faster you know the one with the rocket stickers on it



Oh I forgot about that.  I thought you were getting rid of that thing....  Trading in in for another Porshe.


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot about that.  I thought you were getting rid of that thing....  Trading in in for another Porshe.


 No no, I need it just so I can beat those silly boys at the track!


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You were thinking it.


I was thinking cause he said it 

Your butt is nice


----------



## princess73

so what kind of fuel does your cardboard box take?


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> so what kind of fuel does your cardboard box take?


 apple juice.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> apple juice.


I was thinking "imagination".


----------



## princess73

I was thinking of putting a new motor in my laundry basket to make it run on Capri Sun.  What do you think?


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> I was thinking "imagination".


 I need something to drink


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of putting a new motor in my laundry basket to make it run on Capri Sun.  What do you think?


 What a great idea. Maybe we can hook it up with duck tape.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I need something to drink


Cheeseburger?


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What a great idea. Maybe we can hook it up with duck tape.


Only if you will go to the hunting store and get the camo kind.....


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Cheeseburger?


 When I am off my meds! it's on! You owe me a drink! maybe sunday, i should be off them


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> Only if you will go to the hunting store and get the camo kind.....


 How about it come to us...you know since we are so rich and all


----------



## princess73

do they have a redneck delivery service in the area?


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> do they have a redneck delivery service in the area?


 Yes of course they do.


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Yes of course they do.


with camo duct tape??????


----------



## mv_princess

princess73 said:
			
		

> with camo duct tape??????


 Well we will get anything we want. Why because we are super Hot and Rich


----------



## chernmax

What was this thread about again???


----------



## princess73

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well we will get anything we want. Why because we are super Hot and Rich


I am sure someone will want to bring us some since we will be soaking in the hot tub later on.


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> What was this thread about again???


 Um not really sure.


----------



## princess73

chernmax said:
			
		

> What was this thread about again???


yeah... what does it matter???  it is much more interesting now than before when it was a bunch of


----------



## chernmax

princess73 said:
			
		

> yeah... what does it matter???  it is much more interesting now than before when it was a bunch of



Kool, carry on...


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> I am sure someone will want to bring us some since we will be soaking in the hot tub later on.


----------



## princess73

do you have the camo tape?


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> do you have the camo tape?


Of course!


----------



## pingrr

princess73 said:
			
		

> yeah... what does it matter???  it is much more interesting now than before when it was a bunch of



It was never a bunch of BS.  You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Of course!


well I will have to check with my good neighbor first before inviting you to our wonderful rich neighborhood.


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was never a bunch of BS.  You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.


Here we go again.....


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was never a bunch of BS.  You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.



What kind???


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was never a bunch of BS.  You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.


 No I HAVE the sweet ride. My cardboard box with the rocket stickers will take you down!


----------



## nomoney

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was never a bunch of BS. You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.


 

ah yes, but it doesn't count if you live in a trailer with two lion head statues for decoration.


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> well I will have to check with my good neighbor first before inviting you to our wonderful rich neighborhood.


Leave my name with the gate guard.


----------



## pingrr

A CRV with a custome turbo kit.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> It was never a bunch of BS.  You all are just trying to rain on my parade because I have a sweet ride.


No way, I have the sweetest ride

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h317/thakidistight/pedro-sledgehammer-sticker.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## pingrr

nomoney said:
			
		

> ah yes, but it doesn't count if you live in a trailer with two lion head statues for decoration.


I don't live in a trailer.  Do you realy think I would live in a trailor if I could afford a NSX.  Come on now use some common sense.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't live in a trailer.  Do you realy think I would live in a trailor if I could afford a NSX.  Come on now use some common sense.


 I guess if you really owned a NSX we would believe that.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't live in a trailer.  Do you realy think I would live in a trailor if I could afford a NSX.  Come on now use some common sense.


Would you really be living in SOMD?


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't live in a trailer.  Do you realy think I would live in a trailor if I could afford a NSX.  Come on now use some common sense.



Double wide???  J/K


NSX = Nissan =


----------



## pingrr

Acura NSX = Honda

Nissan = very nice cars


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> Acura NSX = Honda


pingrr=tard


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Would you really be living in SOMD?



There are plenty of rich people in SOMD.  There are hundreds of houses around here that sell for over 500K now.  And yes I live in SOMD


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> pingrr=tard



You sir will not be getting a ride in my quad turbo CRV.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> You sir will not be getting a ride in my quad turbo CRV.


 Oh Oh pick me pick me


----------



## pingrr

Ok so first you don't belive how fast and totally sweet my CRV is and now all of a sudden you want a ride.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ok so first you don't belive how fast and totally sweet my CRV is and now all of a sudden you want a ride.


 I want you to prove to me how fast your super sweet CRV is.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> There are plenty of rich people in SOMD.  There are hundreds of houses around here that sell for over 500K now.  And yes I live in SOMD


But if you were that rich, why would you live here? I know if I was that rich I sure wouldnt.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I want you to prove to me how fast your super sweet CRV is.


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> But if you were that rich, why would you live here? I know if I was that rich I sure wouldnt.



Maybe because I own a business here.


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> pingrr=tard


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> Maybe because I own a business here.


What business would that be?


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> You sir will not be getting a ride in my quad turbo CRV.


----------



## pingrr

I own an auto repair shop.  I am a retired rocket scientist.


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> What business would that be?



fertilizer business......


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I own an auto repair shop.  I am a retired rocket scientist.


 I thought you said you owned three


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> I own an auto repair shop.  I am a retired rocket scientist.


does anyone have a shovel or backhoe or something?????


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> I own an auto repair shop.


Like I said what business would that be? Whats the name, cause I have never seen an auto repair shop bring in that kinda loot. 

And to whoever sent me the grey karma, I can only assume it was supposed to be red, seeing how it wasnt signed. Guess you need a few more posts before you can send me the real stuff huh


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> does anyone have a shovel or backhoe or something?????


I have a pooper scooper!


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I thought you said you owned three



I do.  One in St Marry's and two in Calvert.


----------



## princess73

this is getting good.....  
I am going to go to my mansion now.  I will be back in a few to see where this goes....


----------



## mv_princess

And to the karma I just got...


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> You sir will not be getting a ride in my quad turbo CRV.



I said it once and i WILL say it more.

PICS. If you cant afford and operate a camera then im sure you are not rocket dude


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> I do.  One in St Marry's and two in Calvert.



And the names of these shops are...


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm a model you know what I mean, I do my little dance on the catwalk, yeah on the catwalk....


----------



## thakidistight

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I said it once and i WILL say it more.
> 
> PICS. If you cant afford and operate a camera then im sure you are not rocket dude


My thoughts exactly, he is a rocket scientist and doesnt know how to use a camera?









MPD, btw


----------



## Floyd2004

thakidistight said:
			
		

> MPD, btw



huh?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm a model you know what I mean, I do my little dance on the catwalk, yeah on the catwalk....


Yeah, well...errryone in the club gettin tipsy...


----------



## Floyd2004

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yeah, well...errryone in the club gettin tipsy...




YEAAAHHHHH *lil john*


----------



## pingrr

I have pics.  How do I post them on here?


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> I have pics.  How do I post them on here?



They have to be hosted online first, then you post the "code" or URL of the pictures location...

Nothing to hard..


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yeah, well...errryone in the club gettin tipsy...




hey ladies drop it down, just wanna see you touch the ground....


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> I have pics.  How do I post them on here?


If they're not to big, just hit the "Managae Attachments" button at the bottom of the "REPLY" screen.


----------



## pingrr

Here you go a pic of my turbo charged CRV


----------



## Floyd2004

aps45819 said:
			
		

> If they're not to big, just hit the "Managae Attachments" button at the bottom of the "REPLY" screen.



Yea thats SUPER easy to do... then pics can be on your computer too.

No upload, all you have to do if do like 5 clicks and your done.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Here you go a pic of my turbo charged CRV
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/crv.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


 Why does it have to be photobucket!!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> Here you go a pic of my turbo charged CRV



Try again...

http://www.carseek.com/car_images/04-crv-hero.jpg

When i meant a pic i meant one of your CRV. I want engine shots


----------



## thakidistight

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Try again...
> 
> http://www.carseek.com/car_images/04-crv-hero.jpg


: Does that come with the soccer ball stickers and the car seat or are they extra?


----------



## aps45819

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be photobucket!!!!


it doesn't, but they're easy and free


----------



## pingrr

Oh I just thouhgt you wanted a pic of what a CRV looked like.  I will post a pic of my engine bay


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> Oh I just thouhgt you wanted a pic of what a CRV looked like.  I will post a pic of my engine bay




Oh I got to see this...

*waiting*


----------



## mv_princess

aps45819 said:
			
		

> it doesn't, but they're easy and free


 I can't see photobucket at work, is what I was saying


----------



## aps45819

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I can't see photobucket at work, is what I was saying


Gotcha, but I don't think it matters since the Super CRV is imaginary


----------



## Floyd2004

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, but I don't think it matters since the Super CRV is imaginary



Yea.

Heck even a bad dragster that i saw once at MIR only had 2 turbos and a S/C. even that alone was way more than was needed...


----------



## pingrr

It looks like someone ereased the pics from my computer.  I am going to have to go outside when it is a little bit less windy to take some new pictures.  Then Scan the poloroids back into my computer.


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> It looks like some one ereased the pics from my computer.  I am going to have to go outside whenit is a little bit less windy to take some new pictures.  Then Scan the poloroids back into my computer.


  I hate it when the wind blows the light all around


----------



## pingrr

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I hate it when the wind blows the light all around



The wind doesn;t mess up the light.  It could cause the turbos to spool up when I pop the hood.  That would just be a very dangerous situation.  I don't want to get hurt trying to prove a point to the people who don't believe me for some crazy reason.


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> The wind doesn;t mess up the light.  It could cause the turbos to spool up when I pop the hood.  That would just be a very dangerous situation.  I don't want to get hurt trying to prove a point to the people who don't believe me for some crazy reason.


     
Until that statement there was a slight possibility you might actually have a slight idea as to what you're talking about.
 you just removed ALL doubt that you're full of


----------



## pingrr

I know how a turbo works.  It works by taking the spent exaust from your engine, cooling it, and then sending it back into your intake.  Granted it isn't that simple but those are the basics to how a TC works.

You are forgeting that I own an auto repair shop.  The coment about the wind spooling the turbos was a joke.  Do you really think I am that stupid.


----------



## aps45819

No you idiot, one side of it uses the exhaust to run a compressor on the other side which feeds extra air to the intake. It does NOT feed your exhaust to the intake. 
 Since it's the EXHAUST that runs the vanes and causes it to "spool" up, how in the he11 can the wind blowing do it?


----------



## pingrr

Trust me I know how a turbo works.  I installed 4 of them into my CRV.


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> I know how a turbo works.  It works by taking the spent exaust from your engine, cooling it, and then sending it back into your intake.  Granted it isn't that simple but those are the basics to how a TC works.
> 
> You are forgeting that I own an auto repair shop.  The coment about the wind spooling the turbos was a joke.  Do you really think I am that stupid.


Please post the name of your shop so we can avoid going there


----------



## princess73

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, but I don't think it matters since the Super CRV is imaginary


yeah close your eyes and you shall see it.....


----------



## princess73

aps45819 said:
			
		

> No you idiot, one side of it uses the exhaust to run a compressor on the other side which feeds extra air to the intake. It does NOT feed your exhaust to the intake.
> Since it's the EXHAUST that runs the vanes and causes it to "spool" up, how in the he11 can the wind blowing do it?



must be really windy in his imagination...


----------



## pingrr

Business is good at my shop.  I don't need to advertise.  We do such good work that word of mouth is all the advertising we need.


----------



## princess73

I think we are beyond a pooper scooper or a bobcat.  We need an excavator.....


----------



## dustin

pingrr said:
			
		

> Trust me I know how a turbo works.  I installed 4 of them into my CRV.


 You should put the CRV on ebay.


----------



## princess73

dustin said:
			
		

> You should put the CRV on ebay.



or go on e bay and buy a digital camera to take pictures of it.  I can't believe with all of your money you just have a polaroid....


----------



## pingrr

Why would I put it on ebay.  I don't want to sell it and I don't need the money.  Like I said I will take some pictures later.  The weather forcast said there is a chance of rain today so I don't want to take the car out of the garage if it could get rained on.  Its not worth the risk.


----------



## dustin

pingrr said:
			
		

> Why would I put it on ebay.  I don't want to sell it and I don't need the money.  Like I said I will take some pictures later.  The weather forcast said there is a chance of rain today so I don't want to take the car out of the garage if it could get rained on.  Its not worth the risk.


 Because a CRV hybrid swap is not as good as a Geo Storm hybrid swap. Geo Storm bay-bee


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> Why would I put it on ebay.  I don't want to sell it and I don't need the money.  Like I said I will take some pictures later.  The weather forcast said there is a chance of rain today so I don't want to take the car out of the garage if it could get rained on.  Its not worth the risk.



what risk?  oh let me guess....  if it gets wet it will self destruct?


----------



## charger383

WOW!!! THIS GUY IS STUPID!  a rocket scientist that cant spell coustom..... iff you look back he wrote cusome...
anyway if you are local i want to race, as you see i got 7 turbos on my moped, and one of them is exhaust driven..... 

another thing... if you know everything about the nsx how come when i just got of the phone with Acura of Japan they told me that they had no proto type nsx with turbos EVER MADE!


----------



## princess73

And I want to watch the race


----------



## pingrr

The prototype was made by Nismo.  Not Acura of Japan.


----------



## John Z

pingrr said:
			
		

> The prototype was made by Nismo.  Not Acura of Japan.



Keep in mind the NSX is labeled a Honda in Japan.  IIRC Acura is only in the US.


----------



## dustin

pingrr said:
			
		

> The prototype was made by Nismo.  Not Acura of Japan.


 NISMO is a Nissan tuner.


----------



## charger383

this kid needs to turn off his ps2. although gran turismo is a cool game


----------



## pingrr

dustin said:
			
		

> NISMO is a Nissan tuner.




I now Nismo does nissan stuff.  I just privately hired Nismo to upgrade my NSX protype.


----------



## pingrr

princess73 said:
			
		

> what risk?  oh let me guess....  if it gets wet it will self destruct?




I have to plug the flash on my poloroid camera into an electical outlet.  Running extension cords in the rain is very dangerous.


----------



## dustin

pingrr said:
			
		

> I now Nismo does nissan stuff.  I just privately hired Nismo to upgrade my NSX protype.


 Which one? I've been looking to get some work done to my grey market R33.


----------



## pingrr

It was a long time ago.  I don't recall which one it was.


----------



## Merlin99

We can start a whole thread about peoples fantasy's now between 2hot and Pingrr we've  covered covered cars, looks, cash, lawyers, cameras, turbos


----------



## charger383

ok i get it now... at first you bought an already upgraded prototype, from whoever..... now you bought an nsx and had nismo upgrade it. wich lie is it??


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> I have to plug the flash on my poloroid camera into an electical outlet.  Running extension cords in the rain is very dangerous.




I dont even wanna know...

I could take a pic and upload it within like 2 minutes and i have a "cheap" camera. what F'ed up cam do you have that needs to be plugged in?


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> I have to plug the flash on my poloroid camera into an electical outlet.  Running extension cords in the rain is very dangerous.


 It aint raining right now....


----------



## pingrr

charger383 said:
			
		

> ok i get it now... at first you bought an already upgraded prototype, from whoever..... now you bought an nsx and had nismo upgrade it. wich lie is it??




Ok let me try and explain this. I ordered a prototype NSX from Honda, ordered 4 turbos from Nismo, then Had everything shipped to TRD to be put together.  So when I got the car it came upgaded with the fasctory warenty.


My camera doesn't have a built in flash I have to drag out those big lights like they have at photo studios.  It's nice out today so I should be able to snap a quick pick.


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ok let me try and explain this. I ordered a prototype NSX from Honda, ordered 4 turbos from Nismo, then Had everything shipped to TRD to be put together.  So when I got the car it came upgaded with the fasctory warenty.
> 
> 
> My camera doesn't have a built in flash I have to drag out those big lights like they have at photo studios.  It's nice out today so I should be able to snap a quick pick.



well what are you waiting for?  I want to see this car.


----------



## dustin

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> The only one your missing is Mazda's racing development team (have no clue what its called though)


 MazdaSpeed


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Ok let me try and explain this. I ordered a prototype NSX from Honda, ordered 4 turbos from Nismo, then Had everything shipped to TRD to be put together.  So when I got the car it came upgaded with the fasctory warenty.


Why would you get Toyota to put Nissan turbos into a Honda? 

Protoypes do not get warranties...ever!


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> My camera doesn't have a built in flash I have to drag out those big lights like they have at photo studios.  It's nice out today so I should be able to snap a quick pick.


Oh yeah, forgot to ask...sun's not bright enough for you?


----------



## dustin

pingrr, wanna race your CRV against my R33 Skyline?


----------



## princess73

dustin said:
			
		

> pingrr, wanna race your CRV against my R33 Skyline?



I will race him with my riding lawn mower....


----------



## dustin

I'm not skeered to post a pic of my car...


----------



## chess

dustin said:
			
		

> I'm not skeered to post a pic of my car...



i call bs all day long


----------



## princess73

chess said:
			
		

> i call bs all day long


----------



## pingrr

You guys are all going to be so sorry when I bring my car out this weekand.  I will be crusing all over St. Marry's tonight and tomorrow.  So if anyone wants to have there ass handed to them.  Just try and race me.  My car is a Red CRV with duel exaust and tinted windows.  It also sounds very meen.  The BOV's are vented to the atmosphere so you will definatly notice my car.


----------



## RoseRed

pingrr said:
			
		

> You guys are all going to be so sorry when I bring my car out this weekand.  I will be crusing all over St. Marry's tonight and tomorrow.  So if anyone wants to have there ass handed to them.  Just try and race me.  My car is a Red CRV with duel exaust and tinted windows.  It also sounds very meen.  The BOV's are vented to the atmosphere so you will definatly notice my car.



Will you be racing up and down 235?


----------



## chess

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Will you be racing up and down 235?




I am sure he will be racing up and down 235

a crv lol... to bad a crv is a suv LMFAO


----------



## pingrr

The CRV is so fast that I have to race everywere I drive it.  If it is in first gear with out pushing on the gas it goes 35mph.  That is the slowest the car will go unless I press the brakes and slip the cluch.  Thats why the car has to have the clutch replaced every month.


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> The CRV is so fast that I have to race everywere I drive it.  If it is in first gear with out pushing on the gas it goes 35mph.  That is the slowest the car will go unless I press the brakes and slip the cluch.  Thats why the car has to have the clutch replaced every month.



your just a waste of space and a moron, just go shoot yourself... people would probably appreciate it more without you being around


----------



## vanbells

chess said:
			
		

> your just a waste of space and a moron, just go shoot yourself... people would probably appreciate it more without you being around



Too many words, I'll rephrase for you.

"You suck at life.  End yourself."


----------



## Tomcat

Took a picture of RR cruisin' in her ride last weekend, 454 twin cam supercharged Cheby


----------



## Tomcat

Or Vrai in her street legal formula 1 Honda


----------



## RoseRed

Tomcat said:
			
		

> Took a picture of RR cruisin' in her ride last weekend, 454 twin cam supercharged Cheby



Don't you go busting on my hoop-dee.


----------



## chess

vanbells said:
			
		

> Too many words, I'll rephrase for you.
> 
> "You suck at life.  End yourself."





Why thanks FTW


----------



## Tomcat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Don't you go busting on my hoop-dee.


But you wouldn't let me drive


----------



## pingrr

I will stop posting about my car until I have proof, since it is obvious that nobody believes me.  My CRV will be in turbo magazine next month.  So I will expect an apology from everyone once the issue hits news stands.


----------



## RoseRed

Tomcat said:
			
		

> But you wouldn't let me drive



You didn't ask nicely enough.


----------



## Tomcat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You didn't ask nicely enough.


Then how about lunch today?  The sun is out, is the top still down?


----------



## vanbells

pingrr said:
			
		

> I will stop posting about my car until I have proof, since it is obvious that nobody believes me.  The CRV will be in turbo magazine next month.  So I will expect an apology from everyone once the issue hits news stands.



Who's shooting your car?  Actually, if it's getting published next month, they should have shot the car already.   It usually takes a couple months to get published.


----------



## RoseRed

Tomcat said:
			
		

> Then how about lunch today?  The sun is out, is the top still down?



I already ate, but thanks.  Rain check?


----------



## thakidistight

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I already ate, but thanks.  Rain check?


Can you just leave the top down?


----------



## RoseRed

vanbells said:
			
		

> Who's shooting your car?



Hopefully, an AK-47.


----------



## vanbells

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hopefully, an AK-47.




Hahahahaha


----------



## chess

vanbells said:
			
		

> Who's shooting your car?  Actually, if it's getting published next month, they should have shot the car already.   It usually takes a couple months to get published.



This dude has no clue what he is talking about... Usually its about a 6 month layover for magazines sometimes its faster..> Buddy just had his car with a photoshoot but it wont be published for another 3-4 months... thats actually fast for a layout..


----------



## vanbells

chess said:
			
		

> This dude has no clue what he is talking about... Usually its about a 6 month layover for magazines sometimes its faster..> Buddy just had his car with a photoshoot but it wont be published for another 3-4 months... thats actually fast for a layout..



Cool what mag?


----------



## Tomcat

Hope you don't mind if I post a picture of my new custom Softail Hobby Davidson since this is a car thread :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Tomcat said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind if I post a picture of my new custom Softail Hobby Davidson since this is a car thread :shrug:


You shaved your mustache.


----------



## pingrr

vanbells said:
			
		

> Who's shooting your car?  Actually, if it's getting published next month, they should have shot the car already.   It usually takes a couple months to get published.



They already shot the car.  Due to a NDA I can't show the pics that will be used in the magazine until it hits news stands.


----------



## Tomcat

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You shaved your mustache.


GF complained, said it tickled


----------



## Tomcat

Pete's new ride?


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> They already shot the car.  Due to a NDA I can't show the pics that will be used in the magazine until it hits news stands.



You must have some medical issue or something.  First the big imagination and then you just keep adding to it with a ton of excuses.  Why can't you take a picture of it now?  Or do you have to get someone to make a turbo for you polaroid first?


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> You must have some medical issue or something.  First the big imagination and then you just keep adding to it with a ton of excuses.  Why can't you take a picture of it now?  Or do you have to get someone to make a turbo for you polaroid first?


No, he needs the external flashes for his polariod...


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> No, he needs the external flashes for his polariod...



Who still uses a polaroid?..  And I want to know how much this CRV is worth now since every post jacks the price tag up even more.


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> Who still uses a polaroid?..  .


Apparently rocket scientists who own three repair shops and can afford an $80000+ car.


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Apparently rocket scientists who own three repair shops and can afford an $80000+ car.



yeah he is a rocket scientist and I am about to become the first woman president......


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> yeah he is a rocket scientist and I am about to become the first woman president......


Can I be the first man?


----------



## desertrat

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Can I be the first man?


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Can I be the first man?



You can be my Vice President ....  We will have to get Acura to make limos for us and get Nissan to make the turbos for them and heck why not get BMW to make the seats and get VW to make the CD players....


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> You can be my Vice President ....  We will have to get Acura to make limos for us and get Nissan to make the turbos for them and heck why not get BMW to make the seats and get VW to make the CD players....


Dont forget the Jeep drivetrain and suspension.


----------



## pingrr

princess73 said:
			
		

> You can be my Vice President ....  We will have to get Acura to make limos for us and get Nissan to make the turbos for them and heck why not get BMW to make the seats and get VW to make the CD players....




Now you are just being silly.  Everything I posted was very logical and well thought out. 

I managed to snap a few pics today.  Some are very good.  You can see the CRV and into the engine bay with all of the turbos.

No I just have to figure out how to scan the poloroids into my computer.


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> Now you are just being silly.  Everything I posted was very logical and well thought out.
> 
> I managed to snap a few pics today.  Some are very good.  You can see the CRV and into the engine bay with all of the turbos.
> 
> No I just have to figure out how to scan the poloroids into my computer.



well no doubt you will have to get your good friends down at Dell to make you a custom scanner for you PC first.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Now you are just being silly.  Everything I posted was very logical and well thought out.
> 
> I managed to snap a few pics today.  Some are very good.  You can see the CRV and into the engine bay with all of the turbos.
> 
> No I just have to figure out how to scan the poloroids into my computer.



Should have thought out a Digital Camera!!!


----------



## pingrr

Here is a pick of the engine.  I hope this settles everything once and for all.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/crvengine-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## princess73

I can't see the picture....


----------



## RoseRed

Is it being held together with cinnamon dental floss?


----------



## princess73

now I really want to see that picture.


----------



## thakidistight

princess73 said:
			
		

> now I really want to see that picture.


Dont bother


----------



## princess73

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Dont bother



that bad huh?


----------



## pingrr

That is the intercooler on the front of the car.  When I was doing an engine tune today I snapped a quick picture.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> That is the intercooler on the front of the car.  When I was doing an engine tune today I snapped a quick picture.


Thats hot man, I bet it runs like a mofo.


----------



## aps45819

princess73 said:
			
		

> now I really want to see that picture.


It shows an intercooler tied in front of the radiater (bumper removed). No turbos visible in the pic and .... gee ... there's nothing connected to either end of the intercooler.


----------



## princess73

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It shows an intercooler tied in front of the radiater (bumper removed). No turbos visible in the pic and .... gee ... there's nothing connected to either end of the intercooler.



so I am not missing anything and it probably isn't his CRV anyway then huh?


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Thats hot man, I bet it runs like a mofo.



At least somone believes me now that I put up a pic.  It runs great I retuned the it today to run at 29psi.


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> That is the intercooler on the front of the car.  When I was doing an engine tune today I snapped a quick picture.


 nobody pulls the front clip off their car for a tune up. 
 nobody installs an intercooler with dental floss and NO connecting plumbing.

 Why aren't you in school? You can't be more than 12.


----------



## pingrr

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It shows an intercooler tied in front of the radiater (bumper removed). No turbos visible in the pic and .... gee ... there's nothing connected to either end of the intercooler.



I took the intercooler pipes of during the tune today and replaced them with larger diamiter pipes.  It is definatly a CRV.  Look at the headlights and engine bay.  I have a pic of the turbos to.  They should be up in a few  minutes.


----------



## princess73

aps45819 said:
			
		

> : You can't be more than 12.



yeah I work with someone that is 20 and has the same imagination problem.
he thinks he is a rocket scientist too...


----------



## aps45819

princess73 said:
			
		

> so I am not missing anything and it probably isn't his CRV anyway then huh?


Can you see it now?


----------



## thakidistight

Wait, let me guess....Do they look something like......

THIS?


----------



## princess73

I could see those....


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> I took the intercooler pipes of during the tune today and replaced them with larger diamiter pipes.


Why? the diameter of the inlet/outlet to the intercooler remained the same.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Wait, let me guess....Do they look something like......
> 
> THIS?


      
SOoooooooooooooooooo *BUSTED!!!*


----------



## chess

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> And thats not a CRV front end



actually it is


----------



## thakidistight

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> And thats not a CRV front end


It is, but it aint his!


----------



## chernmax

Looks OK but I like my engine bay better!!!  

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/My%20Max/IMG_1205a.jpg">


----------



## thakidistight

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> SOoooooooooooooooooo *BUSTED!!!*


----------



## Mikeinsmd

thakidistight said:
			
		

>


You have some green juju commin soon!! 



> vBulletin Message
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## princess73

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Can you see it now?



yes thank you...  that looks like a Honda Accord front end.  
Anyways....  I am not impressed.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> That is the intercooler on the front of the car.  When I was doing an engine tune today I snapped a quick picture.


And you gave me crap about posting pictures of someone elses car. You are such a hypocrite!


----------



## pixiegirl

pingrr said:
			
		

> Here is a pick of the engine.  I hope this settles everything once and for all.
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/crvengine-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>



:swoon:


----------



## desertrat

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Wait, let me guess....Do they look something like......
> 
> THIS?


   Good job!


----------



## chess

that would be one hell of a sleeper..... CRX SUV


----------



## bohman

pingrr said:
			
		

> Here is a pick of the engine.  I hope this settles everything once and for all.
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/crvengine-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>



It sure did!!    


Really, who's MPD is this?  I still wanna know.


----------



## aps45819

princess73 said:
			
		

> yes thank you...  that looks like a Honda Accord front end.
> Anyways....  I am not impressed.


Now THIS is impressive


----------



## chernmax

Pingrr =  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/249-badlanding.jpg">


----------



## pingrr

How am I busted?  Those pics are from one of my shops web site.  What do I have to do to prove it is my car?  Have somone take a pic of me standing on the engine and teabagging one of the turbos.


----------



## pixiegirl

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Now THIS is impressive


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> How am I busted?  Those pics are from one of my shops web sites.  What do I have to do to prove it is my car?  Have somone take a pic of me standing on the engine and teabagging one of the turbos.



Should be and interesting photo, recommend you let the turbo cool down first before you teabag it!!!


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> How am I busted?  Those pics are from one of my shops web sites.  What do I have to do to prove it is my car?  Have somone take a pic of me standing on the engine and teabagging one of the turbos.


I thought you just said you just took it?


----------



## pixiegirl

pingrr said:
			
		

> How am I busted?  Those pics are from one of my shops web sites.  What do I have to do to prove it is my car?  Have somone take a pic of me standing on the engine and teabagging one of the turbos.



You have a shop in Europe?  That IS impressive.  Drop them, I want to blow you right here!


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> How am I busted?  Those pics are from one of my shops web sites.  What do I have to do to prove it is my car?  Have somone take a pic of me standing on the engine and teabagging one of the turbos.



oh please spare us of seeing that...  Plus someone may get a little upset when they find out that the oil change boy did that to their car instead of changing the oil.


----------



## chernmax

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Do you normall speak Polish? dipsh!t
> 
> http://www.tomson.com.pl/




.......................    

pingrr, you are here now!!!  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/duffy5plongeoir.gif">


----------



## desertrat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You have a shop in Europe?  That IS impressive.  Drop them, I want to blow you right here!


----------



## desertrat

O.k. pingster, I admire the way you just throw total BS out there and take everyone's scorn and ridicule so pleasantly. I just have to ask, though, WHY? You really aren't even that good at it.


----------



## princess73

desertrat said:
			
		

> O.k. pingster, I admire the way you just throw total BS out there and take everyone's scorn and ridicule so pleasantly. I just have to ask, though, WHY? You really aren't even that good at it.


----------



## dustin

chess said:
			
		

> i call bs all day long


 it's not BS dude. My buddy knows Pingrr I just PM'd him. He's got a big turbo WRX. The reason noone ever saw my R33 in SOMD is because I had it at my dad's house in DE to get the front wheel bearings replaced. It was sitting waiting for the JDM parts for months due to backorder. 

I would have it down in NC with me now but I keep it on base in VA since there are lots of car thefts in this area.

I originally imported the car through Motorex back in 2002 after I got my big $$ reenlistment bonus when I was stationed in FL.


----------



## Floyd2004

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Do you normall speak Polish? dipsh!t
> 
> http://www.tomson.com.pl/



Kinda odd having a shop in st. marys and 2 in calvert but didnt mention the one in poland HA

BTW that turbo manifold was for one turbo ding dong. 4 pipes, one for each cylinder. BURN!


----------



## chernmax

dustin said:
			
		

> it's not BS dude. My buddy knows Pingrr I just PM'd him. He's got a big turbo WRX. The reason noone ever saw my R33 in SOMD is because I had it at my dad's house in DE to get the front wheel bearings replaced. It was sitting waiting for the JDM parts for months due to backorder.
> 
> I would have it down in NC with me now but I keep it on base in VA since there are lots of car thefts in this area.
> 
> I originally imported the car through Motorex back in 2002 after I got my big $$ reenlistment bonus when I was stationed in FL.



You need to read back about 3/4 pages to see why the B/S flag came down on him...


----------



## dustin

chernmax said:
			
		

> You need to read back about 3/4 pages to see why the B/S flag came down on him...


 im just waiting for him to ask to race me next time up in MD visiting family. We can even take it to MIR if he wishes. I'm all about the tree. If we hit up 235 I'll make sure to have Buddylee in his chase car taking photos.


----------



## chernmax

dustin said:
			
		

> im just waiting for him to ask to race me next time up in MD visiting family. We can even take it to MIR if he wishes. I'm all about the tree. If we hit up 235 I'll make sure to have Buddylee in his chase car taking photos.



Racing on 235 has been quite deadly around here, take it to MIR...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

desertrat said:
			
		

> O.k. pingster, I admire the way you just throw total BS out there and take everyone's scorn and ridicule so pleasantly. I just have to ask, though, WHY? You really aren't even that good at it.


Hell, Too Hot lasted MUCH longer than he did....


----------



## pingrr

My car is fast I proved it with photos.  Next I will prove it with time slips.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> My car is fast I proved it with photos.  Next I will prove it with time slips.


How's the Navy treatin' ya' "pingrr"?


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> My car is fast I proved it with photos.  Next I will prove it with time slips.



What Photos? as far as i remember you posted other peoples pic's and even still didnt post a pic of a quad turbo setup...

THIS is a quad turbo setup:


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> My car is fast I proved it with photos.  Next I will prove it with time slips.



You got down with OPP. 


Other Peoples Pictures...


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> Next I will prove it with time slips.


Who's?


----------



## pingrr

I traded the CRV in over the weekand.  I traded it for a Ferrari Enzo.  As far as I know I am the only one driving one around here.  I had the car out over the weekand.  It is in my shop this week getting a body kit and some turbos installed.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded the CRV in over the weekand.  I traded it for a Ferrari Enzo.  As far as I know I am the only one driving one around here.  I had the car out over the weekand.  It is in my shop this week getting a body kit and some turbos installed.


How do afford all that on an enlisted guys salary?


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded the CRV in over the weekand.  I traded it for a Ferrari Enzo.  As far as I know I am the only one driving one around here.  I had the car out over the weekand.  It is in my shop this week getting a body kit and some turbos installed.


 Could you please wake up now.


----------



## pingrr

desertrat said:
			
		

> How's the Navy treatin' ya' "pingrr"?



The Navy?  I'm not in the Navy.  I'm a Rocket Scientist and business owner.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> The Navy?  I'm not in the Navy.  I'm a *Rocket Scientist * and business owner.


that's my favorite part.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> The Navy?  I'm not in the Navy.  I'm a Rocket Scientist and business owner.


Oh, sorry, thought you might have been someone I met once. Congrats on the new car.


----------



## desertrat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> that's my favorite part.


Well, sure, you'd have to be one in order to put one in a VW.  
German BS in da house!


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> that's my favorite part.




Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.




You funny, enjoy the pool... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/duffy5plongeoir.gif">


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.


 I say prove it, or shut up and get to the back of the bus.


----------



## desertrat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I say prove it, or shut up and get to the back of the bus.


Would that be the Mopar V10, supercharged with nitrous bus?


----------



## mv_princess

desertrat said:
			
		

> Would that be the Mopar V10, supercharged with nitrous bus?


 none other...We ride in style.


----------



## aps45819

desertrat said:
			
		

> Would that be the Mopar V10, supercharged with nitrous bus?


Shouldn't that be at least 4 turbochargers?


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.


http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/9550


> Q: What is the highest rating of IQ ever recorded?
> A: Although everyone thinks it's Steven Hawking with an IQ or slightly over 200, it's actually Marilyn vos Savant with and IQ of 228.


For some reason, I found this applicable to the conversation as well...


> don't put too much faith in your IQ rating. You could easily score 140 on an IQ test and still seem dumber than the dog next door.



Also some questions for you...what is your degree(s) in?  School(s)?  Year(s)?


----------



## aps45819

ylexot said:
			
		

> Also some questions for you...what is your degree(s) in?  School(s)?  Year(s)?


Master of Rocket Science from the University of NASA of course


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.



The hole gets deeper!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

I know who Pingrr is


----------



## desertrat

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I know who Pingrr is


I think I do also.


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/9550
> Quote:
> Q: What is the highest rating of IQ ever recorded?
> A: Although everyone thinks it's Steven Hawking with an IQ or slightly over 200, it's actually Marilyn vos Savant with and IQ of 228.
> 
> 
> Also some questions for you...what is your degree(s) in?  School(s)?  Year(s)?




Don't believe everything you read on the internet.  The highest IQ is 275.  Scored by me.


I have a doctorate in Rocket Science from MIT


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Don't believe everything you read on the internet.  The highest IQ is 275.  Scored by me.
> 
> 
> I have a doctorate in Rocket Science from MIT


There is no such thing as a doctorate in rocket science.


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as a doctorate in rocket science.




Yes there is.  I have one.


----------



## desertrat

ylexot said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as a doctorate in rocket science.


In his world there is. Be careful, too much reality at once could cause another seizure!


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yes there is.  I have one.


Are you going to honor us with a picture?


----------



## pingrr

Picture of what?  My Ferraring with the Blitz body kit.

I would take a pic of the dagree but the electric is out so I cn't plug my cameras flash in to snap a good picture.


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yes there is.  I have one.


Ok, find me the department of rocket science web site at MIT.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Picture of what?  My Ferraring with the Blitz body kit.
> 
> I would take a pic of the dagree but the electric is out so I cn't plug my cameras flash in to snap a good picture.


 I know you're like the smartest person in the whole world and all, but could you please be smart enough to quote. It's not hard, just an extra button


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Picture of what?  My Ferraring with the Blitz body kit.
> 
> I would take a pic of the dagree but the electric is out so I cn't plug my cameras flash in to snap a good picture.


How are you using the computer if the electric is out?


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> Ok, find me the department of rocket science web site at MIT.




I ran the department.  They may have shut it down when I left.


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> How are you using the computer if the electric is out?




I have a laptop and use my neibors wireless internet.


----------



## mv_princess

My eye's are starting to hurt...does anyone happen to have a hot poker with them


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> Picture of what?  My Ferraring with the Blitz body kit.
> 
> I would take a pic of the dagree but the electric is out so I cn't plug my cameras flash in to snap a good picture.


No need PHD, just scan it.


----------



## pingrr

desertrat said:
			
		

> No need PHD, just scan it.




No problem.  I'll scan it when my electric comes back on.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'll scan it when my electric comes back on.


 Did you forget to pay your electric bill, you know since you used all your money on that fancy car.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'll scan it when my electric comes back on.


Glad to help. I'm kind of surprised, though, that you wouldn't realize yourself that you wouldn'r need to take a picture of a document so you could scan it. I mean. being so super intelligent and all.


----------



## chernmax

*pingrr*  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/stupidposts1fl.gif">


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> No problem.  I'll scan it when my electric comes back on.



You're like the kid in high school who has the really cool car but it's always in the shop so nobody ever gets to see it.

We all went to school with one of those guys.


----------



## chernmax

Or just sold his car in question and will post pictures of his Rocket Science Degree once his power comes back on!!!


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> I ran the department.  They may have shut it down when I left.


The reason that there is no "Rocket Science" department is that "rocket scientist" is a slang term for something else.  And since you don't know what that something else is...


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> The reason that there is no "Rocket Science" department is that "rocket scientist" is a slang term for something else.  And since you don't know what that something else is...



It is slang for a Paleontologist.


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> It is slang for a Paleontologist.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> It is slang for a Paleontologist.



Isn't Tom Cruise a member of that???


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Isn't Tom Cruise a member of that???


 no that's crazy-ologist


----------



## desertrat

chernmax said:
			
		

> Isn't Tom Cruise a member of that???


You mean does he study old bones? Wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## aps45819

desertrat said:
			
		

> You mean does he study old bones? Wouldn't suprise me.


No, that's what Katie does


----------



## desertrat

aps45819 said:
			
		

> No, that's what Katie does


----------



## pingrr

chernmax said:
			
		

> Isn't Tom Cruise a member of that???



Tom Cruise is a Scientolagist

For those of you that don't know 

Scientolagy = the study of scrotum spiders.

Paleontology = the study of Rocket prapultion


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise is a Scientolagist
> 
> For those of you that don't know
> 
> Scientolagy = the study of scrotum spiders.
> 
> Paleontology = the study of Rocket prapultion





<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/asianballs.gif">


----------



## ylexot

pingrr said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise is a Scientolagist
> 
> For those of you that don't know
> 
> Scientolagy = the study of scrotum spiders.
> 
> Paleontology = the study of Rocket prapultion


pingrr =


----------



## pingrr

ylexot said:
			
		

> pingrr =



wrong pingrr = super cool Ninja


----------



## chess

Scrotum Spiders to the rescue...

Pingrr actually is a ninja


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> Scrotum Spiders to the rescue...
> 
> Pingrr actually is a ninja



And this is his Ninja Dance... 

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/faceplant3_2.gif">


----------



## blazinlow89

Once again you have to love STUPID people.  Three things one how do you get your hands on an NSX that was made for show use, adn they only made 3 of them and you decide to wreck it and use the 4 turbo's off of it which has a v6.  Please elaborate.

Second who in the hell buys a rocket engine for a beetle, other than the guys at monster garage.

And three post so damn pics.  I dont want to hear this crap about your electric being out, how in the hell are you on the internet unless your running a 56k on a laptop in which today is pointless.

STFU your a moron.


----------



## princess73

pingrr said:
			
		

> Laugh all yo want.  Thats why I have an IQ of 275.  Thats 75 points higher than Einstein.  I might even be the smartest person in the world.



I think you may have it a little mixed up....  You may be the most insane person at the looney ward.  But you aren't even as smart as a goldfish.  Come on....  A 5 year old can make up better stories than you do.  You have a great imagination...  Please tell us where you got the new car....  This ought to be a good one.  I bet your scrotum spider buddy gave it to you....


----------



## willie

You kids have a lot of built-up anger.


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> You kids have a lot of built-up anger.



Its always something about kids with you


----------



## pingrr

princess73 said:
			
		

> I think you may have it a little mixed up....  You may be the most insane person at the looney ward.  But you aren't even as smart as a goldfish.  Come on....  A 5 year old can make up better stories than you do.  You have a great imagination...  Please tell us where you got the new car....  This ought to be a good one.  I bet your scrotum spider buddy gave it to you....




Jay Leno traded me one of his Enzos for my CRV.  He heard about out my car and came by over the weekand and made the trade.

I have backed up every claim I made with hard facts.  I don't know why non of you believe me.


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> Jay Leno traded me one of his Enzos for my CRV.  He heard about out my car and came by over the weekand and made the trade.
> 
> I have backed up every claim I made with hard facts.  I don't know why non of you believe me.


See, at first you were trying to be serious and make everyone think you actually had this 4 turbo CR-V. Now, after I called you out and found the pictures you were trying to pass off as your own on a Polish site, youre just trying to be silly.


----------



## desertrat

Oh what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive!


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> See, at first you were trying to be serious and make everyone think you actually had this 4 turbo CR-V. Now, after I called you out and found the pictures you were trying to pass off as your own on a Polish site, youre just trying to be silly.



I don't care what you think I really do have turbo CRV. I proved it with a couple pictures.  It's not my fault that some polish site stole the pics of my car to make their shop look better. 

Your rite I just made up the thing about the enzo to be funny.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don't care what you think I really do have turbo CRV. I proved it with a couple pictures.  It's not my fault that some polish site stole the pics of my car to make their shop look better.
> 
> Your rite I just made up the thing about the enzo to be funny.


 I thought you said you got rid of it.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I thought you said you got rid of it.


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

>


  I finally stopped getting sick yesterday afternoon! woohoo a whole 12 hours...


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I finally stopped getting sick yesterday afternoon! woohoo a whole 12 hours...


  Glad to hear it!


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it!


 thanks...I will make up sunday to you by the way.


----------



## aps45819

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I finally stopped getting sick yesterday afternoon! woohoo a whole 12 hours...


 gotta start somewhere.


----------



## chess

princess73 said:
			
		

> I think you may have it a little mixed up....  You may be the most insane person at the looney ward.  But you aren't even as smart as a goldfish.  Come on....  A 5 year old can make up better stories than you do.  You have a great imagination...  Please tell us where you got the new car....  This ought to be a good one.  I bet your scrotum spider buddy gave it to you....



Actually he has a high iq.. I know him personally.... He has a certificate in his townhouse stating it.... I will take a picture of it and edit his real name out...


----------



## mv_princess

aps45819 said:
			
		

> gotta start somewhere.


 this is true.


----------



## chess

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> Once again you have to love STUPID people.  Three things one how do you get your hands on an NSX that was made for show use, adn they only made 3 of them and you decide to wreck it and use the 4 turbo's off of it which has a v6.  Please elaborate.
> 
> Second who in the hell buys a rocket engine for a beetle, other than the guys at monster garage.
> 
> And three post so damn pics.  I dont want to hear this crap about your electric being out, how in the hell are you on the internet unless your running a 56k on a laptop in which today is pointless.
> 
> STFU your a moron.




pingrr knows his sH!$


----------



## Sharon

pingrr said:
			
		

> I proved it with a couple pictures.



Guess what I have growing in my backyard.


----------



## mv_princess

Sharon said:
			
		

> Guess what I have growing in my backyard.


 Can I come over for halloween. My neighorhood doesn't give out the good stuff


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> thanks...I will make up sunday to you by the way.


Cool, whenever you can is ok with me. I will be there either Saturday or Sunday working on the roof.


----------



## mv_princess

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Cool, whenever you can is ok with me. I will be there either Saturday or Sunday working on the roof.


 I am out of town this weekend..so maybe next weekend


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I am out of town this weekend..so maybe next weekend


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I thought you said you got rid of it.



I did say I got rid of it.  That was just to get these people to stop harasing me about it.  I really do have a quad turbo CRV.


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> I really do have a quad turbo CRV.



Had... You got rid of it. Remember


----------



## donbarzini

For an IQ of 275 he certainly has grammar issues doesn't he? Hey JPC!! That you?


----------



## desertrat

Sharon said:
			
		

> Guess what I have growing in my backyard.


Huh, mine has $100s. It cost a little more, but has paid for itself.


----------



## pingrr

donbarzini said:
			
		

> For an IQ of 275 he certainly has grammar issues doesn't he? Hey JPC!! That you?



Wrong forum buddy.  This is about SOMD racing and fast cars.  Not SOMD spelling.  Go start your own thread.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> I did say I got rid of it.  That was just to get these people to stop harasing me about it.  I really do have a quad turbo CRV.


I put two JATO bottles on a Chevy Impala once, I didn't drive it a friend did. Good thing because he died. I told him not to.


----------



## aps45819

pingrr said:
			
		

> Wrong forum buddy.  This is about SOMD racing and fast cars.  Not SOMD spelling.  Go start your own thread.


It isn't the _*Tall Tales*_ forum either   
Since you the most highly educated and smartest person on the planet, why not set a good example for us SMIBs and spell correctly.


----------



## desertrat

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It isn't the _*Tall Tales*_ forum either
> Since you the most highly educated and smartest person on the planet, why not set a good example for us SMIBs and spell correctly.


The thread _does_ say *imposters* .


----------



## pingrr

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It isn't the _*Tall Tales*_ forum either
> Since you the most highly educated and smartest person on the planet, why not set a good example for us SMIBs and spell correctly.



Do you relize that I am a Rocket Scientist and my time is to valueable to waste on spell checking.


----------



## Floyd2004

My 5 year old cousin can spell better than you Pingrr


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Do you relize that I am a Rocket Scientist and my time is to valueable to waste on spell checking.




Eject, Eject, Eject!!!    <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/33419044153.gif">


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> Do you relize that I am a Rocket Scientist and my time is to valueable to waste on spell checking.



I'll bet your Honda minivan could waste a 350Z.


----------



## pingrr

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I'll bet your Honda minivan could waste a 350Z.



A 350Z would have the edge.  Especially an orange one.  They draw in the heat from the sun and convert it into extra HP.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> A 350Z would have the edge.  Especially an orange one.  They draw in the heat from the sun and convert it into extra HP.



............................


----------



## thakidistight

pingrr said:
			
		

> A 350Z would have the edge.  Especially an orange one.  They draw in the heat from the sun and convert it into extra HP.


Remember if you have any NISMO stickers it adds 10hp per sticker


----------



## charger383

not the local fairlady Z !! !the one that ate the curb!!!


----------



## pingrr

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Remember if you have any NISMO stickers it adds 10hp per sticker



My CRV has Nismo Turbos not stickers.  Only a dingleberry would have a Nismo sticker on their car.


----------



## GraphitePearl

my god, why won't this thread die???


----------



## blazinlow89

GraphitePearl said:
			
		

> my god, why won't this thread die???



Because the stupid people wont stop posting.  But it is giving me a good laugh.


----------



## AEDGT

wow, i think i just got dumber reading some of the stuff in this thread.


----------



## Floyd2004

AEDGT said:
			
		

> wow, i think i just got dumber reading some of the stuff in this thread.



Wow 2:18 in the morning and your scanning through this stupid thread


----------



## blazinlow89

Hey pingrr i thought you said it had turbo's from an nsx, last i remember the nsx is a honda, not nissan.


----------



## pingrr

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> Hey pingrr i thought you said it had turbo's from an nsx, last i remember the nsx is a honda, not nissan.



Yes the turbos came off the NSX.  I explained it in a previus post.  To recap I had Nismo turbos installed onto the NSX.


----------



## Sharon

chernmax said:
			
		

> Eject, Eject, Eject!!!    <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/33419044153.gif">


Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yes the turbos came off the NSX.  I explained it in a previus post.  To recap I had Nismo turbos installed onto the NSX.




pingrr you have to remember blazinglow cant see his feet... let alone he drives a mexican blazer


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> pingrr you have to remember blazinglow cant see his feet... let alone he drives a mexican blazer



Can you see your feet?

And i know what kinda pimp ride you drive


----------



## chernmax

Sharon said:
			
		

> Where do you get this stuff?



From my Navy buddies and friends in my car clubs...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Can you see your feet?
> 
> And i know what kinda pimp ride you drive



do you know sata drives have jumpers ? 

I see my feet when im pouding your girl from the back and starring down in shame haha


----------



## blazinlow89

Nope the mexican wheels came off, cops didnt like them.


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> do you know sata drives have jumpers ?
> 
> I see my feet when im pouding your girl from the back and starring down in shame haha



I never said satas had jumpers. I was saying IDE drives have jumpers... geez im sure you and Sean will have tons of fun with that forever though.

Easy to say that when you have no one...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I never said satas had jumpers. I was saying IDE drives have jumpers... geez im sure you and Sean will have tons of fun with that forever though.
> 
> Easy to say that when you have no one...



haha who said I didnt have one... i have numerous....

lol of course we will have fun :-D haha its easy to on others expense


----------



## crazysquid

Good god! 87 pages now


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Good god! 87 pages now



87 pages of haters.  My car is real.  Real fast.  The turbos are finally all tuned up and the car is back out on the road.  The CRV will be out driving around today.  If anyone wants a race bring it.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> 87 pages of haters.  My car is real.  Real fast.  The turbos are finally all tuned up and the car is back out on the road.  The CRV will be out driving around today.  If anyone wants a race bring it.



Great, show us some real pictures now, and skip the racing sh!t unless you take it to MIR, too many idots out there already crashing from normal driving!!!


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Great, show us some real pictures now, and skip the racing sh!t unless you take it to MIR, too many idots out there already crashing from normal driving!!!


lol that's the truth!


----------



## pingrr

chernmax said:
			
		

> Great, show us some real pictures now, and skip the racing sh!t unless you take it to MIR, too many idots out there already crashing from normal driving!!!




If its dry this weekend I will be at MIR for midnight madness to see what the CRV can do.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> If its dry this weekend I will be at MIR for midnight madness to see what the CRV can do.


That thing should run 10's!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrchJrkr

pingrr said:
			
		

> If its dry this weekend I will be at MIR for midnight madness to see what the CRV can do.


----------



## TeaBag Express

A 10 second CRV I may have to call BS on that one.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## chernmax

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> A 10 second CRV I may have to call BS on that one.  I'll believe it when I see it.



Here let me help you!!!


<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Funny%20pictures/negative4.jpg">


----------



## ylexot

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> A 10 second CRV I may have to call BS on that one.  I'll believe it when I see it.


Actually, that's the most believable thing that pingrr has said.


----------



## somdracingmembr

hey all.... i wanna play. looks like you've all been having fun.


----------



## mv_princess

Justin Igger said:
			
		

> A 10 second CRV could be possible.  Last time I was at MIR they had a bus that did a wheelie the entire way down the track and ran a 10.


 Well you have to remember he is the "smartest" person in the world too.


----------



## mv_princess

Justin Igger said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?  Who is the smartest person in the world?  I have only read the last page of this thread.  I'll go scan through the rest to see if I can figure things out.


 That pingrr fellow....he claims to have an IQ of 275 or something...


----------



## chernmax

Justin Igger said:
			
		

> A 10 second CRV could be possible.  Last time I was at MIR they had a bus that did a wheelie the entire way down the track and ran a 10.



<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/coolbus.jpg">


----------



## chernmax

Justin Igger said:
			
		

> I'll go scan through the rest to see if I can figure things out.



See you in about a week!!!


----------



## Fenrir51

GraphitePearl said:
			
		

> my god, why won't this thread die???



Rice has a long shelf life.


----------



## TeaBag Express

Fenrir51 said:
			
		

> Rice has a long shelf life.



Not all imports are rice.  A lot of them are, but any car that can run a 12 sec 1/4 mile or faster is not rice.


----------



## chernmax

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> Not all imports are rice.  A lot of them are, but any car that can run a 12 sec 1/4 mile or faster is not rice.



My Nissan Maxima is a high 13's and looks/sounds nothing like some rice beaters with the bees in a can exhaust...


----------



## RoseRed

Justin Igger said:
			
		

> I read through a bunch of the posts. A lot of them just seem like the ramblings of a bunch of idiots.  Defiantly no the smartest person in the world.



Ya, defiantly not.


----------



## chernmax

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Ya, defiantly not.



Oh so defiantly twue... LOL


----------



## pingrr

There is just so much hostility towards the one they call the brain.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> There is just so much hostility towards the one they call the brain.



You call yourself the brain, I heard you called like 50 other **&^%*&^$# names.  It's all good, you make me laugh...


----------



## crazysquid

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> Not all imports are rice.  A lot of them are, but any car that can run a 12 sec 1/4 mile or faster is not rice.


"Ricer" is a term that domestic drivers use for all imports out of China and Japan regardless of how fast they run.


----------



## crazysquid

Oh darn, someone gave me red feedback now I'll have to go home and kill myself     Another member with no balls to post up who left it    When are people going to realize that this site is for chatting, talking s**t, or seeing what's going on. Some take it way too seriously


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Oh darn, someone gave me red feedback now I'll have to go home and kill myself     Another member with no balls to post up who left it    When are people going to realize that this site is for chatting, talking s**t, or seeing what's going on. Some take it way too seriously



LOL, looks like you did the same thing I did to solved the problem. Turn Karma off, doesn't mean sh!t to me either so I eliminated the problem!!!


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> LOL, looks like you did the same thing I did to solved the problem. Turn Karma off, doesn't mean sh!t to me either so I eliminated the problem!!!


I didn't know that option was there lol Do people actually brag on here that they have more Karma than anyone else


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I didn't know that option was there lol Do people actually brag on here that they have more Karma than anyone else



It's more of a chick thing IMO....


----------



## bohman

chernmax said:
			
		

> Oh so defiantly twue... LOL



This sure is a defiant bunch of people.

:thread won't die:


----------



## chernmax

bohman said:
			
		

> This sure is a defiant bunch of people.
> 
> :thread won't die:




I know I keep giving this thread CPR!!!


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> I know I keep giving this thread CPR!!!


I wonder how long it will go lol It has more views than any other thread that I've seen


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will go lol It has more views than any other thread that I've seen



Let's just hope George Bush, destroyer of threads doesn't get a hold of it!!!

<img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/duffy1avion.gif">


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Oh darn, someone gave me red feedback now I'll have to go home and kill myself     Another member with no balls to post up who left it    When are people going to realize that this site is for chatting, talking s**t, or seeing what's going on. Some take it way too seriously




One or two people have left me red Karma to.  I obviously don't care. If I ever get out of the red I have a couple people that I owe some red karma to.  I am just on here to provide myself entertainment.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> One or two people have left me red Karma to.  I obviously don't care. If I ever get out of the red I have a couple people that I owe some red karma to.  I am just on here to provide myself entertainment.


 Did you forget who you were suppose to be posting as.


----------



## somdracingmembr

nooooooo its dying.... must revive.


----------



## crazysquid

somdracingmembr said:
			
		

> nooooooo its dying.... must revive.


lol too funny


----------



## chernmax

Here's some CPR...


----------



## pingrr

Wow its back and just in time.  I just bought a brand new racecar for my shop.  This is going to be a shop sponsored car that will be a total beast at the track.  I will have details about my new racecar up shortly.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> Wow its back and just in time.  I just bought a brand new racecar for my shop.  This is going to be a shop sponsored car that will be a total beast at the track.  I will have details about my new racecar up shortly.


Another 10 sec CRV


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> Wow its back and just in time.  I just bought a brand new racecar for my shop.  This is going to be a shop sponsored car that will be a total beast at the track.  I will have details about my new racecar up shortly.


  As soon as you dream something up.


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Another 10 sec CRV



Yes and that's just the 0-60 time...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Yes and that's just the 0-60 time...


----------



## somdracingmembr

i want to race this so called 10 second crv, as soon as i can get my little cousin off of his tricycle its on.


----------



## chess

somdracingmembr said:
			
		

> i want to race this so called 10 second crv, as soon as i can get my little cousin off of his tricycle its on.



trust me.... hes already showed pictures.... and you know him there s10 man


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol too funny



almost as funny as him trying to outdrink us !


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> trust me.... hes already showed pictures.... and you know him there s10 man


I think I raced this CRV once


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> almost as funny as him trying to outdrink us !


LMFAO      He hung in there til 2am But we also fed him every drink we could think of.


----------



## somdracingmembr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> LMFAO      He hung in there til 2am But we also fed him every drink we could think of.



and i didnt even pee on the abc bathroom floor. i still had my aim unlike someone else the other night.


----------



## crazysquid

somdracingmembr said:
			
		

> and i didnt even pee on the abc bathroom floor. i still had my aim unlike someone else the other night.


Did a certain B-doy boy get a little fit shaced Saturday??? lol


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Did a certain B-doy boy get a little fit shaced Saturday??? lol



Enough to think the whole floor is the pot!

haha


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Enough to think the whole floor is the pot!
> 
> haha



I know a couple other peole who have made that same mistake at ABC


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Another 10 sec CRV



My new car is a Pontiac Sunfire.  When I am done with the build it wil be a 9 to 10 second car.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> My new car is a Pontiac Sunfire.  When I am done with the build it wil be a 9 to 10 second car.



What to look forward too with a 9-10 sec Sunfire... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/pasdeceinture.gif">


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> What to look forward too with a 9-10 sec Sunfire... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/pasdeceinture.gif">


DAMN NMCI blocks pictures


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Enough to think the whole floor is the pot!
> 
> haha


lmao He's a guy, he should have pissed outside or was he so trashed that he would have fell down and rolled off in the woods


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> DAMN NMCI blocks pictures



Oh you missed a good one... NMCI =


----------



## PrchJrkr

Not really...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Oh you missed a good one... NMCI =


That's the truth


----------



## willie

somdracingmembr said:
			
		

> and i didnt even pee on the abc bathroom floor. i still had my aim unlike someone else the other night.


Watching other guys wee-wee is perverted.


----------



## pingrr

It looks like willie is a Ninja.  It is good to see fellow ninjas somewere other than the dojo.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> It looks like willie is a Ninja.  It is good to see fellow ninjas somewere other than the dojo.


I didn't know that you were skilled in the martial arts there pingrr


----------



## crazysquid

* SOMDracing Imposters 10-23-2006 07:48 AM Hoo cares* 
Another pussy that can't post who left me a negative lol


----------



## PrchJrkr

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Not really...



Why would someone waste perfectly good GRAY karma on this???


----------



## crazysquid

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Why would someone waste perfectly good GRAY karma on this???


A sackless POS


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I didn't know that you were skilled in the martial arts there pingrr



yea I'm a Ninja




> SOMDracing Imposters 10-23-2006 07:48 AM Hoo cares
> Another pussy that can't post who left me a negative lol:



It's not a big deal you should see all of the negative carma and bad comments I get on a daily basis.  Only about 2 out of every 10 people let you know who sent it.


----------



## crazysquid

It's not a big deal you should see all of the negative carma and bad comments I get on a daily basis.  Only about 2 out of every 10 people let you know who sent it.[/QUOTE]
But they usually say someone else's name of course


----------



## PrchJrkr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> But they usually say someone else's name of course



 Board mommy doesn't allow that. If you suspect that, I think she can check and put the perp in time out.


----------



## crazysquid

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Board mommy doesn't allow that. If you suspect that, I think she can check and put the perp in time out.


Didn't know that.


----------



## PrchJrkr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Didn't know that.



Yeah, it helps discourage the little azzhats on here.


----------



## crazysquid

I'm just curious but does a person get a prize for having the most Green / Karma for the month


----------



## PrchJrkr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'm just curious but does a person get a prize for having the most Green / Karma for the month



There was some speculation when karma was first incorporated into the wonderful world of somd forums, but nothing ever came of it.

Karma means nothing, it's just a way for others to agree/disagree and remain anonymous.

Or be azzhats.


----------



## crazysquid

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> There was some speculation when karma was first incorporated into the wonderful world of somd forums, but nothing ever came of it.
> 
> Karma means nothing, it's just a way for others to agree/disagree and remain anonymous.
> 
> Or be azzhats.


Same feeling I was getting lol


----------



## thakidistight




----------



## crazysquid

thakidistight said:
			
		

>


looks like fun, can I try


----------



## ACESRT04

crazysquid said:
			
		

> looks like fun, can I try



I have a better idea............instead of beating a dead horse why don't you go work on that POS of yours.


----------



## crazysquid

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> I have a better idea............instead of beating a dead horse why don't you go work on that POS of yours.


Because I'd still be    until all my parts come in there slowazz


----------



## ACESRT04

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Because I'd still be    until all my parts come in there slowazz



Hmmmmm broke down, waiting on parts, but still talking smack......wonder who you remind me of.


----------



## pingrr

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm broke down, waiting on parts, but still talking smack......wonder who you remind me of.



I know somone who has a broken down car and always talks trash.  I think he drives the brokeback mustang.


----------



## ACESRT04

pingrr said:
			
		

> I know somone who has a broken down car and always talks trash.  I think he drives the brokeback mustang.


----------



## Fallen

Wow, this thread has 943 replies. No wait, 944.


----------



## ACESRT04

Fallen said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread has 943 replies. No wait, 944.



As Metallica says "Sad but true".


----------



## Fallen

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> As Metallica says "Sad but true".


----------



## PrchJrkr

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm broke down, waiting on parts, but still talking smack......wonder who you remind me of.



Still got the Neon?


----------



## ACESRT04

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Still got the Neon?



Got rid of that a Loooooooong time ago.


----------



## PrchJrkr

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Got rid of that a Loooooooong time ago.



I'm still driving my OLD Silverado, and it's still running like a champ.


----------



## crazysquid

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm broke down, waiting on parts, but still talking smack......wonder who you remind me of.


Hmmm could be a blue pony or a blue goat??? They both talk s**t, both have slow cars, but one of them is ALWAYS BROKE AND SLOW lol There's a new blue pony on our site but this one actually hauls arse


----------



## Floyd2004

I cant wait to see Pingrr's new sunfire ride


----------



## mv_princess

So who is gonna race my big wheel.....since you guys are good at talkin trash


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So who is gonna race my big wheel.....since you guys are good at talkin trash


Your big wheel is too fast for our rides. We don't want any of it


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Your big wheel is too fast for our rides. We don't want any of it


 heartbreaking.


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I cant wait to see Pingrr's new sunfire ride


That thing is going to be SICK


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> So who is gonna race my big wheel.....since you guys are good at talkin trash



Does it have Nawwwzzz?


----------



## pingrr

My new sunfire has been converted to RWD and has a supercharged V8 dropped into it.  It is a real beast.  It is much faster than my old CRV.  But it doesn't look like a sleeper at all.  I will have to go take a some picturess of the car when I get back to the shop.


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Does it have Nawwwzzz?


I think it has a twin screw and NAAAAAWWWZZZZZ


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Does it have Nawwwzzz?



No...but I did have to make it like the West Coast Chopper bikes, so it could handle the length of my legs


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> My new sunfire has been converted to RWD and has a supercharged V8 dropped into it.  It is a real beast.  It is much faster than my old CRV.  But it doesn't look like a sleeper at all.  I will have to go take a some picturess of the car when I get back to the shop.



Oh I can't wait to see the pictures either... 


Supercharged V8 Sunfire =  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/pasdeceinture.gif">


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Hmmm could be a blue pony or a blue goat??? They both talk s**t, both have slow cars, but one of them is ALWAYS BROKE AND SLOW lol There's a new blue pony on our site but this one actually hauls arse



I wish my car wasn't dead.....i would have liked to have raced that guy.  I bet we would have been pretty damn close.


----------



## chernmax

Is this now the thread for broke or imaginary car rockets...


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I wish my car wasn't dead.....i would have liked to have raced that guy.  I bet we would have been pretty damn close.



yes that would have been a good race to see  dang it dru


----------



## PrchJrkr

chernmax said:
			
		

> Is this now the thread for broke or imaginary car rockets...



Yes. I have a V10 Triton in a Pinto. Vrrrrmmmm!


----------



## chernmax

I'm in for the Win!!!  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/683760_21_full.jpg">


----------



## PrchJrkr

chernmax said:
			
		

> I'm in for the Win!!!  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/683760_21_full.jpg">



Dang! You got me beat just sitting still!


----------



## pingrr

My car is not imaginary.  It is the real deal.  It is curently an 8 second FWD drag car when I bouhgt it.  I am having it converted to RWD with a v8 instead of a turbo charged 4.

Here is a pic of how it looked when I traded it for my CRV

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/sunfire.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Is this now the thread for broke or imaginary car rockets...


Mines broke


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> My car is not imaginary.  It is the real deal.  It is curently an 8 second FWD drag car when I bouhgt it.  I am having it converted to RWD with a v8 instead of a turbo charged 4.
> 
> Here is a pic of how it looked when I traded it for my CRV
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/borkgordon/sunfire.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>




 Oreally...   http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=1666


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Oreally...   http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=1666


*OOOO SNAP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pingrr

chernmax said:
			
		

> Oreally...   http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=1666



Yea I know.  I bought the car already built.  It was a trade for my CRV.  Like I said before I will have some pics of the car soon when the RWD conversion and engine swap are complete.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea I know.  I bought the car already built.  It was a trade for my CRV.  Like I said before I will have some pics of the car soon when the RWD conversion and engine swap are complete.



And you got the car from California already!!!


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> And you got the car from California already!!!


It's an 8 second car. It only took him a day to drive it here


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> It's an 8 second car. It only took him a day to drive it here



Or a day to find a link of a supercharged sunfire whose picture he could use, AGAIN!!!


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea I know.  I bought the car already built.  It was a trade for my CRV.  Like I said before I will have some pics of the car soon when the RWD conversion and engine swap are complete.


I have a friend of mine with a 350Z that will run you and wax your a$$.


----------



## pingrr

I have raced that Z before.  Everytime we raced it was a tie.  I also saw an 350Z race a black S10 last night.


----------



## willie

Why aren't you kids at the Target parking lot with everyone else?  Some wild wheels there tonight.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm sure St. Marys finest will have harrassed everyone there as usual.


----------



## somdracingmembr

that was me in that black s-10. first time he beat me and the second time i waxed him cuz all he did was spin


----------



## slotted

Kill this effing thread already...........


----------



## somdracingmembr

cant kill what won't die on its own


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> Why aren't you kids at the Target parking lot with everyone else?  Some wild wheels there tonight.



Because most of us are not kids and dont hang there...

This thread was created to state just that but after 99 pages of BS nothing came from it though.


----------



## chernmax

CPR, CPR...


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Because most of us are not kids and dont hang there...
> 
> This thread was created to state just that but after 99 pages of BS nothing came from it though.



I got some entertainment out of it.  So the 99 pages served some purpose.  

BTW - The RWD conversion is almost complete on my car.  Hopfully I will have it on the road by sunday.


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> CPR, CPR...


I have an AED!!!        CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!................... I have a pulse again


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I have an AED!!!        CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!................... I have a pulse again



Hit her again and everyone please "Walk away from the light!!!"


----------



## slotted

> SOMDracing Imposters 10-27-2006 11:08 AM Quit #####ing faggit



Learn to spell, dumbass.


----------



## chernmax

slotted said:
			
		

> Learn to spell, dumbass.



...................................


----------



## pingrr

It wasn't me I sign all of the Karma I send to people.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> It wasn't me I sign all of the Karma I send to people.


x2 here. I hate sackless a holes that leave bad karma  and not put who it's from.


----------



## crazysquid

CPR CPR!!!!!!!! We need 100 pages and we got it lol


----------



## smoothmarine187

Now that my Evo is dead and gone, I may be buying a C3 Corvette..........building up a 454 and dropping that in.  I just can't decided whether or not I want to go Turbo or NA.  I have always had turbo cars, so I'm not sure how fast a built 454 will take me down the 1/4 mile.


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Now that my Evo is dead and gone, I may be buying a C3 Corvette..........building up a 454 and dropping that in.  I just can't decided whether or not I want to go Turbo or NA.  I have always had turbo cars, so I'm not sure how fast a built 454 will take me down the 1/4 mile.



I'm guessing in the 10's if tuned properly...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> I'm guessing in the 10's if tuned properly...


X2 It will def haul arse!!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

It will run in the 10's NA? and still be reliable?


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It will run in the 10's NA? and still be reliable?



Most 10 second cars are not reliable.  

My old CRV was the exeption to the rule.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Most 10 second cars are not reliable.
> 
> My old CRV was the exeption to the rule.



Yeah right!!!  <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/pasdeceinture.gif">


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> Most 10 second cars are not reliable. QUOTE]
> 
> Which is true some times because some people just want the speed right then and there at all costs but never take the other operating factors to get there seriously and eventually blow the motor, break the rear or trans etc etc.


----------



## crazysquid

SOMDracing Imposters 10-30-2006 03:27 PM Guess who? 

A Sackless P.O.S .........   ding ding ding ......  I GOT IT RIGHT


----------



## chess

Happy Halloween you SOMDracing imposters  hollar hollar


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> Happy Halloween you SOMDracing imposters  hollar hollar


lol Happy Halloween to all the actual SOMDracing members as well!


----------



## pingrr

I had a happy Halaween.  I won 100 bucks for my costume at the bar.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> I had a happy Halaween.  I won 100 bucks for my costume at the bar.


Congratulations!


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Congratulations!



then walked home from donovans hahahahah how smart can you be 

that 100 coulda been spent 5 bucks on a dirty ride home in a cab


----------



## chernmax

Wow,  101 pages, bump...


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> then walked home from donovans hahahahah how smart can you be
> 
> that 100 coulda been spent 5 bucks on a dirty ride home in a cab



By the time I was thrown out of Donavans I was way to drunk to try and operate  my phone.


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> By the time I was thrown out of Donavans I was way to drunk to try and operate  my phone.


Ninja's can't get drunk.


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> Ninja's can't get drunk.



I wasn;t wearin gmy ninja suit.  I was in a different suit.  When a Ninja takes off there Ninja suit they loose half of their power and are able to get drunk.


----------



## mv_princess

willie said:
			
		

> Ninja's can't get drunk.



...


----------



## vanbells

Hahahahahaha


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> I wasn;t wearin gmy ninja suit.  I was in a different suit.  When a Ninja takes off there Ninja suit they loose half of their power and are able to get drunk.


You ought to put your Ninja suit back on before you type any more gobbledygook.


----------



## chess

you all should come get drunk with crazysquid and pingrr and I at VFW tomorrow and watch WVU whoop some ass


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> you all should come get drunk with crazysquid and pingrr and I at VFW tomorrow and watch WVU whoop some ass



Would be nice but tell pingrr to stay off the ceiling...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Would be nice but tell pingrr to stay off the ceiling...


He'll be on the floor lmao


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He'll be on the floor lmao



he loves to dance to country music and slow songs from the 80's... hes quite a trip... especially when he wins a halloween prize and cant even operate his cellphone to get a cab


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> he loves to dance to country music and slow songs from the 80's... hes quite a trip... especially when he wins a halloween prize and cant even operate his cellphone to get a cab


You know we love you pingrr


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> You know we love you pingrr



Yeah they love you... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/batmanagain2ir0jg.gif">


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Yeah they love you... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/batmanagain2ir0jg.gif">


DAMN NMCI!!!!!!!!! I can't see the pic lol


----------



## pixiegirl

Real car for sale, over here .


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Real car for sale, over here .


Did you put it in the classifieds?


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Did you put it in the classifieds?




Not yet.  I'm giving my fellow forumites a first crack.


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I'm giving my fellow forumites a first crack.


It should sell around here. A lot of kids are buying that type of car to rice out


----------



## chernmax

Where going to need some smaller pictures...


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> It should sell around here. A lot of kids are buying that type of car to rice out



I know.


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I know.


I'll pass it around to see if anyone's interested


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'll pass it around to see if anyone's interested



  Thank ya, thank ya.


----------



## chess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Real car for sale, over here .




almost bought a is300... but way to much to boost and the aftermarket prices are unreal... stupid lexus


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'll pass it around to see if anyone's interested



138k miles is a turn off to me... specially being only what 5 years old.... granted its like 27k miles a year which isnt horrible.. and lexus is known to last.... 

but yes your rite squid no one in our group is rich enough to own one  HEHE


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> 138k miles is a turn off to me... specially being only what 5 years old.... granted its like 27k miles a year which isnt horrible.. and lexus is known to last....
> 
> but yes your rite squid no one in our group is rich enough to own one  HEHE


lol Yes, we're a bunch of 20K a year workers


----------



## pingrr

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol Yes, we're a bunch of 20K a year workers



Speak for yourself.  I own 3 auto shops that turn out quite a good penny.  I am thinking about selling one of them to get into the escort business.  There just don't seem to be any good escort agencies in SOMD.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself.  I own 3 auto shops that turn out quite a good penny.  I am thinking about selling one of them to get into the escort business.  There just don't seem to be any good escort agencies in SOMD.



......................


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> ......................


X2      What about Rosie's??


----------



## willie

....


----------



## smoothmarine187

........and here goes the morning bump.......


----------



## chess

when we went to roses last night I thought I saw a few forumites in there.... musta been mistaken for the dancers


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> when we went to roses last night I thought I saw a few forumites in there.... musta been mistaken for the dancers



ahahahahahaahah


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> when we went to roses last night I thought I saw a few forumites in there.... musta been mistaken for the dancers


 And just who is it you THOUGHT you saw?


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And just who is it you THOUGHT you saw?



no comment


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> no comment


 Aw come on...don't be shy now


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Aw come on...don't be shy now




I get nervous when im around attractive females... i start slurring my words and stuttering


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> I get nervous when im around attractive females... i start slurring my words and stuttering



 boys

You're ok Pixie does that to everyone


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> boys
> 
> You're ok Pixie does that to everyone



im a "MAN"

nah she certainly didnt do it for me... maybe her car but thats about it


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> im a "MAN"
> 
> nah she certainly didnt do it for me... maybe her car but thats about it


 boys/man/men...whatever. all the same


----------



## pixiegirl

chess said:
			
		

> im a "MAN"
> 
> nah she certainly didnt do it for me... maybe her car but thats about it



I'm watching!  And how do you know who I am?


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> I get nervous when im around attractive females... i start slurring my words and stuttering



Not me.  I just start to leak this clear fluid from my junk.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Not me.  I just start to leak this clear fluid from my junk.


 See that's just gross.


----------



## LordStanley

pingrr said:
			
		

> Not me.  I just start to leak this clear fluid from my junk.




Now thats what we call Pre-Premature


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> See that's just gross.



its true tho princess... does mv = mini van ?


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> its true tho princess... does mv = mini van ?


 not even close. Margaritaville


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> not even close. Margaritaville




dang i thought i would be... and i just found out some valuable information about you


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> dang i thought i would be... and i just found out some valuable information about you


 Is that right? Well I hope they lied to you...


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Is that right? Well I hope they lied to you...



why would someone ive known for a while lie about you  hahah hrmmm

the ball is in my corner... check y0ur pm


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> why would someone ive known for a while lie about you  hahah hrmmm
> 
> the ball is in my corner... check y0ur pm



Well if it's about   and  and me on top of  doing  then it's probably true.


----------



## chess

well of course it is


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> well of course it is


 Well then it's true.  and  did  with me. But I told them I wasn't going  with them


----------



## pixiegirl

I have a date with two hot girls on Saturday night!  Sux to be you guys!


----------



## chess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I have a date with two hot girls on Saturday night!  Sux to be you guys!



yeah if you say so...


----------



## pingrr

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I have a date with two hot girls on Saturday night!  Sux to be you guys!



The pumkins you stole from me don't count.


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> yeah if you say so...


 
Don't you know what ever Pixie says is the truth and you should NEVER doubt her cause everything is ALWAYS about her?


----------



## pixiegirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> Don't you know what ever Pixie says is the truth and you should NEVER doubt her cause everything is ALWAYS about her?



Some people, I swear.


----------



## pingrr

Jameo said:
			
		

> Don't you know what ever Pixie says is the truth and you should NEVER doubt her



What I say is the truth and should be taken as the gospel.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> What I say is the truth and should be taken as the gospel.



........................


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> ........................



pingrr is quoted in a few books... you would be surprised....


----------



## pixiegirl

chess said:
			
		

> pingrr is quoted in a few books... you would be surprised....



I don't think the log books at the detention center count.


----------



## chernmax

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't think the log books at the detention center count.



Or Dr. Seuss...


----------



## chess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't think the log books at the detention center count.



no only for urinating in public...  haha...


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> no only for urinating in public...  haha...



I will urinate anywere I damn well please.Urinating is one of my god given rites.


----------



## pingrr

Hey look I am finally green and had my first chance to give out some red Karma to a few people then I got this message,



> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Hey look I am finally green and had my first chance to give out some red Karma to a few people then I got this message,


 You can only hand out 10 greens/red a day. Please try again tomorrow


----------



## ylexot

I guess I should feel honored that I'm on pingrr's top ten list.


----------



## pixiegirl

ylexot said:
			
		

> I guess I should feel honored that I'm on pingrr's top ten list.



You're on my top ten list too.  I'm sure for different reasons though.


----------



## ylexot

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You're on my top ten list too.  I'm sure for different reasons though.


I sure hope that pingrr's reasons are different


----------



## pingrr

I sign all of my red unlike most of the idiots on here.  Two of the 8 people that recently sent me red karma signed the rest did not.  The two people who singed it are off my list.  



> SOMDracing Imposters 11-06-2006 01:27 PM i hope u never get out of the red, u idiot



that is just an example of what most people send but are scared to sign


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I sign all of my red unlike most of the idiots on here.  Two of the 8 people that recently sent me red karma signed the rest did not.  The two people who singed it are off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> that is just an example of what most people send but are scared to sign




lol i have gotten plenty of green from ppl that unsigned it but then again...people want to be mysterious and not say who gave you positive or neg feedback


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I sign all of my red unlike most of the idiots on here.  Two of the 8 people that recently sent me red karma signed the rest did not.  The two people who singed it are off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> that is just an example of what most people send but are scared to sign


 If you didn't cry about it, you probably wouldn't get so much. Rule of thumb the more you biatch the more you get.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> If you didn't cry about it, you probably wouldn't get so much. Rule of thumb the more you biatch the more you get.



then why arent you in red


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> then why arent you in red


 Big girls don't cry.


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Hey look I am finally green and had my first chance to give out some red Karma to a few people then I got this message,



because you lost in beer pong dont get all uptight since you arent able to hand out karma... ill bring a few midgets by later to practive on at the dojo


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Big girls don't cry.



big hmm what are you trying to say.... your a BIG girl or grown up


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> If you didn't cry about it, you probably wouldn't get so much. Rule of thumb the more you biatch the more you get.



I just elliminated the problem...


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> big hmm what are you trying to say.... your a BIG girl or grown up


 I don't know, you've seen pictures you tell me, am I a "big" girl


----------



## Buckets

Owwwwwww....looky Who I Found...wvu Choked


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I don't know, you've seen pictures you tell me, am I a "big" girl



PM me the pictures, I'm much more liberal in my judging, which is why I have probably been laid more in my life than most...


----------



## pixiegirl

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Send me a picture i'll give you my opinoin



Cheating on me already?


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> Owwwwwww....looky Who I Found...wvu Choked



ok buckets... your going down.. luckily md somehow won... bastards


----------



## chess

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Send me a picture i'll give you my opinion



someone that is from pittsburgh has no right to talk... let alone with a name like nuckle sack freaking retard... you prolly are inbred to and just dont want to admit it... if you are from pittsburgh no one would want to claim you...

haha... mv loves me... its ok


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> PM me the pictures, I'm much more liberal in my judging, which is why I have probably been laid more in my life than most...



you dont want to see her pics   may make you run away


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> If you didn't cry about it, you probably wouldn't get so much. Rule of thumb the more you biatch the more you get.




I don't care about going back into the red.  If I did I wouldn't have signed everything I sent.  This is the internet.  I don't care if people like me or hate me online.


----------



## pixiegirl

chess said:
			
		

> haha... mv loves me... its ok



She lied to you.  Sorry.  She loves me.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> She lied to you.  Sorry.  She loves me.


 This is a true statement....I just didn't want to hurt their feelings Pixie.


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> PM me the pictures, I'm much more liberal in my judging, which is why I have probably been laid more in my life than most...


 Anyone can see the pictures..they are on my myspace.


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> This is a true statement....I just didn't want to hurt their feelings Pixie.


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> you dont want to see her pics   may make you run away



OK, now I really want to see them!!!


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> you dont want to see her pics   may make you run away


 eff you.


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> eff you.



It's ok, I don't "do it" for him either.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It's ok, I don't "do it" for him either.


 You "do it" for me though...and that's all that matters


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> eff you.


that is some tuff talk for big trucker chick.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> that is some tuff talk for big trucker chick.


 Aw did it somehow hurt your feelings?


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Aw did it somehow hurt your feelings?



Forget the boys.  Let's go touch each other were our swimsuits cover.


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Anyone can see the pictures..they are on my myspace.



OK, you're Hot!!! Damn I'm old...   But, just for you... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/hassellhoffdancer1oc.gif">


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Forget the boys.  Let's go touch each other were our swimsuits cover.


 Ok this time, can you bring some bubble bath, I am almost out.


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> OK, you're Hot!!! Damn I'm old...   But, just for you... <img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/chernmax/Avatars/hassellhoffdancer1oc.gif">


  I'm not sure what the picture is, since I am on NMCI but thanks


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Aw did it somehow hurt your feelings?



there is nothing you could type that could hurt my feelings.  The only thisng that would make me cry would to get banned from the Books store.


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Ok this time, can you bring some bubble bath, I am almost out.



Pumpkin Pie scented or Sparkling Cranberry?


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Pie scented or Sparkling Cranberry?


 Either one is fine.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> there is nothing you could type that could hurt my feelings.  The only thisng that would make me cry would to get banned from the Books store.


 I guess if I got banned from there I would cry too.


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the picture is, since I am on NMCI but thanks



Rats, visit back when you get home, NMCI Scuks...


----------



## chess

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> No Chess i do not frequent those kind of establishments


way to try and cover your homosexuality up... sounds like you have a serious problem making fun of others... seems like you need to take a look in the mirror buddy...


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Rats, visit back when you get home, NMCI Scuks...


 Will do...

but someone left me karma stating that I was infact a big girl...So maybe you were looking at the wrong web page. :


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> eff you.


haha im joking relax... have a drink.... do some drugs... and you will be okay !!


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Will do...
> 
> but someone left me karma stating that I was infact a big girl...So maybe you were looking at the wrong web page. :



Maybe he only dates Etheopians...


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> haha im joking relax... have a drink.... do some drugs... and you will be okay !!


 I had two drinks yesterday, so I suppose I could go for more


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Maybe he only dates Etheopians...


 And if that is the case, in yes I'm a BIG girl.


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I had two drinks yesterday, so I suppose I could go for more



I'll bring some with me.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'll bring some with me.


 See more reasons as too why i love you!


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I guess if I got banned from there I would cry too.



I am one of their best customers I don't think they would ever ban me.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I am one of their best customers I don't think they would ever ban me.


 I'm sure of that.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> See more reasons as too why i love you!



jager bombs  and Incedible Hulks  weee.... thats a reason to love me... haha

I was buying drinks on thurs since i won the 50/50 for over $$110


----------



## pingrr

I am a magician.  Poof this thread just re apeared.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Boom its on!  so what the hell is going on tonight?


----------



## chernmax

Just whoring through...


----------



## pingrr

I'm going to the Dojo for dinner since dingleberry bailed out.


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I'm going to the Dojo for dinner since dingleberry bailed out.



freaking deepthroating diver backed out.. damn him


----------



## chernmax

Bump.....


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Bump.....



weeeeee


----------



## pingrr

I am curently drunk and trying to rub one out


----------



## pingrr

> SOMDracing Imposters 11-10-2006 02:35 PM At least sign your Karma you ###### piece of ####
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 11-10-2006 02:31 PM At least sign your Karma you ###### piece of ####




I didn't send it. If it was from me. I would have signed it ass hole.  I sign all of the bad karma I send to people because I am not a pussy like you.


----------



## smoothmarine187

We have two kegs on ice and 1 is already tapped......I can't wait to get this party started!


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> We have two kegs on ice and 1 is already tapped......I can't wait to get this party started!



I was going to bring some beer with me but I guess I don't need to.


----------



## smoothmarine187

just bring 5 bucks and drink til you puke.......we got the cups.....beer pong balls.......darts......and of course the great "stump".........


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> I didn't send it. If it was from me. I would have signed it ass hole.  I sign all of the bad karma I send to people because I am not a pussy like you.


 SOMDracing Imposters 11-10-2006 02:34 PM At least sign your Karma you ###### piece of #### 
LMAO I got the same feedback from the same spineless wonder. They shouldn't talk about themselves like that


----------



## smoothmarine187

Squid you sorry bastard.......you missed a good party!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Another beautiful rainy day monday morning bump..............


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Squid you sorry bastard.......you missed a good party!


I had other priorities that I had to attend to. My 30th is around the corner. You better be at that one


----------



## smoothmarine187

Just tell me when.........I will be ready for action!


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just tell me when.........I will be ready for action!


It should be around the weekend of the 2nd and 3rd of Dec.


----------



## pixiegirl




----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>


 you can come to my party. We don't need them


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you can come to my party. We don't need them


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>


  woohoo! more hot tub action!!


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> woohoo! more hot tub action!!


You two can come


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> You two can come


  not now....we will have our own party!


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> You two can come



I bet we can!


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I bet we can!


----------



## smoothmarine187

If you need a place to throw it........my house is always open!


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> If you need a place to throw it........my house is always open!


lol why not, I had my last one there lol I think April is trying to throw me a surprise one because she keeps telling me that she has plans for me and that I can't go out and party on my 30th


----------



## pixiegirl

Car fixing party at my house tonight!


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Car fixing party at my house tonight!


What time and whats wrong


----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Car fixing party at my house tonight!



You buy the beer and we are there!....lol


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> What time and whats wrong



There is a huge thread called "damn car".........


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> There is a huge thread called "damn car".........


I'm too lazy to search


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You buy the beer and we are there!....lol



I can do that.


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to search



Here!


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Here!


I just read the first post and it looks as though you just need to get a new O2 sensor and clean the K&N air filter. Autozone can read the codes after that for free and it should tell you which one is bad but if your car is running lean then you are at MAX POWER lol but then again you also risk damaging it severely


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I just read the first post and it looks as though you just need to get a new O2 sensor and clean the K&N air filter. Autozone can read the codes after that for free and it should tell you which one is bad but if your car is running lean then you are at MAX POWER lol but then again you also risk damaging it severely




Sooo, what you're saying is your declining my invite to the car party?


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Sooo, what you're saying is your declining my invite to the car party?


With my schedule right now, I'm going to have to say yes


----------



## pixiegirl

crazysquid said:
			
		

> With my schedule right now, I'm going to have to say yes



Well see if we save any beer for you!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Well, I'm outta here..........talk to you guys later!


----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Well see if we save any beer for you!



So did you start working on your car, get drunk and pass out?  I never heard anything from you...........lol..........


----------



## chernmax

I wouldn't sweat it, reset the codes and see what comes back. Especially if you recently installed your CAI and forgot to disconnect your battery. My CAI reset by itself after 5 days, newer cars have really adaptive ECU's which will attempt to recal your engine back to stock, if it cannot adjust then hence your CAI light will come on and you will run lean unless you purchase some type of tuning computer like an APEXi Super AFC-II which is used to properly tune an engine when aftermarket parts are put onto a vehicle.


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sweat it, reset the codes and see what comes back. Especially if you recently installed your CAI and forgot to disconnect your battery. My CAI reset by itself after 5 days, newer cars have really adaptive ECU's which will attempt to recal your engine back to stock, if it cannot adjust then hence your CAI light will come on and you will run lean unless you purchase some type of tuning computer like an APEXi Super AFC-II which is used to properly tune an engine when aftermarket parts are put onto a vehicle.


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So did you start working on your car, get drunk and pass out?  I never heard anything from you...........lol..........



I opted for the grocery store instead.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I opted for the grocery store instead.


 What are you making me for dinner tonight?


----------



## pixiegirl

chernmax said:
			
		

> I wouldn't sweat it, reset the codes and see what comes back. Especially if you recently installed your CAI and forgot to disconnect your battery. My CAI reset by itself after 5 days, newer cars have really adaptive ECU's which will attempt to recal your engine back to stock, if it cannot adjust then hence your CAI light will come on and you will run lean unless you purchase some type of tuning computer like an APEXi Super AFC-II which is used to properly tune an engine when aftermarket parts are put onto a vehicle.



  You have to dumb it down so a girl can understand.


----------



## chernmax

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You have to dumb it down so a girl can understand.



Other than the check engine light, does the car drive the same but maybe slightly louder with the Cold Air Intake (CAI)???


----------



## pixiegirl

chernmax said:
			
		

> Other than the check engine light, does the car drive the same but maybe slightly louder with the Cold Air Intake (CAI)???



It's not a cold air; just a high flow (?).  It gets MUCH better gas mileage than the stock intake (I'm talking damn near 100 miles per tank).  I was thinking about it last night.  A friend of mine out that intake on probably 3 years ago and the only thing I noticed was it was a little louder.  Never had an issue.  I didn't know that the filter had to be oiled and thus would only take it off and rinse it.  The other half gave me a    and said it needed to be oiled and started taking care of it.  That would have been probably almost a year ago.  Since then I've had issues with the light coming on.  I took it into the shop several months ago because it was hesitating a good bit and the light was on.  They found NOTHING wrong besides some things being dirty.  It's not hesitating like it was but maybe a little bit and the light is on.


----------



## smoothmarine187

If he put to much oil on it, then that will cause all of the sensors to get really dirty!


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What are you making me for dinner tonight?



whoa....if both of you guys will be there.........I'm definetely going....


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> whoa....if both of you guys will be there.........I'm definetely going....


 Just one isn't good enough?


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What are you making me for dinner tonight?



Pie?


----------



## smoothmarine187

One is great.......but two is always better!........as long as no other dudes are involved...lol


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Pie?


 Pie sounds wonderful! You know the kind I like!!


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Pie sounds wonderful! You know the kind I like!!




Why yes, yes I do!


----------



## RoseRed

Speaking of pie...


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Why yes, yes I do!


----------



## smoothmarine187

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Speaking of pie...



hmmmmmm I wonder what kind of Cherry Pie they are talking about........I guess when your in prison.....any kind is good.


----------



## chernmax

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It's not a cold air; just a high flow (?).  It gets MUCH better gas mileage than the stock intake (I'm talking damn near 100 miles per tank).  I was thinking about it last night.  A friend of mine out that intake on probably 3 years ago and the only thing I noticed was it was a little louder.  Never had an issue.  I didn't know that the filter had to be oiled and thus would only take it off and rinse it.  The other half gave me a    and said it needed to be oiled and started taking care of it.  That would have been probably almost a year ago.  Since then I've had issues with the light coming on.  I took it into the shop several months ago because it was hesitating a good bit and the light was on.  They found NOTHING wrong besides some things being dirty.  It's not hesitating like it was but maybe a little bit and the light is on.



OK this is what I recommend, clean the new filter according to instructions on the cleaning kit box. Don't over-oil!!! Go to an Autozone, Advanced Auto and have them reset your error codes (free). Wait and see if they come back...

If they don't, where done...


----------



## crazysquid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Speaking of pie...


Must have been a different type of cherry pie


----------



## pingrr

If those prisoners were running around neaked for a slice of pie.  Imagine what they were doing for a hamburger.  Thats what happens when you have a couple gay guards at a prison.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Adebesi gets a piece of everyone's pie!


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Adebesi gets a piece of everyone's pie!


I might have to take you up on that offer to throw my party at your place because COMNAVWIFELANT isn't spilling the beans on whether she's throwing me one or not


----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Pie?




so how was the pie eating competition last night?


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> so how was the pie eating competition last night?


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> so how was the pie eating competition last night?



...............................


----------



## smoothmarine187




----------



## crazysquid

That pie must have been AWESOME for them to be speechless   or it wore them out


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> so how was the pie eating competition last night?



  I'm still sleepy.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm still sleepy.


  round 4,976 tonight?


----------



## smoothmarine187

I better get invited this time!  Squid and I will be your audience...........


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I better get invited this time!  Squid and I will be your audience...........


I'll even be a volunteer


----------



## smoothmarine187

I better get to help out to then..........because there is no way I'm watching the 3 of you.........


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> round 4,976 tonight?



Yep, yep!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I better get invited this time!  Squid and I will be your audience...........


 You were invited last time, but decided other things were more important....


----------



## smoothmarine187

hahaha....there is no way that would ever happen........you guys should have come to the party that I had on Saturday!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahaha....there is no way that would ever happen........you guys should have come to the party that I had on Saturday!


 Wasn't invited, that's why me and pixie had our own party.


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Wasn't invited, that's why me and pixie had our own party.


We'll get you both to come to the next one


----------



## crazysquid

bump


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> We'll get you both to come to the next one


 Just how do you plan on doing that?


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Just how do you plan on doing that?


By sending you an invite and waiting for you to arrive


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> By sending you an invite and waiting for you to arrive


 It wont be that easy.


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> It wont be that easy.


So your telling me that you like to play hard to get


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> So your telling me that you like to play hard to get



Work her dude!!!


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Work her dude!!!


I'm trying but she's being a tease


----------



## pappy

GOOD GOD this thread has a lot of posts


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'm trying but she's being a tease


 You make that sound like a bad thing


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You make that sound like a bad thing



I know I enjoy it!


----------



## pingrr

I don;t like a girl that plays hard to get.  I want a nice youg lady who just sits on the corner with an open for bussiness sign.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I don;t like a girl that plays hard to get.  I want a nice youg lady who just sits on the corner with an open for bussiness sign.


 You would. the only trouble with that is you would have to find someone breathing


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You would. the only trouble with that is you would have to find someone breathing



lol...I don't think it has to be breathing, but it may have to be warm.......I could be wrong about that also though.......


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...I don't think it has to be breathing, but it may have to be warm.......I could be wrong about that also though.......


 Probably, but he should probably use humans instead of livestock. But hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## pingrr

I'm not picky.  I just want 3 holes and a heartbeat.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> I'm not picky.  I just want 3 holes and a heartbeat.


 That's really a gross thought.


----------



## chernmax

OM Freakin God, this thread has taken a weird twist...


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> OM Freakin God, this thread has taken a weird twist...


 And it needs to go no further.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> I'm not picky.  I just want 3 holes and a heartbeat.



Think sheep, they appreciate it and they always want you to commmmmmmmmmmmeee Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkk...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Think sheep, they appreciate it and they always want you to commmmmmmmmmmmeee Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackkk...


----------



## RoseRed

chernmax said:
			
		

> OM Freakin God, this thread has taken a weird twist...


Understatement.


----------



## smoothmarine187

This thread is like fine wine..........


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> This thread is like fine wine..........


It has def aged


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> This thread is like fine wine..........


 Or maybe like sour milk


----------



## smoothmarine187

awwwwwww come on..........hey where's your girlfriend at?


----------



## smoothmarine187

I think we should all meet up at Roses after work...........this would be a perfect day for it!


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Or maybe like sour milk


That's ok though. Pingrr has churned it into butter and spread it on the Rose's girls' buttocks for lunch. Of course he better save me a slice of that pie


----------



## smoothmarine187

mmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm #####....(dave chapelle voice).......


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I think we should all meet up at Roses after work...........this would be a perfect day for it!


Can I go? I want to meet you guys. You all seem like a normal bunch


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> That's ok though. Pingrr has churned it into butter and spread it on the Rose's girls' buttocks for lunch. Of course he better save me a slice of that pie


 Well there went my lunch, and homemade cookies...


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well there went my lunch, and homemade cookies...


   Oh come on, where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> Oh come on, where's your sense of adventure?


 I have plenty of adventure, I am just not a sicko.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Meet us a Roses.......there is plenty to eat there.!........I"m outta here.....time for me to head home.......With this beautiful weather.....I should be there in about 3 hours


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Meet us a Roses.......there is plenty to eat there.!........I"m outta here.....time for me to head home.......With this beautiful weather.....I should be there in about 3 hours


Have a safe trip home there Mr. Marine and I'll see you at Rose's later


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> Can I go? I want to meet you guys. You all seem like a normal bunch


Sure at Rose's the more the marrier.  Plus after Roses I can give you a tour of the special rooms in the back of the book store.


----------



## pingrr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I have plenty of adventure, I am just not a sicko.




It sounds like you need Jesus in your life.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> It sounds like you need Jesus in your life.


 Probably.


----------



## pappy

pingrr said:
			
		

> Sure at Rose's the more the marrier.  Plus after Roses I can give you a tour of the special rooms in the back of the book store.


 How much are the face dances there?


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> How much are the face dances there?



It depends on who you get it from.  If you get it from the top girl it will cost you $5.


----------



## pappy

pingrr said:
			
		

> It depends on who you get it from.  If you get it from the top girl it will cost you $5.


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## pingrr

Just make sur eyou bring 10 bucks with you.  Then you will be able to get whatever you want.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> It sounds like you need a lot of Jesus Juice in your life.



Fixed:


----------



## mv_princess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Fixed:


 Probably need that too


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> It depends on who you get it from.  If you get it from the top girl it will cost you $5.



The botton girl is 35 cents, bring change, the girls always claim to have none...


----------



## pappy

chernmax said:
			
		

> The botton girl is 35 cents, bring change, the girls always claim to have none...


So all I need is $20 and I can go all night


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> So all I need is $20 and I can go all night



$10  will last you all night.  You could get a face dace from all of the girls and a couple curtacy tugs for $9.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> $10  will last you all night.  You could get a face dace from all of the girls and a couple curtacy tugs for $9.


This I have to see


----------



## chernmax

pappy said:
			
		

> So all I need is $20 and I can go all night



In change...


----------



## smoothmarine187

So are we going tonight or what?


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> So are we going tonight or what?


I can't do crap tonight. Today's my daughter's first birthday so I'm going to spoil her even more rotten


----------



## smoothmarine187

awww man...I thought the party was saturday!


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I can't do crap tonight. Today's my daughter's first birthday so I'm going to spoil her even more rotten


 Tell the squidette Happy Birthday for me


----------



## pingrr

I just got back from rose's.  It looks like all of you punks missed out on a real good time.   I just got $6 dollar special.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I was there!  You probably just didn't see me.....I had one of those giant manatee's on top of me.......


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> I just got back from rose's.  It looks like all of you punks missed out on a real good time.   I just got $6 dollar special.


Wish I could have gone


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Wish I could have gone


You should have. That place is WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## crazysquid

Hey Pingrr
 SOMDracing Imposters 11-17-2006 09:59 AM Ask PINGRR if Ashley got that Mole/Freckle removed off her Tit yet? 
 SOMDracing Imposters 11-17-2006 09:55 AM Ask PINGRR if Ashley got that Mole/Freckle removed off her Tit yet? 

The pole smoker Slotted wanted me to ask you something    
I think I finally found someone who REALLY gets offended when they get red


----------



## smoothmarine187

looks like you hurt his feelings...........awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## smoothmarine187

That sorry sack......hit me twice with the same thing..........


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Hey Pingrr
> SOMDracing Imposters 11-17-2006 09:59 AM Ask PINGRR if Ashley got that Mole/Freckle removed off her Tit yet?
> SOMDracing Imposters 11-17-2006 09:55 AM Ask PINGRR if Ashley got that Mole/Freckle removed off her Tit yet?
> 
> The pole smoker Slotted wanted me to ask you something
> I think I finally found someone who REALLY gets offended when they get red


I wish I could be an internet tuff guy like that tool


----------



## crazysquid

pappy said:
			
		

> I wish I could be an internet tuff guy like that tool


Slotted's a big baby that can't handle when someone puts him in his place


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> That sorry sack......hit me twice with the same thing..........




Me too.  What a tool.


----------



## Floyd2004

Me also... Hmm i dont even know this guy and hes a total ass to everyone


----------



## pappy

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Me also... Hmm i dont even know this guy and hes a total ass to everyone


He gave you the same thing he gave the other guys?? What did you do wrong besides drive a neon


----------



## Floyd2004

pappy said:
			
		

> He gave you the same thing he gave the other guys?? What did you do wrong besides drive a neon



Yea same thing one after another about a freckle or something...

I like my reliable car very much thank you


----------



## chernmax

Normally if someone acts like an as$$, I'm capable of handing it back to them... Stay strong troopers!!!


----------



## chernmax

pappy said:
			
		

> What did you do wrong besides drive a neon



..............................


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> Normally if someone acts like an as$$, I'm capable of handing it back to them... Stay strong troopers!!!



Not really worth my time to come back with anything.


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> ..............................



Why is it a crime that I drive a Neon?


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Not really worth my time to come back with anything.



Not you   , slotted...


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> Not you   , slotted...



Yea I know, I meant anyone that trys to start anything with me... Its not worth my time. I dont sit on these threads waiting for replies all day.


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Why is it a crime that I drive a Neon?



No crime but pingrr delivery was pretty funny, an at least you have wheels...


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> No crime but pingrr delivery was pretty funny, an at least you have wheels...



Pingrr delivery? Im not even sure I wanna know...


----------



## pappy

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Why is it a crime that I drive a Neon?


   just busting your balls


----------



## smoothmarine187




----------



## pixiegirl




----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

>



what?


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> what?


 I wore her out last night...


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I wore her out last night...



I've had a bad day....  Hold me.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I've had a bad day....  Hold me.




What happened?


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I've had a bad day....  Hold me.


 Come here...


----------



## chernmax

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I wore her out last night...



 :worthless


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> :worthless



HAHA, Thats what im talking about!


----------



## PrchJrkr

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Come here...



Please change your AV. I keep having to wipe the drool off of my desk. TIA 



p.s. You look great today!


----------



## mv_princess

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> Please change your AV. I keep having to wipe the drool off of my desk. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. You look great today!


 You like my shirt too huh? Makes my boob's look good


----------



## smoothmarine187

you better be wearing that tonight!


----------



## CrashTest

It’s ironic how Squid got lambasted when he started this thread and now it’s actually become a Forum within a Forum.

Just goes to show that folks who are into cars and partying will prevail over those who drive minivans have to spend their weekends at Hyperspace.  I wish I had a cool car.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I was thinking the same thing.......you need to get rid of that crappy Viper and buy something nice..........


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing.......you need to get rid of that crappy Viper and buy something nice..........



Yep - my ball$ are too tiny for a car like that.

I forgot about Pingrr when I made my comment about Hyperspace.  He likes that place cause he can teach kids about delinquency while sharking on under-sexed soccer-moms.


----------



## chernmax

That's why I like you guys, always in the game like myself...


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> That's why I like you guys, always in the game like myself...




You should come to our New years party  haha


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> You should come to our New years party  haha



Put me on the guest list!!!


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Put me on the guest list!!!



Crashtest said we could have a party at his place again


----------



## smoothmarine187

Sounds good.........party at Crast Test's house!  I think we should rent out Roses place and party like


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Sounds good.........party at Crast Test's house!  I think we should rent out Roses place and party like


HELL YEA!!!!! Are we still game to throw my party at your place?


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Put me on the guest list!!!


I'll have you on all the future guest lists


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'll have you on all the future guest lists



yeah, I think he can probably hang with the big dogs.........


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> yeah, I think he can probably hang with the big dogs.........


I don't know though, he was an O when he got out but he was prior enlisted so maybe he still has some balls left to hang


----------



## smoothmarine187

As long as he was enlisted at some point..........he should be ok.


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> As long as he was enlisted at some point..........he should be ok.



13 years enlisted, E-1 to Chief (E-7)...  

11 years officer, 0-1 to 0-4 (select), but I decided it best for my family and I to retire instead,  I retired as an 0-3 LDO Ordnance Tech...   

So my balls still hang really low...  

I have the info on my homepage toward the bottom!!!

Click here for link


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> 13 years enlisted, E-1 to Chief (E-7)...
> 
> 11 years officer, 0-1 to 0-4 (select), but I decided it best for my family and I to retire instead,  I retired as an 0-3 LDO Ordnance Tech...
> 
> So my balls still hang really low...
> 
> I have the info on my homepage toward the bottom!!!
> 
> Click here for link



I think ive seen that Nissan around before...
Heres mine. Im EVERYWHERE in the county. About 100 miles a day on her.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/682642


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I think ive seen that Nissan around before...
> Heres mine. Im EVERYWHERE in the county. About 100 miles a day on her.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/682642



You do a lot of driving then.  It probably takes me a week to put 100 miles on my car.


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I think ive seen that Nissan around before...
> Heres mine. Im EVERYWHERE in the county. About 100 miles a day on her.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/682642



..........................NICE!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> You do a lot of driving then.  It probably takes me a week to put 100 miles on my car.



I wish i could put 100 miles on her in a week... just to and from work is about 60ish


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> ..........................NICE!!!



Thanks


----------



## smoothmarine187

You guys suck..........I put 180 miles a day on my car!


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You guys suck..........I put 180 miles a day on my car!



Do we have a date tomorrow or what?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Its on!  How does 3 sound?


----------



## pixiegirl

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its on!  How does 3 sound?



3 is good!


----------



## mv_princess

Both of you are cheating on me now!


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Both of you are cheating on me now!



lol...oh come on.....you know why I drive 180 miles in a day....driving back and forth to your house!


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...oh come on.....you know why I drive 180 miles in a day....driving back and forth to your house!


 I don't share well....more or less share the both of you with each other


----------



## pingrr

Everybody should be willing to share.  I would have shared my pumkin with some of you if it wasn't stolen.


----------



## CrashTest

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I don't share well....more or less share the both of you with each other



I don't know about her, but there's plenty of him to go around.


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Both of you are cheating on me now!


I wuold never cheat on you. Except when they have a new girl at Rose's so I have no choice


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Everybody should be willing to share.  I would have shared my pumkin with some of you if it wasn't stolen.



Well, I'm not going to lie to you........I didn't steal it, but that night I was over there drunk.......I pounded the seeds right out of it.  Thats why I came inside sweating.


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not going to lie to you........I didn't steal it, but that night I was over there drunk.......I pounded the seeds right out of it.  Thats why I came inside sweating.


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> I wuold never cheat on you. Except when they have a new girl at Rose's so I have no choice


 I bet I could change your mind


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I bet I could change your mind


I bet you could


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I bet I could change your mind



Ahem... clearing throat....  I'm watching you!


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ahem... clearing throat....  I'm watching you!


 You are cheating on me with smoothmarine!! I just said I could change his mind, which i think I could


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You are cheating on me with smoothmarine!! I just said I could change his mind, which i think I could



Thats not cheating........its sharing........there's plenty of love to go around.......


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Thats not cheating........its sharing........there's plenty of love to go around.......


 I done told you already, I don't like sharing. I am very greedy


----------



## pixiegirl

mv_princess said:
			
		

> You are cheating on me with smoothmarine!! I just said I could change his mind, which i think I could



I'm being resourceful.  A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not going to lie to you........I didn't steal it, but that night I was over there drunk.......I pounded the seeds right out of it.  Thats why I came inside sweating.



Thats ok.  At least I know that whoever stole it didn't get to enjoy any pumkin seeds.

I bought another pumkin that I keep under my desk at work.  That way I can have a little fun when I take  break.  I may have to through it out prety soon.  She is starting to get rotten.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> Thats ok.  At least I know that whoever stole it didn't get to enjoy any pumkin seeds.
> 
> I bought another pumkin that I keep under my desk at work.  That way I can have a little fun when I take  break.  I may have to through it out prety soon.  She is starting to get rotten.


Did you salt the seeds real good so you could bake and eat them?


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I done told you already, I don't like sharing. I am very greedy


I started this thread and you have the most    
*User Name Posts 
mv_princess  152 
pingrr  117 
crazysquid  103 
Floyd2004  89 
chernmax  82 
thakidistight  69 
chess  61 
smoothmarine187  54 *


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I started this thread and you have the most
> *User Name Posts
> mv_princess  152
> pingrr  117
> crazysquid  103
> Floyd2004  89
> chernmax  82
> thakidistight  69
> chess  61
> smoothmarine187  54 *


 Is this an issue?


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Is this an issue?


no, just bored and realized I could click on the link for post count


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> no, just bored and realized I could click on the link for post count


 nice! now go get some work done.


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> nice! now go get some work done.


Yes mam


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I started this thread and you have the most
> *User Name Posts
> mv_princess  152
> pingrr  117
> crazysquid  103
> Floyd2004  89
> chernmax  82
> thakidistight  69
> chess  61
> smoothmarine187  54 *



.............................................83


----------



## pingrr

Thats about 25% of my total posts all in this one thread


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> Thats about 25% of my total posts all in this one thread



You actually mean there are other threads in this forum?  Who needs others when you have this one?


----------



## pixiegirl

CrashTest said:
			
		

> You actually mean there are other threads in this forum?  Who needs others when you have this one?



There's way juicier ones than this one.


----------



## crazysquid

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> There's way juicier ones than this one.


No way! This one's the juiciest


----------



## smoothmarine187

You know the Princess just loves herself some somdracing mens.........lol.....


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You know the Princess just loves herself some somdracing mens.........lol.....


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You know the Princess just loves herself some somdracing mens.........lol.....


She just loves our rods


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> She just loves our rods


 Only those that have them.


----------



## pixiegirl

BUt one day you boys will come to accept the facts....  And that's that MV loves me the best.


----------



## mv_princess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> BUt one day you boys will come to accept the facts....  And that's that MV loves me the best.


 And don't forget that!


----------



## pappy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Only those that have them.


I have the hottest rod of them all


----------



## pingrr

pappy said:
			
		

> I have the hottest rod of them all



I have the most diseased rod of them all.


----------



## chess

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> There's way juicier ones than this one.



thats what ace says about your .....   

ahh i love being on freaking travel, this blows


----------



## Floyd2004

wow 1350 posts and going!


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> wow 1350 posts and going!



...............................1351


----------



## pingrr

chernmax said:
			
		

> ...............................1351



Yea this thread has a life of its own.  It is unstopable.


----------



## smoothmarine187

It looks like I will be getting a new Evo in December.......as long as I can find Electric Blue.......the search is on!


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It looks like I will be getting a new Evo in December.......as long as I can find Electric Blue.......the search is on!



Another one comes to the E-Blue side


----------



## smoothmarine187

Yeah, I love that color.  I kept telling myself that I looked "blue by you" better that I had on my 03, but EB looks way better..........its just going to be hard to find!


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It looks like I will be getting a new Evo in December.......as long as I can find Electric Blue.......the search is on!



EVO's kick butt (for those who can afford one).  Were you able to strip any stuff off the one that got snuffed-out a few months ago?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Not to much.....I just grabbed my alcohol injection controller (which is the expensive part)........my boost gauge........and my Alpine Cd player.  All the rest was pretty much worthless.......


----------



## pingrr

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Not to much.....I just grabbed my alcohol injection controller (which is the expensive part)........my boost gauge........and my Alpine Cd player.  All the rest was pretty much worthless.......




I hope you remembered to get my pocket pussy out of the glove box.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I was looking everywhere for it, then I looked around the corner and there were about 5 people tearing into that poor thing.  I even used it, in an effort to try and steal it, but they ran away with it.  Just buy a few more pumpkins.


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I was looking everywhere for it, then I looked around the corner and there were about 5 people tearing into that poor thing.  I even used it, in an effort to try and steal it, but they ran away with it.  Just buy a few more pumpkins.


You sick puppies I would have at least practised safe sex with it and wore a rubber    can't wait to see the new ride when you get it. You better mod it the same as your old one


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> You sick puppies I would have at least practised safe sex with it and wore a rubber    can't wait to see the new ride when you get it. You better mod it the same as your old one



we know you dont wear rubbers.. due two 2 kids hahahaha    

####a


----------



## Ghetto Smurf

Yall aint got nothing on my moms skylark, people only seeing that beast if 2k is on the table.


----------



## Ghetto Smurf

pingrr said:
			
		

> I hope you remembered to get my pocket pussy out of the glove box.




Dont you mean pocket ass??


----------



## pappy

Ghetto Smurf said:
			
		

> Yall aint got nothing on my moms skylark, people only seeing that beast if 2k is on the table.


You rmom's skylark aint got #### on my step dad's astrovan. I just put true duals on that sucka yo


----------



## pappy

chess said:
			
		

> we know you dont wear rubbers.. due two 2 kids hahahaha
> 
> ####a


That just proves that I get laid. What's yours


----------



## C-Murda

I'll take all you fools to school with my blacked out Escalade sitting deep on 26" chrome spinners, that joint runs 11's at the track dawg.


----------



## pappy

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I'll take all you fools to school with my blacked out Escalade sitting deep on 26" chrome spinners, that joint runs 11's at the track dawg.


How do you figure that? My spinner hub caps add propulsion to my rig


----------



## C-Murda

pappy said:
			
		

> How do you figure that? My spinner hub caps add propulsion to my rig



Thats what I'm talkin bout!  Once those bladez start spinning, they can't be stopped.


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> That just proves that I get laid. What's yours



haha... well doesnt mean you get laid when you put a ruffee in the drink


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> haha... well doesnt mean you get laid when you put a ruffee in the drink



Your wrong.  That still counts.


----------



## mv_princess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Your wrong.  That still counts.


 No that doesn't count.


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> No that doesn't count.



I guess it all depends on who you ask.  Pingrr likes to use roofies and then throw the girl in a bathtub full of ice so he will get the sensation of pounding on a corpse.......


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Your wrong.  That still counts.



sadly its very true it happens for alot of people... i know a few that come to mind....


----------



## pingrr

From time to time I will give myself a roofy.


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> From time to time I will give myself a roofy.



i think you need to post a thread about sat night


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I guess it all depends on who you ask.  Pingrr likes to use roofies and then throw the girl in a bathtub full of ice so he will get the sensation of pounding on a corpse.......



.....................  I just fell off my chair and spit my coffee on the ceiling...............


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I guess it all depends on who you ask.  Pingrr likes to use roofies and then throw the girl in a bathtub full of ice so he will get the sensation of pounding on a corpse.......


----------



## chess

haha thats funny as #### there 187.... you sicko


----------



## smoothmarine187

Me? Pingrr is the sicko.......lol


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Me? Pingrr is the sicko.......lol



both of you jail cell roomates  pounding each others meats like its the last meal you will get


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> both of you jail cell roomates  pounding each others meats like its the last meal you will get



we will be hitting it hard like body guards, but you will be in the middle


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> we will be hitting it hard like body guards, but you will be in the middle



oh just how i want to be the peanut butter in between two nice pieces of sliced bread... haha


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> both of you jail cell roomates  pounding each others meats like its the last meal you will get




When your in jail there are different rules you have to go by.  Remember its only gay if you push back.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> When your in jail there are different rules you have to go by.  Remember its only gay if you push back.




lol...nice one.......we used to always say.....Its not gay if your in the field, it just helping a buddy out........lol


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...nice one.......we used to always say.....Its not gay if your in the field, it just helping a buddy out........lol



i guess we now know... pingrr has pushed back several of times !!!


----------



## pingrr

Yea things are different out in the field.  I know I have doo doed in a 5 gallon bucket many times when I couldn't find a toilet.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea things are different out in the field.  I know I have doo doed in a 5 gallon bucket many times when I couldn't find a toilet.



Hey...hurry up and make a post about saturday....I want to hear about it!


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hey...hurry up and make a post about saturday....I want to hear about it!



i agree...

pingrr's walk to sheetz on sat  holla


----------



## jwwb2000

pingrr said:
			
		

> Yea things are different out in the field.  I know I have doo doed in a 5 gallon bucket many times when I couldn't find a toilet.



You puss.  That is why you have a small shovel so you can dig a hole, take a dump, then cover it up.


----------



## chess

haha pinger your a puss  haha


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You puss.  That is why you have a small shovel so you can dig a hole, take a dump, then cover it up.



Its better if you #### in a bag.........then instead of beating some dumbass with a bar of soap in a sock....you can beat him with that bag of #### until it explodes all over him.......lol........fun times


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its better if you #### in a bag.........then instead of beating some dumbass with a bar of soap in a sock....you can beat him with that bag of #### until it explodes all over him.......lol........fun times



The end result should be weither your teammate knows you had corn for dinner or not!!!


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> The end result should be weither your teammate knows you had corn for dinner or not!!!



hahah...


----------



## thakidistight

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its better if you #### in a bag.........then instead of beating some dumbass with a bar of soap in a sock....you can beat him with that bag of #### until it explodes all over him.......lol........fun times


Yes, that sounds like a lot of fun.....


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Its better if you #### in a bag.........then instead of beating some dumbass with a bar of soap in a sock....you can beat him with that bag of #### until it explodes all over him.......lol........fun times



That isn't fun.......taking a mre heater and making it go boom to scare the crap outta people is much more entertaining.


----------



## smoothmarine187

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That isn't fun.......taking a mre heater and making it go boom to scare the crap outta people is much more entertaining.



hahaha...I used to love making MRE bombs.......we also used to save all those little tabasco bottles that come in the MRE's.......dump them all into the heaters and then throw that into somenoes tent while they are sleeping.......its some pretty good tear gas.


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahaha...I used to love making MRE bombs.......we also used to save all those little tabasco bottles that come in the MRE's.......dump them all into the heaters and then throw that into somenoes tent while they are sleeping.......its some pretty good tear gas.





I bet it was.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I bet it was.




hes an azzhole what do you expect from a old dirty devil dog


----------



## smoothmarine187

hahahaah....I'm outta here........talk to you guys later


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> hahahaah....I'm outta here........talk to you guys later



have fun in your integra ricer  

see ya soon homie


----------



## Floyd2004

You driving a Teg now?! ouch. Sorry man.

I saw ol' Squid driving something white and old looking the other day


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You driving a Teg now?! ouch. Sorry man.
> 
> I saw ol' Squid driving something white and old looking the other day



well his eclipse blew up on him... so he bought a tegracer...

and squid drives a s10


----------



## 01mds10

chess said:
			
		

> well his eclipse blew up on him... so he bought a tegracer...
> 
> and squid drives a s10




wonder if squid wants to lower that there s10 of his!!  i could fix 'er right up

what are you driving around these days chess?  seems like you switch vehicles more then a rental agency?


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> well his eclipse blew up on him... so he bought a tegracer...
> 
> and squid drives a s10



Yup it was an s10


----------



## chess

chess has numerous cars  the skittle is still in full effect, i need tires for it bad ;( the saturn is always a pimp mobile !!


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> the saturn is always a pimp mobile !!



.....................................


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> .....................................



daily beater  gets me from home to work and work to home  10-15 bucks to fill up and goes a week and a half to webster field


----------



## 01mds10

chess said:
			
		

> daily beater  gets me from home to work and work to home  10-15 bucks to fill up and goes a week and a half to webster field



 

my daily beater costs 40 bucks to fill up and almost lasts a week traveling to pax river!


----------



## chess

01mds10 said:
			
		

> my daily beater costs 40 bucks to fill up and almost lasts a week traveling to pax river!



cant beat that... saturns f0 life...


----------



## smoothmarine187

My integra racer is way better!


----------



## Buckets

chess said:
			
		

> cant beat that... saturns f0 life...




SO....I got a huffy with a basket in front and a cool horn.....no money for gas and it is the pimp shhhh.....

The basket is big enough to fit chess' mom.hahahaha

j/k


----------



## mv_princess

Buckets said:
			
		

> SO....I got a huffy with a basket in front and a cool horn.....no money for gas and it is the pimp shhhh.....
> 
> The basket is big enough to fit chess' mom.hahahaha
> 
> j/k


 my big wheel is still better


----------



## pingrr

Buckets said:
			
		

> SO....I got a huffy with a basket in front and a cool horn.....no money for gas and it is the pimp shhhh.....
> 
> The basket is big enough to fit chess' mom.hahahaha
> 
> j/k




If you were a true pimp, you would stick a card in the spokes for that balla sound.


----------



## Buckets

pingrr said:
			
		

> If you were a true pimp, you would stick a card in the spokes for that balla sound.




Already got that covered. I have my shorties (new rule blows) stick there big toe in there. Produces the same sound. bbbbbrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Floyd2004

Buncha Ricers...   


Next they will be talking about the tornado to get HP


----------



## TeaBag Express

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Buncha Ricers...
> 
> 
> Next they will be talking about the tornado to get HP



You don't beliee in the power of an electric turbocharger.


----------



## Floyd2004

TeaBag Express said:
			
		

> You don't beliee in the power of an electric turbocharger.



Something like this... no.

www.Turbonator.com


----------



## smoothmarine187

Those things are sweet.....I put one in the Evo when I was bone stock and laid down 50 more horsepower to the wheels.


----------



## pingrr

Maybe I shoul dget a couple of those fo rmy CRV


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> Maybe I shoul dget a couple of those fo rmy CRV



You sold the CRV though...


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> If you were a true pimp, you would stick a card in the spokes for that balla sound.



haha someone got jokes


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> SO....I got a huffy with a basket in front and a cool horn.....no money for gas and it is the pimp shhhh.....
> 
> The basket is big enough to fit chess' mom.hahahaha
> 
> j/k



i got an electric scooter that you just plug into an outlet to charge it... hate on that son


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> My integra racer is way better!



but now your reverting back to the ricer days


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> i got an electric scooter that you just plug into an outlet to charge it... hate on that son



Mine has underglow


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Mine has underglow



typical *cough cough* ricer


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You sold the CRV though...



I traded iot for a sunfire, then ended up trading back.  But the dickhead that I traded with slole one of the turbos.


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded iot for a sunfire, then ended up trading back.  But the dickhead that I traded with slole one of the turbos.



Im sure it will still pull with 3 though


----------



## smoothmarine187

chess said:
			
		

> but now your reverting back to the ricer days




Not for long........I haven't decided if I want to buy a used NSX.....or an EVO.....obviously the cars a completely different, but I love how the NSX looks........


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Not for long........I haven't decided if I want to buy a used NSX.....or an EVO.....obviously the cars a completely different, but I love how the NSX looks........



EVO's kick butt but I say NSX.  Just remember though, NSX will carry only 1 drunken friend and not 4.

Besides, someone gave me red Karma for saying EVO's kick butt.


----------



## smoothmarine187

CrashTest said:
			
		

> EVO's kick butt but I say NSX.  Just remember though, NSX will carry only 1 drunken friend and not 4.
> 
> Besides, someone gave me red Karma for saying EVO's kick butt.



It must have been someone that got spanked by one.....lol.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

The NSX isn't that great of a car.  There is't even enough room to put a chainsaw in the trunk.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It must have been someone that got spanked by one.....lol.


wasnt me I sign my karma... buncha haters...


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> It must have been someone that got spanked by one.....lol.



Pingrr comes to mind since he's been spanked by everything and everyone but he can't leave karma.


----------



## chernmax

Not me, I always sign mine, but heck, I rarely read it anyway...


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

CrashTest said:
			
		

> EVO's kick butt but I say NSX.  Just remember though, NSX will carry only 1 drunken friend and not 4.
> 
> Besides, someone gave me red Karma for saying EVO's kick butt.



I know who left that Karma but if I told you, I'd have to cut ya.


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Pingrr comes to mind since he's been spanked by everything and everyone but he can't leave karma.



pingrrs car can do a good rwd burnout


----------



## pingrr

It has also been know to crash trough peoples front yards while doing this.


----------



## pingrr

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Pingrr comes to mind since he's been spanked by everything and everyone but he can't leave karma.



True but I can leave Gray Karma like nobodys business.  I also have two other accounts that can leave red.


----------



## chernmax

pingrr said:
			
		

> True but I can leave Gray Karma like nobodys business.  I also have two other accounts that can leave red.



Too much information...


----------



## dustin

CrashTest said:
			
		

> EVO's kick butt but I say NSX.  Just remember though, NSX will carry only 1 drunken friend and not 4.
> 
> Besides, someone gave me red Karma for saying EVO's kick butt.


 Screw the NSX,

Get this: http://norfolk.craigslist.org/car/234011679.html


----------



## SMIB Sucks

Hey guys!  What if we all meet at the parking lot of Wal-Mart and we can all race our crappy ass cars around!  Then we can all pretend to be cool and try to look hard as we hang out there.  Maybe afterwards we can go and get a Slurpee from the 7-11!   Then, if we are lucky, we can all do each other in the butt!  Wow, you guys all so much fun to hang out with!


----------



## C-Murda

holla at yo boy C murda


----------



## Floyd2004

C-Murda said:
			
		

> holla at yo boy C murda



Ummm... Holla...


----------



## mv_princess

SMIB Sucks said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  What if we all meet at the parking lot of Wal-Mart and we can all race our crappy ass cars around!  Then we can all pretend to be cool and try to look hard as we hang out there.  Maybe afterwards we can go and get a Slurpee from the 7-11!   Then, if we are lucky, we can all do each other in the butt!  Wow, you guys all so much fun to hang out with!


  you must be very lonely


----------



## chernmax

SMIB Sucks said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  What if we all meet at the parking lot of Wal-Mart and we can all race our crappy ass cars around!  Then we can all pretend to be cool and try to look hard as we hang out there.  Maybe afterwards we can go and get a Slurpee from the 7-11!   Then, if we are lucky, we can all do each other in the butt!  Wow, you guys all so much fun to hang out with!



Sorry, but I'm not feeling your lifestyle...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Ummm... Holla...




holla for a dolla.... not hard for some on this forum


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm not feeling your lifestyle...




i think hes a sheltered smib


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> i think hes a sheltered smib



WORD!!!


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> WORD!!!




word up...


WVU won and im in a semi good mood


----------



## Floyd2004

Stupid cold weather...

Im too skinny for this sh*t


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Stupid cold weather...
> 
> Im too skinny for this sh*t



wear a jacket young buckaroo


----------



## Tomahawk202

I was sitting at the light the other night, and saw over in the Wal-Mart parking lot a bunch of "speed racers". So as I waited for the light to turn green, a young punk pulled up next to me, rev'd his engine and wanted me to race him. I said ok, pulled my seat belt tighter, and rev'd the monsters under my hood. He didn't see the two police cruisers sitting in the shadows across the street, but I did.....When the light turned green he punched it, and I just inched along. Needless to say, he got a nice ticket. MUHHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## chess

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I was sitting at the light the other night, and saw over in the Wal-Mart parking lot a bunch of "speed racers". So as I waited for the light to turn green, a young punk pulled up next to me, rev'd his engine and wanted me to race him. I said ok, pulled my seat belt tighter, and rev'd the monsters under my hood. He didn't see the two police cruisers sitting in the shadows across the street, but I did.....When the light turned green he punched it, and I just inched along. Needless to say, he got a nice ticket. MUHHAHAHAHAHA....



where was this at ? what was he driving that is pretty funny!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> I was sitting at the light the other night, and saw over in the Wal-Mart parking lot a bunch of "speed racers". So as I waited for the light to turn green, a young punk pulled up next to me, rev'd his engine and wanted me to race him. I said ok, pulled my seat belt tighter, and rev'd the monsters under my hood. He didn't see the two police cruisers sitting in the shadows across the street, but I did.....When the light turned green he punched it, and I just inched along. Needless to say, he got a nice ticket. MUHHAHAHAHAHA....



I'm sure he was trying to race you in your sweet Jag.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he was trying to race you in your sweet Jag.




i have a jag too sucka free marine...

187 on dat


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> wear a jacket young buckaroo


I dont have a natural coat like you though


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I dont have a natural coat like you though



haha i have enough to keep meat on my bonse, and not freeze my small sack like someone as in your situation.... 

if you wore more than a t-shirt i doubt you would have an issue of staying worm... asshat


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> haha i have enough to keep meat on my bonse, and not freeze my small sack like someone as in your situation....
> 
> if you wore more than a t-shirt i doubt you would have an issue of staying worm... asshat




He isn't asshat.


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I dont have a natural coat like you though



Penguins have feathers, not coats.


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> haha i have enough to keep meat on my bonse, and not freeze my small sack like someone as in your situation....
> 
> if you wore more than a t-shirt i doubt you would have an issue of staying worm... asshat



There is only one asshat on this forums. Please come up with another pet name for your girlyfriend TIA


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Penguins have feathers, not coats.




thats why hes my ##### haha... hes a lil slow, thats what happens when you just create drawings... duh hahaha

how bout wvu there Crash...


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> There is only one asshat on this forums. Please come up with another pet name for your girlyfriend TIA



I dont see your cousin anywhere  hes an asshat hahaha 

your something else *pffft*


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> He isn't asshat.


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> I dont see your cousin anywhere  hes an asshat hahaha
> 
> your something else *pffft*



No, Mainman is the OG Asshat around this joint


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> No, Mainman is the OG Asshat around this joint



haha


----------



## pappy

Chess just likes it in the ass


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> thats why hes my ##### haha... hes a lil slow, thats what happens when you just create drawings... duh hahaha
> 
> how bout wvu there Crash...



Yep - it's good but too late for BCS.


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> thats why hes my ##### haha... hes a lil slow, thats what happens when you just create drawings... duh hahaha
> 
> how bout wvu there Crash...



You know I can draw and design good


----------



## Floyd2004

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> He isn't asshat.



Thanks


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> Chess just likes it in the ass


only if i was a squid i would...

navy promotes gays... gays in the navy


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You know I can draw and design good



decent


----------



## jwwb2000

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Thanks



Like Jameo said...there is only one asshat on these boards...

Chess..don't be afraid to come out of the closet.  It is acceptable to do come on out these days


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Like Jameo said...there is only one asshat on these boards...
> 
> Chess..don't be afraid to come out of the closet.  It is acceptable to do come on out these days




i guess hes an old asshat we have new asshats....

haha im straighter than a pencil  haha... trust me  i dont like man on man butt sex.... maybe you enjoy watching but i prefer not too or partake in that...


----------



## Jameo

chess said:
			
		

> i guess hes an old asshat we have new asshats....
> 
> haha im straighter than a pencil  haha... trust me  i dont like man on man butt sex.... maybe you enjoy watching but i prefer not too or partake in that...



Ain't nobody ever gonna replace MM as the ASSHAT!


----------



## jwwb2000

chess said:
			
		

> i guess hes an old asshat we have new asshats....
> 
> haha im straighter than a pencil  haha... trust me  i dont like man on man butt sex.... maybe you enjoy watching but i prefer not too or partake in that...



Not my thing either.  I don't like to watch that crap.


----------



## chess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Not my thing either.  I don't like to watch that crap.



as long as we have that clear


----------



## chess

Jameo said:
			
		

> Ain't nobody ever gonna replace MM as the ASSHAT!



haha... yah yah ... im not into the somd culture yet, and know the way you people are lol


----------



## crazysquid

CPR CPR...............


----------



## pingrr

The SOMD racing thread is back just like my triple turbo CRV.


----------



## chess

Booyacha


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> The SOMD racing thread is back just like my triple turbo CRV.



I thought it was a quad turbo.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I thought it was a quad turbo.


He only uses the 4th one in emergencies to get back to the DoJo


----------



## pingrr

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I thought it was a quad turbo.




It was a quad turbo then I traded it for a sunfire.  Then about 2 weeks later traded back again.  But the dirtbag I traded with stole one of the turbos before he sent it back to me.


----------



## crazysquid

Jose Cuervo Christmas Cookies: 

1 cup of water
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup of sugar
1 tsp salt
1 cup of brown sugar
1 tsp lemon juice
4 large eggs
1 cup nuts
2 cups of dried fruit
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila 

Sample the Cuervo to check quality. 
Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. 

Turn on the electric mixer...Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. 
Add one teaspoon of sugar.  Beat again. At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try another cup just in case. 

Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit.  Pick the frigging fruit off floor... 

Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry loose with a drewscriver. 
Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity. 

Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. 
Add table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. 
Greash the oven. 

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over - Don't forget to beat off the turner. 

Finally, throw the bowl out, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher. 

  CHERRY MISTMAS!


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Jose Cuervo Christmas Cookies:
> 
> 1 cup of water
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1 cup of sugar
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 cup of brown sugar
> 1 tsp lemon juice
> 4 large eggs
> 1 cup nuts
> 2 cups of dried fruit
> 1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila
> 
> Sample the Cuervo to check quality.
> Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink.
> 
> Turn on the electric mixer...Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.
> Add one teaspoon of sugar.  Beat again. At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK, try another cup just in case.
> 
> Turn off the mixerer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit.  Pick the frigging fruit off floor...
> 
> Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry loose with a drewscriver.
> Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity.
> 
> Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.
> Add table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find.
> Greash the oven.
> 
> Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over - Don't forget to beat off the turner.
> 
> Finally, throw the bowl out, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher.
> 
> CHERRY MISTMAS!



well you making these or what ???


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> well you making these or what ???


of course!! With Jeager Bomb chasers


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> of course!! With Jeager Bomb chasers



hahaha.... when you going to come out, smooth calls you everytime but you never show


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> hahaha.... when you going to come out, smooth calls you everytime but you never show


When does that jarhead call me


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> When does that jarhead call me



i was standing next to him when he called you sucka free.... 

none of this i have a bedtime crap, i know your old but sheesh hahah


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> i was standing next to him when he called you sucka free....
> 
> none of this i have a bedtime crap, i know your old but sheesh hahah


Once I get the house, college, and my car straight, I'll be out a little more.


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Once I get the house, college, and my car straight, I'll be out a little more.



3 keg party on sat... you gonna be there...


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> hahaha.... when you going to come out, smooth calls you everytime but you never show




He has been out more recently than you have.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> He has been out more recently than you have.


OOOO SNAP lol   I can't this weekend. I have to be a squid this weekend


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> OOOO SNAP lol   I can't this weekend. I have to be a squid this weekend


Have fun Swabby    None of them ####sucking ####faced cumguzzling ******s ever invite me anywhere


----------



## nitwhit3286

pappy said:
			
		

> Have fun Swabby    None of them ####sucking ####faced cumguzzling ******s ever invite me anywhere




ewwwwww


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> Have fun Swabby    None of them ####sucking ####faced cumguzzling ******s ever invite me anywhere



your not cool enough ! thats why


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> He has been out more recently than you have.



due to me watching a real college football team play sucka free for life


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> Chess just likes it in the ass




thats your wife


----------



## pappy

chess said:
			
		

> thats your wife


She like it when I bend her over and give her the ole ram rod too bad your still stuck with the farm animals


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> She like it when I bend her over and give her the ole ram rod too bad your still stuck with the farm animals


----------



## Crow Bait

I love this thread.


----------



## Floyd2004

Crow Bait said:
			
		

> I love this thread.



Dont we all...

Try reading from Pg 1 till now. most of the thread doesnt make sense


----------



## Crow Bait

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Dont we all...
> 
> Try reading from Pg 1 till now. most of the thread doesnt make sense



I tried....maybe 3 months ago.

This is on my list of things I find weird about this forum.


----------



## willie

...


----------



## Floyd2004

Crow Bait said:
			
		

> I tried....maybe 3 months ago.
> 
> This is on my list of things I find weird about this forum.



Its not weird... just some people trying to make it through the day.


----------



## chess

Crow Bait said:
			
		

> I love this thread.



well so do I


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> well so do I


X2


----------



## Two-er

Can I get this thread on audio cassette and just play it in the car while I'm driving?


----------



## crazysquid

Two-er said:
			
		

> Can I get this thread on audio cassette and just play it in the car while I'm driving?


It would definitely be hours of entertainment for you


----------



## chess

Two-er said:
			
		

> Can I get this thread on audio cassette and just play it in the car while I'm driving?




just imagine having voices next to each of the names

hearing pingrr's voice hahaha saying exactly what is posted  

it would be a blast for all involved


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> just imagine having voices next to each of the names
> 
> hearing pingrr's voice hahaha saying exactly what is posted
> 
> it would be a blast for all involved


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

>




are you coming to smoothmarine's nye bash ?


----------



## chernmax

Bump for the end of the 2006 stretch...


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> are you coming to smoothmarine's nye bash ?


That's a dumb question


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

>


----------



## pappy

All you somdracing homos better be at the new years bash


----------



## Floyd2004

pappy said:
			
		

> All you somdracing homos better be at the new years bash



Might.. not sure yet.


----------



## willie

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Might.. not sure yet.


You're homo?


----------



## pappy

willie said:
			
		

> You're homo?


You like sucking what?


----------



## Floyd2004

willie said:
			
		

> You're homo?



HAHA you never seem to have ANYTHING worth saying.


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> All you somdracing homos better be at the new years bash



i think pappy decided he was to old to drink...  

Happy new year 2007 from somdracing  wweeeeee


----------



## pappy

chess said:
			
		

> i think pappy decided he was to old to drink...
> 
> Happy new year 2007 from somdracing  wweeeeee


Yep, I'm getting older than your young ass


----------



## mv_princess

pappy said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm getting older than your young ass


----------



## smoothmarine187

Hopefully I will be getting a new and improved Rice Burner this year!  Everyone keeps saying that the new Evo looks like a Galant......so I'm not sure about that one yet.


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm getting older than your young ass



such a sucker.....


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will be getting a new and improved Rice Burner this year!  Everyone keeps saying that the new Evo looks like a Galant......so I'm not sure about that one yet.



oh oh what kinda rice burner


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> oh oh what kinda rice burner


the kind that eats PEONS


----------



## CableChick

This tread is still alive?


----------



## smoothmarine187

This thread will never.......and can never die!


----------



## chess

CableChick said:
			
		

> This tread is still alive?



your an avid fan, dont lie to these people


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> the kind that eats PEONS



pffft


----------



## chernmax

Bump............................


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Bump............................




haha... cher: i snapped my axle  ordered one will be here tomorrow...*sigh*


----------



## crazysquid

CableChick said:
			
		

> This tread is still alive?


It's like the energizer bunny


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> It's like the energizer bunny



she knows about replacing batteries


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> she knows about replacing batteries


----------



## pappy




----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

>



we ride together we die together


----------



## Crow Bait

Have I told you lately that this is my favorite thread?

OF ALL TIME!?


----------



## CableChick

chess said:
			
		

> she knows about replacing batteries


 
  Who knows?


----------



## pingrr

This thread needs some new life.  HAs anybody bought an new sooped up cars recently.  I am also curious if there is anyone that may be interested in buying a quad turbo CRV.  I am thinking about selling my CRV racer.


----------



## chess

i just bought a 1990 trbo charged mini vans... the dodge is a beast


----------



## Floyd2004

Pingrr can you give me a ride in the CRV today? I need to get to Cali real quick


----------



## smurfie

chess said:
			
		

> i just bought a 1990 trbo charged mini vans... the dodge is a beast



Oh boy!! I use to have one when my wife and I were married. They are a rarity !!


----------



## hairybeast

pingrr said:
			
		

> This thread needs some new life.  HAs anybody bought an new sooped up cars recently.  I am also curious if there is anyone that may be interested in buying a quad turbo CRV.  I am thinking about selling my CRV racer.




I was looking for a CRV...My move from Kentucky recently did my current car in...


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Pingrr can you give me a ride in the CRV today? I need to get to Cali real quick




Yeah cause in your POS you cant get anywhere....


----------



## smurfie

CRV is Honda junk, why anyone would want that


----------



## smurfie

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Yeah cause in your POS you cant get anywhere....



Whats a POS ?


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Yeah cause in your POS you cant get anywhere....



  great, im offended now


----------



## hairybeast

smurfie said:
			
		

> Whats a POS ?




you are a pos....and junk


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> great, im offended now





hey i am hairy...dont feel too bad


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hey i am hairy...dont feel too bad



Like hairy and the hendersons hairy or chewbaca hairy?


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Like hairy and the hendersons hairy or chewbaca hairy?




oh...you cant describe with words or grasp a mental picture of just how hairy.

but i dont drive a pos


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh...you cant describe with words or grasp a mental picture of just how hairy.
> 
> but i dont drive a pos



Thats like insane hair I guess...

What do you drive then


----------



## smurfie

hairybeast said:
			
		

> you are a pos....and junk




I guess your trying to be funny


----------



## hairybeast

smurfie said:
			
		

> I guess your trying to be funny




not really


----------



## pingrr

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hey i am hairy...dont feel too bad



Is your taint Hairy to?


----------



## hairybeast

pingrr said:
			
		

> Is your taint Hairy to?




Oh yeah...sucks cause it is so hairy I dont feel it when its licked.


----------



## chernmax

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...sucks cause it is so hairy I dont feel it when its Kicked.



FIXED!!!


----------



## smurfie

hairybeast said:
			
		

> not really




I guess you were trying to be cool and leave me karma... strange person you are... you need serious help.. next time sign it... loser


----------



## hairybeast

smurfie said:
			
		

> I guess you were trying to be cool and leave me karma... strange person you are... you need serious help.. next time sign it... loser





i didnt leave you karma but now i will and i will sign it....you are the loser


----------



## Crow Bait

I love this thread.


----------



## smurfie

chernmax said:
			
		

> FIXED!!!




lol @ cher good one


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Thats like insane hair I guess...
> 
> What do you drive then



Chess is getting a Cat-Delete pipe.

HaHa...I know what you'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Chess is getting a Cat-Delete pipe.
> 
> HaHa...I know what you'll be doing this weekend.


He'll still be in the 14's


----------



## crazysquid

SOMDracing Imposters 01-12-2007 08:56 AM dimwit child   
    I love that they write this stuff thinking I actually give a flying ####


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Chess is getting a Cat-Delete pipe.
> 
> HaHa...I know what you'll be doing this weekend.



Na he wants me to install his CF side mirrors   

Pipe is probally going to be next weekend


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Na he wants me to install his CF side mirrors
> 
> Pipe is probally going to be next weekend


Tell that lazy fooktard to do his own poop


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Tell that lazy fooktard to do his own poop


 ew.


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Na he wants me to install his CF side mirrors
> 
> Pipe is probally going to be next weekend





wow sounds like you are gettin owned...


----------



## comebabycome

i personally think that fart cans sound the best...


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> wow sounds like you are gettin owned...



How? I intall just about everything onto his and a few other peoples cars...

I do it because I like to work on cars in my free time.

No ownage here im afraid...


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> How? I intall just about everything onto his and a few other peoples cars...
> 
> I do it because I like to work on cars in my free time.
> 
> No ownage here im afraid...




Yeah yeah keep thinkin that.  You know you are owned.  After you help chess with his car...he bends your over and tells you who is in charge.


----------



## mv_princess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah keep thinkin that.  You know you are owned.  After you help chess with his car...he bends your over and tells you who is in charge.


 ew.


----------



## comebabycome

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah keep thinkin that.  You know you are owned.  After you help chess with his car...he bends your over and tells you who is in charge.




is that true that you like being bent ova?


----------



## smurfie

comebabycome said:
			
		

> i personally think that fart cans sound the best...



That is the most annoying sound on cars. Why kids do this makes no sense !!


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Chess is getting a Cat-Delete pipe.
> 
> HaHa...I know what you'll be doing this weekend.



not getting a cat delete pipe...

catless dp with 2 bungs  know your #### viper man


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Na he wants me to install his CF side mirrors
> 
> Pipe is probally going to be next weekend



No no.... i want you to show me how to pry the door open... retard  

Since you have done it before Im sure its not that hard, but i prefer not to break anything....


the pipe is easy once it gets on the lift, andy and I are gonna do it since you have to have a dod or military person to use it


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He'll still be in the 14's



never ran the 14's  dont talk when you got no car but your ####ty s10 

who won dyno wars  you just wait ####er


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> ew.




they are stupid watch out


----------



## chess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> i personally think that fart cans sound the best...




prolly cuz you got no ####ing taste in cars idiot


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah keep thinkin that.  You know you are owned.  After you help chess with his car...he bends your over and tells you who is in charge.



you must be a queer taking up the pooper... sounds like you love male ####


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> they are stupid watch out


 Who is stupid?


----------



## chess

Crow Bait said:
			
		

> I love this thread.




make it worthwhile and make a post instead of saying something stupid with all the smiles


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> you must be a queer taking up the pooper... sounds like you love male ####




hey i am not the one that uses people to come over and do stuff on my car and while they are bent over the hood try to stick it in their a$$...i swear either doing that or tryin to suck up to the forum hos...another somd winner


----------



## hairybeast

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Who is stupid?



that would take forever to answer that question.


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Who is stupid?



hairybeast and his people


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> hey i am not the one that uses people to come over and do stuff on my car and while they are bent over the hood try to stick it in their a$$...i swear either doing that or tryin to suck up to the forum hos...another somd winner



lol, you have no clue what your talking about you dirty dick sucker... hairy sack.. you sick taint bastard.... i should kick you in the nuts for posting some stupid ####


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> hairybeast and his people


 his people huh. interesting


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> his people huh. interesting



yes.. his people... because its him and comebabycome havent you noticed.... 

its not that obvious is it ?


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> lol, you have no clue what your talking about you dirty dick sucker... hairy sack.. you sick taint bastard.... i should kick you in the nuts for posting some stupid ####




i would like to see you try to kick me in the nuts...you would get a beat down so fast you wouldnt know what happened


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> yes.. his people... because its him and comebabycome havent you noticed....
> 
> its not that obvious is it ?


 Really I just haven't paid attention.


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Really I just haven't paid attention.



I picked up on all the same lame posts and same things being said over and over like knuclesack used to...


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Tell that lazy fooktard to do his own poop




Oh what like he installed his Stage III setup????  Or his side exit exhaust, FMIC,   Hardpipes, BOV?????


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I picked up on all the same lame posts and same things being said over and over like knuclesack used to...



What a shocker nucklesack and hairbeast both mpds that have nothing else to do but #### with other people...


----------



## chess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Oh what like he installed his Stage III setup????  Or his side exit exhaust, FMIC,   Hardpipes, BOV?????



ive gotten alot better  ty... I have proof  too sucker


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> What a shocker nucklesack and hairbeast both mpds that have nothing else to do but #### with other people...




I dont have a clue what mpd is...would you like to inform me?


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Really I just haven't paid attention.




well thats the best thing to do.... not pay any mind


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

chess said:
			
		

> ive gotten alot better  ty... I have proof  too sucker




Yeah I heard floyd actually lets you hold the parts while he installs em.     

You better be learning something fool.  Nothing worse then having to rely on people to do shiat to your car.


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> What a shocker nucklesack and hairbeast both mpds that have nothing else to do but #### with other people...



Yea but I dont care about it either way...


----------



## Floyd2004

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Yeah I heard floyd actually lets you hold the parts while he installs em.
> 
> You better be learning something fool.  Nothing worse then having to rely on people to do shiat to your car.



He helped on the Axle and a few other odds and ends but he's still kinda lazy


----------



## hairybeast

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Yeah I heard floyd actually lets you hold the parts while he installs em.
> 
> You better be learning something fool.  Nothing worse then having to rely on people to do shiat to your car.




yeah chess uses one hand to hold them and the other hand to tug on floyd


----------



## smurfie

Modifying cars is stupid. Go find a better hobby.


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yeah chess uses one hand to hold them and the other hand to tug on floyd



and your there sucking us both off you sick ###... go find someone else to #### with..


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> He helped on the Axle and a few other odds and ends but he's still kinda lazy




whoa whoa lazy is you not wanting to drive over to see the seat bracket 

I dont wanna hear that #### already haha...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Yea but I dont care about it either way...



Neither do I !


----------



## chess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> Yeah I heard floyd actually lets you hold the parts while he installs em.
> 
> You better be learning something fool.  Nothing worse then having to rely on people to do shiat to your car.



someone lied to you 

learning thats what everything is about correct ? 

I did the w/i install myself except for wiring because i suck when it comes to splicing and crap like that. I am computer nerd.. love it or hate it haha...

its good to have floyd because he has monkey arms that can reach anywhere it seems....


----------



## chess

smurfie said:
			
		

> Modifying cars is stupid. Go find a better hobby.



its an opinion, and everyone has one... go #### off and dont post if you arnet trying to contribute to the thread


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:
			
		

> SOMDracing Imposters 01-12-2007 08:56 AM dimwit child
> I love that they write this stuff thinking I actually give a flying ####


 SOMDracing Imposters 01-12-2007 08:56 AM dimwit child 
I got the same thing from the same #####


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> and your there sucking us both off you sick ###... go find someone else to #### with..




oh i doubt that..i have a lady...something you wouldnt know about...


----------



## comebabycome

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh i doubt that..i have a lady...something you wouldnt know about...




and, if i may say, is it a shim??


----------



## pappy

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh i doubt that..i have a lady...something you wouldnt know about...


Soooo that's where you got your name from.... Your girl is a hairy beast. Do you like licking her hairy ####### out with all those dingle berries


----------



## hairybeast

pappy said:
			
		

> Soooo that's where you got your name from.... Your girl is a hairy beast. Do you like licking her hairy ####### out with all those dingle berries





no it is the other way around...she loves licking my hairy a$$...especially when i dont wipe real good...


----------



## comebabycome

pappy said:
			
		

> Soooo that's where you got your name from.... Your girl is a hairy beast. Do you like licking her hairy ####### out with all those dingle berries



ugh, gross, but i'm sure he does like it...sicko


----------



## pappy

hairybeast said:
			
		

> no it is the other way around...she loves licking my hairy a$$...especially when i dont wipe real good...


Then you kiss him and share the lovely dingle berries together  Your one sick puppy


----------



## hairybeast

pappy said:
			
		

> Then you kiss him and share the lovely dingle berries together  Your one sick puppy




kiss him...you are slow...i kiss her...oh i do love it...so tasty


----------



## Floyd2004

your a simple person hairy...


----------



## Floyd2004

smurfie said:
			
		

> Modifying cars is stupid. Go find a better hobby.



Some people like it... A hobby is just something you like to do. If you dont like to do it dont worry about us


----------



## chess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> and, if i may say, is it a shim??



like the one that works at Sheetz... i bet thats hairybastard


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> no it is the other way around...she loves licking my hairy a$$...especially when i dont wipe real good...



I heard she is a piece of white trash...


----------



## chess

pappy said:
			
		

> Then you kiss him and share the lovely dingle berries together  Your one sick puppy




I heard pappy likes to keep it in the family


----------



## smurfie

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Some people like it... A hobby is just something you like to do. If you dont like to do it dont worry about us



It is called a waste of money, and something that doesnt help our ozone.


----------



## pingrr

smurfie said:
			
		

> It is called a waste of money, and something that doesnt help our ozone.




Paying somone to Jerk you off in the woods is also a waste of money and doesn;t help the ozone  but you don;t see me making a big deal about it


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> your a simple person hairy...




oh yeah...from someone that drives a pos and likes to let chess tug on him...while you are owned and working on his car


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> I heard she is a piece of white trash...




yeah i heard the girls at roses wont dance on you...even when you have a lot of money...dont be bitter because you cant find yourself a girl that will actually sleep with you...much look at you


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yeah i heard the girls at roses wont dance on you...even when you have a lot of money...dont be bitter because you cant find yourself a girl that will actually sleep with you...much look at you




I think your speaking of yoruself... it has to be..because I have been to roses and have been to the dojo entrance which I am sure you havent... you have to knwo how to get into it first you retard


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh yeah...from someone that drives a pos and likes to let chess tug on him...while you are owned and working on his car



learn how to make sense you stupid ass


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> I think your speaking of yoruself... it has to be..because I have been to roses and have been to the dojo entrance which I am sure you havent... you have to knwo how to get into it first you retard




oh yeah gettin into the dojo is something to be proud of...come talk to me when you can get a real lady not a street whore, forum ho, or a piece of trash from roses.


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> learn how to make sense you stupid ass




what doesnt make sense about that...you own floyd by making him work on your car since you cant because you are so dumb and you pay him back with tugs...and on a good day you stick it in his a$$....you are so sick...i bet you make him lick your taint too.


----------



## comebabycome

lookie here...you're not a TRUE ninja, unless you've been to both dojo's...north and south...


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh yeah...from someone that drives a pos and likes to let chess tug on him...while you are owned and working on his car



Kinda talking like Knuclesack....

hmmmm


----------



## chess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> lookie here...you're not a TRUE ninja, unless you've been to both dojo's...north and south...



ive been to both.... so what you trying to say ####er


----------



## Floyd2004

smurfie said:
			
		

> It is called a waste of money, and something that doesnt help our ozone.



Oh well... Some people spend a ton on other things that I think are stupid but I dont hunt them down and talk about it.


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> oh yeah gettin into the dojo is something to be proud of...come talk to me when you can get a real lady not a street whore, forum ho, or a piece of trash from roses.



a real lady ? they arent street whores, your just jealous beacuse they dont want to touch your hairyass.. dirty #####


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> ive been to both.... so what you trying to say ####er




you would...only ladies you get to see...


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> a real lady ? they arent street whores, your just jealous beacuse they dont want to touch your hairyass.. dirty #####




yes a ? is perfect for you to put after the statement real lady cause you dont know what one is or how to get one.


----------



## mv_princess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yes a ? is perfect for you to put after the statement real lady cause you dont know what one is or how to get one.


 What is a real lady? Is there a fake lady?


----------



## comebabycome

the dojo is not something you joke about going to....people have gotten their heads chopped off for having the wrong password to get in....

don't know why people don't take this seriously enough...


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What is a real lady? Is there a fake lady?



Some have fake parts...


----------



## Ehesef

Is this like X-rated Romper Room?


----------



## crazysquid

hairybeast said:
			
		

> kiss him...you are slow...i kiss her...oh i do love it...so tasty


I think he ment you kissing HIM not her


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> I heard pappy likes to keep it in the family


He told me that your family tree has no branches


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He told me that your family tree has no branches



Because im not a smib and dont marry my sister like you do hahahah


----------



## chess

Murphy sold his SOUL TODAY... what a assclown


----------



## comebabycome

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He told me that your family tree has no branches



are you a SMIB


----------



## crazysquid

smurfie said:
			
		

> It is called a waste of money, and something that doesnt help our ozone.


Your mouth flapping doesn't help the ozone either. We don't complain about your hobbies of yanking off to feces do we?


----------



## crazysquid

comebabycome said:
			
		

> are you a SMIB


If you mean by Sexy Man In Black then yes but if you mean by me marrying my sister then no


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> What is a real lady? Is there a fake lady?


Your a real woman


----------



## comebabycome

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Your mouth flapping doesn't help the ozone either. We don't complain about your hobbies of yanking off to feces do we?


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> Murphy sold his SOUL TODAY... what a assclown


Arrrrrg he'll be my ##### soon enough


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Arrrrrg he'll be my ##### soon enough



hahah he wil be all of our #####es...

he better not come back ####y... Maybe he will learn how to drinkg beer... instead of wearing a skirt all the time with thongs....?


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> hahah he wil be all of our #####es...
> 
> he better not come back ####y... Maybe he will learn how to drinkg beer... instead of wearing a skirt all the time with thongs....?


lol he won't be able to handle crap when he comes out


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Your a real woman


 last time i checked I was.

Mind checking for me


----------



## pingrr

comebabycome said:
			
		

> lookie here...you're not a TRUE ninja, unless you've been to both dojo's...north and south...



Don't forget abot Dojo West


----------



## smurfie

mv_princess said:
			
		

> last time i checked I was.
> 
> Mind checking for me



Wow, I am jealous ! May I check please!


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Mind checking for me



Ill help ya out


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> Don't forget abot Dojo West




What do you know about DOJO SOUTHeast SUCKA


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol he won't be able to handle crap when he comes out



LMFAO... good one there squid....


----------



## hairybeast

mv_princess said:
			
		

> last time i checked I was.
> 
> Mind checking for me




yet again another forum ho


----------



## chess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yet again another forum ho



how would you know..  YOu probably cant see your feet, let alone your dick.. ###


----------



## mv_princess

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yet again another forum ho


 How am I a ho?


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> yet again another forum ho



Hey if I get nothing out of it then that makes her a tease not a Ho.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Hey if I get nothing out of it then that makes her a tease not a Ho.


 And I am a great tease.


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> Murphy sold his SOUL TODAY... what a assclown



What did he do?


----------



## smurfie

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How am I a ho?



He is probably jealous because he wants to do the nasty with you. Princess dont let that guy get to you!


----------



## hairybeast

chess said:
			
		

> how would you know..  YOu probably cant see your feet, let alone your dick.. ###




oh i am sure you know cause you like hos.  it is tough to see them because of all the hair i will admit...but at least i am not taint licker like you are


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> And I am a great tease.



Dont know...


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Dont know...


 Are you sure you want to know?


----------



## pingrr

chess said:
			
		

> What do you know about DOJO SOUTHeast SUCKA



I havn't been to Dojo southeast.  But DOJO West even has trading cards with the Ho's picture and price.


----------



## hairybeast

smurfie said:
			
		

> He is probably jealous because he wants to do the nasty with you. Princess dont let that guy get to you!




if i wanted to do the nasty with something nasty i might but i think i will pass...and if i really wanted to do something foul i would go for a sloppy second from chess...cause i am sure he finds the best ladies in somd to infest with his diseases


----------



## chess

pingrr said:
			
		

> What did he do?




hes going to be a squid... in other words hes going to enjoy picking up powdered soap and taking his time... sick dude, to bad he cant keep his lip ring in... someone would use that on him haha


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> How am I a ho?



he wants to bump uglies duh


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want to know?




I doubt he can hang with you....


----------



## comebabycome

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Dont know...




aw, your ##### would be mad to know that you wanna have someone tease you...


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> he wants to bump uglies duh


 He can keep those to himself. I am clean and don't need any sort of STD's. ew.


----------



## smurfie

comebabycome said:
			
		

> aw, your ##### would be mad to know that you wanna have someone tease you...



Uh Oh, someone is in big time trouble. Floyd has a girlfriend I guess is what your trying to say ?


----------



## comebabycome

some of these people just need to fall into a puddle of aids so that they're no longer on this site...


----------



## comebabycome

smurfie said:
			
		

> Uh Oh, someone is in big time trouble. Floyd has a girlfriend I guess is what your trying to say ?




well, i'm assuming that she's his gf, unless he just pokes her now and then, but i don't think she would like seeing him being teased by a wannabee princess online....


----------



## mv_princess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> well, i'm assuming that she's his gf, unless he just pokes her now and then, but i don't think she would like seeing him being teased by a wannabee princess online....


  a wannabee with bad hair!


----------



## comebabycome

mv_princess said:
			
		

> a wannabee with bad hair!




that's not good...


----------



## Ehesef

Is there a way to put an entire thread on iggy?


----------



## smurfie

comebabycome said:
			
		

> some of these people just need to fall into a puddle of aids so that they're no longer on this site...



Wow, that is pretty foul thing to say there. I think you should rethink before you post.


----------



## comebabycome

smurfie said:
			
		

> Wow, that is pretty foul thing to say there. I think you should rethink before you post.




if you REALLY knew who some of these people were, then you would possibly agree...


----------



## smurfie

mv_princess said:
			
		

> He can keep those to himself. I am clean and don't need any sort of STD's. ew.



STD FREE here! Thank god, and I dont plan on having anything like that either.


----------



## mv_princess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> if you REALLY knew who some of these people were, then you would possibly agree...


 Do you know me?


----------



## smurfie

comebabycome said:
			
		

> if you REALLY knew who some of these people were, then you would possibly agree...



What do you mean by that Miss ?


----------



## mv_princess

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Is there a way to put an entire thread on iggy?


 You know you love this thread.


----------



## comebabycome

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Do you know me?



i know who you are, but don't know you know you...saw you at Badfish weeks ago...


----------



## Floyd2004

comebabycome said:
			
		

> well, i'm assuming that she's his gf, unless he just pokes her now and then, but i don't think she would like seeing him being teased by a wannabee princess online....



Haha. No offence to MV but no shes not my GF... Im happy with the girl I have But MV knows im just playing around.

i do know MV though


----------



## comebabycome

smurfie said:
			
		

> What do you mean by that Miss ?




do you know how many of these people bull#### on here?? the possibility of it actually being true is very low...for the most part...


----------



## comebabycome

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha. No offence to MV but no shes not my GF... Im happy with the girl I have But MV knows im just playing around.
> 
> i do know MV though



and i know your girliepoo


----------



## mv_princess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> i know who you are, but don't know you know you...saw you at Badfish weeks ago...


 You didn't see me. I haven't been to badfish. Ever. Harbor Sounds, but not badfish.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha. No offence to MV but no shes not my GF... Im happy with the girl I have But MV knows im just playing around.
> 
> i do know MV though


 And you know I am just playing around  

I knew you had a girl. I thought everyone knew.


----------



## smurfie

comebabycome said:
			
		

> do you know how many of these people bull#### on here?? the possibility of it actually being true is very low...for the most part...



I have figured that out for the mostpart. Thanks for giving me that information.


----------



## Floyd2004

comebabycome said:
			
		

> and i know your girliepoo



Whats her name and where she lives?


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I knew you had a girl. I thought everyone knew.



Guess not... Oh well


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> last time i checked I was.
> 
> Mind checking for me


You know I would   The rest of these ####tards need to stick with us becuase you are way out of their league.


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Guess not... Oh well


 alright...anyways.


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> You know I would   The rest of these ####tards need to stick with us becuase you are way out of their league.


  you are so sweet! But be nice!


----------



## crazysquid

mv_princess said:
			
		

> you are so sweet! But be nice!


I'm trying but some of the newbies don't know how to take a joke


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Whats her name and where she lives?




hahaha... you want her name being spread out on here.. you smoking some good ####...


----------



## chess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> do you know how many of these people bull#### on here?? the possibility of it actually being true is very low...for the most part...



you aint kidding baby, its ####ing insane to much bull#### and drama... i feel like im in highschool again somedays christ


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I'm trying but some of the newbies don't know how to take a joke


 I agree. But they will learn.


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> You know I would   The rest of these ####tards need to stick with us becuase you are way out of their league.



stop sucking up  stupid squid... you dont hang out with us because you have sucking up to do at HOME hahahahah


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I agree. But they will learn.



joke ? what joke ? whats a joke ? i am lost on this damn ####...

party PEOPLE weeee

tonight is work out nite holla for a dolla


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> stop sucking up  stupid squid... you dont hang out with us because you have sucking up to do at HOME hahahahah


I don't hang out with you because your young ass CAN'T HANG


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> stop sucking up  stupid squid... you dont hang out with us because you have sucking up to do at HOME hahahahah


 Squid knows he doesn't have to suck up to me.


----------



## comebabycome

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Whats her name and where she lives?



mindee


----------



## Floyd2004

comebabycome said:
			
		

> mindee



Spelled wong but whatever...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Spelled wong but whatever...



I know how to spell it...


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I don't hang out with you because your young ass CAN'T HANG



Dont get me started on you squid..... We know what happend for Drews NYE party....

for some reason your a no show... cant hang with the marine and chess  

I needed someone to compete with.

Anyone would be able to drink me under the table now. #### I havent had a sip of beer in almost 3 weeks come this sunday ! ahh oh well


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Squid knows he doesn't have to suck up to me.



Aww arent you just being so nice today there sammmy


----------



## mv_princess

chess said:
			
		

> Aww arent you just being so nice today there sammmy


 I am. I said early I was in a great mood. Don't ruin it.


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> Dont get me started on you squid..... We know what happend for Drews NYE party....
> 
> for some reason your a no show... cant hang with the marine and chess
> 
> I needed someone to compete with.
> 
> Anyone would be able to drink me under the table now. #### I havent had a sip of beer in almost 3 weeks come this sunday ! ahh oh well


Started on me????? Son, I will drink you under the table any day


----------



## chess

mv_princess said:
			
		

> I am. I said early I was in a great mood. Don't ruin it.



im not lay off whatever u be smokin y0


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Started on me????? Son, I will drink you under the table any day




oh please.... guarenteed... whenever you can COME OUT and play let me know.... it will have to be until march...


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> oh please.... guarenteed... whenever you can COME OUT and play let me know.... it will have to be until march...



Damn, not sure who to put my $20 on, Squid or Boozer??? 

Both are synonymous!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

Stupid Fridays.... I get my new Cell Phone today though


----------



## comebabycome

chernmax said:
			
		

> Damn, not sure who to put my $20 on, Squid or Boozer???
> 
> Both are synonymous!!!



it would DEF be fun to watch both of those fools drinkin'...


----------



## smoothmarine187

Chess would win by default since squid can't ever get off his leash.........


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Chess would win by default since squid can't ever get off his leash.........



The truth hurts! haha


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Chess would win by default since squid can't ever get off his leash.........



hahahah

I would drink MORE than i did at the NYE bash.... some have seen me get so wasted... I would kill squid 10oz vs 10oz...It would be no comp.....

what a joke...


CHERMAX: You know who to put your money on... BOOZER for life  haha


----------



## Floyd2004

Drinking huh... last "drink" I had was 151 shots on Wed.

Last beer... man its been awhile


----------



## mv_princess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Drinking huh... last "drink" I had was 151 shots on Wed.
> 
> Last beer... man its been awhile


 mmm, 151 and lemonade.


----------



## Floyd2004

mv_princess said:
			
		

> mmm, 151 and lemonade.



Hmm never had that.. Ive had 151 and "rockstar" energy drinks though!


----------



## smoothmarine187

mv_princess said:
			
		

> mmm, 151 and lemonade.



funny, thats the same face you made the last time we


----------



## comebabycome

man, all of this talk about drinking is making me thirsty


----------



## mv_princess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> funny, thats the same face you made the last time we


  hush. I'm not drinking this weekend.


----------



## comebabycome

mv_princess said:
			
		

> hush. I'm not drinking this weekend.




why not???


----------



## mv_princess

comebabycome said:
			
		

> why not???


 It's kinda a joke. Last time I went out with them, I said I wasn't drinking. They got my slightly drunk.


----------



## smoothmarine187

comebabycome said:
			
		

> man, all of this talk about drinking is making me thirsty


     

Lets hit it hard like two men in a holding cell!


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Hmm never had that.. Ive had 151 and "rockstar" energy drinks though!



And you still cant hang ! 

Come talk to me when you can hang with the big dawgs...


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Lets hit it hard like two men in a holding cell!



Your use to that


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm only on the giving end......never the receiving........


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> And you still cant hang !
> 
> Come talk to me when you can hang with the big dawgs...



Oh you just dont know...


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Oh you just dont know...



I hope your kidding me....


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm only on the giving end......never the receiving........



Who passes out drunk in a suv... NOT ME... I was wired and ready to rock and roll...   dont make excuses now mr Floyd !


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol....I'm sure he is.........


----------



## comebabycome

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm only on the giving end......never the receiving........




i'm on both


----------



## smoothmarine187

comebabycome said:
			
		

> i'm on both



 I'll have to speak to the legendary Bork Gordon about that one.......


----------



## Floyd2004

chess said:
			
		

> Who passes out drunk in a suv... NOT ME... I was wired and ready to rock and roll...   dont make excuses now mr Floyd !



I was freaking tired and I told you all even before the night started that I didnt want to go to Roses...


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I was freaking tired and I told you all even before the night started that I didnt want to go to Roses...




He was the only smart it sounds of the group.  Going into Roses...sick, but look who we are talking about.


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> He was the only smart it sounds of the group.  Going into Roses...sick, but look who we are talking about.



I know you have been to roses many times


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I know you have been to roses many times




I know where it is but I have never set foot in there...you must have me confused for someone else.


----------



## Floyd2004

hairybeast said:
			
		

> I know where it is but I have never set foot in there...you must have me confused for someone else.



Na I think I know exacually who you are... but its ok your Hairy secret is safe with me


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Lets hit it hard like two men in a holding cell!



Hahahaa, looser picks up the soap...


----------



## hairybeast

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Na I think I know exacually who you are... but its ok your Hairy secret is safe with me




ok pm me and if you tell me who you think this is


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Hahahaa, looser picks up the soap...




i thought squids loved the powdered soap ?


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Chess would win by default since squid can't ever get off his leash.........



HaHa - I'd never say it but you know I'm thinkin' it.

The 2 extremes in male lifestyles...

Squid can't get off his leash.
I can't get off my couch.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I can't get off my couch.



Haha. So true for you


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha. So true for you



coulda been dodge power at the dyno day he decided to be a LAZY sob..

can i drive it to the next one


----------



## Floyd2004

Im sure Crash would let me drive ol' Yellow up there to get some numbers


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Im sure Crash would let me drive ol' Yellow up there to get some numbers



He didnt let any of us. we told him, i got dibs on the next one


----------



## CrashTest

Hey - no way I'm logging 200+ miles on Ole Yeller just to screw around on a Gerbil Wheel.

Someone needs to install a Gerbil Wheel up there next to Starbucks or something.  If so, I'm there.


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Hey - no way I'm logging 200+ miles on Ole Yeller just to screw around on a Gerbil Wheel.
> 
> Someone needs to install a Gerbil Wheel up there next to Starbucks or something.  If so, I'm there.




yeah rite...

they are putting one in about a mile from teh track  ist hat better


----------



## Floyd2004

Haha, Dyno while your sipping on your drink.


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> i thought squids loved the powdered soap ?



No, to much ass chaffing...


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> someone lied to you
> 
> 
> its good to have floyd because he has monkey arms that can reach anywhere it seems....



Monkey Arms > Penguin Wings


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Chess would win by default since squid can't ever get off his leash.........


Game on Jarhead lol all three of us will drink til the last one is standing. I get the choice of drink


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Hey - no way I'm logging 200+ miles on Ole Yeller just to screw around on a Gerbil Wheel.
> 
> Someone needs to install a Gerbil Wheel up there next to Starbucks or something.  If so, I'm there.


When are you going to let me drive ole' yeller? I know I had my chance when you let the ole ladies dad drive it lol I didn't want to keep you out long that day. You def put a smile on his face that day I can promise you


----------



## Lugnut

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Hey - no way I'm logging 200+ miles on Ole Yeller just to screw around on a Gerbil Wheel.
> 
> Someone needs to install a Gerbil Wheel up there next to Starbucks or something.  If so, I'm there.



200+ miles? Where are you guys going for dyno time? 


There's one in Waldorf off of Post office road. "Tempest Racing" I believe.


----------



## CrashTest

Lugnut said:
			
		

> 200+ miles? Where are you guys going for dyno time?
> 
> 
> There's one in Waldorf off of Post office road. "Tempest Racing" I believe.




Really??  The SOMDracing non-imposters went to Fredericksburg, Va.


----------



## chernmax

Lugnut said:
			
		

> 200+ miles? Where are you guys going for dyno time?
> 
> 
> There's one in Waldorf off of Post office road. "Tempest Racing" I believe.



What type of Dyno do they use, Dynojet??? Do they also do tuning???


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> What type of Dyno do they use, Dynojet??? Do they also do tuning???



dyno jet yup... they do tuning pro motion does...


----------



## chess

Lugnut said:
			
		

> 200+ miles? Where are you guys going for dyno time?
> 
> 
> There's one in Waldorf off of Post office road. "Tempest Racing" I believe.



tempest doesnt exist.. its at joes house now


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> dyno jet yup... they do tuning pro motion does...



Location? 411? Thanks...


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> tempest doesnt exist.. its at joes house now



I called their number and the recording said they are moving to Mechanicsville???


----------



## ACESRT04

chess said:
			
		

> dyno jet yup...



Yea dyno jet........they dyno that makes little 4 bangers look like they have a LOT more HP than they really do.


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> tempest doesnt exist.. its at joes house now



Their phone message says "in the process of relocating to Mechanicsville".  Maybe that's where Joe's house is.


----------



## crazysquid

chess said:
			
		

> dyno jet yup... they do tuning pro motion does...


I didn't hear too many good things about how they run their dynos when you guys went. There's no way in hell I'm letting someone else touch my car and tune it.


----------



## Lugnut

They run a dynojet.

As long as you use they same type of dyno the numbers are fine for COMPARISON purposes. I.e. make a mod, strap the car down and compare the difference. But I wouldn't trust the numbers from ANY dyno for giving real world results.

Don't know if they do tuning, I didn't ask. I'v never trusted anybody enough to let them touch any of my toys. But, they had no problem letting me tweak the DFI betwen runs. They seemed like pretty agreeable people. 

For real world numbers I relied on a Tazzo or G-tech if I couldn't make it to a track.


----------



## smoothmarine187

ACESRT04 said:
			
		

> Yea dyno jet........they dyno that makes little 4 bangers look like they have a LOT more HP than they really do.



The same Dynojet that you ran your car on when a 4 banger made higher numbers?


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> The same Dynojet that you ran your car on when a 4 banger made higher numbers?


----------



## chess

Lugnut said:
			
		

> They run a dynojet.
> 
> As long as you use they same type of dyno the numbers are fine for COMPARISON purposes. I.e. make a mod, strap the car down and compare the difference. But I wouldn't trust the numbers from ANY dyno for giving real world results.
> 
> Don't know if they do tuning, I didn't ask. I'v never trusted anybody enough to let them touch any of my toys. But, they had no problem letting me tweak the DFI betwen runs. They seemed like pretty agreeable people.
> 
> For real world numbers I relied on a Tazzo or G-tech if I couldn't make it to a track.



I had made a mod, i wanted to see what I gained, and it showed... thats all I wanted it for. Also do it for tuning as well, I tuned it back in nov with my buddy james in va beach


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> Location? 411? Thanks...




its going to be an inground dyno, should be done within the next two weeks or so. its going to be at Joe's house... I can get you a # if you wish...


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I didn't hear too many good things about how they run their dynos when you guys went. There's no way in hell I'm letting someone else touch my car and tune it.



I wonder who you heard from. Only thing I got pissed off about was the people that werent with us that got ahead of a few of the people that came with us.

There is no place that will let you pull your car up onto the dyno, if they do I would be shocked. Its a big insurance hazard risk.

Most places I know usually dont let you tune it unless you know them rather well. Its to many variables. 

Just like with our honda friend they wont let him tune it if you know how to, I mean thats just how it is these days..


----------



## chess

booya...


----------



## crazysquid




----------



## Floyd2004




----------



## Richard Cranium

I love parking next to one of these little gay racing homos and banging my door against theirs.


----------



## CrashTest

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> I love parking next to one of these little gay racing homos and banging my door against theirs.



Last weekend someone dumped a grape soda on top of my car.  Wonder if it was you?  Had I seen who did it I'd be sitting in the county jail right now.

My car has the ability to make some people angry by it's mere presence.  That's one of the things I like about it.


----------



## CrashTest

SOMDracing Imposters 01-27-2007 06:16 PM dimwit child 

Better to be a dimwit child than a spineless gutter snipe.


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Last weekend someone dumped a grape soda on top of my car.  Wonder if it was you?  Had I seen who did it I'd be sitting in the county jail right now.
> 
> My car has the ability to make some people angry by it's mere presence.  That's one of the things I like about it.



I hope you arent talking about your yellow car....


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> I hope you arent talking about your yellow car....



Yes – ‘twas Ole’ Yeller.  Like I said, that car has unusual powers over some people’s emotions causing them to become angry at it.  It’s very bizarre.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> SOMDracing Imposters 01-27-2007 06:16 PM dimwit child
> 
> Better to be a dimwit child than a spineless gutter snipe.


they hit a lot of people with that but I love how it makes them think that is does something more than make their head swell up by not signing it    Sorry to hear about ole yeller. I'd be beating someones ass


----------



## chernmax

.............Bump


----------



## chess

chernmax said:
			
		

> .............Bump




Wasnt impressd with the car show... were you ?

i forgot your damn #


----------



## chernmax

chess said:
			
		

> Wasnt impressd with the car show... were you ?
> 
> i forgot your damn #



It was OK, at least they finally had more than 2 concepts cars. It's hard going to the DC show after always going to the NYC show which is loaded with concepts. I will admit, I did like the Nissan Altima 2 Door Coupe  . Others were cool but not so significant to mention. After the show we went to Chinatown and ate, then jumped back on the Metro out of there before the lights went dim and the c0ckroaches came out!!! .


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea I havent got all my old numbers onto my new phone other wise I would have called you man. That show was ok... We ended up being there a little over an hour if I remember right. I saw that new Camaro... well its safe to say its a mean looking car BUT when they call it the new Camaro it doesnt do it any justice. My moola is towards that new Challenger!


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Yea I havent got all my old numbers onto my new phone other wise I would have called you man. That show was ok... We ended up being there a little over an hour if I remember right. I saw that new Camaro... well its safe to say its a mean looking car BUT when they call it the new Camaro it doesnt do it any justice. My moola is towards that new Challenger!



Yeah and the new Challenger had a fairly decent price tag for an 07...


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> Yeah and the new Challenger had a fairly decent price tag for an 07...



Yup, I cant wait to see one of those in person.


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Yup, I cant wait to see one of those in person.




They had one last year, I cant believe they didnt have it this year, or the evo X makes no sense sometimes


----------



## smoothmarine187

Idiots at Mitsubishi, they only brought out the new Lancer.  I guess there are holding off on bringing the Evo until January of 08.  I can't wait another year, I think I'm just going to buy the Evo IX.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Idiots at Mitsubishi, they only brought out the new Lancer.  I guess there are holding off on bringing the Evo until January of 08.  I can't wait another year, I think I'm just going to buy the Evo IX.



smoof you better upgrade to the 20g kit  hehehe


----------



## smoothmarine187

Nope, the IX's can easily lay down 400+ to the wheels with just a few small mods and alcohol injection!


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Nope, the IX's can easily lay down 400+ to the wheels with just a few small mods and alcohol injection!



New EVO X > Used EVO VIII > New EVO IX


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> New EVO X > Used EVO VIII > New EVO IX



Neon > All cars

Simple enough


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> New EVO X > Used EVO VIII > New EVO IX




grape soda > focus, slow camaros


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Neon > All cars
> 
> Simple enough



Bull Dog, Penguin, Squid, Viper > Monkey


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Bull Dog, Penguin, Squid, Viper > Monkey




what about a cat


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Bull Dog, Penguin, Squid, Viper > Monkey



No way is a stupid Penguin better than a Monkey....


----------



## Richard Cranium

Monkeys fling poo at penguins.


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:
			
		

> what about a cat



Cat = Turd Machine


----------



## G-Funk

Any you crackas seen my homie c-murda up in here?


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Cat = Turd Machine



You saying your a turd machine?


----------



## crazysquid

G-Funk said:
			
		

> Any you crackas seen my homie c-murda up in here?


He's over on the Rose's section doin his thang


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He's over on the Rose's section doin his thang



Hey, quit being scared and go join! I sent you a PM


----------



## G-Funk

crazysquid said:
			
		

> He's over on the Rose's section doin his thang



Word, Roses huh. I think ive seen him up in there before with those fine ho's


----------



## C-Murda

you know how I do it. I wanna go out like Eazy E, I ride all the fine honey's in Roses bareback.


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You saying your a turd machine?



Why?  You need more stuff to fling at the Penguin?


----------



## pappy

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Why?  You need more stuff to fling at the Penguin?


    He's a turd flinger


----------



## G-Funk

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Why?  You need more stuff to fling at the Penguin?



Boy you is nasty!

All up in here talkin bout #### tossin and all.


----------



## CrashTest

G-Funk said:
			
		

> Boy you is nasty!
> 
> All up in here talkin bout #### tossin and all.



Hey - you guys in lock-up invented it


----------



## G-Funk

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Hey - you guys in lock-up invented it



Oh so because im black ive been to jail... oh tay, i see how this is...

Murda! we is going to go ape on this kittie lovin white boy...


----------



## CrashTest

G-Funk said:
			
		

> Murda! we is going to go ape on this kittie lovin white boy...



Just be careful not to commit any parole violations.


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Just be careful not to commit any parole violations.




I didnt think they had computers in jail cells... I guess now they do.. ?


----------



## G-Funk

chess said:
			
		

> I didnt think they had computers in jail cells... I guess now they do.. ?



If you went to jail boy you wouldnt know what to do. you just dont know man...


----------



## chess

G-Funk said:
			
		

> If you went to jail boy you wouldnt know what to do. you just dont know man...



id make sure id stab someone with a knife.... to get a cell of my own...


----------



## G-Funk

chess said:
			
		

> id make sure id stab someone with a knife.... to get a cell of my own...



Boy you would need a whole cell in the first place with as big as you are!


----------



## Floyd2004

G-funk better cool it down before Chess kicks some a$$


----------



## CrashTest

G-Funk said:
			
		

> If you went to jail boy you wouldnt know what to do. you just dont know man...



One thing is for sure, I'd have soap-on-a-rope.


----------



## smoothmarine187

CrashTest said:
			
		

> One thing is for sure, I'd have soap-on-a-rope.



When are you coming over to Pimp hoes with us?


----------



## CrashTest

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> When are you coming over to Pimp hoes with us?



Tell me when.  I still gotta 1/2 gallon of Jaeger sitting in the trunk of 'Ole 'Yeller that I need to give you.


----------



## smoothmarine187

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Tell me when.  I still gotta 1/2 gallon of Jaeger sitting in the trunk of 'Ole 'Yeller that I need to give you.




That sounds good..........but I'm talking about "G's up Hoes Down"  get into the group!


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Tell me when.  I still gotta 1/2 gallon of Jaeger sitting in the trunk of 'Ole 'Yeller that I need to give you.



a lil slow today.... did Suz` catch you off guard this AM hahah


----------



## G-Funk

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> That sounds good..........but I'm talking about "G's up Hoes Down"  get into the group!



Im too much of a pimp for there, I was booted yo


----------



## crazysquid




----------



## smoothmarine187

G-Funk said:
			
		

> Im too much of a pimp for there, I was booted yo



You're still in there..........quit tryin to be hard!  Quit fakin like a punk and attracting flies with your female funk.


----------



## pappy

G-Funk said:
			
		

> Im too much of a pimp for there, I was booted yo


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

>



What up bro, non CWS =


----------



## smoothmarine187

chernmax said:
			
		

> What up bro, non CWS =



  you don't want to be a pimp?


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> you don't want to be a pimp?



You know it's hard out here for a pimp...


----------



## smoothmarine187

chernmax said:
			
		

> You know it's hard out here for a pimp...



Thats why you need to come in "G's up Hoes Down" and recruit some ho's......lol........


----------



## smoothmarine187

I'm thinking about buying a busted up 1st Gen Camaro.........anyone know of one that is for sale?  I want to start from the ground up and hit it hard.


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about buying a busted up 1st Gen Camaro.........anyone know of one that is for sale?  I want to start from the ground up and hit it hard.


I know where a rolling frame of a 2000 is


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol........that's not quite what I'm looking for.......but thanx.......


----------



## pappy

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol........that's not quite what I'm looking for.......but thanx.......


Pingrr has a wicked CRV that he was selling


----------



## smoothmarine187

I think he crashed it last weekend, when the troll chased him out of Roses place.


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about buying a busted up 1st Gen Camaro.........anyone know of one that is for sale?  I want to start from the ground up and hit it hard.




your coming to domestic... you change your mind like you change your underwear  aint happening smoofth


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol....I will get it figured out one of these days........I think thats what I'm getting though.....


----------



## chess

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol....I will get it figured out one of these days........I think thats what I'm getting though.....



what an evo x ? or evo 9mr ?


----------



## smoothmarine187

lol...who knows........I change my mind like a change my underwear.........once a week.


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...who knows........I change my mind like a change my underwear.........once a week.


Buy an FBODY


----------



## chernmax

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> lol...who knows........I change my mind like a change my underwear.........once a week.



There's a single Space Shuttle Capt who could help you with your underwear problem...


----------



## chernmax

> stop feeding the tards.



Sign your karma next time b!tch and I'll give you a real answer you freakin puzzy...


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:
			
		

> Sign your karma next time b!tch and I'll give you a real answer you freakin puzzy...


   Don't you love those ballless wonders chern that leave unsigned red karma


----------



## crazysquid

SOMDracing Imposters 02-08-2007 09:16 PM I'm sorry I'm a tard  

I fixed someones karma that left it for me as well :shrug:


----------



## CrashTest

SOMDracing Imposters 02-08-2007 10:17 PM tard 

Tard > Roses Dancer > Spineless Gutter Snipe > this idiot


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Don't you love those ballless wonders chern that leave unsigned red karma



Word...


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> SOMDracing Imposters 02-08-2007 10:17 PM tard
> 
> Tard > Roses Dancer > Spineless Gutter Snipe > this idiot


   how true


----------



## G-Funk

about to leave for the day. Later Suckers


----------



## PAXJobs.com

*Meet somewhere else?*

You might try meeting at places where car enthusiasts around here usually meet.

Try going to Burt's diner on a weekend...do it earlier in the day...night time get togethers encourage mischevious behavior...

rock on...

g.


----------



## crazysquid

PAXJobs.com said:
			
		

> You might try meeting at places where car enthusiasts around here usually meet.
> 
> Try going to Burt's diner on a weekend...do it earlier in the day...night time get togethers encourage mischevious behavior...
> 
> rock on...
> 
> g.


Already taken care of


----------



## machman`

Haven't looked at this thread in forever.






Where was I?




Oh, right.   My car is faster than your car


----------



## pingrr

machman` said:
			
		

> Haven't looked at this thread in forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right.   My car is faster than your car




Your car aint as fast as me.  When you can beat my quad turbo CRV come talk to me.


----------



## machman`

pingrr said:
			
		

> Your car aint as fast as me.  When you can beat my quad turbo CRV come talk to me.


Um ok.


----------



## pingrr

machman` said:
			
		

> Um ok.




Just so you know my CRV runs 10's and has wooped many Kenny Bell Cobra's.  Beating a Mach1 with a built engine will be no trouble at all.


----------



## machman`

pingrr said:
			
		

> Just so you know my CRV runs 10's and has wooped many Kenny Bell Cobra's.  Beating a Mach1 with a built engine will be no trouble at all.


Yeah, I'm sure.  Although I'm pooping on KB Cobras this year...


----------



## machman`

I hate ball-less people.

 SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 12:42 PM guess what? no one cares 
 SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 11:45 AM suck it you idiot, maybe you can die in a firery crash!!! 
 SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 11:14 AM  
 SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 10:46 AM #### em if they can't take a joke lol 
 SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 10:26 AM 


Yes, they're old posts, but who has a problem with my posts?


----------



## chernmax

machman` said:
			
		

> I hate ball-less people.
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 12:42 PM guess what? no one cares
> SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 11:45 AM suck it you idiot, maybe you can die in a firery crash!!!
> SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 11:14 AM
> SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 10:46 AM #### em if they can't take a joke lol
> SOMDracing Imposters 06-28-2006 10:26 AM
> 
> 
> Yes, they're old posts, but who has a problem with my posts?



Damn, you got karma spammed...


----------



## princess73

here we go again....


----------



## machman`

03-07-2007 04:57 PM everyone has problems with your posts, you suck! 

That's great and all, but how about you have some balls and leave a name with that karma.


----------



## chernmax

machman` said:
			
		

> 03-07-2007 04:57 PM everyone has problems with your posts, you suck!
> 
> That's great and all, but how about you have some balls and leave a name with that karma.



You're new, just weather the storm, you'll be fine...


----------



## protectmd

Im going to interject my opinion on some of the stuff i've seen legal and illegal that goes on. Somehow I like to mold my opinions of those that a supreme court justice would have.


As far as the drag racing scene goes... 

Everyone had car clubs. Everyone know's that these clubs would meet up at certain places, whether it was in front of Extreme Motorsports when that was open still, or if it was in the parkinglot in front of Wendy's, behind borders, Sams Club and that new shopping center that they put in over in St. Charles. 

The Charles Co SO officers that I have met have never had a problem with the kids or the car clubs meeting, the problem starts when they make one- and it depends on the deputy... Your right, theres always 1 that ruins it for all, no matter what you do or where you go. Given it is your first amendment right to Peacefully Assemble, as long as that is what you are doing, or the fact that I have seen officers violate the 4th amendment right (Unreasonable Search and Seizure) Just roll up and start pullin over cars and searching them because they are "young punk drag racing kids". 

I've seen some officers who are ok with what goes on... I mean they will come out and keep an eye on it, but you all must know that after that big arson case in the county it pretty much shut down the whole "drag racing scene". It was a black eye to anyone who owned a fast car old or young because of the fact that the media portrayed anyone who drove a car like that as a organized crime gangsta arsonist. 

From what I have seen.... I mean I have attended the Brandywine illegal street races, and i've been up to the park & ride up in 32 east/west, I've seen the drag racing o/o route 1, 214, "The Metro" i've been everywhere. Industrial parks etc. Some police agencies don't have a problem with the fact that the kids go out and burn some rubber etc... if its between the hours of 11-3 am in the morning somewhere where nobody know's. Others tend to be the type to crack down no matter what. Regardless we all know its gone on for years, and for those who think its something new, its not, its gone on since cars have existed. The fast and the furious and some of these other new movies have put a 90's edge on the scene.... So it is portrayed in a different light as it might have been back in the 70's or 50's...

I actually don't have a problem with people PEACEFULLY ASSEMBLING. My problem is when I show up and there is a fight, (someone gets their window broken out behind borders after the guy tries to run over people in the crowd) or.... You go to Sams Club and someone threatens to spray the crowd because he claims he has an UZI in his trunk? The drama that comes along with it.... the women that are screwing around and messing with random guys, so they decide they want to fight. 

Or even the time I rolled up after years of not going, to in front of the safeway. Kids drinking bottles of beer in the parkinglot, throwing the bottles, and driving drunk. Burnouts. Stupidity. Nobody has a problem with the crowds that PEACEFULLY ASSEMBLE. But at the same time you need to learn to police your own. 

If someone is drinking in public, tell them to stop. Im not saying that everyone has to leave because of that person, but call the police. Get rid of the bad apples. Why would you risk your groups hangout spot because 3 people wanna be stupid? If they are spinning tires, tell them to stop. True leaders have control over what goes on in their organization, and have the courage to stand up for the fact that they say HEY THIS IS OUR PARKING LOT, and if you act like an @$$ your gone. If you start stuff, we'll call the police. We'll write your tag number down and theres a parking lot full of witnesses. 

I've seen alot of cool stuff at these "car shows" everything from someones demo "police car" all the way up to something that sounded like a spaceship when the engine was started. Cool stuff. The lighting, audio, etc. Nothing wrong with that. I mean if anything some of the police departments and whatnot should want to get into what you kids are doing, after all, in most cases you do have the faster cars. In most cases the local businesses should want to be interested in your cars so that they could use your car to possibly advertise, you know? Sponsership. Perhaps if there was better leadership in these "groups" of loosely knit people then they would get more respect from the community. People that were held accountable for their actions, as well as promoted responsible behavior in public... Because you are an ambassador of ECN or Ruff Ryders or whatever. 

If you so choose to do the dumb stuff though, be careful. Do it somewhere off the highways, away from moms in minivans and whatnot. Some drag races i've been to, i've seen un named police departments block the road off so the kids can race, in Maryland and NC alike. Know that if you are caught you could lose your license, face arrest, jailtime, house arrest, etc. You could lose your car, or your life, or cost someone else their life. 

I've seen the crashes at Budds Creek, i've seen them at Brandywine, and in industrial parks up in North Md. 

You know what would be tight? I know this would never happen but if they were able to use a runway for drag racing. We found one in NC that the kids use.... its pretty tight. Just a thought.


----------



## Floyd2004

Holy crap I cant believe i just read all of that... whew

ECN HAHAHA Are you talking about East Coast Neons? If so I think that club hit the wall some time ago. I was a member for like a month and quit because of stupid stuff.

SOMDracing.com (that im a part of) has had many track days and photoshoots and events of that nature.

Our problem is when we are gathered somewhere and a person that we dont know and is not affiliated with us in any way shape or form drives through like a bat out of hell and burns out and drives away. The cops and other citizens see this and assume that they are with us. That is the issue when we meet up peacefully. The most we have done was dragrace R/C cars in the parking lot. But that was at about 10-10:30 with no cars on that side of the lot.

We are just out to have a good time and hang out and talk cars.

Wow thats a long post by me


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Holy crap I cant believe i just read all of that... whew



You rock.  I could only make it about halfway.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> You rock.  I could only make it about halfway.



Trust me it was no easy task. I actually stopped half way and took a break


----------



## pappy

machman` said:
			
		

> Haven't looked at this thread in forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right.   My car is faster than your car


   Your car sucks


----------



## pappy




----------



## chernmax

OOps I bumped my reply...


----------



## Charles

Oh thank you!  I was really missing this frickin thread.


----------



## Floyd2004

I saw churn driving down ol 235 the other day. Car is looking good man!


----------



## pingrr

Just in case anyone was wondering.  My CRV is still runing great.


----------



## Floyd2004

pingrr said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone was wondering.  My CRV is still runing great.



I dont care


----------



## Charles

pingrr said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone was wondering.  My CRV is still runing great.


Is this the one with the turbo mounted on the intake manifold?


----------



## pingrr

Charles said:
			
		

> Is this the one with the turbo mounted on the intake manifold?



It has 3 turbos on it.


----------



## Charles

pingrr said:
			
		

> It has 3 turbos on it.


But didn't someone say you put them on backwards because you were a ninja genius?  Maybe you said that and had a picture.


----------



## crazysquid

Charles said:
			
		

> But didn't someone say you put them on backwards because you were a ninja genius?  Maybe you said that and had a picture.


A true ninja doesn't reveil his secrets


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I saw chernmax driving down ol 235 the other day. Car is looking good man!



Check out my car web site of the updated changes, more coming... 

Just changed Tires, rims, headlight mod and Fujita Cold Air Intake  

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/668322


----------



## TexasSunflower

We are moving to southern Maryland (Lexington Park) at the end of April. Can anyone tell me where the dragstrip is? My husband is big into drag racing and is wanting to go out there. thanks


----------



## blazinlow89

www.mirdrag.com
www.capitolraceway.com

MIR is closer, and is a really good track.


----------



## chernmax

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> www.mirdrag.com
> www.capitolraceway.com
> 
> MIR is closer, and is a really good track.




Bingo    Maryland International Raceway (MIR) would be the closest if you're moving to Lexington Park. Actually the season is just really starting up so you would be coming at a great time...


----------



## Floyd2004

Cant wait till its warmer though. Im too skinny for this cold stuff.

Car is looking good BTW churn


----------



## beamher

does anyone know if the ATV Park near Budds Creek or anywhere close by  do rentals?


----------



## Floyd2004

beamher said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the ATV Park near Budds Creek or anywhere close by  do rentals?



I wouldnt go to that ATV park but thats just me. Im sure a kid less than 15 years old would have a good time though. For me, their trails are weak and unchallenging and you have to wear FULL saftey gear while there.


----------



## beamher

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt go to that ATV park but thats just me. Im sure a kid less than 15 years old would have a good time though. For me, their trails are weak and unchallenging and you have to wear FULL saftey gear while there.




thanks


----------



## chernmax

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Cant wait till its warmer though. Im too skinny for this cold stuff.
> 
> Car is looking good BTW churn



Well I'm a pretty big guy and still almost froze my butt off at the Washington DC National Zoo yesterday...


----------



## TexasSunflower

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> www.mirdrag.com
> www.capitolraceway.com
> 
> MIR is closer, and is a really good track.



Thanks Ya'll! He will surely be glad! He was affraid that there wasn't one around there!


----------



## Floyd2004

TexasSunflower said:
			
		

> Thanks Ya'll! He will surely be glad! He was affraid that there wasn't one around there!



Its very good, infact its been the setting for more than a few episodes of "PINKS"


----------



## Floyd2004

chernmax said:
			
		

> Well I'm a pretty big guy and still almost froze my butt off at the Washington DC National Zoo yesterday...



at 6' 2" and 155lbs in no where near a round guy, Ill wait till all this stupid snow is over before I come out alot


----------



## beamher

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> I wouldnt go to that ATV park but thats just me. Im sure a kid less than 15 years old would have a good time though. For me, their trails are weak and unchallenging and you have to wear FULL saftey gear while there.



FYI----just called; have to be atleast 16


----------



## Floyd2004

beamher said:
			
		

> FYI----just called; have to be atleast 16



I never got that far into looking at it. I saw you had to pay something like 50 bucks, wear FULL gear and then I saw their trail pictures...

nothing near challenging for even a novice rider.

Thanks for updating the subject though.


----------



## Floyd2004

Hey Pingrr hows that CRV coming along


----------



## warneckutz

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Hey Pingrr hows that CRV coming along




I see this thread will never die!


----------



## pingrr

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Hey Pingrr hows that CRV coming along



I just traded it for a Twin turbo Dalorean.  I will be pickin gup my new car tomorrow.  I can't wait to set it loose on the mean streets of 235.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I just traded it for a Twin turbo Dalorean.  I will be pickin gup my new car tomorrow.  I can't wait to set it loose on the mean streets of 235.



Damn!  I want to take a ride in that beast.  I'm getting a twin turbo kit installed on my convertible Geo Metro....I can't wait to see how fast that thing is going to be.


----------



## pingrr

A TT metro will probably be prety fast.  I just hope you don;t have to much torque stear to drive that beast.


----------



## Charles

This kid can dust both you posers off:


----------



## Richard Cranium

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> ...convertible Geo Metro.....



I've only seen one of those around town, and I laughed my ass off when I did see it.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> A TT metro will probably be prety fast.  I just hope you don;t have to much torque stear to drive that beast.



Don't worry, it's currently in the shop getting some 18 X 30 X 305's installed on it, and I'm getting in converted to All Wheel Drive.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> I've only seen one of those around town, and I laughed my ass off when I did see it.


----------



## CrashTest

I did a Google search for something car related in SoMd and this thread showed up twice in the top 5 Google search results.  I guess if someone wants free advertising, they should just stick a few key-words in this thread.


----------



## pingrr

It's now official.  I just signed over the title to my CRV.  At least I can say that the car never lost a race.  Not many people can say that about their vehicles.


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> It's now official.  I just signed over the title to my CRV.  At least I can say that the car never lost a race.  Not many people can say that about their vehicles.



What kind of $$ did you get for it?  I just did a Google search for "quad-turbo CRV" and the top two hits were this thread.


----------



## willie

CrashTest said:
			
		

> What kind of $$ did you get for it?  I just did a Google search for "quad-turbo CRV" and the top two hits were this thread.


...


----------



## The Dude

willie said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## pingrr

CrashTest said:
			
		

> What kind of $$ did you get for it?  I just did a Google search for "quad-turbo CRV" and the top two hits were this thread.




I traded it strait up to some guy for a twin turbo Dalorian.


----------



## desertrat

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded it strait up to some guy for a twin turbo Dalorian.


With flux capacitors?


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded it strait up to some guy for a twin turbo Dalorian.


What is a Dalorian?


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> What is a Dalorian?




It is a car with gull wing doors made by the Dalorian Motor Company.  It is the kind of car they used in the back to the future movies.


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> It is a car with gull wing doors made by the Dalorian Motor Company.  It is the kind of car they used in the back to the future movies.


If you own it how come you can't spell it?


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> If you own it how come you can't spell it?



are you actually asking me how come I don;t know how to spell it.  I am probably one of the worst spellers on this site.


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> are you actually asking me how come I don;t know how to spell it.  I am probably one of the worst spellers on this site.


Is it the Stage II or Stage III?  What does the does the riveted  steel plate under the door say?


----------



## The Dude

pingrr said:
			
		

> I traded it strait up to some guy for a twin turbo Dalorian.



De Lorean is actually a pretty cool car...is it an original production model or one of those recently built with the old stock parts?  There is some company that bought the leftover stock from the original company who makes them now.  I think they're in Texas or something.  
Hopefully you have a 5-speed in it, and have fun!


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> Is it the Stage II or Stage III?  What does the does the riveted  steel plate under the door say?




It is a 1981 Dalorean with 20K miles on it.   The steel plate doesn't say anything on it.  But there is a piece of plastic molding beside the steel plate that says "DMC"


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> It is a 1981 Dalorean with 20K miles on it.   The steel plate doesn't say anything on it.  But there is a piece of plastic molding beside the steel plate that says "DMC"


No wonder you spell it wrong!  It's a Chinese  knockoff built on a 1972 Pinto chassis.


----------



## Jason Kish

I just have to ask.

What makes this thread so popular?

I mean, I see many young people hanging out in the SM Best Buy parking lot or the Target parking lot showing off their what could have been college educations...


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> No wonder you spell it wrong!  It's a Chinese  knockoff built on a 1972 Pinto chassis.



It's the real deal not some chineese knockoff.  It is showcar in perfect shape.

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## willie

pingrr said:
			
		

> It's the real deal not some chineese knockoff.  It is showcar in perfect shape.
> 
> Here are a couple pics.


That one is not yours and it is a copyright picture.


----------



## smoothmarine187

willie said:
			
		

> That one is not yours and it is a copyright picture.



Well hello McFly, of course is has a copyright, he doesn't want people stealing the pictures of his car.  I have seen it at quite a few car shows in the area.


----------



## willie

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Well hello McFly, of course is has a copyright, he doesn't want people stealing the pictures of his car.  I have seen it at quite a few car shows in the area.


Does it have the PRV engine?


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> It's the real deal not some chineese knockoff.  It is showcar in perfect shape.
> 
> Here are a couple pics.



The ebay ad says 30,000 miles versus 20,000.  You didn't waste any time rolling back the odo.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Show...ryZ31830QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## willie

CrashTest said:
			
		

> The ebay ad says 30,000 miles versus 20,000.  You didn't waste any time rolling back the odo.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Show...ryZ31830QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The paint job knocks at least 10k off the value and to most De lorean enthusiasts, it's a deal breaker.


----------



## pingrr

CrashTest said:
			
		

> The ebay ad says 30,000 miles versus 20,000.  You didn't waste any time rolling back the odo.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Show...ryZ31830QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Ok you cought me fibing about the cars milage.  I don;t know why that guy still has the car listed for sale.  I have already taken ownership of it.


----------



## pingrr

willie said:
			
		

> The paint job knocks at least 10k off the value and to most De lorean enthusiasts, it's a deal breaker.



I think the car looks better with paint than the stainless finish.


----------



## smoothmarine187

pingrr said:
			
		

> I think the car looks better with paint than the stainless finish.



If you want, I will come over and help you sand it all down.


----------



## Charles

pingrr said:
			
		

> I think the car looks better with paint than the stainless finish.


Why would anyone want to paint a DeLorean?  What is the purpose?  The man made it stainless for a reason, it's unique, or that one used to be.  Bad move.


----------



## pingrr

All Delorean's are just plane stainless steel.  I thought the red paint made it look better and different than all of the other Deloreans out there.


----------



## Tinkerbell

pingrr said:
			
		

> All Delorean's are just plane stainless steel.  I thought the red paint made it look better and different than all of the other Deloreans out there.




Nope, should have been left stainless steel. Now it just looks like my mom's old 1987 camaro with gull wing doors.


----------



## CrashTest

pingrr said:
			
		

> All Delorean's are just plane stainless steel.



Planes are made of aluminum.


----------



## Charles

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Planes are made of aluminum.


Now that was funny


----------



## smoothmarine187




----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

>


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

>


----------



## HorseRiding God

You little boy racers need to find a real ride!  When you can ride a horse, then you can say you have accomplished something.


----------



## warneckutz

HorseRiding God said:
			
		

> You little boy racers need to find a real ride!  When you can ride a horse, then you can say you have accomplished something.


----------



## Floyd2004

HorseRiding God said:
			
		

> You little boy racers need to find a real ride!  When you can ride a horse, then you can say you have accomplished something.



Go ride your little stick horse boy


----------



## CrashTest

I don't do farm animals.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I don't do farm animals.



Im sure Pingrr would


----------



## pingrr

Horses are just plain dumb.  The only thing they are good for is dog food.


----------



## crazysquid

HorseRiding God said:
			
		

> You little boy racers need to find a real ride!  When you can ride a horse, then you can say you have accomplished something.


You just like riding horses for the pounding sensation against your ass    We like our rides just fine so you enjoy your farm animals


----------



## smoothmarine187

PINKS ALL OUT is Coming to Maryland Int'l Raceway - Sat., June 9th 

 Save Money by Ordering Advance Tickets Online! Advance Tickets also offer Express Entry into the Event!   



Don't miss the first ever PINKS ALL OUT at Maryland Int'l Raceway on Saturday, June 9th - and be a part of one of the largest attended events in MIR history! Over 350 racers across 14 states are officially pre-entered into this event!

Rich Christensen, Nate Pritchett, Charles Hendrickson and the entire PINKS Team will be at MIR with a huge pile of cash up for grabs. There's no room for haters - it's all about the fun. To give you a sense of what this event will be like, just imagine a Test & Tune on steroids! You'll also see MIR's premier classes including Real Street and the Pro Mod Frantic 7's - these crowd favorites will be in action during the Saturday show.

You know the deal... you get two passes, no negotiation, and if you sandbag at all - you're going home! Remember, you gotta be running ALL OUT!

Drag racing fans and racers this is your day. Lets show the SPEED Channel executives and the millions of television viewers how it's done at MIR. Bring all your friends and family... Get there early, and don't plan on leaving until after dark.

Rich Christensen and Team PINKS will select 16 killer racers from ALL OUT Qualifying to compete for an $18,000 CASH purse - with $10,000 of the purse going to the winner in a Heads-Up, Run-What-Ya-Brung, Let's-Get-Ugly, Shootout, Showdown! Rich wants to have a good time and give away $18,000 while watching some Fast, Hardcore, No Bullsh#t Racing! It's that simple. So get ready to see these racers push their cars like they've never been pushed before. 

Guarantee your seat to the most popular event at MIR this season by ordering tickets at www.mirdrag.com. All advance tickets are discounted or come with a special premium; and many limited offers will sell out before the event - so be sure to get your order in today! Every advance adult ticket purchase also includes a free child's ticket!

The best seats in the house are in the reserved section of the pit side grandstand next to the tower. A reserved seat is just $10 above admission. If you want the full VIP treatment, then go for the Outback Steakhouse VIP! This ticket includes admission, preferred parking, reserved section seating (grandstands and parking directly across from the tower), plus a freshly grilled steak and chicken dinner with baked potato and salad prepared and served on site by Outback Steakhouse. So treat yourself or that someone special to an unforgettable day at the races with this special VIP package for only $55 per person. 

There will be a Pre-PINKS Test & Tune on Friday, June 8th, from 2:00 pm - 11:00 pm; open to only Real Street, Frantic 7's and the PINKS ALL OUT pre-registered cars. Spectators are also welcome on Friday for only $15 a person.

Don't miss the action on Saturday, June 9th at MIR - it's PINKS ALL OUT!



https://tix.extremetix.com/tix/SilverStream/Pages/pgIndex.html?siteID=1413


----------



## pingrr

I will be at the race putting mu De Lorean on the line if somone thinks they are fast enough to try me.


----------



## heavenly was

Someone told me this is the longest thread on any forum in the history of the world? Is this the truth?


----------



## smoothmarine187

heavenly was said:
			
		

> Someone told me this is the longest thread on any forum in the history of the world? Is this the truth?



Yes, and thanx for helping out


----------



## chernmax

And it just keeps growing!!!


----------



## beamher

and growing


----------



## heavenly was

Do you think it is in the guinness book of world records yet?


----------



## PrchJrkr

heavenly was said:
			
		

> Someone told me this is the longest thread on any forum in the history of the world? Is this the truth?



http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=42343 has it beat. YWVM.


----------



## heavenly was

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=42343 has it beat. YWVM.



I looked at it, and it's very nice but I dont think it counts as a thread because the only thing posted are song lyrics and poems. Not real discussion so I don't think it counts. I don't know.


----------



## pingrr

heavenly was said:
			
		

> I looked at it, and it's very nice but I dont think it counts as a thread because the only thing posted are song lyrics and poems. Not real discussion so I don't think it counts. I don't know.




Don't forget that this thread has pictures of my old quad turbo CRV.  That alone makes this thread worth a million bucks.


----------



## crazysquid

pingrr said:
			
		

> Don't forget that this thread has pictures of my old quad turbo CRV.  That alone makes this thread worth a million bucks.


I'll second that. Who started this damn thread anyway :shrug:


----------



## basher

hey where can i get a good paintjob for my car?  i don't wanna go maaco again.  Is there a place around here, a good bodyshop?


----------



## smoothmarine187

basher said:
			
		

> hey where can i get a good paintjob for my car?  i don't wanna go maaco again.  Is there a place around here, a good bodyshop?



I know a good place in St. Leonard.  A friend of mine just opened up his own shop.


----------



## crazysquid

basher said:
			
		

> hey where can i get a good paintjob for my car?  i don't wanna go maaco again.  Is there a place around here, a good bodyshop?


Stay away from George's body shop outside NAS Pax River on Pegg road I think.


----------



## charger383

pjs was quick but shotty work, two guys owns the world, coach craft in hollywood rd is alwas busy.. pick your poision


----------



## basher

is there an equivalent to a "Pimp My Ride" shop?


----------



## G-Funk

im rollin on dubs wha wha


----------



## pingrr

You aint got nothin on my CRV son.


----------



## G-Funk

pingrr said:
			
		

> You aint got nothin on my CRV son.



 im rolling in my new whip... is a honda integra son


----------



## Floyd2004

Integra is a joke plain and simple...


----------



## smoothmarine187

stop  you guys are hurting my feelings.  My integra racer is pure sweetness.


----------



## G-Funk

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Integra is a joke plain and simple...



it will beat your riced out neon SON ya yah


----------



## G-Funk

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> stop  you guys are hurting my feelings.  My integra racer is pure sweetness.



ill hurt that butthole of yours... wait i already have in 360 games ya yay... pure muscle can take da backdoor approach


----------



## chernmax

Wow this thread still rollin!!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

G-Funk said:
			
		

> ill hurt that butthole of yours... wait i already have in 360 games ya yay... pure muscle can take da backdoor approach



With you cane maybe, I know your broke dick ass can't do it.


----------



## G-Funk

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> With you cane maybe, I know your broke dick ass can't do it.



its got a shank on it now son... curteousy of PINGGRRR  w00t


----------



## G-Funk

chernmax said:
			
		

> Wow this thread still rollin!!!



just like rollin a blunt up and smoking out of sm00fs va j j


----------



## Floyd2004

G-Funk said:
			
		

> it will beat your riced out neon SON ya yah



Faster than your car


----------



## basher

my first post on this thread........please end this thread


----------



## smoothmarine187

basher said:
			
		

> my first post on this thread........please end this thread



Take a look at post 1952 & 1956


----------



## basher




----------



## G-Funk

basher said:
			
		

> my first post on this thread........please end this thread




your a ####


----------



## G-Funk

rollin on deuce deuce son son


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer




----------



## basher

I'll keep adding......instead of creating a new post...
I want to buy a Brush Guard for my truck....will it help protect my new truck if I hit deers or pedestrians (j/k) crossing the road?  also if I ram those SOMDracers or imposters?


----------



## CrashTest

basher said:
			
		

> I'll keep adding......instead of creating a new post...
> I want to buy a Brush Guard for my truck....will it help protect my new truck if I hit deers or pedestrians (j/k) crossing the road?  also if I ram those SOMDracers or imposters?



Big truck with a brush guard??  

Just buy some Viagra.


----------



## G-Funk

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Big truck with a brush guard??
> 
> Just buy some Viagra.




it wouldnt help that limp dick homie


----------



## Floyd2004

So where were we on this topic again....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> So where were we on this topic again....


Before or after your karma bombing?


----------



## Floyd2004

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Before or after your karma bombing?



What are you talking about lady? Only Karma ive given in like a week was to Lord Stanley it was only one...


----------



## dave1959

My god......can't this thread just end ?????


----------



## Floyd2004

Were not to 200 pages yet


----------



## basher

dave1959 said:
			
		

> My god......can't this thread just end ?????


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Were not to 200 pages yet




and it isn't really helping the thread die by bumping it....lol


----------



## basher

pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> and it isn't really helping the thread die by bumping it....lol



I'm now trying to get to my 200th post


----------



## Floyd2004

basher said:
			
		

> I'm now trying to get to my 200th post



Only 5 more to go....


----------



## crazysquid

I created this thread. Why can't I kill it?


----------



## crazysquid

200??????


----------



## mv_princess

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I created this thread. Why can't I kill it?


 Beacuse you aren't premo


----------



## crazysquid

Thats what I get for being a cheap skate lol I'll upgrade then


----------



## crazysquid

200 Yet


----------



## crazysquid

Sweet I got it!!! Can someone kill this thread already now


----------



## crazysquid

SOMDracing Imposters 09-26-2007 02:48 PM dimwit child 

Please your hurting my feelings. I don't think I can continue in life knowing that I have your retarded unsigned karma on my profile......    It was all fun and games. No one told you u had to read this nonsense in here.


----------



## Floyd2004

Everyone gets the unsigned dimwit child karma...


----------



## smoothmarine187

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=92582&page=1&pp=10


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=92582&page=1&pp=10


lol someone created another somdracing thread   People are getting way too bent out of shape over karma. Is somdracing still going?


----------



## smoothmarine187

crazysquid said:
			
		

> lol someone created another somdracing thread   People are getting way too bent out of shape over karma. Is somdracing still going?



You see my avatar?  That's a picture from the last meeting at Target


----------



## crazysquid

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> You see my avatar?  That's a picture from the last meeting at Target


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Is somdracing still going?



Just because you left doesnt mean the world would stop spinning...


----------



## smoothmarine187

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Just because you left doesnt mean the world would stop spinning...



yeah, take that, Squid you pussy


----------



## crazysquid

Oh yes, I miss having to baby sit the site and all the #####ing and whining   I thought everyone died and had a heart attack after I left


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I miss having to baby sit the site and all the #####ing and whining   I thought everyone died and had a heart attack after I left



Haha no


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Haha no



I was actually dissapointed when you left though squid.  You were one of the good ones   

but you were also the one that effed with robbie's account and all his posts too right?  That was kinda effed up (funny, but effed up lol).  Actually, that probably cleared up a lot of bandwith for the site    

O well, if i see ya around on base or whatever i'll holla atcha.


----------



## crazysquid

pcjohnnyb said:
			
		

> I was actually dissapointed when you left though squid.  You were one of the good ones
> 
> but you were also the one that effed with robbie's account and all his posts too right?  That was kinda effed up (funny, but effed up lol).  Actually, that probably cleared up a lot of bandwith for the site
> 
> O well, if i see ya around on base or whatever i'll holla atcha.


I've seen you walking through the building I work at.  Robby was always so proud of his posts and thought he could talk #### about me knowing I can't touch him or face jail time so I found the easiest way to get even and clean up the site at the same time   . No worries about it though. A lot of good people on that site but at the same time, backstabbers and people who #####ed about the site yet didn't help out with it in any way. Im in global so look me up sometime


----------



## CrashTest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> I've seen you walking through the building I work at.  Robby was always so proud of his posts and thought he could talk #### about me knowing I can't touch him or face jail time so I found the easiest way to get even and clean up the site at the same time   . No worries about it though. A lot of good people on that site but at the same time, backstabbers and people who #####ed about the site yet didn't help out with it in any way. Im in global so look me up sometime



Never could understand people's pride in high post-counts.  To me it just means you spent lots of time chatting on the Internet.  I guess some folks take pride in that.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Never could understand people's pride in high post-counts.  To me it just means you spent lots of time chatting on the Internet.  I guess some folks take pride in that.


Some people get seriously pissed off about it   How's the yellow yugo holding up for you? I seen a pic of a green one coming out soon that the wife is in love with. I have 5 vehicles now so unless I sell them all, she can't get one


----------



## CrashTest

crazysquid said:
			
		

> Some people get seriously pissed off about it   How's the yellow yugo holding up for you? I seen a pic of a green one coming out soon that the wife is in love with. I have 5 vehicles now so unless I sell them all, she can't get one



I can't believe anyone actually likes that green (or any of the other ho-hum colors).  

With only a brief 6 month run of 300 or so yellow verts back in 05, I'm glad I got my Yugo when I did.


----------



## crazysquid

CrashTest said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone actually likes that green (or any of the other ho-hum colors).
> 
> With only a brief 6 month run of 300 or so yellow verts back in 05, I'm glad I got my Yugo when I did.


The wife loves that color green for some reason. I was going to paint my new toy that color just to f**k with her   You know I have to have a black ride


----------



## Floyd2004

You got any pics of said green?

Yea Robby is all about the post count haha


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> You got any pics of said green?
> 
> Yea Robby is all about the post count haha



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...oryZ6209QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CrashTest

Here's a good vid of that same color car in action.  I wish I could drive mine like the guy in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b6cFcrmTiE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Here's a good vid of that same color car in action.  I wish I could drive mine like the guy in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b6cFcrmTiE&mode=related&search=



Cant see that from work but ill check it out later.
That green is ok i guess. There are many better colors out though.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

CrashTest said:
			
		

> Here's a good vid of that same color car in action.  I wish I could drive mine like the guy in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b6cFcrmTiE&mode=related&search=



WAIT...you actually drive it? I thought it was a garage queen :shrug:   

O, and squid....i kinda don't know your last name so that makes lookin you up in global quite a task...lol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:
			
		

> Cant see that from work but ill check it out later.
> That green is ok i guess. There are many better colors out though.



X2 on not seeing it.  but yeah, i'd take CT's yellow over that green, but I also don't necessarily mind that green..i've seen worse


----------



## pappy

Squid just sent what's below to me    what did he do wrong :shrug: I guess someone got their feelings hurt   

You have been banned from the Southern Maryland Online forums for 3 days for leaving abusive and obscene karma comments.  Please take some time to read the forum rules before you come back on.

Forums Admin
http://forums.somd.com


----------



## smoothmarine187

pappy said:
			
		

> Squid just sent what's below to me    what did he do wrong :shrug: I guess someone got their feelings hurt
> 
> You have been banned from the Southern Maryland Online forums for 3 days for leaving abusive and obscene karma comments.  Please take some time to read the forum rules before you come back on.
> 
> Forums Admin
> http://forums.somd.com




  Damn dirty squid


----------



## Floyd2004

pappy said:
			
		

> Squid just sent what's below to me    what did he do wrong :shrug: I guess someone got their feelings hurt
> 
> You have been banned from the Southern Maryland Online forums for 3 days for leaving abusive and obscene karma comments.  Please take some time to read the forum rules before you come back on.
> 
> Forums Admin
> http://forums.somd.com



Its like he just jumpped on another account or something...


----------



## The Dude

Worst thread ever....


----------



## Floyd2004

The Dude said:


> Worst thread ever....



Yup and the more people post the more they have to see it again and again...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Yup and the more people post the more they have to see it again and again...



yeah, i just find it funny that we have a whole 'nother forum dedicated to the SOMDracing people yet they still have one of the biggest threads over here lol.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

> 10-03-2007 09:50 AM I find it funny that your mom and dad are really brother and sister and they ended up having a little tard like you are their son.



I actually wasn't born in st. mary's, PG baby...nice try though 

(thank god i was raised down here at least though...i love that we at least keep it somewhat country down here..)


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

pappy said:


> Squid just sent what's below to me    what did he do wrong :shrug: I guess someone got their feelings hurt
> 
> You have been banned from the Southern Maryland Online forums for 3 days for leaving abusive and obscene karma comments.  Please take some time to read the forum rules before you come back on.
> 
> Forums Admin
> http://forums.somd.com



Sqids not the only one.  I know somone else that got banned for leaving abusive karma.


----------



## Floyd2004

SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM dimwhit chile 

Im Mexican now?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM dimwhit chile
> 
> Im Mexican now?



bwahhaha, smooth


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM dimwhit chile
> 
> Im Mexican now?




Mmmm...


----------



## Floyd2004

Yea you and your Taco Smell...


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:


> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM I am a dimwhit retarded chile



I think this is what they were trying to tell you


----------



## pcjohnnyb

dunno who repped me about halo 3...but i don't even own a 360... (so unless i'm coming to your house after i see my girl and then go to IHOP...i shall not be joining you in owning the "ekids" lmao)


----------



## Floyd2004

Friday bump


----------



## Floyd2004

I think the dimwhit child thing is funny as ####!

Even chenged the spelling from Dimwit to Dimwhit from time to time...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> I think the dimwhit child thing is funny as ####!
> 
> Even chenged the spelling from Dimwit to Dimwhit from time to time...



well he's gotta change it up from time to time.  ya know, like how you got some chile with yours 

good call on the friday bump though! 

6 hours till leaving to ocean city to do a little hunting durin the day...beach sunday...  and  at night


----------



## Floyd2004

SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:15 AM Stop licking pcjohnnyb and crashtests nut sacks, will ya? You are such a loser. 

Haha more unsigned. People need to grow a set and sign it up. I know I do...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:15 AM Stop licking pcjohnnyb and crashtests nut sacks, will ya? You are such a loser.
> 
> Haha more unsigned. People need to grow a set and sign it up. I know I do...



ha, granted that licking WAS good.......


----------



## smoothmarine187

Floyd2004 said:


> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:15 AM Stop licking pcjohnnyb and crashtests nut sacks, will ya? You are such a loser.
> 
> Haha more unsigned. People need to grow a set and sign it up. I know I do...



 What if the person that left it doesn't have a set?


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:


> What if the person that left it doesn't have a set?



That would put us in a bit of a pickle now wouldnt it?


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> ha, granted that licking WAS good.......



Phucking homo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Phucking homo



lol. yeah, i really have nothing more to say about that...no witty comeback or anything...

thanks for actually signing your red earlier though, unlike the other puzzies lol


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> lol. yeah, i really have nothing more to say about that...no witty comeback or anything...
> 
> thanks for actually signing your red earlier though, unlike the other puzzies lol



I told you i sign my ####


----------



## crazysquid

pcjohnnyb said:


> well he's gotta change it up from time to time.  ya know, like how you got some chile with yours
> 
> good call on the friday bump though!
> 
> 6 hours till leaving to ocean city to do a little hunting durin the day...beach sunday...  and  at night


Don't have too much fun and don't end up in jail  I'll be hunting as well this weekend er I mean exterminating some pests


----------



## crazysquid

SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:46 AM Wheres the new car... -Floyd 
If it was up your a$$ sideways, you would know where it's at.  Where's your own place at


----------



## pcjohnnyb

so much effing red! (these just from this thread lol...my most recent ones below..)

SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:52 AM Tard 

 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:48 AM Floyd wants to hump your leg 

 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:47 AM HAHA More red for you -Floyd 


ha, good stuff.  Yeah, i don't plan on being arrested this weekend...but ya never know i guess lol.  Apparently now my girl might come up for a night...sooooo, that could make the weekend even more enjoyable...

anyone ever hunted sika deer before?  this will be my first time ever going for them...


----------



## crazysquid

pcjohnnyb said:


> so much effing red! (these just from this thread lol...my most recent ones below..)
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:52 AM Tard
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:48 AM Floyd wants to hump your leg
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:47 AM HAHA More red for you -Floyd
> 
> 
> ha, good stuff.  Yeah, i don't plan on being arrested this weekend...but ya never know i guess lol.  Apparently now my girl might come up for a night...sooooo, that could make the weekend even more enjoyable...
> 
> anyone ever hunted sika deer before?  this will be my first time ever going for them...


Can't say that I have.


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> Where's your own place at



Why does it matter? I can mooch if I want.

SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 12:27 PM No you don't sign it all - figure it out... 

I sign all my karma red or green...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

crazysquid said:


> Can't say that I have.



o hey....is that your Sierra (that ya got from Jess) in the parking garage every day?  If so then i know what building you're in lol. (and the truck is lookin fresh..lol)


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> so much effing red!?



I have a full page of red and one green 
I really dont care I think its funny as ####.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Floyd2004 said:


> Why does it matter? I can mooch if I want.
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 12:27 PM No you don't sign it all - figure it out...
> 
> I sign all my karma red or green...



  right, except the one that you sent me awhile back because you knew I would find out it was from you anyway


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:


> right, except the one that you sent me awhile back because you knew I would find out it was from you anyway



Yea sent one to you and like 2 others but oh well. Cant trick you guys now can I


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:


> Why does it matter? I can mooch if I want.
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 12:27 PM No you don't sign it all - figure it out...
> 
> I sign all my karma red or green...


Then why does it matter where my car is at?



pcjohnnyb said:


> o hey....is that your Sierra (that ya got from Jess) in the parking garage every day?  If so then i know what building you're in lol. (and the truck is lookin fresh..lol)



Yes, I'm selling it soon though


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> Then why does it matter where my car is at?



Im just messing with you man. Pulling a Robby if you will


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:


> Im just messing with you man. Pulling a Robby if you will


 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:46 AM Wheres the new car... -Floyd Robby never left me that and you know I don't care for that sackless retard at all


----------



## Floyd2004

Geez how many MPDs do you guys have haha


 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:13 PM you know whats funny? your face. 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:13 PM what a knee slapper 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:12 PM let me tell you something about the duckbill platypus - he doesn't care what you think! 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:11 PM  I bet you can't see any green now huh 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:10 PM You're not laughing as hard as I am tard 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:05 PM You don't sign all your karma... tsk, tsk ... 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:05 PM Here, laugh some more   
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:01 PM Here's some back at ya 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 12:27 PM No you don't sign it all - figure it out... 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:33 AM lick my taint - chess 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:15 AM Stop licking pcjohnnyb and crashtests nut sacks, will ya? You are such a loser. 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:58 AM Thanks gay boy ~smooth 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:50 AM dimwhit child 
 Ban Stick... 10-05-2007 10:39 AM What do you know about me to say I'm fat retard 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 03:32 PM ching chong ping pong, ching chong ping pong know one can stop my dirty ding dong - ching chong ping pong 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 02:08 PM here's some green -SWAT 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM dimwhit chile 
 SOMDracing Imposters 09-29-2007 06:46 PM Here's a donation. 
 SOMDracing Imposters 09-29-2007 06:45 PM Dimwit old lady 
 SOMDracing Imposters 09-28-2007 09:55 AM


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> Robby never left me that and you know I don't care for that sackless retard at all




Oh well... Cant take a joke squid?


----------



## machman`

Sackless retard?  You talk more #### about me than anyone else only when you think I won't find out about it.  If you really have a problem.  You know where I live.  Peace.


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:


> Oh well... Cant take a joke squid?


I can always take a joke but sometimes it doesn't seem as though it's wasn't meant to be funny


----------



## crazysquid

machman` said:


> Sackless retard?  You talk more #### about me than anyone else only when you think I won't find out about it.  If you really have a problem.  You know where I live.  Peace.


I know where you live just as you know where I live but I don't have the urge to go to jail for assault and battery after you call your cop buddies. Keep playing Mr. internet bad a$$ all you want to. When your feeling froggy, leap little man


----------



## machman`

crazysquid said:


> I know where you live just as you know where I live but I don't have the urge to go to jail for assault and battery after you call your cop buddies. Keep playing Mr. internet bad a$$ all you want to. When your feeling froggy, leap little man



Pot, meet kettle.  

I'm not going to argue with you.  I'll let YOU pretend to be cool on somd, but I'm bowing out.  Waste of time.


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> I can always take a joke but sometimes it doesn't seem as though it's wasn't meant to be funny



Haha like all the #### I put up with on this site... If I didnt have a sence of humor id be gone by now.


----------



## crazysquid

machman` said:


> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you.  I'll let YOU pretend to be cool on somd, but I'm bowing out.  Waste of time.


Have fun in your sand box


----------



## Floyd2004

SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:39 PM Not as funny as you knocking all the time. 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:25 PM I'm having an ashma attack from all the laughter 
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:23 PM I guess his sense of humor isn't as good as yours  
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:22 PM those are all the people in the forum that hate you  
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:18 PM  
 SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:17 PM  


Few more for your reading pleasure...
Hey trying to come up with something different everytime I know is hard after awhile lol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

you know...
squid...
mach...

it could all be settled quite easily and legally with a simple contract being signed by both of you to not press charges (that it was an agreed upon, "official" fight..)

granted, i have no legal backing for this but i see no reason why we couldn't make an official document then let yall go at it (just try not to kill the other one...that would greatly complicate things...)


----------



## Floyd2004

Na I dont think that would do anything... People just need to grow a set and stop the little BS between them


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Anyone know of a good guy for intake porting in the area by chance?


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> Anyone know of a good guy for intake porting in the area by chance?



Please tell me your not doing this to the Ranger lol

But to answer your question I ported and polished my own because I dont trust any shops in the area. It was a good job but it was also a HUGE pain in the butt.


----------



## dn0121

Paco is great!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Please tell me your not doing this to the Ranger lol
> 
> But to answer your question I ported and polished my own because I dont trust any shops in the area. It was a good job but it was also a HUGE pain in the butt.



actually i am.  the intake is the weakest point of the (3.0) ranger.  too restrictive in many ways.  its just an idea, i'd like to see what people charge to see if it would be worth it, but its a simple way to gain decent power, especially for pre 98 rangers.


----------



## blazinlow89

Advanced automotive machine in waldorf in the industrial park, off of post office road.  Ive known bill for a couple of years and they do awsome work.  They do a lot of machine work, and when i worked for my uncle we would send our 302 and 351 intakes up there for a surface cut to make sure they where true after the air gap work.

Ask for bill

Advanced Automotive


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer




----------



## Plan B

Ahh, bored rural white boyz with cars...


----------



## Floyd2004

Plan B said:


> Ahh, bored rural white boyz with cars...



Ahh guy that cant spell boy's...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Plan B said:


> Ahh, bored rural white boyz with cars...



aw, i forgot to sign my karma, but the 
"suck it :shrug:" was me


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Floyd2004 said:


> Ahh guy that cant spell boy's...



He spelled it ebonicly correct.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Ahh guy that cant spell boy's...



Actually...i just realized...

neither can you lmao

it would by "boys" not "boy's" (possessive)  


10-18-2007 12:57 PM You homo, you better watch your mouth or I'll slap you and make you my b itch. I bet I can spell better than your mom 



you probably could :shrug: she wasn't the one commenting on the spelling


----------



## Floyd2004

Yay John...


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

With all of this warm weather we have been having.  I took my CRV out of the garage. I am ready to race if somone thinks their car is fast enough.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> With all of this warm weather we have been having.  I took my CRV out of the garage. I am ready to race if somone thinks their car is fast enough.



It would be no match for the danger ranger.


----------



## pappy

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> With all of this warm weather we have been having.  I took my CRV out of the garage. I am ready to race if somone thinks their car is fast enough.


The ninjitzu shaggin wagon will be no match for the rust bucket of death!


----------



## Floyd2004

You are all in for a hurting from the massive 2.0 in the Neon!!!


----------



## The Showstopper

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> With all of this warm weather we have been having.  I took my CRV out of the garage. I am ready to race if somone thinks their car is fast enough.




give me about 6 moths when i finish my chevelle... i cant wait to put some of the punks in their chicken chasers in their place


----------



## Floyd2004

Bump for the best thread ever... 



YES! its back to the top again!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Bump for the best thread ever...
> 
> 
> 
> YES! its back to the top again!



none of you ever worked for coca cola did you?  My dad was telling me last night about some kid who worked for him that was part of a "loser white kid car club" ...I about  cracked up


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> none of you ever worked for coca cola did you?  My dad was telling me last night about some kid who worked for him that was part of a "loser white kid car club" ...I about  cracked up



I know of a friend that works for Pepsi but he drives a WRX


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> I know of a friend that works for Pepsi but he drives a WRX



ha.  well this sounded like one of the fart-can clubs


----------



## smoothmarine187

Floyd2004 said:


> Bump for the best thread ever...
> 
> 
> 
> YES! its back to the top again!



Perfect timing


----------



## Floyd2004

smoothmarine187 said:


> Perfect timing



Haha yea I thought so also!
Figured people might see the deeper meaning to the rebirth of this thread this time


----------



## Floyd2004

Wow got hit with the dimwit child comment again...


----------



## machman`

hai guys whats going on?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

machman` said:


> hai guys whats going on?



Oh snap...look who decided to join in the fun


----------



## machman`

What really happened at Accokeek:


Aliens


----------



## Solja_Boy




----------



## pcjohnnyb

Solja_Boy said:


>



Oh man, just like an unwanted boner at a family gathering, this thread just keeps poppin up.


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh man, just like an unwanted boner at a family gathering, this thread just keeps poppin up.



Just like that annoying little cousin at the family gathering you keep poppin up


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Just like that annoying little cousin at the family gathering you keep poppin up





:isee:

 to you too


----------



## Solja_Boy

pcjohnnyb said:


> Oh man, just like an unwanted boner at a family gathering, this thread just keeps poppin up.



I like that saying.  I am going to try to work it into one of my conversations tonight at group.


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> Just like that annoying little cousin at the family gathering you keep poppin up



My perfect family gathering is the one where the family doesn't show.


----------



## CrashTest

Paul_Walker said:


> Sweet, where do you guys race?  Or are you all posers?




MIR

Many pics on my homepage


----------



## Solja_Boy

Paul_Walker said:


> Sweet, where do you guys race?  Or are you all posers?



On 235.


----------



## Floyd2004

Paul_Walker said:


> Sweet, where do you guys race?  Or are you all posers?



I either race my car or Crashtests car at MIR. If im not at MIR im at home racing on the information super highway


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> I either race my car or Crashtests car at MIR. If im not at MIR *im at home racing on the information super highway*



for some reason...I found the bolded statement hilariously gay...


----------



## basher

Paul_Walker said:


> Sweet, where do you guys race?  Or are you all posers?



hey how's Vin doing?


----------



## toppick08

Paul_Walker said:


> He's currently filming "2 Slow 2 Stupid"



Must be driving a Dodge..........


----------



## Solja_Boy

I am thinking about buying this to race on the mean streets of Southern Maryland.


----------



## chess

Solja_Boy said:


>



hi solja....


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> for some reason...I found the bolded statement hilariously gay...



For some reason I find everything you post to be hilariously gay...


----------



## Solja_Boy

pcjohnnyb said:


> for some reason...I found the bolded statement hilariously gay...





Floyd2004 said:


> For some reason I find everything you post to be hilariously gay...



You two need to get a room.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> For some reason I find everything you post to be hilariously gay...



well...you know how I know you're gay?

Eh, I won't go there....


----------



## Floyd2004

Solja_Boy said:


> You two need to get a room.


----------



## Floyd2004

So anyone go to the track this year yet? Its too cold for me to go out yet.


----------



## Solja_Boy

I went yesterday and was runing low 10's.  I think I need to do a little more tuning to my car to get into the 9's.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Solja_Boy said:


> I went yesterday and was runing low 10's.  I think I need to do a little more tuning to my car to get into the 9's.



Oh jeezzus  tell me solja boy isn't who I think it is


----------



## Mojo

I just installed a twin turbo setup on my grandmas wheel chair last weekend, She's looking to hit 9's on Friday.


----------



## Solja_Boy

Mojo said:


> I just installed a twin turbo setup on my grandmas wheel chair last weekend, She's looking to hit 9's on Friday.



That wheel chair sounds sweet.  but it don;t got nothin on my 6 turbo Dalorian.

I was doing a high speed run last week and opened up the doors and it felt like the car was about to lift off the ground so I closed them up real quick.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Solja_Boy said:


> That wheel chair sounds sweet.  but it don;t got nothin on my 6 turbo Dalorian.
> 
> I was doing a high speed run last week and opened up the doors and it felt like the car was about to lift off the ground so I closed them up real quick.



you need to ask some of those kids at target about getting a wing on there then


----------



## LateApex

pcjohnnyb said:


> you need to ask some of those kids at target about getting a wing on there then



What I think is really stupid is when these kids put wings on their freaking dodge stratus.

They think that it makes the car faster. LOL.

Obviously they don't understand physics and that wings actually cause drag thus slowing the car down...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

LateApex said:


> What I think is really stupid is when these kids *put wings on their freaking dodge stratus.*
> 
> They think that it makes the car faster. LOL.
> 
> Obviously they don't understand physics and that wings actually cause drag thus slowing the car down...



one time...I worked with a kid that did just that...

he also ran it at the track and tried to use his (auto) console shifter as a manual...I told him he was retarded and was not only going to eff the tranny, he was going to run a slower time that way (by not letting the transmission do its job )


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> one time...I worked with a kid that did just that...
> 
> he also ran it at the track and tried to use his (auto) console shifter as a manual...I told him he was retarded and was not only going to eff the tranny, he was going to run a slower time that way (by not letting the transmission do its job )



This is hillarious considering the fact that you thought you had a 5 second ford ranger


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> This is hillarious considering the fact that you thought you had a 5 second ford ranger





You do realize that was all a joke correct?  I wish I had access to those old threads because some of yalls reactions (ok...honestly I don't know who you are though ) were priceless.  That was something I made up because I was bored   I never thought I HONESTLY had a special truck , I think the only person I ever told was ron in that I didn't have the time or money to even bother with putting go-fast parts in it 


So, who is Mojo?


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> You do realize that was all a joke correct?  I wish I had access to those old threads because some of yalls reactions (ok...honestly I don't know who you are though ) were priceless.  That was something I made up because I was bored   I never thought I HONESTLY had a special truck , I think the only person I ever told was ron in that I didn't have the time or money to even bother with putting go-fast parts in it
> 
> 
> So, who is Mojo?



You're so full of crap   Good cover up though


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> You're so full of crap   Good cover up though



I can try 

Eh, we can only be young and stupid once 

Seriously though...who you be?


----------



## Solja_Boy

pcjohnnyb said:


> So, who is Mojo?



Mojo is man who has a striking resemblance to The Ultimate Warrior .


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> You do realize that was all a joke correct?  I wish I had access to those old threads because some of yalls reactions (ok...honestly I don't know who you are though ) were priceless.  That was something I made up because I was bored   I never thought I HONESTLY had a special truck , I think the only person I ever told was ron in that I didn't have the time or money to even bother with putting go-fast parts in it
> 
> 
> So, who is Mojo?



Haha joke... Yea right. You were so proud telling us about you drifting your old Ranger around turns


----------



## Floyd2004

Swats drift king:


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Swats drift king:



I still have it on photobucket?  

I should probably take those down.....  I guess they are good to have in case I ever DO end up changing something about the truck..gives me before pictures to look at :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

Solja_Boy said:


> Mojo is man who has a striking resemblance to The Ultimate Warrior .



  Just the hair


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> I still have it on photobucket?
> 
> I should probably take those down.....  I guess they are good to have in case I ever DO end up changing something about the truck..gives me before pictures to look at :shrug:



Yea still up there.
I wish I took more pics of my Bronco2 when I had it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Yea still up there.
> I wish I took more pics of my Bronco2 when I had it.



Thats why I did it initially.  Its good to have those "starter" pics to have your stock vehicle and then you can really see the changes you made to it in future pictures.  I just can't wait until I have more room to actually own a couple vehicles (mostly just because I love 4wheeling, no...not in the danger ranger  , but I am not going to 4wheel in a daily driver, even if I own something bigger :shrug.  Right now, living at home, we already have 5 vehicles in our driveway...well, one isn't even on the driveway and my truck is in the woods , so I haven't ever had room to own more than one vehicle :shrug:


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> room to own more than one vehicle :shrug:



Thats why I only own the Neon and nothing else...


----------



## 95blkgst

i own a truck and a car, and there are no problems in my drive way


----------



## Floyd2004

95blkgst said:


> i own a truck and a car, and there are no problems in my drive way



...ok. And...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> ...ok. And...





I'm glad I was not the only one with that reaction


----------



## crazysquid

This page hasn't died yet hahahahahaha


----------



## pcjohnnyb

crazysquid said:


> This page hasn't died yet hahahahahaha







Well, since we're here....Advice/input time.

What would everyone say a likely cause is of a slight stench and some smoke/steam coming out of my center-dash vent in the ranger?  Mama said maybe a heater coil.  A/c is broken and thus wasn't on, so nothing with that (I wouldn't think).  The smoke was only really visable when I turned the fan off though, when it was on, the fan just blew the smoke enough to be "invisible".


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, since we're here....Advice/input time.
> 
> What would everyone say a likely cause is of a slight stench and some smoke/steam coming out of my center-dash vent in the ranger?  Mama said maybe a heater coil.  A/c is broken and thus wasn't on, so nothing with that (I wouldn't think).  The smoke was only really visable when I turned the fan off though, when it was on, the fan just blew the smoke enough to be "invisible".



  It's good to see that your momma gives better advice than LLCoolJ's momma.

The funk that you are smelling is from mildew and crap growing on the inside of the vent.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> It's good to see that your momma gives better advice than LLCoolJ's momma.
> 
> The funk that you are smelling is from mildew and crap growing on the inside of the vent.



So, you're thinkin heater coil too?  I have never had one go bad so I don't know what to expect :shrug:
I glanced over right quick when I got to work to make sure all hoses were properly connected and all that jazz, just in case.  Everything looked fine under the hood :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> So, you're thinkin heater coil too?  I have never had one go bad so I don't know what to expect :shrug:
> I glanced over right quick when I got to work to make sure all hoses were properly connected and all that jazz, just in case.  Everything looked fine under the hood :shrug:



I'm assuming you just saw some steam blowing out and that's because it's damp inside of your vent, which is also why you have that funky mildew smell.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> I'm assuming you just saw some steam blowing out and that's because it's damp inside of your vent, which is also why you have that funky mildew smell.



So...tell me this.  Are you saying it is nothing but dampness inside the vent on a warm day or are you saying something went bad?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...tell me this.  Are you saying it is nothing but dampness inside the vent on a warm day or are you saying something went bad?



whoa, is it coil or core?

weird, I always thought it was "coil" but all that came up on a search was "core"..Interesting...


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> So...tell me this.  Are you saying it is nothing but dampness inside the vent on a warm day or are you saying something went bad?



Did you turn your heater on to see if it worked?  Nothing went bad, it's just wet.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> Did you turn your heater on to see if it worked?  Nothing went bad, it's just wet.





No, that was my plan after getting input.  I wanted to see if I should look for something when turning on the heat or just see if it works   Alright, I suppose that is that.
Thanks


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo is full of it. You obviously have a dead rat in there


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> Mojo is full of it. You obviously have a dead rat in there


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Mojo is full of it. You obviously have a dead rat in there



Know how many rats I've ever seen around my house? 

None 

I guess that's cuz they're behind all the vehicles' firewalls


----------



## glhs837

Cold be a leak in your heater core, which you cant see under the hood, its actually like a small radiator buried inside your cars heater plenum, a boxlike thing inside your dash that all A/C and heater air gets routed through. when you select heat, coolant gets routed through that radiator, in that part of the plenum, forced through that core to get warmed up. 

this is why your inside air wont be warm until the engine heats up. 

A quick but not exact, way to determine between it being mold growth or a leakey heater core would be the stench itself. Modern coolants, and even older ones, dont smell nice. When your car is cool, take a whiff, NOT a snort, of your cars coolant overflow tank, see if its the same as your getting from your vents inside the car.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

glhs837 said:


> Cold be a leak in your heater core, which you cant see under the hood, its actually like a small radiator buried inside your cars heater plenum, a boxlike thing inside your dash that all A/C and heater air gets routed through. when you select heat, coolant gets routed through that part of the plenum, forced through that core to get warmed up.
> 
> this is why your inside air wont be warm until the engine heats up.
> 
> A quick but not exact, way to determine between it being mold growth or a leakey heater core would be the stench itself. Modern coolants, and even older ones, dont smell nice. When your car is cool, take a whiff, NOT a snort, of your cars coolant overflow tank, see if its the same as your getting from your vents inside the car.



See, here is where we meet a dilemma.  My thought, after smelling it for a little bit, was that it DID smell like radiator fluid.  Argh, now I have to actually figure out if it is an issue or not  

Is there anything I can do, like, putting on my heat/defrost/etc to determine if there is a leak or something?

Do you think it could still be a leak if I didn't have my heat on this morning?  I mean, I DID have it on last night on my way home, but it hasn't been on since :shrug:


----------



## thurley42

at what point is it going to get "Fast and Furious" up in hurrrr..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

thurley42 said:


> at what point is it going to get "Fast and Furious" up in hurrrr..



WELL...last night there were a bunch of rice-tards at Bruster's (Ice cream place, hollywood).  Couple Honda/Acuras, a blue underglow mustang, AND SOME CHICK (non-rice car) had a damn RX-8 mommy and daddy must have bought her.

Honestly...I was jealous of that one


----------



## thurley42

pcjohnnyb said:


> WELL...last night there were a bunch of rice-tards at Bruster's (Ice cream place, hollywood).  Couple Honda/Acuras, a blue underglow mustang, AND SOME CHICK (non-rice car) had a damn RX-8 mommy and daddy must have bought her.
> 
> Honestly...I was jealous of that one



RX-8's look like baby batmobiles.....just my .02

They need to stay outta Brewsters!  when i'm trying to get my icy treat once in a blue moon and i have to drive around and wait forever it irritates me..but that could be a whole nother thread!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

thurley42 said:


> *RX-8's look like baby batmobiles.....*just my .02
> 
> They need to stay outta Brewsters!  when i'm trying to get my icy treat once in a blue moon and i have to drive around and wait forever it irritates me..but that could be a whole nother thread!



and this is a bad thing?  

Its funny cuz it was a black Rx-8 at that.

:shrug:

I like them.  I even do like their looks, especially in black.


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> WELL...last night there were a bunch of rice-tards at Bruster's (Ice cream place, hollywood).  Couple Honda/Acuras, a blue underglow mustang, AND SOME CHICK (non-rice car) had a damn RX-8 mommy and daddy must have bought her.
> 
> Honestly...I was jealous of that one



Haha that blue mustang with its glow and all his retarded friends go from parking lot to parking lot nascar style. Stay far away from them because none of them can drive.


----------



## Floyd2004

thurley42 said:


> at what point is it going to get "Fast and Furious" up in hurrrr..



When that crazy V6 blue stang gets up on here.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Haha that blue mustang with its glow and all his retarded friends go from parking lot to parking lot nascar style. Stay far away from them because none of them can drive.



Seemed that way.  I heard multiple tire squeels pulling out of the lot


----------



## pcjohnnyb

pcjohnnyb said:


> Seemed that way.  I heard multiple tire squeels pulling out of the lot



I was actually wishing I'd had the ranger with me because I'd have made up a story about a v8 dropped in there or something...but I was driven down there last night by a friend


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> Seemed that way.  I heard multiple tire squeels pulling out of the lot



Yup thats them... I think the oldest out of the bunch is like 20


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Yup thats them... I think the oldest out of the bunch is like 20



They seemed pretty young :shrug:  I didn't talk to them...they didn't seem like the type of people I would like to make aquintances with


----------



## thurley42

pcjohnnyb said:


> and this is a bad thing?
> 
> Its funny cuz it was a black Rx-8 at that.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> I like them.  I even do like their looks, especially in black.



if you like them that's cool....i didn't say you were stupid for liking them, i am just not into them. is all...


----------



## thurley42

pcjohnnyb said:


> They seemed pretty young :shrug:  I didn't talk to them...they didn't seem like the type of people I would like to make aquintances with



you are being too nice....say what you mean...they are douchebags....i've told them that when they were sitting in the Target parking lot


----------



## pcjohnnyb

thurley42 said:


> you are being too nice....say what you mean...they are douchebags....i've told them that when they were sitting in the Target parking lot



I wanted to piss on one of their cars (there was a reason I was being driven around and not driving myself  ) but then I thought better of it because there were probably 10+ of them and I was only there with two companions 

anyway, the reason I specifically picked that car was because he was being a jackass pulling up honking and radio blasting, ect 

In hindsight...I probably should have just dont it


----------



## Solja_Boy

pcjohnnyb said:


> I wanted to piss on one of their cars (there was a reason I was being driven around and not driving myself  ) but then I thought better of it because there were probably 10+ of them and I was only there with two companions
> 
> anyway, the reason I specifically picked that car was because he was being a jackass pulling up honking and radio blasting, ect
> 
> In hindsight...I probably should have just dont it




You should have just covered yourself in dodo.  Then you could have done whatever you wanted and knowbody would try to fight you.


----------



## thurley42

Solja_Boy said:


> You should have just covered yourself in dodo.  Then you could have done whatever you wanted and knowbody would try to fight you.



you crack me up


----------



## Floyd2004

Solja_Boy said:


> You should have just covered yourself in dodo.  Then you could have done whatever you wanted and knowbody would try to fight you.



Those people are so retared they wouldnt have noticed the dodo


----------



## pcjohnnyb

fyi: heater core definitely has a leak.  Went to turn on the defrost last night to check it...and OOF: white smoke out the hood vent and my entire windshield went instantly foggy


----------



## Beaterson

what is a pcjohnnyb?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beaterson said:


> what is a pcjohnnyb?



What's a Beaterson?


----------



## Beaterson

its a nick name... full name is dick beaterson. dick..... a lil easier to understand than pcjohnnyb


----------



## chess

c murda made it out in his new pimp ride the other night....

he has stepped his game up..


 c murda


----------



## chess

Beaterson said:


> its a nick name... full name is dick beaterson. dick..... a lil easier to understand than pcjohnnyb



i concur


----------



## pcjohnnyb

chess said:


> i concur




Yes. someone sitting at a computer (PC) trying to come up with a name WAYY back in the day for another site/IM and using that, along with their name/initial...is really hard to understand 

Oh. forgot who I was talking to for a second...


----------



## Mojo

chess said:


> c murda made it out in his new pimp ride the other night....
> 
> he has stepped his game up..
> 
> 
> c murda



C-murda got banned during the great forum divide of 08


----------



## chess

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yes. someone sitting at a computer (PC) trying to come up with a name WAYY back in the day for another site/IM and using that, along with their name/initial...is really hard to understand
> 
> Oh. forgot who I was talking to for a second...



yeah makes so much sense with your elite name there homie....


----------



## chess

Mojo said:


> C-murda got banned during the great forum divide of 08



well ####... i didnt know that.. .that sucks..... RIP c murda... your ride is clean as ####


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer




----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> C-murda got banned during the great forum divide of 08



  That's OK, I got to drive his whip on Saturday!


----------



## Floyd2004

warneckutz said:


> That's OK, I got to whip him on Saturday!



Nasty...


----------



## pappy

This ####er is still going


----------



## chess

pappy said:


> This ####er is still going



HEY PAPPY... where the FU(k you been at ??


----------



## Mojo

Somdracers will be at Target tonight at 8 so come hang out!


----------



## chess

watch out......


----------



## Solja_Boy

chess said:


> watch out......



I was up in that piece tonight.  knobody would race me.  i guess my wip was so nasty everybody was scared to race.


----------



## Tomahawk202

OMG, this thread is still around? Wow....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Happy Friday


----------



## MrX




----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> Somdracers will be at Target tonight at 8 so come hang out!



I got to meet some Imposters!


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> I got to meet some Imposters!



  Those weren't imposters   That was the real deal.


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> Those weren't imposters   That was the real deal.



Squid couldn't even hang with the DragonJoose. Imposter for sure.


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> Squid couldn't even hang with the DragonJoose. Imposter for sure.



He's a slimy squid, what do you expect    It's going to be on again tonight!  When you coming down?


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> He's a slimy squid, what do you expect    It's going to be on again tonight!  When you coming down?



Tomorrow night.


----------



## crazysquid

MissKitty said:


> Tomorrow night.


Figures you would come back in town the day I have to leave for drill lol

I didn't care for the stagnant Kool-Aid you guys had


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> He's a slimy squid, what do you expect    It's going to be on again tonight!  When you coming down?


We'll see whos slimy a week from tomorrow jarhead


----------



## Mojo

crazysquid said:


> We'll see whos slimy a week from tomorrow jarhead



I just noticed that your AV looks like he came from Melwood   The eyes are in different directions.


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> I just noticed that your AV looks like he came from Melwood   The eyes are in different directions.


He came from the slimy sea hunting land lubbers arrrrrrrr


----------



## chess

weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Slow day.


----------



## Mojo

Is there an imposters meeting tonight?


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> Is there an imposters meeting tonight?



meet me in the target parking lot! wow...grow up


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> meet me in the target parking lot! wow...grow up



  I see you logged on today.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> meet me in the target parking lot! wow...grow up



We can let the dudes do that while you & I hit up chik fil a for some nuggets or strips... oh and I have to get a milkshake they have the best milkshakes


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> I see you logged on today.



why yes I log on every day.


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> We can let the dudes do that while you & I hit up chik fil a for some nuggets or strips... oh and I have to get a milkshake they have the best milkshakes



Chic fil A is so crowded all the time...how bout Roy Rogers?


----------



## Solja_Boy

lovinmaryland said:


> oh and I have to get a milkshake they have the best milkshakes



it sounds like you want some of JJ's man milk.


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> why yes I log on every day.



You should come to Target and hang out with us.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> You should come to Target and hang out with us.



oh sweetie, those days have long passed....I grew up...maybe you should.


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> oh sweetie, those days have long passed....I grew up...maybe you should.



Where is the fun in that?


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> Chic fil A is so crowded all the time...how bout Roy Rogers?





Solja_Boy said:


> it sounds like you want some of JJ's man milk.


JJ's a girl she told me so :


----------



## pappy

jjsmommy99 said:


> oh sweetie, those days have long passed....I grew up...maybe you should.


But I thought you liked to play with the little boys shifter?


----------



## MrX




----------



## jjsmommy99

pappy said:


> But I thought you liked to play with the little boys shifter?



just as you like your 14 y/o gf?


----------



## crazysquid

jjsmommy99 said:


> just as you like your 14 y/o gf?


LMAO he's a lot older than you and out of your league so you might want to stick with us clowns


----------



## crazysquid

MrX said:


>


----------



## jjsmommy99

crazysquid said:


> LMAO he's a lot older than you and out of your league so you might want to stick with us clowns



no thanks, i'm happily taken


----------



## pappy

crazysquid said:


> LMAO he's a lot older than you and out of your league so you might want to stick with us clowns


Thanks swabby!



jjsmommy99 said:


> Thanks, please feel free to scramble my intestines with your meat stick anytime


 We know what you really meant to say


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> no thanks, i'm happily taken



Why is it that the only group you are in is Fight Club?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

crazysquid said:


>




Long time no see.
Oh...wait. 




Mojo said:


> Why is it that the only group you are in is Fight Club?



and the plot thickens


----------



## pappy

Mojo said:


> Why is it that the only group you are in is Fight Club?


she likes it rough :shrug:


----------



## MrX

crazysquid said:


>


 




Mojo said:


> Why is it that the only group you are in is Fight Club?


 
Cause she's so grown up  :shrug:


----------



## Floyd2004




----------



## Floyd2004

Who the hell is jjsmommy99?

Is this another MPD from someone?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Who the hell is jjsmommy99?
> 
> Is this another MPD from someone?


----------



## pappy

Floyd2004 said:


> Who the hell is jjsmommy99?
> 
> Is this another MPD from someone?


It's JJ's Mommy. She was tired of seeing him getting colon cleansed all the time on here so she tried to step in and save the day


----------



## Floyd2004

pappy said:


> It's JJ's Mommy. She was tired of seeing him getting colon cleansed all the time on here so she tried to step in and save the day



Ok now who the hell is JJ?


----------



## thurley42

*Duh....*

...





Floyd2004 said:


> Ok now who the hell is JJ?


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Who the hell is jjsmommy99?
> 
> Is this another MPD from someone?





Floyd2004 said:


> Ok now who the hell is JJ?



Rumor is 

Oh - hi Floyd.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 at 12:28 said:


>





Floyd2004 said:


> Ok now who the hell is JJ?





> jjsmommy99
> it is what it is
> Last Activity: Today 12:24 PM
> Private Messaging @ 12:24 PM



Coincidence? You decide


----------



## clevalley

thurley42 said:


> ...


----------



## lovinmaryland

pcjohnnyb said:


> Coincidence? You decide



Don't tell me it is true jj  

Have I been duped


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> Don't tell me it is true jj
> 
> Have I been duped




Its ok. I'll go to Roy Rodgers with you.  
(I really have been craving it since it's been mentioned )


----------



## clevalley

lovinmaryland said:


> Don't tell me it is true jj
> 
> Have I been duped





pcjohnnyb said:


> Its ok. I'll go to Roy Rodgers with you.
> (I really have been craving it since it's been mentioned )



  I'll go.


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> Coincidence? You decide



What are you talking about?

I havent been on the boards in awhile so I hope you dont think its me.


----------



## clevalley

pcjohnnyb said:


> Its ok. I'll go to *Roy Rodgers *with you.
> (I really have been craving it since it's been mentioned )



Spell it like you mean it, not how you saze it!


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I havent been on the boards in awhile so I hope you dont think its me.



  When I checked yesterday, you had just been on, on Tuesday


----------



## lovinmaryland

Floyd2004 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I havent been on the boards in awhile so I hope you dont think its me.



If it is you and you lied to me I am gonna be very


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> If it is you and you lied to me I am gonna be very



  He was probably just trying to get himself a little slice of Anna Nicole.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> If it is you and you lied to me I am gonna be very



You and Floyd in a catfight would make me chuckle.


----------



## Mojo

pcjohnnyb said:


> You and Floyd in a catfight would make me chuckle.



There wouldn't be a catfight    She would hit him with a quick 2 piece, and floyd would be out faster than Count Dracula on a sunny day.


----------



## chess

Mojo said:


> He was probably just trying to get himself a little slice of Anna Nicole.



he wouldnt know what to do or couldnt even handle 5 minutes of her......


----------



## chess

pcjohnnyb said:


> You and Floyd in a catfight would make me chuckle.



it would be very unfair my friend....


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> There wouldn't be a catfight    She would hit him with a quick 2 piece, and floyd would be out faster than Count Dracula on a sunny day.



Is she a manly chick?


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> When I checked yesterday, you had just been on, on Tuesday



You know what I mean...


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> Is she a manly chick?



She's not manly, but she's not afraid to man handle guys or girls.  I watched her pull some chicks juggs out of her shirt and throw her across Dew Drop


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Is she a manly chick?



Manlier than you :shrug:
That doesn't say much though 

Ok, I'm done with the zingers today.  Its already gotten old   I don't got any issues with floyd...unless he is JJ'smommy...


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> You know what I mean...



Who is she then?  She claims to know who you are.  She used to party with the somdracing crew.


----------



## chess

Floyd2004 said:


> Is she a manly chick?



she would rock your world.....


----------



## chess

pcjohnnyb said:


> Manlier than you :shrug:
> That doesn't say much though
> 
> Ok, I'm done with the zingers today.  Its already gotten old   I don't got any issues with floyd...unless he is JJ'smommy...




bahahhahahaha johnny just sucker punched you... and im laughing my ass off !


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> Who is she then?  She claims to know who you are.  She used to party with the somdracing crew.


Hmmm then we should all know this person


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> unless he is JJ'smommy...



Im telling you all right now that im not. I dont know anyone named jj in fact.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Floyd2004 said:


> Is she a manly chick?



You lied to me


----------



## chess

lovinmaryland said:


> You lied to me



can you manhandle me


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> You lied to me



How could I lie to you when I dont know who you are?


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> Who is she then?  She claims to know who you are.  She used to party with the somdracing crew.



Dont know. Maybe I have a stalker?


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Im telling you all right now that im not. I dont know anyone named jj in fact.



Do you have a cat?

If so, is it white or black?

If it's white and flea covered, watch out...


----------



## Floyd2004

clevalley said:


> Do you have a cat?
> 
> If so, is it white or black?
> 
> If it's white and flea covered, watch out...



Is this like a riddle or something?


----------



## lovinmaryland

chess said:


> can you manhandle me


When I am done w/ Floyd honey 


Floyd2004 said:


> How could I lie to you when I dont know who you are?


You are jj's mommy her and I were pm'ing most of the morning then all the sudden they stopped and you appeared


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> You are jj's mommy her and I were pm'ing most of the morning then all the sudden they stopped and you appeared



I can asure you im not JJ anything. I have ONLY this one account.


----------



## chess

lovinmaryland said:


> When I am done w/ Floyd honey



i see how you are


----------



## crazysquid

Your busted Floyd


----------



## chess

crazysquid said:


> Your busted Floyd



i was thinking the same thing..


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> You are jj's mommy her and I were pm'ing most of the morning then all the sudden they stopped and you appeared



interesting turn of events here.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

crazysquid said:


> Your busted Floyd





chess said:


> i was thinking the same thing..





Who wants to tell Mike he effed up while we're at it?


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> Your busted Floyd



After Ron and the G-Funk thing I have not made any MPDs


----------



## MissKitty

The whole damn imposter crew rolled out today.


----------



## Floyd2004

MissKitty said:


> The whole damn imposter crew rolled out today.



I heard about this JJ thing on another board im on so I came over to see whats up and now everyone thinks im this JJ person.


----------



## chess

MissKitty said:


> The whole damn imposter crew rolled out today.



w00t w000t


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> The whole damn imposter crew rolled out today.



We roll deep


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> We roll deep



A few more weeks and you might get to hang out with the Saab.


----------



## chess

Mojo said:


> We roll deep



so deep put that ass to sleep


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> A few more weeks and you might get to hang out with the Saab.



Sweet!  You have turbo power, all the imposters will be


----------



## lovinmaryland

chess said:


> i see how you are


calm down I will throw your ass around too!!  One at a time please 


pcjohnnyb said:


> interesting turn of events here.



Yes it is isnt Johnny


So Floyd fess up... You might as well just admitt it and move one... if you continue to lie your punishment will only get more brutal


----------



## chess

lovinmaryland said:


> calm down I will throw your ass around too!!  One at a time please



i thought you could handle two at a time...


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> So Floyd fess up... You might as well just admitt it and move one... if you continue to lie your punishment will only get more brutal



Ok I confess. I havent a clue who JJ is and why everyone thinks im her...
I even sent her a PM asking who she was and why everyone thinks im her.


----------



## clevalley

Mojo said:


> Sweet!  You have turbo power, all the imposters will be



My new whip has dual turbo's!


----------



## MissKitty

chess said:


> i thought you could handle two at a time...



You're like 2 yourself.


----------



## Floyd2004

clevalley said:


> My new whip has dual turbo's!



Watch out I heard Pingrrs quad turbo CRV is out and about


----------



## chess

MissKitty said:


> You're like 2 yourself.



compared to someone thats sticks and bones... ill crush a joose can over your head...


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Ok I confess. I havent a clue who JJ is and why everyone thinks im her...
> I even sent her a PM asking who she was and why everyone thinks im her.



  You have to log out of this account and back into the other to answer it.


----------



## Floyd2004

MissKitty said:


> You're like 2 yourself.



Good thing I wasnt the only one thinking it.


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> We roll deep


Just not as stealthy as PINGRRS ninja clan


----------



## Floyd2004

clevalley said:


> You have to log out of this account and back into the other to answer it.



 Im not JJ so im afraid I cannot do that


----------



## lovinmaryland

clevalley said:


> My new whip has dual turbo's!


Didnt solja boy tell you earlier dual is ghey? 


Floyd2004 said:


> Ok I confess. I havent a clue who JJ is and why everyone thinks im her...
> I even sent her a PM asking who she was and why everyone thinks im her.


Please dont insult my intelligence (did I spell that right ) Floyd you are lying to me arent you!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> Floyd you are lying to me arent you!!!



Umm no.


----------



## chess

lovinmaryland said:


> Didnt solja boy tell you earlier dual is ghey?
> 
> Please dont insult my intelligence (did I spell that right ) Floyd you are lying to me arent you!!!



aint that hard...


and its quad turbo duh


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Im not JJ so im afraid I cannot do that







lovinmaryland said:


> Didnt solja boy tell you earlier dual is ghey?



Eh... SB is ghey for the stay... I have dual twisters and CAN prove it.


----------



## Mojo

Where the hell did JJsmommy go?  She know's Floyd, she should be here defending him.


----------



## Solja_Boy

crazysquid said:


> Just not as stealthy as PINGRRS ninja clan




The sneeky Ninja clan is on a break.  A new dojo is being built.  Once The Dojo 2.0 is ready watch out.


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> Where the hell did JJsmommy go?  She know's Floyd, she should be here defending him.



Dont know... Should it creep me out that some chick on a forum board knows me but I dont know her.


----------



## Solja_Boy

clevalley said:


> Eh... SB is ghey for the stay... I have dual twisters and CAN prove it.



I'm not scared.  I'll blown you duel twisters out of the water with my other non turbo car.  Bring it.


----------



## crazysquid

Solja_Boy said:


> The sneeky Ninja clan is on a break.  A new dojo is being built.  Once The Dojo 2.0 is ready watch out.


domo arigato! I will keep my ears open for the call of the clan


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> The sneeky Ninja clan is on a break.  A new dojo is being built.  Once The Dojo 2.0 is ready watch out.



I saw the Dojo 2 coming out of the paint shop, what in the hell is the deal with the swim platform on the front of that thing?


----------



## Mojo

I see JJ creepin, maybe she will speak and unlock this mistery.


----------



## Floyd2004

Thats as bad as this van...


----------



## Solja_Boy

clevalley said:


> I saw the Dojo 2 coming out of the paint shop, what in the hell is the deal with the swim platform on the front of that thing?



Stupid white people.  You would neva catch a brotha doin that to their car.


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Thats as bad as this van...



I did see this, but it looked like SB would not roll like that...


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> I'm not scared.  I'll blown you duel twisters out of the water with my other non turbo car.  Bring it.



I'll have it down in the county late Sunday, listen for the turbo's... bring your lunch money as well.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> I see JJ creepin, maybe she will speak and unlock this *mistery*.



You better lock up your spelling!!!  You are just begging for Black Francis to make an apperance arent you


----------



## jjsmommy99

wow, back from lunch and all this...i never really partied with anyone here...so let's just get that cleared up.  I am not this floyd you speak of...geeze the internet really stirs some ppl up! get a life


----------



## Floyd2004

clevalley said:


> I did see this, but it looked like SB would not roll like that...



I think those are 40's in the pic. Ive seen it before on car boards


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> wow, back from lunch and all this...i never really partied with anyone here...so let's just get that cleared up.  I am not this floyd you speak of...geeze the internet really stirs some ppl up! get a life



THANK YOU FOR LOGGING ON!

Now do you all believe its not me!


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> I think those are *40's *in the pic. Ive seen it before on car boards


----------



## jjsmommy99

Floyd2004 said:


> THANK YOU FOR LOGGING ON!
> 
> Now do you all believe its not me!



i have no idea why these ppl would think this.  anyway how bout that rain?


----------



## toppick08

I feel an infraction coming on..


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> You better lock up your spelling!!!  You are just begging for Black Francis to make an apperance arent you



I haven't seen him in awhile, I figured once I spell 3 words wrong, he will appear like beetlejuice.



jjsmommy99 said:


> wow, back from lunch and all this...i never really partied with anyone here...so let's just get that cleared up.  I am not this floyd you speak of...geeze the internet really stirs some ppl up! get a life



I thought you said you knew him 



Floyd2004 said:


> THANK YOU FOR LOGGING ON!
> 
> Now do you all believe its not me!


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> i have no idea why these ppl would think this.  anyway how bout that rain?



IDK, They say you know me and have hung out with me before...
PM me your name or something please


----------



## clevalley

jjsmommy99 said:


> wow, back from lunch and all this...i never really partied with anyone here...so let's just get that cleared up.  I am not this floyd you speak of...geeze the internet really stirs some ppl up! get a life



Just like nails on a chalkboard...


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> IDK, They say you know me and have hung out with me before...
> PM me your name or something please



:creepy:  This almost feels like you are wacking it in front of us.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> i never really partied with anyone her...



I guess somdracing just has a secret admirer :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

toppick08 said:


> I feel *many* infractions coming on..


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> :creepy:  This almost feels like you are wacking it in front of us.



Because I want to know her name to find out who she is any why people think im her?


----------



## Solja_Boy

clevalley said:


> I'll have it down in the county late Sunday, listen for the turbo's... bring your lunch money as well.



Your turbos won't help you win.  I will just shoot some ninja juice into my engine and blow you away.


----------



## Mojo

Solja_Boy said:


> Your turbos won't help you win.  I will just shoot some ninja juice into my engine and blow you away.



  Is that stuff stronger than pimp juice?


----------



## jjsmommy99

pcjohnnyb said:


> I guess somdracing just has a secret admirer :shrug:



haha hardly...that group has turned into a bunch of 30 yr olds still hung up on their cars!


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> Your turbos won't help you win.  I will just shoot some ninja juice into my engine and blow you away.



 No spray no play...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> haha hardly...that group has turned into a bunch of 30 yr olds still hung up on their cars!


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> haha hardly...that group has turned into a bunch of 30 yr olds still hung up on their cars!



Its a hobby.


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> haha hardly...that group has turned into a bunch of 30 yr olds still hung up on their cars!



How do you know this, and you never told me how you know Floyd.


----------



## Solja_Boy

clevalley said:


> No spray no play...



it sounds like you are starting to get scared.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Floyd2004 said:


> Its a hobby.



 this is my hobby.


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> it sounds like you are starting to get scared.



  I can not keep up with the juice.  Unless I went Propane Injection... 

Let me borrow your gas grill for a weekend, I'll bring it back in one piece I swear.


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> this is my hobby.



Anything worth being a hobby is also a waste of money


----------



## Solja_Boy

clevalley said:


> I can not keep up with the juice.  Unless I went Propane Injection...
> 
> Let me borrow your gas grill for a weekend, I'll bring it back in one piece I swear.



My car makes over well 300 hp without juice.  I don't need to use it.


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> How do you know this, and you never told me how you know Floyd.


The BS is getting deep. I better get my waiders on


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> My car makes over well 300 hp without juice.  I'm not scared.



So does my F-250, but it 'aint quite geared for you guys.


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> The BS is getting deep. I better get my waiders on



I think you are JJ


----------



## crazysquid

Floyd2004 said:


> I think you are JJ


YES, you finally caught me. I give up


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> I think you are JJ



Stop trying to detract the attention from yourself


----------



## jjsmommy99

anyone and everyone who drives by target sees you all out there.  I am just on the forums, and happen to know of some of the people.  i don't associate myself with them or ever have.


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> I think you are JJ



Just give it up already


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> anyone and everyone who drives by target sees you all out there.  I am just on the forums, and happen to know of some of the people.  i don't associate myself with them or ever have.




There are car people in like, EVERY store parking lot after dark...there has to be more to you knowing the somdracing crew.


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> anyone and everyone who drives by target sees you all out there.  I am just on the forums, and happen to know of some of the people.  i don't associate myself with them or ever have.



So how do you know Floyd   This seems like a pretty simple question.


----------



## nana

*Car Show Coming UP*

keep an eye out Waldorf Auto Outlet is planning another car show sometime in September


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> So how do you know Floyd   This seems like a pretty simple question.



jjsmommy is his beeyotch.


----------



## jjsmommy99

pcjohnnyb said:


> There are car people in like, EVERY store parking lot after dark...there has to be more to you knowing the somdracing crew.



used to go there occasionally...was never "bff's" with anyone.  i'm sure a lot of ppl in st. mary's have stopped there to hang out.


----------



## jjsmommy99

pcjohnnyb said:


> jjsmommy is his beeyotch.



i really don't care who any of you think I am.


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> anyone and everyone who drives by target sees you all out there.  I am just on the forums, and happen to know of some of the people.  i don't associate myself with them or ever have.



I would ask you what I drive but just about everyone knows what I drive on these boards.


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> used to go there occasionally...was never "bff's" with anyone.  i'm sure a lot of ppl in st. mary's have stopped there to hang out.



What do you drive?


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> I would ask you what I drive but just about everyone knows what I drive on these boards.



She know's you man, she said that a few days ago.


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> So how do you know Floyd   This seems like a pretty simple question.



Simple question she keeps dodging...
She didnt reply back to my PM either...


----------



## crazysquid

jjsmommy99 said:


> anyone and everyone who drives by target sees you all out there.  I am just on the forums, and happen to know of some of the people.  i don't associate myself with them or ever have.


So were not good enough for you to talk to  Stay on your computer and keep telling yourself that one day society will accept you for who you are and you'll finally be able to leave your dungeon and see the real world  IMO there's nothing more pathetic that an internet phucktard such as yourself that lives in secrecy all the time behind a computer screen


----------



## jjsmommy99

Floyd2004 said:


> What do you drive?



the point of being on these forums is anonymity.  I'm not going to throw my personal info out on the net that thousands of people go to.


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> She know's you man, she said that a few days ago.



Hmm dont know who she is.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Simple question she keeps dodging...
> She didnt reply back to my PM either...



Lets make this real simple.
is there a cat running around the apartment named JJ?   That would really narrow down the suspects :shrug:


----------



## jjsmommy99

crazysquid said:


> So were not good enough for you to talk to  Stay on your computer and keep telling yourself that one day society will accept you for who you are and you'll finally be able to leave your dungeon and see the real world  IMO there's nothing more pathetic that an internet phucktard such as yourself that lives in secrecy all the time behind a computer screen



surree....jason


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> the point of being on these forums is anonymity.  I'm not going to throw my personal info out on the net that thousands of people go to.



Tell me in a PM then... Or are you going to dodge the simple question?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> surree....jason


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> surree....jason



Do you drive a Black Eclipse?


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> Do you drive a Black Eclipse?



nope, i drive a car


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Mojo said:


> Do you drive a Black Eclipse?







jjsmommy99 said:


> nope, i drive a car


----------



## Floyd2004

pcjohnnyb said:


> Lets make this real simple.
> is there a cat running around the apartment named JJ?   That would really narrow down the suspects :shrug:



Well I originally thought JJ was a person so Id have to say no.


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> nope, i drive a car


----------



## crazysquid

jjsmommy99 said:


> surree....jason


WOW you are a smart one considering that my user name has been on the internet for many years and a lot of people around here know me. At least I don’t hide who I am. Come on, I’ll let you play with the crayons and lick the glass on the target windows if you come out there or are you going to puss out like you always do?


----------



## Solja_Boy

jjsmommy99 said:


> nope, i drive a car



So is an eclipse some kind of truck?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Well I originally thought JJ was a person so Id have to say no.



Its supposedly the cat in the picture 



jjsmommy99 said:


> nope, i drive a car



wait...do/did I know you?


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


>



Shes not going to tell anyone. Heck she wont even write back to my PMs


----------



## jjsmommy99

Floyd2004 said:


> Shes not going to tell anyone. Heck she wont even write back to my PMs



i don't have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> You better lock up your spelling!!!  You are just begging for Black Francis to make an apperance arent you



a-p-p-e-a-r-a-n-c-e..........you big dummy!


----------



## MissKitty

Black-Francis said:


> a-p-p-e-a-r-a-n-c-e..........you big dummy!


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> a-p-p-e-a-r-a-n-c-e..........you big dummy!



  Was there a third misspelled word?


----------



## jjsmommy99

crazysquid said:


> WOW you are a smart one considering that my user name has been on the internet for many years and a lot of people around here know me. At least I don’t hide who I am. Come on, I’ll let you play with the crayons and lick the glass on the target windows if you come out there or are you going to puss out like you always do?



calm down......sheesh.....don't let the internet get you all worked up!


----------



## Floyd2004

jjsmommy99 said:


> i don't have to prove anything to anyone.



I just want to know what you drive.
I drive a Neon whoop de do.


----------



## Mojo

crazysquid said:


> WOW you are a smart one considering that my user name has been on the internet for many years and a lot of people around here know me. At least I don’t hide who I am. Come on, I’ll let you play with the crayons and lick the glass on the target windows if you come out there or are you going to puss out like you always do?



Well, at least we know for sure that it's an MPD.


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> Was there a third misspelled word?



YES. 



lovinmaryland said:


> You better lock up your spelling!!!  You are just begging for Black Francis to make an apperance *arent* you


Lack of apostrophe.


----------



## clevalley

Solja_Boy said:


> So is an eclipse some kind of truck?



:snort:


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> YES.
> 
> 
> Lack of apostrophe.



    Damnit, Anna Nicole brought him out.


----------



## crazysquid

jjsmommy99 said:


> calm down......sheesh.....don't let the internet get you all worked up!


It doesn't lol I was jsut seeing if you would   You owe me a drink the next time I see you though because you need to do a better job of your MPD next time


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> a-p-p-e-a-r-a-n-c-e..........you big dummy!


Thats how I meant to spell it... I have missed you where you been at today 



Mojo said:


> Damnit, Anna Nicole brought him out.



Whatever you are the one that started spelling shiat wrong


----------



## jjsmommy99

crazysquid said:


> It doesn't lol I was jsut seeing if you would   You owe me a drink the next time I see you though because you need to do a better job of your MPD next time



ok sure....meooowwww


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> I haven't seen him in awhile, I figured once I spell 3 words wrong, he will appear like beetlejuice.:



Which Beetlejuice did you want?



	

		
			
		

		
	
  OR


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> * Damnit*, Anna Nicole brought him out.



You could either use this as:::: *damn it* or *dammit*.....you big dummy!


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> You could either use this as:::: *damn it* or *dammit*.....you big dummy!


So what's the correct spelling for seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid?


----------



## Solja_Boy

crazysquid said:


> So what's the correct spelling for seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid?



I believe its spelled ###.


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> You could either use this as:::: *damn it* or *dammit*.....you big dummy!



  Whenever you put 2 M's together MMDad comes out, and no one wants that to happen.


----------



## Black-Francis

crazysquid said:


> So what's the correct spelling for seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid?



Oh, that's an easy one:::

c-r-a-z-y-s-q-u-i-d

Would you like me to use that in a sentence?


----------



## MissKitty

Black-Francis said:


> Would you like me to use that in a sentence?



YES!!!!!!


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> You could either use this as*::::* *damn it* or *dammit*.....you big dummy!



You are using too many colon's, just like you do on a Friday night you little fudge-packer.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

clevalley said:


> You are using too many colon's, just like you do on a Friday night you little fudge-packer.


----------



## Black-Francis

MissKitty said:


> YES!!!!!!



O.k.

Crazy Squid is a huge seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid!


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> Oh, that's an easy one:::
> 
> c-r-a-z-y-s-q-u-i-d
> 
> Would you like me to use that in a sentence?


DUDE! You are phucking AWESOME!!  Please use it in a sentence!


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> You are using too many colon's, just like you do on a Friday night you little fudge-packer.



Always gay shiat spewing from your mouth!

(Pun intended)


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> O.k.
> 
> Crazy Squid is a huge seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid!


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> O.k.
> 
> Crazy Squid is a huge seminiphrious tubloidial buttnoid that rams his meat hammer in my mouth until my tonsils come out my colon!


I didn't want you to get all personal though


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Always gay shiat spewing from your mouth!
> 
> (Pun intended)



You're stuff is as fresh as an old-nun's cooter.


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


>



Someone said fudge packer and Johnny woke up quick! Coincidence or not?


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> Someone said fudge packer and Johnny woke up quick! Coincidence or not?


He does have a welcome mat tatooed on his ass


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> You're stuff is as fresh as an old-nun's cooter.



Nice try, Leon the Lummox!


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Nice try, Leon the Lummox!



  Do you get a special prize for dropping $10.00 words in conversation?


----------



## Black-Francis

crazysquid said:


> He does have a welcome mat tatooed on his ass



t-a-t-t-o-o-e-d....you big dummy!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Someone said fudge packer and Johnny woke up quick! Coincidence or not?



 

Sorry Johnny


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> Someone said fudge packer and Johnny woke up quick! Coincidence or not?





crazysquid said:


> He does have a welcome mat tatooed on his ass



You bastard 
Don't make me come down there.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> Sorry Johnny



you don't gotta apologize.
I get a kick out of this sheeyot too


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> t-a-t-t-o-o-e-d....you big dummy!


DAMNIT sory, it won;t hapen agin I promice!


----------



## Solja_Boy

who the #### made black fransis the spellign police?


----------



## Black-Francis

crazysquid said:


> DAMNIT sory, it won;t hapen agin I promice!



What does crazysquid and bert from sesame street have in common??




Those damn eyebrows!!! Shave or trim those huge caterpillar's, won't you?


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> Do you get a special prize for dropping $10.00 words in conversation?



Why, did you have to look it up, stupid?


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Why, did you have to look it up, stupid?



No, but I am sure you did.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> No, but I am sure you did.



Come on.....Give me some credit Leon!


----------



## Charles

Shouldn't you dimwit children be in the Target parking lot about now?


----------



## MissKitty

Charles said:


> Shouldn't you dimwit children be in the Target parking lot about now?



I think that they usually meet around 7 or 7:30... They should be there now. Go say hi.


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> I think that they usually meet around 7 or 7:30... They should be there now. Go say hi.



I couldn't go tonight, my mom took my car keys cause she found out I had unprotected sex


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> I couldn't go tonight, my mom took my car keys cause she found out I had unprotected sex





She couldn't tell when you slipped it in?


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> She couldn't tell when you slipped it in?


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


>



HaHa..... You sicko!


----------



## Mojo

MissKitty said:


> HaHa..... You sicko!



 How much Dragon Joose have you been sippin on?


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> How much Dragon Joose have you been sippin on?



Just one tonight. 

On the limon and diet now.


----------



## warneckutz

MissKitty said:


> Just one tonight.
> 
> On the limon and diet now.



They make _Diet_ Joose?!


----------



## MissKitty

warneckutz said:


> They make _Diet_ Joose?!



No, but that's a great idea!


----------



## warneckutz

MissKitty said:


> No, but that's a great idea!



Yeah, for us "calorie counters"


----------



## jjsmommy99

warneckutz said:


> Yeah, for us "obsessive compulsives"



:fixed:


----------



## warneckutz

jjsmommy99 said:


> :fixed:



That too.


----------



## clevalley

Black-Francis said:


> Come on.....Give me some credit Leon!



:thumpingchesttwice: :throwingagangsign:

Wurd.


----------



## clevalley

MissKitty said:


> She couldn't tell when you slipped it in?



Sorry Mojo, but that shiat is


----------



## Floyd2004




----------



## Solja_Boy

warneckutz said:


> They make _Diet_ Joose?!



Juice is for the hard core drinkers.  They only thing they will ever do is make it stronger.


----------



## Floyd2004

Solja_Boy said:


> Juice is for the hard core drinkers.  They only thing they will ever do is make it stronger.



I tried a purple one last night... Tasted like some cheap wine


----------



## lovinmaryland

Floyd2004 said:


> I tried a purple one last night... Tasted like some cheap wine



I think it kinda taste like liquid grape childrens tylenol


----------



## pcjohnnyb

lovinmaryland said:


> I think it kinda taste like liquid grape childrens tylenol




uhh, pass.....


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> I think it kinda taste like liquid grape childrens tylenol



Haha yea. It didnt taste the best but I guess if it gets you drunk then sure why not.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Floyd2004 said:


> Haha yea. It didnt taste the best but I guess if it gets you drunk then sure why not.



I forgive you for lying to me


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> I forgive you for lying to me



Well thank you


----------



## Solja_Boy

Floyd2004 said:


> I tried a purple one last night... Tasted like some cheap wine



I think it tastes great.  Sometimes I drink it for breakfast.


----------



## crazysquid

Solja_Boy said:


> I think it tastes great.  Sometimes I drink it for breakfast.


Talk about starting your day right!


----------



## crazysquid

howdy to all my imposters


----------



## Mojo

crazysquid said:


> howdy to all my imposters



What's crackin birdnutz


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> What's crackin birdnutz


SOS different day  What about you? Get together at my place again soon!


----------



## Mojo

crazysquid said:


> SOS different day  What about you? Get together at my place again soon!



Whatever day that is, I think I'll be watching the kids and the game


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> Whatever day that is, I think I'll be watching the kids and the game


####er if you'd give me more time to plan for your events, I could make it out more


----------



## Black-Francis

crazysquid said:


> howdy to all my imposters



Hi Squidy!!!


----------



## MrX

somd racing peeps.


----------



## Gtmustang88

MrX said:


> somd racing peeps.


----------



## Floyd2004

MrX said:


> somd racing peeps.



 Hola Amigo


----------



## Kohburn

long thread


----------



## Floyd2004

Its going to keep on growing too


----------



## pcjohnnyb




----------



## crazysquid

MrX said:


> somd racing peeps.


Did you get some new shoes for your ride yet? Last time I seen them, they were looking like slicks


----------



## MrX

crazysquid said:


> Did you get some new shoes for your ride yet? Last time I seen them, they were looking like slicks


 
Not yet...


----------



## MrX

Floyd2004 said:


> Hola Amigo


 


Gtmustang88 said:


>


----------



## crazysquid

MrX said:


> Not yet...


What size tires are they?


----------



## kvj21075

i saw a bunch of cars and trucks at the exxon in leonardtown last night... would this be the somdracing crew? lol


----------



## warneckutz

kvj21075 said:


> i saw a bunch of cars and trucks at the exxon in leonardtown last night... would this be the somdracing crew? lol





I wanna know about the red civic with the custom lines down the side...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> i saw a bunch of cars and trucks at the exxon in leonardtown last night... would this be the somdracing crew? lol




Unless they moved


----------



## MrX

crazysquid said:


> What size tires are they?


 
275/50/15 Drag Radial

I have another set of wheels with 295/50/15 street tires but there isnt much point in trying to use them


----------



## crazysquid

MrX said:


> 275/50/15 Drag Radial
> 
> I have another set of wheels with 295/50/15 street tires but there isnt much point in trying to use them


lol True. I'm pulling the MT's off the camaro and getting rid of them is why I was asking. They were only mounted and never used. I'm putting those wheels on my other car


----------



## clevalley

kvj21075 said:


> i saw a bunch of cars and trucks at the exxon in leonardtown last night... would this be the somdracing crew? lol



We saw a Hooptie Caddy in Forest Park yesterday evening in the median changing a blown out ratty-ass tire.

Anyone of you guys?


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> I wanna know about the red civic with the custom lines down the side...



Did he smoke your Mazda power?


----------



## crazysquid

clevalley said:


> We saw a Hooptie Caddy in Forest Park yesterday evening in the median changing a blown out ratty-ass tire.
> 
> Anyone of you guys?


----------



## clevalley

crazysquid said:


>



We passed them up on the way home from work in our bling'ed out Camry... we honked and waived, they flipped us off... just wondering.


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Did he smoke your Mazda power?



  No... he went to step on the gas, I think he missed the peddle because I saw these "building blocks" for kids fly up...


----------



## MrX

crazysquid said:


> lol True. I'm pulling the MT's off the camaro and getting rid of them is why I was asking. They were only mounted and never used. I'm putting those wheels on my other car


 
What size are they?


----------



## crazysquid

Mojo said:


> Did he smoke your Mazda power?


Couldn't have. He was zoom zooming  War would have gotten out of the car and smashed up that car if it beat him


----------



## crazysquid

clevalley said:


> We passed them up on the way home from work in our bling'ed out Camry... we honked and waived, they flipped us off... just wondering.


They probably didn't like you making fun of their spinning hub caps from autozone 



MrX said:


> What size are they?


275/40/17 They are WAAAAAAAY too small for my car!


----------



## MrX

crazysquid said:


> 275/40/17 They are WAAAAAAAY too small for my car!


 
Crap. Definitely cant use them on mine either.


----------



## kvj21075

crazysquid said:


> They probably didn't like you making fun of their spinning hub caps for autozone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autozone??? Every awesome car owner knows you can get them from WalMart!!
Click to expand...


----------



## warneckutz

crazysquid said:


> Couldn't have. He was zoom zooming  War would have gotten out of the car and smashed up that car if it beat him



  Damn right!

WAR SMASH!


----------



## Floyd2004

kvj21075 said:


> i saw a bunch of cars and trucks at the exxon in leonardtown last night... would this be the somdracing crew? lol



I saw a buch of mini trucks and whatnot in there one night. Dont know who they are but the guy with the 18 wheeler horn is annoying. I was in the store for maybe 3 minutes getting something to drink and a smoke and in that small ammount of time he blasted that thing like 4 times!
I wouldnt really care but it was like 1am.


----------



## Black-Francis

Floyd2004 said:


> I saw a buch of mini trucks and whatnot in there one night. Dont know who they are but the guy with the 18 wheeler horn is annoying. I was in the store for maybe 3 minutes getting something to drink and a smoke and in that small ammount of time he blasted that thing like 4 times!
> I wouldnt really care but it was like 1am.



uh-oh....competition for your GCC!!!! (gay car club)


----------



## kvj21075

Floyd2004 said:


> I saw a buch of mini trucks and whatnot in there one night. Dont know who they are but the guy with the 18 wheeler horn is annoying. I was in the store for maybe 3 minutes getting something to drink and a smoke and in that small ammount of time he blasted that thing like 4 times!
> I wouldnt really care but it was like 1am.



ha, thats exactly what i was in there for. I feel bad for the really old guy working there, i was joking around and said, "cant believe youre not outside with all the "cool" kids", he said "WHAAAAT?!?!" like ten times. I just dont think the sarcasm in my joke would be effective if i yelled it to him.  I guess it was the same group, i dont know what to call them caus ethey have some "blinged out" cars, a bunch of mini trucks and some stock ones like some neons lol. i didnt hear the truck horn but some guy had some crappy bass cd playing. is that really necessary? isnt that what the track and car shows are for??? not chillin at exxon on a tuesday night


----------



## Floyd2004

Black-Francis said:


> uh-oh....competition for your GCC!!!! (gay car club)



Again trying to get a rise from me...
One day you will learn BF.


----------



## Floyd2004

kvj21075 said:


> ha, thats exactly what i was in there for. I feel bad for the really old guy working there, i was joking around and said, "cant believe youre not outside with all the "cool" kids", he said "WHAAAAT?!?!" like ten times. I just dont think the sarcasm in my joke would be effective if i yelled it to him.  I guess it was the same group, i dont know what to call them caus ethey have some "blinged out" cars, a bunch of mini trucks and some stock ones like some neons lol. i didnt hear the truck horn but some guy had some crappy bass cd playing. is that really necessary? isnt that what the track and car shows are for??? not chillin at exxon on a tuesday night



IDK. And yea that old guy was at the register when I was there also.


----------



## crazysquid

Black-Francis said:


> uh-oh....competition for my GCC!!!! (gay car club) I love the cars with the big fart cans because it reminds me of my colon after it has been ran through by an elephant


 Don't be mad because your only source of entertainment in life is to hide behind a computer screen and drive a hybrid.


----------



## kvj21075

ugh! i was surrounded by Prius' yesterday! they were freakin everywhere! and topping out at 55 mph!!!!! in the left lane!!!! in my way!!!!! stupid stupid. i dont care if u want to drive around in one of those, but dont sit in the left lane if your only going to do the speed limit, or under the speed limit!


----------



## Floyd2004

crazysquid said:


> Don't be mad because your only source of entertainment in life is to hide behind a computer screen and drive a hybrid.



Dont tell me Mr. Big bad BF drives a hybrid


----------



## clevalley

Floyd2004 said:


> Dont tell me Mr. Big bad BF drives a hybrid



You know what a Prius sounds like when it goes by, right?

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm Gay


----------



## blazinlow89

Floyd2004 said:


> IDK. And yea that old guy was at the register when I was there also.



THe ols guy is cool, when i used to hang out with some of the guys in l-town he said he didnt mind us there.  He said he liked it in case a robber or something tried to start some ####.  Just like the guys at donut connection, when they where on the corner.  

The dudes with the mini trucks are douche bags, one of them thinks his audiobomb system is the loudest around.


----------



## crazysquid

clevalley said:


> You know what a Prius sounds like when it goes by, right?
> 
> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm Gay


DOn't forget that it also has the cam lobe sound, homo homo homo homo homo homo


----------



## kvj21075

i hope thier gayness isnt contagious.....


----------



## Floyd2004

blazinlow89 said:


> THe ols guy is cool, when i used to hang out with some of the guys in l-town he said he didnt mind us there.  He said he liked it in case a robber or something tried to start some ####.  Just like the guys at donut connection, when they where on the corner.
> 
> The dudes with the mini trucks are douche bags, one of them thinks his audiobomb system is the loudest around.



Yea the old dude is cool its just he cant hear very well.

Yea he had it blasting in the parking lot also. It MIGHT get a 100db in a comp.
Josh you need to hear my sub now... Ive tweaked a few more things 
You dont happen to have a good db meter would you?


----------



## kvj21075

Has anyone heard of Memphis subs??? Or know of anywhere in so md to get them???


----------



## blazinlow89

Floyd2004 said:


> Yea the old dude is cool its just he cant hear very well.
> 
> Yea he had it blasting in the parking lot also. It MIGHT get a 100db in a comp.
> Josh you need to hear my sub now... Ive tweaked a few more things
> You dont happen to have a good db meter would you?



LOL, im working on my new setup, just waiting for some extra cash to get the saz100.1d

My uncle has an AC one but im havent talked to him in a while.  YOu didnt get to see the kid at the track trying to get mine to pic up on his little boom mic he got from wally world, i told him what i hit (138.9) and he kept trying to get his thing to work.  POS would stay at like 4db, i told him it maxes out at 130db.



kvj21075 said:


> Has anyone heard of Memphis subs??? Or know of anywhere in so md to get them???



Memphis is ok but thats also based on my opinion, i prefer stuff from brands people have never heard of and that is alot higher quality for roughly a better or the same price.  Just go to the site and do a dealler search.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kvj21075 said:


> Has anyone heard of Memphis subs??? Or know of anywhere in so md to get them???


Are they more like Subway or Quiznos?






Floyd2004 said:


> Yea the old dude is cool its just he cant hear very well.



Old white dude's name is Dave, I think.  Has a tow truck outside :shrug:


----------



## kvj21075

Mmmmmmmmmmm Subs..... Im Going To Don Pablos Tonight.... Gonna Eat Me Some Mad Queso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooo Excited!!!!!!!!! I Love Food!!!!!!!


----------



## blazinlow89

pcjohnnyb said:


> Are they more like Subway or Quiznos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old white dude's name is Dave, I think.  Has a tow truck outside :shrug:



Yeah his name is Dave.  He has been there for awhile.


----------



## Floyd2004

blazinlow89 said:


> My uncle has an AC one but im havent talked to him in a while.  YOu didnt get to see the kid at the track trying to get mine to pic up on his little boom mic he got from wally world, i told him what i hit (138.9) and he kept trying to get his thing to work.  POS would stay at like 4db, i told him it maxes out at 130db.



Yea you should listen to my stuff now and see what you think I changed...


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> Yea the old dude is cool its just he cant hear very well.
> 
> Yea he had it blasting in the parking lot also. It MIGHT get a 100db in a comp.
> Josh you need to hear my sub now... Ive tweaked a few more things
> You dont happen to have a good db meter would you?



I have a db meter.  All time record for me was 126db from those big-azz Cerwin Vegas I sold a few months ago.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:


> I have a db meter.  All time record for me was 126db from those big-azz Cerwin Vegas I sold a few months ago.



I might have to borrow that for a night or two and see what I can get from my one 12" Im hoping for near 120db. Heck anything over 100db and im happy.


----------



## blazinlow89

CrashTest said:


> I have a db meter.  All time record for me was 126db from those big-azz Cerwin Vegas I sold a few months ago.



 is it a good one crash?

120 floyd, damn im aiming for somewhere near 145-150db on my next one.


----------



## CrashTest

blazinlow89 said:


> is it a good one crash?
> 
> 120 floyd, damn im aiming for somewhere near 145-150db on my next one.




It's one of those kind that Radio Shack sells for $50 except mine is analog versus digital since I've owned it since 1986.

Still works fine though.  Nowadays I use it to check the noise level from my neighbor so I know when I can call the cops to get him to shut up.


----------



## Black-Francis

clevalley said:


> You know what a Prius sounds like when it goes by, right?
> 
> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm Gay



You sure do have an infatuation with the gay lifestyle Cle!! You are so quick to go the homo route with your lame posts!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Floyd2004 said:


> Again trying to get a rise from me...
> One day you will learn BF.



Sorry! Not trying, Junior....


----------



## Floyd2004

Anyone go to the track this weekend?
I was up there on Sunday


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> Anyone go to the track this weekend?
> I was up there on Sunday



I was there on Friday


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> Anyone go to the track this weekend?
> I was up there on Sunday



As usual, I don't know what I'm doing until 5 minutes before I do it but if I go, it will be Friday.  Sunday is not T&T this week.  It's something else.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Floyd2004 said:


> Anyone go to the track this weekend?
> I was up there on Sunday





Mojo said:


> I was there on Friday



WELL...I was in OC where all of the classic cars and hot rods were  
Seriously, some of them really make me


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> I was there on Friday



Were you running the car or just watching?
I got a new best from the Neon that day lol.
Its not fast but its the fastest time so far so its a start!


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:


> As usual, I don't know what I'm doing until 5 minutes before I do it but if I go, it will be Friday.  Sunday is not T&T this week.  It's something else.



You going in the white car or the yellow one?


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> You going in the white car or the yellow one?




White car works better for quick, silent get-aways.


----------



## Floyd2004

CrashTest said:


> White car works better for quick, silent get-aways.



True...


----------



## Solja_Boy




----------



## lovinmaryland

Solja_Boy said:


>


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


>



Its Crashtests B-day... Is it yours too or were you just accepting it out of no where?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Floyd2004 said:


> Its Crashtests B-day... Is it yours too or were you just accepting it out of no where?



No not yet   Just giving solja some love


----------



## Floyd2004

lovinmaryland said:


> No not yet   Just giving solja some love



Haha ok


----------



## Black-Francis

Floyd2004 said:


> Were you running the car or just watching?
> I got a new best from the Neon that day lol.
> Its not fast but its the fastest time so far so its a start!



You should take it back to the WalMart parking lot and stare at it some more w/ your Goober Car Club!!! I betcha it makes it faster!


----------



## Floyd2004

Black-Francis said:


> You should take it back to the WalMart parking lot and stare at it some more w/ your Goober Car Club!!! I betcha it makes it faster!



I go to Walmart to shop not sit in the parking lot...
You must be thinking about that Knight rider guy and his friends


----------



## warneckutz

Floyd2004 said:


> I go to Walmart to shop



Ugh 

Target is just down the street though...


----------



## CrashTest

Floyd2004 said:


> I go to Walmart to shop not sit in the parking lot...
> You must be thinking about that Knight rider guy and his friends



Walmart...Mmmm...Halloween candy.


----------



## Floyd2004

warneckutz said:


> Ugh
> 
> Target is just down the street though...



Walmart is closer to my house than Target though lol
I hope Crash doesnt get a candy coma!


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Happy December!   Last night to celebrate December  I raced a Volvo station wagon and blew its doors off.


----------



## Mojo

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> Happy December!   Last night to celebrate December  I raced a Volvo station wagon and blew its doors off.



Which car did you use?


----------



## Charles

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> Happy December!   Last night to celebrate December  I raced a Volvo station wagon and blew its doors off.



You knocked the door off when the old lady was getting out of her car.


----------



## Floyd2004

Mojo said:


> Which car did you use?



I think hes borrowing Pingrr's old CRV


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Floyd2004 said:


> I think hes borrowing Pingrr's old CRV



No he traded that CRV in for a GTR.


----------



## MrX

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> No he traded that CRV in for a GTR.


----------



## Floyd2004

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> No he traded that CRV in for a GTR.


Should have got a Neon...


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Floyd2004 said:


> Should have got a Neon...



Neon's don't have enough turbo chargers on them.


----------



## Floyd2004

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> Neon's don't have enough turbo chargers on them.



True true...
How about a Turbo dodge van from back in the day?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Dear "Guy in the Mercedes AMG": You cracked me up yesterday


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Floyd2004 said:


> True true...
> How about a Turbo dodge van from back in the day?



Yea that was sweat.  I think it was a dodge caravan that ran hi 10's or something like that.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

My quad turbo CRV is back up for or sale or trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## Charles

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> My quad turbo CRV is back up for or sale or trade if anyone is interested.


Will you take a Cranapple Red V12 DeLorean in trade?


----------



## Pro.Freestyle

any freestyle posers, you are on your own. have fun and try not to get hurt.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chainsaw Slayer said:


> My quad turbo CRV is back up for or sale or trade if anyone is interested.



I don't know if I can handle all that power


----------



## Pro.Freestyle

Sorry, I'm just assuming this is the proper thread for people to call out their posers.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Charles said:


> Will you take a Cranapple Red V12 DeLorean in trade?




No, I don't like DeLorean's.  I had one a couple years ago and traded it someone after about 2 months of ownership.


----------



## chess

ill sell you my somd bangbus astro fvan


----------



## Mojo

Floyd2004 said:


> Geez how many MPDs do you guys have haha
> 
> 
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:13 PM you know whats funny? your face.
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:13 PM what a knee slapper
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:12 PM let me tell you something about the duckbill platypus - he doesn't care what you think!
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:11 PM  I bet you can't see any green now huh
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:10 PM You're not laughing as hard as I am tard
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:05 PM You don't sign all your karma... tsk, tsk ...
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:05 PM Here, laugh some more
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 01:01 PM Here's some back at ya
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 12:27 PM No you don't sign it all - figure it out...
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:33 AM lick my taint - chess
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 11:15 AM Stop licking pcjohnnyb and crashtests nut sacks, will ya? You are such a loser.
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:58 AM Thanks gay boy ~smooth
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-05-2007 10:50 AM dimwhit child
> Ban Stick... 10-05-2007 10:39 AM What do you know about me to say I'm fat retard
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 03:32 PM ching chong ping pong, ching chong ping pong know one can stop my dirty ding dong - ching chong ping pong
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 02:08 PM here's some green -SWAT
> SOMDracing Imposters 10-03-2007 07:39 AM dimwhit chile
> SOMDracing Imposters 09-29-2007 06:46 PM Here's a donation.
> SOMDracing Imposters 09-29-2007 06:45 PM Dimwit old lady
> SOMDracing Imposters 09-28-2007 09:55 AM



   Back from the dead!


----------



## MrX




----------



## pappy

It still lives hahahahahaha


----------



## indianajane05

Charles said:


> Will you take a Cranapple Red V12 DeLorean in trade?



Is the flux capacitor in working condition?


----------



## Mojo

Imports VS Domestics this weekend at MIR!


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> Imports VS Domestics this weekend at MIR!



The thread that never dies.


----------



## Floyd2004

MissKitty said:


> The thread that never dies.



Nope...
Ill be there in a yellow car


----------



## glhs837

Hmmmm, the Mighty Neons not blue, that must mean you'll be driving......A Screaming Yellow Zonker!!!!!!!!!!!! Give'em hell, Floyd!!!


----------



## CrashTest

glhs837 said:


> Hmmmm, the Mighty Neons not blue, that must mean you'll be driving......A Screaming Yellow Zonker!!!!!!!!!!!! Give'em hell, Floyd!!!



One look at me and they'll put us in the wheel chair section with all the Vette guys.


----------



## HappyCats

MissKitty said:


> The thread that never dies.



I think it finally did...


----------



## CrashTest

HappyCats said:


> I think it finally did...



But this thread has 9 lives.


----------



## chernmax

Round Num# 47593745483932763653489464


----------



## Xbox360

Has anyone been doing any racing lately?


----------



## crazysquid




----------



## Sherlock

crazysquid said:


>


----------



## crazysquid

Sherlock said:


>


lol I haven;t been on this site in AGES and died laughing seeing this was still here


----------



## chernmax

LMAO when this popped back up!!!


----------



## Floyd2004

HAHA good one squid.


----------



## crazysquid

chernmax said:


> LMAO when this popped back up!!!


Hey stranger! How life been treating you? I see you still have the Nissan.


----------



## Angry_Dragon

Get a life you bunch of nerds


----------



## chernmax

crazysquid said:


> Hey stranger! How life been treating you? I see you still have the Nissan.



Yeah and it's Turboed now!


----------



## Xbox360

chernmax said:


> Yeah and it's Turboed now!



Cool so is my car.  Do you want to race?


----------



## Xbox360

Angry_Dragon said:


> Get a life you bunch of nerds



Nerds read books.  Cool people race cars. 

I like to consider myself a parking lot pimp not a nerd.


----------



## chernmax

Xbox360 said:


> Cool so is my car.  Do you want to race?



Yes, but at MIR!  NO STREET RACING!!!


----------



## Xbox360

chernmax said:


> Yes, but at MIR!  NO STREET RACING!!!



Me either, do you ever race on Xbox live?


----------



## crazysquid

Angry_Dragon said:


> Get a life you bunch of nerds


Says the MPD with 1 post lol 



chernmax said:


> Yeah and it's Turboed now!


Nice! I'll let you know the next time I drive mine out so you can see what I've been building for the past almost 2 years


----------



## Floyd2004

I saw Chernmax not too long ago on 325. Nice that its turboed now!


----------



## Sherlock




----------



## Floyd2004

WHO HA 

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!


----------



## Sherlock




----------



## 2lazy2P




----------



## Sherlock

2lazy2P said:


>



What's up slappy


----------



## 2lazy2P

Just wondering why this thread keeps coming back to life was all.


----------



## Sherlock

2lazy2P said:


> Just wondering why this thread keeps coming back to life was all.





...because it's ####in awesome


----------



## 2lazy2P

Oh.


----------



## pixiegirl

Beep beep, who got da keys to da Jeep....


----------



## Sherlock

pixiegirl said:


> Beep beep, who got da keys to da Jeep....



The Lexis Flexis


----------



## pixiegirl

Sherlock said:


> The Lexis Flexis




I miss the ol' girl!


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

Check this out.

http://www.goodnewsshutup.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/chainsaw3331-300x224.jpg


----------



## MrZ06

Would any of you chumps like to try and race me in my Z06?


----------



## chess

MrZ06 said:


> Would any of you chumps like to try and race me in my Z06?



i will drive backwards in my toyota echo that is supercharged and smoke you fella


----------



## CrashTest

chess said:


> i will drive backwards in my toyota echo that is supercharged and smoke you fella



You ever get a chance to see that Z06 I had last year?  Floyd actually had a chance to drive it.  I was bored with it in 2 months and now it's gone.


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> You ever get a chance to see that Z06 I had last year?  Floyd actually had a chance to drive it.  I was bored with it in 2 months and now it's gone.



You must have never taken your z06 above 3K rpm.  Thats were the fun begins.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> You must have never taken your z06 above 3K rpm.  Thats were the fun begins.



Been there done that.  After 2 or 3 blasts in a Z06 you ask yourself "OK, now what?"  Need something that's fun without having to drive like a maniac.


----------



## sockgirl77

This thread is still alive?


----------



## Lurk

sockgirl77 said:


> This thread is still alive?



Depends on your definition of 'alive.'


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> This thread is still alive?



...because it's ####in awesome


----------



## EmptyTimCup

MrZ06 said:


> Would any of you chumps like to try and race me in my Z06?


----------



## MrZ06

FaP said:


> I would like to.



ok, lets meet at high noon tomorrow and settle this like gentlemen.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> ok, lets meet at high noon tomorrow and settle this like gentlemen.



Me thinks he's got you beat.


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> Me thinks he's got you beat.



No way.  Orange cars are more aerodynamic which makes them slightly faster.


----------



## foosballpaul

I believe you may be mistaken. Red is definitely faster than Orange...
Monza Outside3 - YouTube


----------



## MrZ06

nope your wrong.  The sun is orange which is the most powerful color.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MrZ06 said:


> nope your wrong.  The sun is orange which is the most powerful color.



Nope.....the sun is YELLOW. Don't you remember your Superman mythology?


----------



## 2lazy2P

MrZ06 said:


> nope your wrong. The sun is orange which is the most powerful color.


 
Not that I really give a rats ass, but decided to look it up anyway and wouldn't you know, the sun is actually white.



> In popular culture, the Sun is yellow. But did you know that the color of the Sun is actually white? It’s only when light from the Sun passes through the Earth’s atmosphere that in changes in color, from white, to the yellow we see here on Earth.
> 
> Color of the Sun


----------



## aps45819

MrZ06 said:


> Would any of you chumps like to try and race me in my Z06?



I'm in. 

Next time it snows a few inches, I'll meet you on 235 with my Subaru


----------



## MrZ06

Is anyone getting any cool car parts for Christmas?  I'm thinking about putting a racing stripe on my Z06.


----------



## Sherlock

MrZ06 said:


> Is anyone getting any cool car parts for Christmas?  I'm thinking about putting a racing stripe on my Z06.



I"m getting a 40oz holder for my Geo Metro.


----------



## pixiegirl

Sherlock said:


> I"m getting a 40oz holder for my Geo Metro.




I got some cool decals for my Chevy Sprint!


----------



## flomaster

MrZ06 said:


> Is anyone getting any cool car parts for Christmas?  I'm thinking about putting a racing stripe on my Z06.




Just a 427 SBC, a new fuel system and a Muncie M22.


----------



## chernmax

Needed a post for 2012!!!


----------



## boots

GraphitePearl said:


> Hmmm....
> sounds like your car club draws the wrong kind of attention.  I have been at target with a group of car enthusiasts when "members" of your organization have suddenly "appeared".  You are claiming that there are imposters that behave the way you describe above, yet when I have ever been around "members" (I am assuming because they had your organizations stickers on thier cars) they behave exactly the way the imposters you blame above.  What gives?  Are you sure these people aren't actually members giving the rest of you a bad name?  Who exactly are these "imposters" you speak of?



must be the ones who think the Miata is a race car


----------



## ovred

boots said:


> must be the ones who think the Miata is a race car



Yea I think your right or they also think it's some kind of sportscar!!!


----------



## MrZ06

boots said:


> must be the ones who think the Miata is a race car



Are you talking about the pink miata that drives around her with a tag that says "pretyin"


----------



## MrZ06

I will be at olive Garden for lunch today.  If anyone wants to race me.  Bring it I'm ready.


----------



## unlisted

MrZ06 said:


> I will be at olive Garden for lunch today. If anyone wants to race me. Bring it I'm ready.


 
####, I was there in my twin turbo geo metro.  You're lucky I didn't see you.


----------



## MrZ06

unlisted said:


> ####, I was there in my twin turbo geo metro.  You're lucky I didn't see you.



Those things are sick!  My buddy used to have a turbo metro with a rear wheel and right hand drive conversion done on it.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> I will be at olive Garden for lunch today.  If anyone wants to race me.  Bring it I'm ready.



I'm out.  I sold my C6 Z06 last April.  It was boring.  Besides, I'm not yet old enough, fat enough, or bald enough to drive a Vette.


----------



## tercel95

CrashTest said:


> I'm out.  I sold my C6 Z06 last April.  It was boring.  Besides, I'm not yet old enough, fat enough, or bald enough to drive a Vette.




Haha nice!


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> I'm out.  I sold my C6 Z06 last April.  It was boring.  Besides, I'm not yet old enough, fat enough, or bald enough to drive a Vette.



Your Z06 must not have been orange.  Orange Z06's are not boring.  They are a little bit faster and pull in way more ladies than any other color.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

CrashTest said:


> I'm out.  I sold my C6 Z06 last April.  It was boring.  Besides, I'm not yet old enough, fat enough, or bald enough to drive a Vette.



How about a Cadillac with a C5 Z06 drivetrain?


----------



## MrZ06

Chris0nllyn said:


> How about a Cadillac with a C5 Z06 drivetrain?



It looks like crash forgot to answer your question.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

MrZ06 said:


> It looks like crash forgot to answer your question.



It's ok. I forgot about it also.


----------



## MrX

LOL @ this thread still being alive. 

I coud not see Crash in a Cadillac, regardless of it's drivetrain.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> It looks like crash forgot to answer your question.



A Cadillac with a Z06 drivetrain?  You mean adding a trunk and a backseat will somehow make a Z06 more exciting?  Perhaps a childseat will really take it over the top.


----------



## chernmax

.................


----------



## Charles

Do you kids still hang out in the Target parking lot?


----------



## CrashTest

Charles said:


> Do you kids still hang out in the Target parking lot?



Nope - we hang out with your wife now.


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> Nope - we hang out with your wife now.



Oooohhhhhhh  snap.


----------



## chess

Charles:

Target parking lot is a VIP meeting only buddy...

Plus I just got a new 900 HP Evo... its pretty sweet and runs 10's


----------



## Charles

chess said:


> Charles:
> 
> 
> Plus I just got a new 900 HP Evo... its pretty sweet and runs 10's


That junker wouldn't stand a chance against my Smart Car with the Bissel blower


----------



## MrZ06

I will spank you both with my Z06.


----------



## Gilligan

I wouldn't want to embarass myself by showing up with my two-seater.

It's old...so its probably slow too.


----------



## chess

Charles said:


> That junker wouldn't stand a chance against my Smart Car with the Bissel blower



Charles you aren't in charge....you sound like a tree hugging hippie that works at BWW


----------



## glhs837

chess said:


> Charles:
> 
> Target parking lot is a VIP meeting only buddy...
> 
> Plus I just got a new 900 HP Evo... its pretty sweet and runs 10's




Hmmm, new road, private one, is oddly enough 1/4 mile long.........when you coming by?


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> Hmmm, new road, private one, is oddly enough 1/4 mile long.........when you coming by?



I can be there in 10 minutes.  I have a can of 104 octane booster sitting in my glove box waiting to get used.


----------



## protectmd

Hanging out in target parking lots is a favorite past time. Its so much cooler than hanging out at waldorf parking lots, industrial parks in PG and park and rides around the state. My favorite part is the part when everyone shows up with these fake me out cars that the kids think are fast, and people start talking smack and acting stupid. Fightin words like "let's hang out on Rt. 210 in the roadway at night and get hit by cars while others race" and "My mustang can smoke your camaro" often really get everyone amped up. Then of course some "gangsta" or "redneck" often starts a fight over a female smib and its on! Usually till the cops come, and then everyone peels out in a blaze of glory on to the next spot. Events like this, yea, they are the highlight of everyones week who have fast cars. Im sure troopers pray to work the evening shift when these meetings and hangouts occur so they can crush those fools with tickets. Im sure the volly firefighters often sit around listening to the idiots as they scream up and down the road waiting for the first knucklehead to wreck so they get an awesome cutjob on his car. 

I really hope people find better things to occupy their time. Most of the cars that are really fast don't ever even venture into st. Marys county. Its not worth their time or gas. Most of the cars like a lambo that ride on the road, half of these "car club" cars couldn't hold a candle to. If you want respect from me, its time you start hanging out at the track. Keep your racing at buds creek on the private raceway and not on the highways. Go down to North Carolina where they race on old airstrips and the cars aren't even using gasoline to run. These "children" who hangout in target parkinglots are simply people who can't grasp the concept that highschool is over.


----------



## CrashTest

protectmd said:


> Most of the cars like a lambo that ride on the road, half of these "car club" cars couldn't hold a candle to.



Bissel blown Smart Car > Lambo


----------



## Chris0nllyn

MrZ06 said:


> I can be there in 10 minutes.  I have a can of 104 octane booster sitting in my glove box waiting to get used.



Is it NOS?!


----------



## MrZ06

protectmd said:


> Most of the cars that are really fast don't ever even venture into st. Marys county. Its not worth their time or gas.



Trust me my Z06 is very fast and I race it down here all the time.  I hang out at the target parking lot quite often when I'm not at the Olive Garden.  

I usually park it away from were everyone is hanging out.  Then when someone comes up talking smack.  I pull my car out from it's hiding spot.  Then if they don't chicken out once they see the Z06 like most people do.  Bam the race is on.


----------



## MrZ06

Chris0nllyn said:


> Is it NOS?!



Nope is a high performance naturally aspirated V8.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

MrZ06 said:


> Nope is a high performance naturally aspirated V8.



I meant the octane booster


----------



## MrZ06

No its not NOS.  I use Gold Eagle 104+ Octane boost maximum formula


----------



## protectmd

Well I hope you have good personal liability insurance and good attorneys that will represent you when the civil suit comes as a result of a crash or wrongful death lawsuit. I don't know too many insurance companies that advocate their clients drag race their cars. Lawyers are making big business nowadays off of lawsuits involving drag racing. You might have thought you got away at the time if you caused someone to wreck or were involved in a race where someone crashed but with the advent of cameras, people filming the races to put on youtube and cellphone cameras, the reality is, there is always a tag, a face, something. There's a very high probability that even if you can't be held criminally liable, you will be burned at the stake in civil court. So that beautiful car wont be the only thing they take when they come and seize your assets. 

Look what happened when those racers were burning down houses. How many of you idiots got investigated by the feds? And it wasn't that long ago that they were knocking on doors to find out who was racing on 210 so they could charge those idiots with vehicular manslaughter for driving through a sea of bodies. Keep on thinking that something else stupid wont happen and its a matter of time before your served with papers, find yourself investigated or indicted etc. I hope you all have a good lawyer.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> I meant the octane booster



OH..I thought you meant the other kind too. My antique two-seater has two-stage NOS but I don't dare use that with anything but actual Cam2 or similar racing gasoliine. Old engines are picky like that.


----------



## MrZ06

protectmd said:


> Well I hope you have good personal liability insurance and good attorneys that will represent you when the civil suit comes as a result of a crash or wrongful death lawsuit. I don't know too many insurance companies that advocate their clients drag race their cars. Lawyers are making big business nowadays off of lawsuits involving drag racing. You might have thought you got away at the time if you caused someone to wreck or were involved in a race where someone crashed but with the advent of cameras, people filming the races to put on youtube and cellphone cameras, the reality is, there is always a tag, a face, something. There's a very high probability that even if you can't be held criminally liable, you will be burned at the stake in civil court. So that beautiful car wont be the only thing they take when they come and seize your assets.
> 
> Look what happened when those racers were burning down houses. How many of you idiots got investigated by the feds? And it wasn't that long ago that they were knocking on doors to find out who was racing on 210 so they could charge those idiots with vehicular manslaughter for driving through a sea of bodies. Keep on thinking that something else stupid wont happen and its a matter of time before your served with papers, find yourself investigated or indicted etc. I hope you all have a good lawyer.



Do you want to race?  I bet my z06 will blow the doors off your car.

The z06 is the race version of the corvette.  It should be obvious to the insurance company that when you buy a race version of a car you intend to race it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> OH..I thought you meant the other kind too. My antique two-seater has two-stage NOS but I don't dare use that with anything but actual Cam2 or similar racing gasoliine. Old engines are picky like that.



 No, I call that Nitrous. The Fast and the Furious kids call it NOS.

I'm more of a boost kinda guy. Love the sound of a turbo spool.

My jet ski even has a supercharger


----------



## glhs837

PMD, you should know, the people that this was originally about have moved on, right? What, almost 10 years ago? Preaching to them is a bit pointless now. And Z06 is yanking your chain

Really, I know some the people who this started about, and they are settled down from back then. None of them have done anything like for quite some time, and as far as I know, never did anything beyond a two car red light run between themselves. Not condoning even that, but they were not like the 210 crowd in any way.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, I call that Nitrous. The Fast and the Furious kids call it NOS.
> 
> I'm more of a boost kinda guy. Love the sound of a turbo spool.
> 
> My jet ski even has a supercharger



I hear ya. But the only engine in my collection right now that is supercharged is a 1949 flathead V-8 sporting a Powerdyne centrifugal. And multiport EFI..of course.

The 2-stage NOS is on my Pantera 351C.


----------



## MrZ06

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, I call that Nitrous. The Fast and the Furious kids call it NOS.
> 
> I'm more of a boost kinda guy. Love the sound of a turbo spool.



Boost slows down cars.  It is not necessary under any circumstances.


----------



## unlisted

protectmd said:


> Well I hope you have good personal liability insurance and good attorneys that will represent you when the civil suit comes as a result of a crash or wrongful death lawsuit. I don't know too many insurance companies that advocate their clients drag race their cars. Lawyers are making big business nowadays off of lawsuits involving drag racing. You might have thought you got away at the time if you caused someone to wreck or were involved in a race where someone crashed but with the advent of cameras, people filming the races to put on youtube and cellphone cameras, the reality is, there is always a tag, a face, something. There's a very high probability that even if you can't be held criminally liable, you will be burned at the stake in civil court. So that beautiful car wont be the only thing they take when they come and seize your assets.
> 
> Look what happened when those racers were burning down houses. How many of you idiots got investigated by the feds? And it wasn't that long ago that they were knocking on doors to find out who was racing on 210 so they could charge those idiots with vehicular manslaughter for driving through a sea of bodies. Keep on thinking that something else stupid wont happen and its a matter of time before your served with papers, find yourself investigated or indicted etc. I hope you all have a good lawyer.


 
Venus Doom!


----------



## chernmax

The Energizer Bunny Thread.........


----------



## Xbox360

*Halo truck*

Check out this awesome Halo Ford Raptor.  I want to get it so bad.


----------



## Lurk

Xbox360 said:


> Check out this awesome Halo Ford Raptor.  I want to get it so bad.



Well, just fire up your Nintendo and hop into it virtually.


----------



## Xbox360

I don't have to drive it virtually.  It is the grand prize for the Halo Infinity challenge.  I have been playin halo like crazy to win it.


----------



## FISHTAIL

Xbox360 said:


> I don't have to drive it virtually.  It is the grand prize for the Halo Infinity challenge.  I have been playin halo like crazy to win it.



Yeah I saw that sign up, I thought about it but I don't have enough time to dedicate towards something like that so I passed.  Good luck.


----------



## MrZ06

Has any racing been going on lately?


----------



## warneckutz

MrZ06 said:


> Has any racing been going on lately?



Beat out a new Camry...


----------



## tercel95

MrZ06 said:


> Has any racing been going on lately?



The track is open...


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> Has any racing been going on lately?



Well, there was a guy in a red Durango who kept trying to egg me on, but oddly enough. I resisted street racing him at 630pm on a weekday down 235 Yes, we both have Hemis, but that doesnt mean we have to whip them out in traffic


----------



## dave1959

Bump


----------



## MrZ06

dave1959 said:


> Bump



Why the bump?


----------



## warneckutz

MrZ06 said:


> Why the bump?



Someone drove over that Z06


----------



## GURPS

protectmd said:


> Hanging out in target parking lots is a favorite past time. Its so much cooler than hanging out at waldorf parking lots, industrial parks in PG and park and rides around the state.





it was Ranch House in Oxon Hill bitd and down to 295


----------



## GURPS

Chris0nllyn said:


> My jet ski even has a supercharger




2014 Polaris RZR XP 1000


----------



## MrZ06

Have there been any good races lately?


----------



## Erk

I love this thread. An old friend.


----------



## unlisted

MrZ06 said:


> Have there been any good races lately?



I raced a smart car with my 64 Impala on Triple Gold Deez.


----------



## MrZ06

I'm thinking about trading in my z06 for a Bugatti Veyron.  Who wants to be the first person to race my new car?


----------



## GURPS

MrZ06 said:


> I'm thinking about trading in my z06 for a Bugatti Veyron.  Who wants to be the first person to race my new car?






with all of the dealer only maintenance ?


----------



## FollowTheMoney

I just wanted to post in a really old and looooong thread. I'll race you with my matchbox Lamborghini Countach. Have 8 feet of track all set up and ready to go.


----------



## Gilligan

MrZ06 said:


> I'm thinking about trading in my z06 for a Bugatti Veyron.  Who wants to be the first person to race my new car?



I'll take you up on that! I'm surprised you'd let a total stranger drive your new Veyron though.


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> I'm thinking about trading in my z06 for a Bugatti Veyron.





So, that'll get you what, the key fob? 

Actually had some young guys in a Fiesta ST ask me about my Charger in the Sheetz parking lot the other night 

 "That thing fast?" 
"Yep, it's fairly fast" 
"We are up to 21psi in this!" 
"That's cool  I do love those little cars, my Neon was a blast to drive"

I didn't have the heart to tell them that 21 psi is stock on the FiST


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> So, that'll get you what, the key fob?
> 
> Actually had some young guys in a Fiesta ST ask me about my Charger in the Sheetz parking lot the other night
> 
> "That thing fast?"
> "Yep, it's fairly fast"
> "We are up to 21psi in this!"
> "That's cool  I do love those little cars, my Neon was a blast to drive"
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell them that 21 psi is stock on the FiST



Did he challenge you to a race?

Now that I have my Veyron everyone is scared to race me on the streets.


----------



## glhs837

NO, but I got the feeling he was angling that way....... Chargers a bit obtrusive, so it draws attention. Nothing like the Vey, I'm sure


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> Did he challenge you to a race?
> 
> Now that I have my Veyron everyone is scared to race me on the streets.



At least the Veyron is faster than that Z06.  I got rid of my Z06 after less than a year.


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> At least the Veyron is faster than that Z06.  I got rid of my Z06 after less than a year.



The Veyron isn't as fast as I thought it would be.  I am actually trading it in for an Alpha 17 GTR tomorrow.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> The Veyron isn't as fast as I thought it would be.  I am actually trading it in for an Alpha 17 GTR tomorrow.



Catfish car.  Got it.


----------



## glhs837

CrashTest said:


> Catfish car.  Got it.





From a car that is for bottom feeders to one that is a bottom feeder, got it


----------



## MrZ06

I just picked up my alpha and all I can say is that this thing is a beast.  It can do 60-130 in 2.9 seconds.  I can't wait to do some roll racing on 235 tonight.


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> I just picked up my alpha and all I can say is that this thing is a beast.  It can do 60-130 in 2.9 seconds.  I can't wait to do some roll racing on 235 tonight.



Better be some four wheel burnout marks or it didnt happen


----------



## CrashTest

Being bald is a requirement for buying a Z06.  What about the alpha?


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> Better be some four wheel burnout marks or it didnt happen



Yep, it will roast the tires right off the car.  I tried launching using BOTL and the car just sat in one place spinning all 4 wheels.  I am going to invest into some Hoosiers so I can put all 1800 hp to the ground.


----------



## MrZ06

CrashTest said:


> Being bald is a requirement for buying a Z06.  What about the alpha?



No, the Alpha is a young mans car.  Its far to scary of a beast for the typical corvette driver.


----------



## MrZ06

I crashed my alpha at the track at the DSM shootout.  Now I have to figure out if I need to fix it or get something new.


----------



## CrashTest

Your wife told me she's also looking for something new.


----------



## MrZ06

Who wants to race today?  Im off work cruisin in my car lookin for some action.


----------



## CrashTest

Your wife is on Great Mills road looking for some action.


----------



## unlisted




----------



## warneckutz

unlisted said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

unlisted said:


>



Did you finish the turbo kit for your Prius?


----------



## unlisted

Yes  I smoked a Geo Metro on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Erk

Ah, good to see this 11 year old thread is still around. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## CrashTest

Erk said:


> Ah, good to see this 11 year old thread is still around. I miss it sometimes.



I miss your wife.  Is she still around?


----------



## chernmax

In for the Bump!  ;-)


----------



## chess

chernmax said:


> In for the Bump!  ;-)



Bump you in your slow ass Camaro...


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:


> I miss your wife.  Is she still around?



Shes at the Tiki Bar swaggin


----------



## MrZ06

Does anyone have any good kill stories or recent races they would like to discuss?


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> Does anyone have any good kill stories or recent races they would like to discuss?



Well, I lost the race to the DOminoes guy on his cell phone on 235 between Gates 2 and 3.... Not sure he knew we we racing, however, but he was going 70..  Chess might have some, he's packing a new ride complete with bright yellow rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## Gilligan

I've revved the 22RE 4-banger in my Toyota pickup at a couple different hot rods while at a light...nobody wants to try me I guess.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I've revved the 22RE 4-banger in my Toyota pickup at a couple different hot rods while at a light...nobody wants to try me I guess.



 It probably was the severely worn Pirelli P Zero tire on the right rear that gave you away.


----------



## warneckutz

glhs837 said:


> Chess might have some, he's packing a new ride complete with bright yellow rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> It probably was the severely worn Pirelli P Zero tire on the right rear that gave you away.



...or the noisy exhaust... ;-p


----------



## MrZ06

I just took delivery of a brand new ZR1.  If anyone wants to meet up and race let me know.  I will cruising the streets once the rain stops looking for some action.


----------



## glhs837

Well, keep an eye out for Southern Maryland Mopar events, I know not long ago when they were attending the car show at the NAVAIR museum, they were travelling as a pack down 235 at about 70 weaving around traffic. could probably get them to race you


----------



## MrZ06

I had some good racing action today on 235.  I ate up two mustangs and a WRX.


----------



## CrashTest

MrZ06 said:


> I had some good racing action today on 235.  I ate up two mustangs and a WRX.




...and I ate up your wife while you were out racing.


----------



## warneckutz

CrashTest said:


> ...and I ate up your wife while you were out racing.


----------



## MiddleGround

MrZ06 said:


> I had some good racing action today on 235.  I ate up two mustangs and a WRX.



Sweet! Can't wait to see you on Baynet or SMNewsnet


----------



## MiddleGround

MrZ06 said:


> I had some good racing action today on 235.  I ate up two mustangs and a WRX.





MiddleGround said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see you on Baynet or SMNewsnet



Didn't take long...

Dis' you?

https://smnewsnet.com/archives/441864/police-in-prince-frederick-investigating-motor-vehicle-accident/


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## glhs837

MiddleGround said:


> Didn't take long...
> 
> Dis' you?
> 
> https://smnewsnet.com/archives/441864/police-in-prince-frederick-investigating-motor-vehicle-accident/



These are the jokes, man  Not the crash, but this thread........


----------



## MrZ06

MiddleGround said:


> Didn't take long...
> 
> Dis' you?
> 
> https://smnewsnet.com/archives/441864/police-in-prince-frederick-investigating-motor-vehicle-accident/



Thats not me bro.  I have a brand new ZR1.  This is my ride.


----------



## gary_webb

MrZ06 said:


> Thats not me bro.  I have a brand new ZR1.  This is my ride.
> 
> View attachment 125270



Why do you need to post a picture from a car magazine then?


----------



## PrchJrkr

gary_webb said:


> Why do you need to post a picture from a car magazine then?
> 
> View attachment 125273



Probably just a coincidence, I'm sure. BTW, here's a picture of my new GF.


----------



## Kinnakeet

prchjrkr said:


> probably just a coincidence, i'm sure. Btw, here's a picture of my new gf.
> 
> View attachment 125274


wait a second thats my wife i just brought that bikini for her when we were in costa rica last week


----------



## glhs837

JEFF69Z28 said:


> wait a second thats my "resort wife" i just brought that bikini for her when I was in costa rica last week



Fixed it up for you


----------



## Hannibal

JEFF69Z28 said:


> wait a second thats my wife i just brought that bikini for her when we were in costa rica last week



So that's where my GF went?!  She told me it was job related ........... (**tosses the softball**)


----------



## MrZ06

Dude the camera on my phone broke so I had to use a stock photo.  Once my phone is repaired by apple.  I will post some pictures with a newspaper on the hood of my car to prove Its the real deal.


----------



## MrZ06

I just got some new turbos put on my car.  Who wants to race?


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> I just got some new turbos put on my car.  Who wants to race?



Are those the new electric ones that go in your intake? Sooo easy to install.......


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> Are those the new electric ones that go in your intake? Sooo easy to install.......



Yea its an electric one that I installed just after the intake to help the supercharger spool up faster.  I'm making instant boost now.  No more turbo lag.  This beast is always race ready now.


----------



## MrZ06

I crashed my ZR1 corvette in last weeks snowstorm.  What kind of car should I get now?


----------



## glhs837

Tesla P100D. Because you need eyeball shaped dimples in the front of your brain....


----------



## Grumpy

MrZ06 said:


> I crashed my ZR1 corvette in last weeks snowstorm.  What kind of car should I get now?



Go classic....61 Corvair


----------



## NextJen

MrZ06 said:


> I crashed my ZR1 corvette in last weeks snowstorm.  What kind of car should I get now?



That's a shame. Why not get a new 'Vette?


----------



## Monello

NextJen said:


> That's a shame. Why not get a new 'Vette?


I saw a woman in the grocery store parking lot.  Rolled a full cart of bagged groceries and such over to a vette.  I should have stuck around and watch her go all clown car.


----------



## Bonehead

MrZ06 said:


> I crashed my ZR1 corvette in last weeks snowstorm.  What kind of car should I get now?


Something with training wheels dumazz.


----------



## NextJen

Monello said:


> I saw a woman in the grocery store parking lot.  Rolled a full cart of bagged groceries and such over to a vette.  I should have stuck around and watch her go all clown car.



I realize Vette's have more limited space, but I've had my share of Mustangs. Sometimes you'd be surprised what you can fit in them.


----------



## GWguy

More than once I've gone out with the Slingshot, had to stop for some groceries or something.  No problem, I have storage behind the seats.  Get what I need, come out and open the storage compartment, only to find it full with a spare helmet....

Rats.


----------



## glhs837

Monello said:


> I saw a woman in the grocery store parking lot.  Rolled a full cart of bagged groceries and such over to a vette.  I should have stuck around and watch her go all clown car.




I get that look hauling bags out of the Commissary to the bike   I have 113 liters, or about 1/2 a cubic foot less than the trunk of a Miata


----------



## Editor

*somd.com --- home of the longest running threads on the internet*. Ops on other sites get so bent out of shape when someone dares to post on a thread more than a few months old. "This is a stale thread!" Don't hijack a thread, start your own thread!" Wah! Some even auto-close threads after so many days/weeks/months. 

Not us, baby! I hope this thread is still running long after I'm gone from this planet.


----------



## Grumpy

Jennifer, please pick up the yellow courtesy phone in the lobby.


----------



## officeguy

Editor said:


> *somd.com --- home of the longest running threads on the internet*. Ops on other sites get so bent out of shape when someone dares to post on a thread more than a few months old. "This is a stale thread!" Don't hijack a thread, start your own thread!" Wah! Some even auto-close threads after so many days/weeks/months.
> 
> Not us, baby! I hope this thread is still running long after I'm gone from this planet.



I am on a different forum where someone recently resurrected a thread that hadn't been active since 2003 !


----------



## MrZ06

NextJen said:


> That's a shame. Why not get a new 'Vette?



It wouldn't be smart to buy a new vette now with he C8 just around the corner.  Maybe I will look into the new supra.  I herd that thing is supposed to be nuts and will outrun almost everything on the Street.


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> It wouldn't be smart to buy a new vette now with he C8 just around the corner.  Maybe I will look into the new supra.  I herd that thing is supposed to be nuts and will outrun almost everything on the Street.




Why not just get the BMW is was reskinned from?


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> Why not just get the BMW is was reskinned from?



Because a 2JZ engine swap on a BMW Z car would be stupid.  A 2JZ engine swap on a new Supra would be epic.


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> Because a 2JZ engine swap on a BMW Z car would be stupid.  A 2JZ engine swap on a new Supra would be epic.


----------



## MrZ06

Are there any good StreetRacing going on tonight?  I'm looking for some action.


----------



## NextJen

MrZ06 said:


> Are there any good StreetRacing going on tonight?  I'm looking for some action.


So what did you end up getting?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

NextJen said:


> So what did you end up getting?


No action!


----------



## MrZ06

NextJen said:


> So what did you end up getting?



I just picked up a 2019 AMG GT R.  I'm in the processes of researching the different upgrade paths now to see what kind of power I can make with this bad boy.


----------



## glhs837

Already tol ya, one of them "electric superchargers"


----------



## NextJen

MrZ06 said:


> 2019 AMG GT R



I had to look that up. Whew, wish I had that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## MrZ06

I just got back from the Chevy dealer an paid my deposit for the new C8 Corvette.  I cant wait until my new car comes in.


----------



## Editor

*Congratulations to this thread. You just turned 14 years old on June 21.   *

(sorry, I'm usually a little late on birthdays)


----------



## MrZ06

Is anyone else getting the C8 corvette?  That thing is gona be a beast.


----------



## MiddleGround

MrZ06 said:


> Is anyone else getting the C8 corvette?  That thing is gona be a beast.



Isn't that the Ferrari wannabe?


----------



## glhs837

MiddleGround said:


> Isn't that the Ferrari wannabe?




Is it bad to want to be like Ferrari? I dont have any issues with the C8 being mid-engine. sort of fals out from wanting a certain level of performace, I think.


----------



## MrZ06

MiddleGround said:


> Isn't that the Ferrari wannabe?



Nope they took Ferraris design and improved it and cut 200K off the price.  Sounds like an epic win for Chevy to me.


----------



## MiddleGround

MrZ06 said:


> ...they took Ferraris design...



Yep


----------



## Grumpy

Aero pretty much dictates car designs, lots of vehicles from different makers end up looking similar. BFD


----------



## MrZ06

Who want to meet up at lunch time and do some stoplight racing?


----------



## MrZ06

Has anyone had any good racing action lately?


----------



## Smoothmarine!87

crazysquid said:
Some of you know me and some of you have seen me driving around town. I am an administrator on the local car club website www.somdracing.com. The problem that myself and other members of our group are having and have been having is the fact that when ever we get together at Target, Doughnut Connection, etc etc, there are a people that seem to think that they have to show off in front of us i.e. burnouts, excessive speed, vulgar slander, trashing the parking lot, and worst of all they claim to belong to our group which causes people to believe that our site / automobile club does these things on a constant basis. Our site does not promote any of these acts what so ever. We are a group that enjoys social events and admiring each other’s rides. We are constantly being told by the police that we are disturbing the peace when it is actually others that come around, try to show off, and leave to where the police show up and think that it's us. Our club is willing to do what is necessary to continue our get togethers without the immature acts of others. I know this seems like I'm venting to some. All I am trying to do is clear our club's name of any wrong doings and try to attract more auto enthusiasts to our group. If there are people driving around immaturly or claiming that they belong to our group, contact me so I can take care of it.

Jason




thakidistight said:


> Yea, nobody from your group would ever engage in any illegal activities...i.e street racing, burnouts, ect....


----------



## glhs837

Man, the years have flown...


----------



## Smoothmarine!87

Good Morning, good people of Southern Maryland.


----------



## itsbob

Smoothmarine!87 said:


> Good Morning, good people of Southern Maryland.


Asian Flu low enough it's safe for you to come out again??


----------



## Smoothmarine!87

itsbob said:


> Asian Flu low enough it's safe for you to come out again??


  I stay masked up and strapped up at all times.


----------



## Kinnakeet

MrZ06 said:


> Is anyone else getting the C8 corvette?  That thing is gona be a beast.


Nope


----------



## LightRoasted

MrZ06 said:


> Is anyone else getting the C8 corvette?  That thing is gona be a beast.


What's the point? Unlike acquiring say a latest and greatest rifle chambered in 338 Lapua Magnum that can actually be fully used to achieve its stated function and attributes. What is the purpose of having such a car if it can't be utilized with its purported specifications? I'd rather spend my money on a beater and save the rest to acquire things that have purpose and utility.


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> What's the point? Unlike acquiring say a latest and greatest rifle chambered in 338 Lapua Magnum that can actually be fully used to achieve its stated function and attributes. What is the purpose of having such a car if it can't be utilized with its purported specifications? I'd rather spend my money on a beater and save the rest to acquire things that have purpose and utility.



Even if you cant use 10/10ths of what it can do, still enjoyable to drive it around. I've owned two cars capable of getting to well over 160mph, and never took them that fast of course, it was still awesome hitting max power on say the ramp from Rt1 onto the beltway heading home from Reagan. Would I spend 100K on one? Nah, but I understand those who do. Some folks think a motorcycle you cant use like a car and only 70% of the year is a waste, but of course, opinions vary.


----------



## Grumpy

LightRoasted said:


> What's the point? Unlike acquiring say a latest and greatest rifle chambered in 338 Lapua Magnum that can actually be fully used to achieve its stated function and attributes. What is the purpose of having such a car if it can't be utilized with its purported specifications? I'd rather spend my money on a beater and save the rest to acquire things that have purpose and utility.


I get better thrills from a car than 338 Lapua Magnum..Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



glhs837 said:


> Even if you cant use 10/10ths of what it can do, still enjoyable to drive it around. I've owned two cars capable of getting to well over 160mph, and never took them that fast of course, it was still awesome hitting max power on say the ramp from Rt1 onto the beltway heading home from Reagan. Would I spend 100K on one? Nah, but I understand those who do. Some folks think a motorcycle you cant use like a car and only 70% of the year is a waste, but of course, opinions vary.


Alrighty then. (Not directed specifically towards your post but for the class). I understand. I get it. If one is getting up in years, has the money, has always wanted the experience of driving/owning one, and it's a bucket list item, sure, why not. Better yet being older, taking out a 7-10 year loan on the thing and dying say two to three years into paying it off and leaving the bank to deal with it. Or, even when younger, and having more money than knowing with to do with, yeah, why not, as long as other necessary adult responsibilities in one's life are taken care of. But to me, it's just still a very expensive A to B vehicle with no daily practicality. In addition to what must be a humongous monthly insurance payment.

Now, if some wealthy enthusiast were to develop a proper 10 - 20 mile or so very flat and extremely smoothed out raceway, somewhere, where these type of cars could really stretch their legs, charging these car owners a fee for the chance to really see and feel their car's maximum capabilities in a relatively safe setting, when ever they want to, hell, I might even get one. But until then, it's Bud's Creek with the "ole beater.


----------



## Sneakers

LightRoasted said:


> Now, if some wealthy enthusiast were to develop a proper 10 - 20 mile or so very flat and extremely smoothed out raceway, somewhere, where these type of cars could really stretch their legs, charging these car owners a fee for the chance to really see and feel their car's maximum capabilities....


These tracks already exist, and the cost to use them is not out of the reach of the average person.


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. (Not directed specifically towards your post but for the class). I understand. I get it. If one is getting up in years, has the money, has always wanted the experience of driving/owning one, and it's a bucket list item, sure, why not. Better yet being older, taking out a 7-10 year loan on the thing and dying say two to three years into paying it off and leaving the bank to deal with it. Or, even when younger, and having more money than knowing with to do with, yeah, why not, as long as other necessary adult responsibilities in one's life are taken care of. But to me, it's just still a very expensive A to B vehicle with no daily practicality. In addition to what must be a humongous monthly insurance payment.
> 
> Now, if some wealthy enthusiast were to develop a proper 10 - 20 mile or so very flat and extremely smoothed out raceway, somewhere, where these type of cars could really stretch their legs, charging these car owners a fee for the chance to really see and feel their car's maximum capabilities in a relatively safe setting, when ever they want to, hell, I might even get one. But until then, it's Bud's Creek with the "ole beater.



Of course its not practical, nobody would claim otherwise. Two seat sports cars by their very nature are not practical. Very few peoples lives are lived solely for practicality. We all choose what impractical things we can live with to enjoy, hopefully without shorting ourselves somewhere else. But also, consider that going to top speed is one very narrow place in the envelope, and not being able to do that one thing doesn't remove the joy of the other aspects of driving such a vehicle. Enjoying the sensations of getting from 0-60(ish, turning a rotary into a dynamic skidpad, the interplay of yourself and the controls every minute you drive, those are worth it to some folks. 

And it doesn't have to be a C8. I've got to drive Vipers on a road course for a few laps, and other less fast machines. Lots of fun. But when we went looking for my sons second car after the Samurai was sold, and we came across a 1998 BMW 328i. Not very fast, but massively enjoyable to drive.  Seating position, control layout, power delivery, dynamic balance. Fell in love, just a great tool to enjoy a road. Got a convertible version for myself in fact.


----------

